# Pre-eclampsia, did you get it again?



## Torres

I developed severe pre-e and HELLP syndrome with my daughter. It took me 4 years to even consider having another child, I am now 25 weeks pregnant. OBGYN told me that u have about a 10% chance of it happening again. From what I have been reading, it seems a higher risk than that! So, I want to do my own little study on here. 
What week did you develop pre-e (and HELLP if you developed it)?
When did you deliver?
Have/did you develop it/them again in subsequent pregnancy(ies)?
What week did it develop?
When did you deliver? Or if you have it now, what's the plan for delivery?


----------



## Torres

I guess I will answer my own post.

I developed pre-e at 34 weeks. It turned severe at 37 1/2.
I wasn't induced until 38 weeks 3 days.
I developed HELLP 12-24 hours after birth. Blood work didn't go back to normal for 2 weeks, BP didn't go back to normal until 3 months later.
So far at 25 weeks pregnant with my second, everything is fine.


----------



## sethsmummy

What week did you develop pre-e: i dont know as i wasnt told I had it until 1 year later when i got a report on the birth through new hospital. 
When did you deliver? 40+6
Have/did you develop it/them again in subsequent pregnancy(ies)? I am now getting symptoms.... increasing BP, slight swelling. 
What week did it develop? 25
When did you deliver? Or if you have it now, what's the plan for delivery? No plan as of yet


----------



## broodyc

I developed mild pre e at 28 weeks pregnant with first pregnancy. Was admitted to hospital at 34.5 weeks and induced at 36+3 and delivered at 36+6 by emergency section. My blood pressure spiked a few days after the birth but I didn't develop HELLP syndrome.

I am currently 33 weeks pregnant and although I am now on a low dose Labetalol and daily asprin for High Blood Pressure and have some swelling, blood work is all normal and I have no protein in my urine so far!!

For ths one, my plan is to deliver as normal unless health changes.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Torres

Sethsmummy - I can't believe no one told you about your pre-e! I found out about my daughters should dystocia the same way (years later when I ordered the hospital reports to see the progression of pre-e and HELLP). It makes me angry that health are providers would keep such important info from us!
What's your Bp at now?

Broodyc - When did they put you on lebatalol and aspirin? I've been on low dose aspirin since TTC again. 
I assume your bp is elevated, how much?


----------



## broodyc

I was put on Labetalol again this time at 31.5 weeks and have been on low dose aspirin since 12 weeks purely as a precaution. 

2 weeks ago when I was put on Labetalol, my blood pressure was consistently around 140/90 mark. I had awful headaches the previous 2 nights also. No protein though which is a positive :) 

Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Torres said:


> Sethsmummy - I can't believe no one told you about your pre-e! I found out about my daughters should dystocia the same way (years later when I ordered the hospital reports to see the progression of pre-e and HELLP). It makes me angry that health are providers would keep such important info from us!
> What's your Bp at now?
> 
> Broodyc - When did they put you on lebatalol and aspirin? I've been on low dose aspirin since TTC again.
> I assume your bp is elevated, how much?

oh my gosh hun thats really bad. My hospital were just shocking though they have just been on panorama about the maternity ward ont hat how safe is your hospital. They were incompetant so and so's. I didnt even get told the proper effects jaundice could have on my little one untill he was a week old. 

My bp as of yesterday was 156/88 and iv had constant protein in my urine for the last week (not tested it today yet). Its slowly rose from 128/52 (i think thats what my first one was) I'm on aspirin also and have been since 16 weeks.. damn horrid tasting stuff lol My pulse is also still up over the 100 mark.. yesterday it was 112 (was 106 at my ecg) xxx


----------



## broodyc

sethsmummy said:


> Torres said:
> 
> 
> Sethsmummy - I can't believe no one told you about your pre-e! I found out about my daughters should dystocia the same way (years later when I ordered the hospital reports to see the progression of pre-e and HELLP). It makes me angry that health are providers would keep such important info from us!
> What's your Bp at now?
> 
> Broodyc - When did they put you on lebatalol and aspirin? I've been on low dose aspirin since TTC again.
> I assume your bp is elevated, how much?
> 
> oh my gosh hun thats really bad. My hospital were just shocking though they have just been on panorama about the maternity ward ont hat how safe is your hospital. They were incompetant so and so's. I didnt even get told the proper effects jaundice could have on my little one untill he was a week old.
> 
> My bp as of yesterday was 156/88 and iv had constant protein in my urine for the last week (not tested it today yet). Its slowly rose from 128/52 (i think thats what my first one was) I'm on aspirin also and have been since 16 weeks.. damn horrid tasting stuff lol My pulse is also still up over the 100 mark.. yesterday it was 112 (was 106 at my ecg) xxxClick to expand...

Sethsmummy, I feel the same about the aspirin as its dissolvable but I was told by consultant to just swallow tablet whole as it'll just dissolve in tummy and has same effect. Works for me lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:o i wasnt told i could do that! I might give that a go.. as long as it doesn't start dissolving on my tongue i will be ok :haha: xx


----------



## broodyc

sethsmummy said:


> :o i wasnt told i could do that! I might give that a go.. as long as it doesn't start dissolving on my tongue i will be ok :haha: xx

Yeah, I just hold tablet between my teeth then let it go when I take a big swig of water and its away. Much better than drinking it once dissolved in water :haha: 

Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

broodyc said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> :o i wasnt told i could do that! I might give that a go.. as long as it doesn't start dissolving on my tongue i will be ok :haha: xx
> 
> Yeah, I just hold tablet between my teeth then let it go when I take a big swig of water and its away. Much better than drinking it once dissolved in water :haha:
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I think im going to give that a try today lol. It almost makes me sick drinking it in water. Thank you so much for the tip! xx


----------



## broodyc

sethsmummy said:


> broodyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> :o i wasnt told i could do that! I might give that a go.. as long as it doesn't start dissolving on my tongue i will be ok :haha: xx
> 
> Yeah, I just hold tablet between my teeth then let it go when I take a big swig of water and its away. Much better than drinking it once dissolved in water :haha:
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> I think im going to give that a try today lol. It almost makes me sick drinking it in water. Thank you so much for the tip! xxClick to expand...

Your welcome hunny xx


----------



## sethsmummy

omg almost forgot to take it till i saw reply :s oops i think i need to set an alarm to remind me to take it every day. x

EDIT: omg it works... thank you so much no more yucky taste and trying not to be sick :D


----------



## Torres

It is horrid tasting isn't it? My dr recommended an orange flavoured chewable - disgusting! I too swallow it whole.


----------



## sethsmummy

it really is.. and it doesnt matter how much water you use to dissolve it in it tastes just as bad. I was using diluting orange juice but it still didn't work. I am so glad i know now you can swallow it whole :D xx


----------



## nov_mum

Hi there, I think your OB is being somewhat conservative seeing as you developed hellp. If it were straight PE maybe as it was in the later stages it became an issue but with the hellp I think your chances are higher. I will answer your questions for my children too 

FIRST 

Got high BPs at 30-31 weeks, protein at 33 and admitted at 34.
Delivered at 35
Yes, in all of my subsequent pregnancies
#2 - 33 weeks it started, never got medicated until post partum but was induced at 38 weeks. 
# 3 - started at 22 weeks, managed with BP meds, spilling protein on and off but blood work changes around my 36th week and was induced - baby was 36+6.
#4 - started at 17 weeks, managed on BP meds, spilling protein consistently at 32 weeks. Will wait and see but thinking I will get to 36 at least. Baby is breech still so may be an induction if she turns or section if not,


----------



## Torres

Wow nov_mom, 4 pregnancies with pre-e! And each time earlier than the last. How high have your pressures been? How were all your deliveries? Did you need magnesium sulfate for any of them? 
It does calm me knowing that you've had successfully managed pre-e pregnancies!


----------



## nov_mum

Torres said:


> Wow nov_mom, 4 pregnancies with pre-e! And each time earlier than the last. How high have your pressures been? How were all your deliveries? Did you need magnesium sulfate for any of them?
> It does calm me knowing that you've had successfully managed pre-e pregnancies!

I am lucky in that aside from the first time, I am a slow burner when it comes to PE. My three labours so far have been inductions, gels only except for my third which required syntocin iv. All of my labours were relatively quick, my longest was 2.25hrs once established. Of course the getting in to labour took some time, over 24hrs with my first. Pressures have ranged from 130/80's to 180/117 which was probably my highest. I was told that optimally to keep them just below 140/90. I never had to have mag sulfate thank goodness, just labetalol and nifedipine. TRied methyldopa once and it was awful.


----------



## lhill630

My OB said that pre-e happens in a lot of first time pregnancies. I developed pre-e at 35 weeks 2 days with my first son, and they are not worried about me this pregnancy. I had it pretty late in my pregnancy too, so I don't know if that changes anything. Obviously, they said I have about a 15% chance that I will have pre-e again, but they will take it as it comes b/c as of right now everything is fine. I also had low platelets in my last pregnancy, but wasn't diagnosed with Hellp.


----------



## Torres

I have read that the later you develop pre-e, the lesser chance you have of getting it again. I think I'm so freaked because of the HELLP syndrome. 
My bp averages in the 90's over 50's. Last night I took my bp and almost puked when it was 117/73. I understand that is still considered a good bp, but that is much higher than my average. I told myself to shut it, had a cup of peppermint tea and decided I would take it in the morning while I was nice and relaxed. Well, my DD has been up since 1:30 with a stomache bug, so I don't know how relaxed I'll be when I get around to taking it.


----------



## sethsmummy

Torres i hope you get a nice low reading hun :) 

I'm hoping mine will have come back down a bit on Tuesday x


----------



## Torres

101/56 - What a nice relief.

Sethsmummy - I hope yours goes down and stays down till term! 

I sometimes think it would be better not to have a BP machine at home, as it can cause excess worry and obsession (I would take it honestly a dozen times an hour when I first developed BP in first pregnancy and when I first got pregnant with this baby). But Dr wants me to monitor my bp daily (once a day) and the most reasonable way is to have one.


----------



## sethsmummy

i have thought about buying one but wasn't too sure. Are they easy to do yourself? 

i already have my own pee dip sticks so a bp machine would go nicely with them lol. 

Gz on the lower reading :thumbup: ill be happy as long as mine has not gone up any more than the 156/88 that it was on Thursday. Really dont want to be kept in hospital with it being so far away. If i went for an appointment and ended up being kept in my other half wouldnt be able to bring me any clothes or anything in as we just dont have the money for an extra £10 bus journey without notice lol. xxxx


----------



## rory83coyotes

First pregnancy developed pree at 36 weeks. Limped along till 39 was induced and ended in a emcs.

Second pregnancy developed pree at 28 weeks. Drs ignored me and I was care flighted to another town two hours away and put in the hospital at 31 weeks. I was started on labetelol twice a day and made it 5 days before my bp got uncontrolled with meds and had another emcs at 32 weeks.

Third pregnancy- I made a right pain out of my self. I was seen every week from 23 weeks on. At 23 weeks I was put on labetelol 300mg twice a day. at 30 weeks it was increased to 600mg twice a day. Had modified work hours starting at 28 weeks. and went in for my scheduled c section at 38 weeks. My bp started to go down once I was out of recovery and into my room. Was off of bp meds completely by 2 weeks if not sooner. It is hard not to obsess as you already know the risk and complications. But try to take a deep breath.


----------



## Melissa123

I developed severe PE and hellp somewhere between 20-21 weeks, delivered my little angel at 23+4. My second pregnancy I was prescribed clexane, 75mg aspirin and 5mg folic acid. I managed to make it to 34 weeks, PE was mild the second time, they induced me due to low fluid & I have a gorgeous little boy as a result. I'm now pregnant again and on clexane, aspirin, folic acid and bp meds. I've been told I should expect delivery around the same time (34 weeks) or sooner, but I have a feeling I will make it further. With my second from day 1 I had 33 in my head and that's when I was admitted to hospital. This time I'm thinking 36! x :)


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies! I had pe with my daughter as well. Was admitted in hospital at 38 weeks and induced 2 days later.
I'm paranoid ill get it again this time. I read that if you developed it later in first pregnancy the chance is smaller you get it again but I read a lot of stories on here where women had it later in first pregnancy and loads earlier in a second pregnancy. I'm meeting my consultant next week so hopefully she can ease my mind a bit. 
I also have a really physical and stressful job and my managers don't take it serious that I have a high risk pregnancy and refuse to do a risk assesment as they say they don't need to do anything. I walk non stop for at least 5 hours before I get a break and I don't get any extra breaks. It's so frustrating and I'm really worried it'll make the pe come back again. No idea what to do :(
X


----------



## vndeb

Hi guys i developed pre-e at 40wks and was being monitored and hellp syndrome hit at 41wks ending in emcs.
i was in icu overnight and spent 5 days in hospital and took around 4wks to fully resolve. 
This time i was put on low dose aspirin from 12wks and have had growth scans every month since 24wks. So far touch wood all fine and having c-section tomorrow as i was adamant i was not going over as was a horrible experience last time. My bp has been fine and no protien in my urine so far.

I am concered about it hitting after birth but will just need to keep an eye on how i feel and my bp. Good luck to all others out there x


----------



## Dinah93

We haven't tried again yet, but my obstetrician told me that the earlier pre-e develops the more likely you are to get it again. The closer together your pregnancies the further along you're likely to show first signs. I developed pre-e at 27+2 and full HELLP at 27+5, he's told me I have less than a 50% chance of making it to 30 weeks in a subsequent pregnancy. He's a cheery chap.


----------



## babyerin

I have it again now :cry:


----------



## sethsmummy

babyerin said:


> I have it again now :cry:

sorry to hear that hun!

My BP has gone back down a little at my appointment today but from now on i have to get weekly BP checks with my midwife and weekly full bloods taken x


----------



## laila 44

Oh god this has been my biggest fear, a nightmare I swear... We are currently ttc and I'm mortified of developing pre e again. Last pregnancy it wasnt detected fully until about 38 weeks and I was induced. Failed and ended up in emcs. I swelled so much afterwards that I ended up re hospitalized with fluid in lungs ( pulmonary oedema) and risked an embolism. I was never diagnosed with hellp although I have my doubts. Never found protein in urine, my markers were higher than my norm Bp and a crazy amount of pitting edema and swelling. Here's hoping that never happens again, it left me with post trumtic stress


----------



## babyerin

I got released from hospital yesterday after 4 days, on aspirin and labetalol..got to keep going back twice weekly , once a week for scans to check amniotic fluid levels, blood, and again for bp and urine. I've constantly got protein.
Its been so hard, doesn't feel like xmas I feel so bad on my toddler im sat here having a little cry. Im surprised they let me come home tbh.
I hope we can all beat this again ladies, I wish pre e would just bugger off! :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

babyerin said:


> I got released from hospital yesterday after 4 days, on aspirin and labetalol..got to keep going back twice weekly , once a week for scans to check amniotic fluid levels, blood, and again for bp and urine. I've constantly got protein.
> Its been so hard, doesn't feel like xmas I feel so bad on my toddler im sat here having a little cry. Im surprised they let me come home tbh.
> I hope we can all beat this again ladies, I wish pre e would just bugger off! :hugs:

aww hun :hugs: im so sorry! I hope it stays stable with the medication hun. You lil one will be ok :) They have mummy home for christmas :hugs:


----------



## broodyc

Aww Hun, I'm sorry to hear this. All of us mummies dread it happening again because we know exactly how it affects us. Especially this time round with a toddler in tow :( look after yourself and hopefully things don't get any worse for you xx


----------



## pebbie1

I had my bp checked yesterday and it was 148/84. So the consultant put me on aspirin now :( Hope it goes down again.


----------



## sethsmummy

oo the dreaded aspirin ... which reminds me i need to take mine. its horrid tasting stuff isn't it. I hope it helps yours hun xx


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks! It is horrible stuff yuk. Fingers crossed it works. Hope your bp goes down more too x


----------



## sethsmummy

I started just swallowing mine in one go instead of dissolving it.. tastes much better unless it gets stuck :haha:

Thanks hun.. i have my fingers crossed but i doubt it will. I'll be happy if it stays where it is or goes no higher than what its been so far :) Hospital admissions are not on my agenda for this pregnancy lol. Wasnt so bad with my first as hospital was only 5 minutes away on the bus.. this time its 45 minutes away and an expensive bus ride x


----------



## pebbie1

Ooooh I'll have to try that!
Can I ask when your bp went up in this pregnancy?
I'm just having a bad feeling mines going to misbehave the rest of the pregnancy.
X


----------



## babyerin

When I was admitted on monday it was 159/105 I think. I saw the reading and knew I wasn't going home this time. I've been sent in 5 times by my mw to the day unit for monitoring, but my bp usually settles down on a bp profile.
My bp will be high then settle down then shoot back up again. I just can't behave myself it seems lol.
Hope you all manage to stay stable over xmas, im back in xmas eve at 9am..I dread to think whats gonna happen


----------



## katy1310

We are TTC#2 and I had pre-eclampsia first time round - it was discovered at 25 weeks but I didn't have any midwife appointments between 16 and 25 weeks (just the 20 week scan when nothing else was checked) so I don't know when it actually started.

I'm interested to read this thread - I'm really really scared about a second pregnancy. We had a chat with the consultant who looked after me after I developed it with Sophie, and he said we should go for it....he said I would probably get it again at some stage but he thinks not so early, and not so severe. He said I'd be monitored so closely that I'd actually be safer next time round, and that I'd be on aspirin from day one. He also did a blood test to see if I am pre-disposed to pre-eclampsia and if I am, I'd get some other kind of medication from 12 weeks. I never got the results of that blood test and it was back in May, so I don't know if I'm pre-disposed or not! 

Good luck to all you ladies! x


----------



## sethsmummy

pebbie1 said:


> Ooooh I'll have to try that!
> Can I ask when your bp went up in this pregnancy?
> I'm just having a bad feeling mines going to misbehave the rest of the pregnancy.
> X

My bp readings have been 
3/8/12 120/70
18/9/12 128/76
27/9/12 120/68
11/10/12 127/77
29/11/12 137/83 <000 25 weeks 
6/12/12 156/88
20/12/12 140/84


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks for that. Are you just on aspirin? What did the consultant say now it is staying high?
X


----------



## sethsmummy

your welcome hun. He has said iv to now see my midwife weekly for bp/urine checks and will also be getting full blood works done every week including PCR to check liver function. Also to have another 2 growth scan sto keep an eye on baby.. one on the 17th jan then another on valentines day (14th feb). 

It is just aspirin i am on at the moment.. there is no mention of any more medication xx


----------



## pebbie1

Thanks a lot. It gives me an idea for if my bp stays up as well as I'm really nervous about it :(


----------



## sethsmummy

Dont worry hun im really nervous too. Id hate to be admitted on bed rest! but a lot of different hospitals have different ways of dealing with high bp. xx


----------



## babyerin

I agree sethsmummy there does seem to be diff ways of dealing with pre e depending on the hospital. I was admitted for observation and rest.
It wasn't too bad, the worst thing for me was missing my daughter. And the steroid injections...ow!


----------



## pebbie1

Awww I'd miss my daughter like crazy too! How long were you in bedrest for and what was your bp? X


----------



## sethsmummy

omg ouchies... i heard they hurt!

I would hate being admitted.. as you have to pay to be able to watch t.v and i wouldnt be able to afford it.. and also wouldnt be able to afford for dh to bring my son in to see me :( So i need to avoid it at all costs. 

I was admitted a few times with my first and i hated it :( xx


----------



## pebbie1

I know! It's awful how you have to pay for tv especially if you have to stay for a while. I was in hospital a week when I was induced. It was crap! Bad nights sleep and all. Awful


----------



## babyerin

In for four days, bp on admittance was 159/105 I think...around that figure. Went up and down crazily throughout.
Tv is 3.60 for 24hrs! Luckily I was in a ward with some nice chatty people. I could get up to go to the canteen and the toilet but they kept telling me to go to sleep and that I looked awful.
Hospitals are so HOT!! I could wring my pjs out in the morning ugh it was a shock to come home and put my heating on lol x


----------



## babyerin

And the steroid jabs are deceptive..not too bad during but a couple of mins later BOOM theres the pain. My poor bum cheeks :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah not so bad if you have some nice chatty people on your ward. I was admitted on the afternoon of the 3rd Dec, there were NO working bedside tv's! And the ladies i was on the ward with just kept themselves to themselves. It was the same after i had been induced etc back on another ward with baby and the other mums hardly said boo.. and again no working tellys. I was a wreck by the time i came home lol i broke down on the 6th and discharged myself and baby as they wouldnt give me a proper reason to keep us in. Constant noise all the time, every time you got your baby to sleep someone elses baby would wake up or they would be noisy. and sharing 1 toilet was real bad. 

oooo ill remember that lol. I'v never had a steroid shot.. almost had to have one down below to help deal with pains i was getting a year after giving birth but i managed to skip those :haha: x


----------



## broodyc

Well, I feel like today is a wee milestone for me :) 

I'm 35+3 today which was the gestation I was with Lucie when I was admitted for the final time due to my preeclampsia. Whilst in hospital I developed pneumonia and was in High Dependancy for 24 hours when I was 36+1 and as a result they had to take me off Labetalol due to the breathing difficulties. At 36+3 as predicted, my blood pressure shot up and I was subsequently induced with pessary's, waters broke at 36+5 and delivered at 36+6. 

So I'm feeling quite chuffed although I daren't count my chickens just yet. I have to go to daycare tomorrow for monitoring. Hopefully my blood pressure behaves itself. Although last night when I got in it was 163/93 :wacko: came down tho when I rechecked after an hour. 

And my gosh I remember those steroid shots. I was totally naive when I got the first one and got the shock of my life when the pain hit lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

*sits trembling in the corner at the thought of one of these steroid shots*

Congratulations on hitting the milestone hun! Fingers crossed your bp was only up because you had been active and it behaves itself :) :hugs: xx


----------



## princessatmey

Torres said:


> I developed severe pre-e and HELLP syndrome with my daughter. It took me 4 years to even consider having another child, I am now 25 weeks pregnant. OBGYN told me that u have about a 10% chance of it happening again. From what I have been reading, it seems a higher risk than that! So, I want to do my own little study on here.
> What week did you develop pre-e (and HELLP if you developed it)?
> When did you deliver?
> Have/did you develop it/them again in subsequent pregnancy(ies)?
> What week did it develop?
> When did you deliver? Or if you have it now, what's the plan for delivery?

hey i had no signs of pre e last preg but ended up in labour at 39+5 ith bp of 170/110 i managed to get fully dilated so i had forceps delivery as test on baby came back abnorm. now preg again and due jst ovr year after prev preg. i have alot pre e signs not got ific diagnosis but i have twice weekly monitoring since 31 weeks scan at 32 +36weeks. put on bp meds at 32-33 weeks now 35+3 and not got word on delivery yet.
i was told last preg tht id be monitored more closly nxt preg ie i was to be seen by ob at 16,36 weeks but due too developing signs between 26-31 weeks i got extra care.
(have headaches, visual disturbances, occasional protein in urine which is increasing freguency now and recently i swear ive had chest pain an bp was borderline frm 20+weeks and at times high but next reading was ok until 30weeks were it was high on more than one occasion at a time bp now ok due to meds)
but as my due date gets closer the worse i feeel dont no wht tht means an today am in agony sore sides going from one to ther at rib height.

was started on asprin today as my ob jst found out its used lol

highest top num this preg is 156 an low one was 101 or 110

but my booking bp was 140/90 i was still high from prev preg 
my son is now 11mnths


----------



## bumpsmum

From what I hear there are huge differences in hosp mine (royal Alexandria) in Paisly tend to deliver rather than wait, with my first lo I was admitted and sectioned the following day, baby no 2 I managed to last 3 full days before delivery, hoping this time around I can go longer as I'm now on aspirin. My BP is always the last to rise, kidney/liver function away to pot and ++++protein etc as soon as my BP rises I'm sectioned at least f I had BP issues first the labetalol can bring it down and stall but by then my placenta is in tatters and organ failure is mere hours away :( I will stress I have an unrelated kidney defect from birth which they now think is weaker so not necessary pre-e related but ends up causing rapid severe pre-e xx


----------



## broodyc

Well, had my appointment today with increase in meds but still no protein in urine :thumbup: so all good there!! My urine did show leukocytes so they going to send it away for testing as I may have urine infection :( to be honest tho, I kinda suspected that as I've had lots of pain in lower abdomen the last few days xx


----------



## sethsmummy

aww no hun i hope you get the results quickly. Then again my hospital is bad for taking ages.. i had an appointment on tuesday and they sent mine away... heard nothing back yet :S I had Leukocytes, protein, nitrite and blood so probably an infection there. 

Good to hear you still have no protein :thumbup: thats a good sign :) xxx


----------



## broodyc

sethsmummy said:


> aww no hun i hope you get the results quickly. Then again my hospital is bad for taking ages.. i had an appointment on tuesday and they sent mine away... heard nothing back yet :S I had Leukocytes, protein, nitrite and blood so probably an infection there.
> 
> Good to hear you still have no protein :thumbup: thats a good sign :) xxx

Well, I'm back Thursday so hopefully they have results by then. My friend who is 22 weeks pregnant and has a 1.5 year old was admitted today for extreme pain :( feel awful for her as she will miss the wee one on christmas morning and plus they don't know what is causing all the pain. Hopefully her little baba is ok xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no! I feel so sorry for her.. maybe an infection? I know they can cause horrendous pain if it turns into a kidney infection. FX she gets better soon and can get home! xx


----------



## Agiboma

@ op i developed preeclamsia @ 19 weeks with my last pregnancy, this one seems to be going better im 25 weeks and my bp is actually low, so i think every pregnancy is different.


----------



## Jennifer01

Developed pre e around 29 weeks-eye swollen shut upon awakening in 30th week, so went to hosp. and was diagnosed
Delivered 31 weeks by emerg c section 
On bp meds for several months after delivery
Don't even remember steroid shot pain as I was on morphine for liver pain
It's been almost 18 years!!:wacko:
Terrified that I will get it again, awful experience, so scary and painful:cry:
I hate when I hear "oh you didn't have to have any labor!" ummm yup but have you ever had your kidneys and liver start shutting down? It not a picnic!!
I am 23 weeks with no signs so far, fingers crossed!!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh joys.. well went from a lower reading on the 20th .... to my BP Creeping back up again! 160/80 today.


----------



## broodyc

Sethsmummy, I'm the exact same. My blood pressure is so up and down I can't keep up :( last night it was 160/98 and today it had gone down to 120/60. No doubt it will be up and down until after this baba arrives!! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

broodyc i think i am going to be the same.. although i think i can handle that lol.. i will start to worry if it keeps going up though. Its my lower number im more worried about going up. 

I am glad i had been at the docs 2 hours before seeing the midwife though (i had my whooping cough jag at 12.. and didnt see the point in walking all the way home just to turn right back round again after 30 mins and go back again so we just stayed there). They have a "do it yourself" blood pressure machine... and when i first got there it was 190/92 and my pulse was 122. and i was by no means out of breathe or anything as it was a nice slow walk out to the doctors. and they say light exercise is good for you :haha: xx


----------



## Torres

Went for my 28 week appt today - bp is still fantastic at 104/54. Reallllyyyy hoping pre-e and hellp stay away this pregnancy!


----------



## babyerin

Well girls i delivered our 4lb12oz baby girl today by emcs under a ga.
my pre e went crazy and I was on the way to getting HELLP syndrome.
shes here, shes healthy and tiny and im sp relieved.
do not ignore any symptoms. If I ignored my epigastric pain it could have been so different. Please ring labour ward as soon as you are worried.
birth story to follow xx


----------



## Torres

Contrata babyerin! I'm so glad you avoided HELLP syndrome! I hope they continue to keep an eye in you for the next 48 hours though, as my HELLP developed about 24 hours after delivery.
Hopefully you'll post a pic so we can all see your beautiful baby Alice!


----------



## saffy1984

Congrats babyerin, im glad you and your baby are both well. How many weeks gestation was she? 
Can I ask are any of you ladies on bp meds at the moment?

Im 35 +3 now and am having problems. Ended up with pre e & liver problems last time. am on aspirin & having to check bp at home every day, which seems to be on the rise. My anxiety is also on the rise as I know im getting close...ALT liver results going up and im pretty sure I will be induced at some point soon. 

x


----------



## sethsmummy

stupid laptop.. i left a post this morning saying congratulations and it didnt post it!!

So... Congratulations hun!!! I cant wait to see pics and read your birth story.. ihope you and baby are both doing well hun. Can i ask what epigastric pain is? xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

Congrats Hun, great weight xx

Epigastric pain is severe pain in the right side above the ribs (liver pain) and a key symptom of HELLP syndrome developing. With my first baby I had this for 3 weeks and told it was just baby digging into my ribs, I delivered before my last liver function results came back so don't know if it was the start of HELLP surley if it was they would have told me! Going to ask tho xx


----------



## sethsmummy

aaa thank you hun! I get weekly liver function tests done so they would be able to catch it on there i hope x


----------



## broodyc

babyerin said:


> Well girls i delivered our 4lb12oz baby girl alice today by emcs under a ga.
> my pre e went crazy and I was on the way to getting HELLP syndrome.
> shes here, shes healthy and tiny and im sp relieved.
> do not ignore any symptoms. If I ignored my epigastric pain it could have been so different. Please ring labour ward as soon as you are worried.
> birth story to follow xx

Oh my goodness!! I hope both you and baba are ok!! And a big congratulations on your baby girl!! Looking forward to reading your birth story Hun xx


----------



## broodyc

I ended up in maternity assessment last night as I had reduced movement. Put on trace and baby seemed fine although midwives agreed baby lying in awkward position which could be why I wasn't feeling movement as much. Blood pressure was up too to 156/92 but it did come down to 132/82 so they were happy with that. Just to keep an eye on things and call again if worried. I have appointment and scan on Friday so hopefully things remain settled until then.

How are you guts doing? Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

I hope it stays stable for you hun. I am not doing too bad, I hurt my ankle yesterday by going over on it.. swear i have never been in as much pain as i was last night since having my son. its not so bad today though. I have my next appointment on Thursday with my midwife... next scan is not until the 17th January. xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Can I join you ladies.... I had bad PE with my Gregor enduced at 37 weeks, and now ive to get weekly pressures done at the clinic

Ive had great blood pressure this time round until recently.... 

Its been sitting about 110/70 to 115/75...

My Latest readings were 120/80 . Now I now there still good readings however the fact that there on the increase fills me with dread, Ive also just been diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes and as a severe needlephobic, its not doing my anxiety any good...BP and Stress = not good..


----------



## sethsmummy

hey Jakkiw 

oh no sorry you have got GD hun.. is there no way it could be diet controlled? but then again you still need to test your sugars.. darn thats not good :hugs::hugs:  xxx


----------



## Jakkiw2

They put me on metformin ... Thank goodness however your rite I need to prick my finger 4 times a day...Although I know it doesnt hurt it takes me ages, a few crys and a couple of tantrums before I can push the button...

Im intenet searching for ways to reduce and keep the BP steady, getting desperate..

The midwife on Friday said " oh look at that, your bps went up" I was like WHHHHAAAAAATTTTT... Panic panic panic deep breath and more panic..

So ive just checked my computer calander to try and work out when It previously went up with Gregor hmmmmmm 29 weeks it all started ... by 30 weeks I was on meds... 33 weeks I had to quit work.


If I can get to 32 weeks with no meds I will consider it a personal triumph ... Now how to keep it down without the added stress and anxiety cause lets face it ladies we all know that doesnt help xx


----------



## sethsmummy

iv no idea on natural ways to keep it down. lol my midwifes words were... "oooo i dont like this machine *whilst shaking head* I know somethings brewing up in you". I was like gee yeah thats gonna bring the bp down lol. Iv been on aspirin since 16 weeks and now onto weekly bp checks/urine checks and full blood works. I wish there was a way to eliminate stress as i bet anything that would help loads but i always seem stressed just now :S oh the joys lol.

I will keep my fingers crossed you make it all the way to 32 without meds hun! Is there not any1 else who would prick you finger for you while you look away? I'v no idea if that would help or not so feel free to tell me to f off lol :hugs: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo and just noticed your only 1 day ahead of me :) xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Yip only a wee day between us ... It's soooo hard to keep relaxed more so with a little cheeky monkey in tow .... My next reading is on Friday so I will look forward to that NOT .. my husband would just love to push that lancet button but I can't face even him pushing it x


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no :( I think id have to get dh to do it if id have failed mine. I thank my lucky stars i passed. My reading is on Thursday... hoping my normal midwife is back though as last week it was a stand in... and she made a mess of my arm taking bloods. 
Very hard with little one.. mine is being a right little monster child lately. x


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum said:


> Congrats Hun, great weight xx
> 
> Epigastric pain is severe pain in the right side above the ribs (liver pain) and a key symptom of HELLP syndrome developing. With my first baby I had this for 3 weeks and told it was just baby digging into my ribs, I delivered before my last liver function results came back so don't know if it was the start of HELLP surley if it was they would have told me! Going to ask tho xx

can this happen on the left side too?? I posted on another thread about getting some really sharp pains just underneath my left boob, they last for a good 5 minutes and im getting it a few times a day xx


----------



## bumpsmum

I'm not sure about left side him, only that your liver is there on the right side. I sometimes get severe wind around my rib area on both sides maybe its trapped wind, very painful.

Epigastric pain is usually constant pain not coming ad going xx


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun, it had me worried. Going to mention it to the midwife tomorrow. I wouldnt have though it could be baby up there.. but then again i could be wrong x


----------



## bumpsmum

well my widwide at the time when i had the pain thought it was baby feet digging into the rib area, and i was 30 weeks at the time so it could be xx


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum my midwife said the same today. lol says its baby being a pain.. literally lol.

OH MY GOSH ladies.. my BP has come right down! 120/68 today!! Thats the same top number as when i got pregnant and only 8 above on the bottom one.. wowee I was expecting some sky high numbers since i have been so stressed out lately. 

how are you all doing? xx


----------



## bumpsmum

fab bp reading Hun are u on meds already or managing on your own?

I have my first consultant appt at 16 weeks on tue can't believe it's flown so fast but scary really as I usually start to feel rough around 26 weeks hopefully the aspirin and not working will help hold things off longer they told me last time if I did develop PE it would be later whereas total opposite so I'm convinced this one will before 30 weeks :( aiming to making to at least 34/35 making it the longest I've lasted in pregnancy xx


----------



## sethsmummy

I take 75mg daily but iv not took it since christmas as i keep forgetting! 

Good luck with your appointment hun.. glad im not the only one feeling like things are flying by... I can't believe how fast this pregnancy has gone compared to my first when it felt like it was going soooo slow. Although im sure the last couple weeks will drag lol. Oh no fingers crossed it keeps away for as long as possible this time round hun! xx


----------



## broodyc

That's brill news about your BP Hun!! I have scan tomorrow to check baby's position although I am convinced baby is still breech :( I'm 37 weeks today whereas Lucie was delivered at 36+6 so I am officially more pregnant than I have ever been before lol

Have consultant appointment next Wed where I presume she will schedule a section as I can't have ECV due to previous section. When do u think they'll schedule section for? Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

They will probably schedule for 39 weeks hun or just before that. So i don't think your going to get much notice. Mine is either going to be 38+6 or 39+1 as my hospital only do them on tuesday and thursdays. 

where you hoping for a vbac this time round or are you happy to have another section hun? xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Sethsmummy, great news bout Ur bp ....I got mine done today..

120/75


Yippee .... Crossing fingers for all our next readings x


----------



## sethsmummy

woop :happydance: thats awsome jakkiw! I'm hoping we stay low next week too :) xx


----------



## broodyc

So my appointment was 9:20 and I got home at 5pm.... Since I don't like to do things by halves :haha: had my scan first thing this morning and baby is oblique breech so head is down near my right hip and back up and round my ribs, so not quite transverse r breech lol anyway the sonographer was brilliant and thorough. Checked placenta site, Doppler flow of cord due to high blood pressure and also my previous section scar to ensure it wasn't problematic. Well, whilst she was checking cervix, she noticed something didn't look right so she went for second opinion and came back with a second sonographer as consultant asked for internal scan for better look.

Basically they could see tissue which was attached to cervix which may ormay not prevent a vaginal delivery. They couldn't be sure as only actually trying it out would tell wether it would be bothersome or not. They did advise that it could be what is preventing baby from going head down. 

Afterwards I had day care unit for blood pressure monitoring which went okish however I had a headache. The consultant came to see me and advised that the swelling in my legs was severe and he noticed swelling around my face and hands and although my urine is protein free, given the information received at scan, she felt it would be best to go ahead and plan for section before things take turn for worse given my history.

So ladies...... It happened...... I got the first of the steroid injections and due to get second shot tomorrow. And do you know what?? It wasn't so bad. The trick is to get it in your bum where there is a lot of fat as opposed to your hip which is where I had my last injections with previous pregnancy. It was agony in hip, although absolutely fine in bum. I was a bit shocked I needed steroid injections as I'm 37 weeks now but there is guidance that all planned c sections prior to 39 weeks require steroid injections whereas normal vaginal deliveries don't require steroids after 37 weeks.... So there's a bit of useful information ha ha

So my planned date for section is 11th January 2013 and I am aparantly first on list unless emergency overtakes of course. Ill be 38+1.

I am so scared lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh!! im sorry things are taking a turn for the bad.. but omg omg 7 days and you will be holding your baby!! Glad the injection didnt hurt this time round hun. I am so excited for you! I wonder whether when they are doing the section if they will look at what the bit of tissue is. Cant believe your baby cant make their mind up about breech or normal though lol.. going to be a rebellious baby :haha:

can i ask ladies.. have any of you had BH that REALLY hurt? When i was out shopping today i was getting some serious pains in myright side and up on the right top of my bump... it was that bad i had to stop and hunch over my shopping trolley. Then when we were stood outside waiting for the taxi for 30 mins (some elderly people were smoking on the only bench so i had to stand) it kept on going and it didnt stop till about 10 minutes after we got in and i sat down. My consultant has asked me whether iv had abdo pain whenever i see him so im just wondering whether this is something i need to bring up with the midwife?? xx


----------



## broodyc

It's all a bit scary and surreal at the moment. Got a little leaflet with a few pages describing c section and risks etc so reading the risks part makes me nervous. Trying to put them to the back of my mind but its hard lol

I guess they will look to see what this bit of tissue.... Well at least I hope they do so I know if its anything I should be concerned about or not. Although I have full intentions of this being my last baby :haha: 

I've had a few pains but if its ongoing ten I'd giv midwife a call Hun especially given your history. There's no harm in being cautious is what I'd say!! Xx


----------



## bumpsmum

broodyc hope you get some clarity on the tissue xx


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun. Dont worry too much about the section hun, my doc spoke to me in depth about them when i asked for one.. and as much as their are risks they are rare. He actually told me i had more risk of things going wrong if i tried another natural than if i went straight for the section. I'm the same as you.. this is the last.. if i could get tied while they are in there already i would lol but im "too young" 

I'v no pains yet today but not done much yet. About to run round like a headless chicken tidying though as my sister is coming over which means i need to shut all my sons toys away in his room or hsi 4 cousins will break them all! 

xxxx


----------



## broodyc

I had 2nd jab today which agaiwas in bum cheek and again, it was ok :) didn't even flinch :haha: 

I feel as though I've had reduced movement all day again. Baby did have hiccups about 10 mins ago but very little movement other than this. Just the odd wee movement which isn't as strong as usual. I wonder if steroid injections can cause baby to be sleepy? I remember feeling reduced movement after whooping cough and flu jab

Xx


----------



## bumpsmum

The steroid shots will make baby VERY sleepy Hun last time I was on continuous trace after shots and baby barely moved and nothing to be alarmed over. Both lots of shots with both my boys didn't hurt it was the after affect of what I can only describe as red hot pain spreading fthrough my thigh like fire I will DEF be asking for it in the bum this time lol lots of padding there lol xx


----------



## nov_mum

Good luck for the up and coming section broodyc. I have made it to 37+3 and the last couple of days have been feeling slightly off. My bp seems to be increasing too so have increased my meds. It was 150/110 this morning on waking so no wonder I have been having headaches! Still, at 37 weeks I am incredibly happy and wouldn't mind if she had to come now.


----------



## broodyc

Aww, we have same due date Nov_Mum :) I am feeling ready for this LO to be born now. Blood pressure seems to be relatively controlled by medication but I am getting lots of headaches, swelling and horrid heartburn. Also I have had about 3 or 4 instances in the last 2-3 weeks where I've had reduced movement which freaks me out. In fairness tho, wen I go to get monitored on ctg, it takes them a while to find heartbeat and wen they do, they always comment that its found in a strange place ie. up near my ribs. Sonographer yesterday also said baby was lying in an interesting position so maybe that has a lot to do with it.

Doesn't stop me worrying sick about the baby tho xx


----------



## sethsmummy

nov_mum sorry to hear your bp is on the up... but like you say at least your 37 weeks :D baby is more than ready to come out.

I ended up at the hospital today as baby hadnt moved since 11pm last night. he is all good thankfully. Took a while to find his heart beat and also found out my placenta is at the front so that could be why i cant feel him as we could hear him moving around like a mad man whilst on trace. bp is still down at 120/70 :) and urine is clear :D x


----------



## nov_mum

It's so worrying when they have their quiet moments! Yay for the same due date  I think some times when they are term, they are better out than in to avoid the inevitable escalation of symptoms. I wake up four or five times a night and I feel shake and I know it's bp related. Headaches are getting constant. I have had the best pregnancy so far but I think it's time now.


----------



## sethsmummy

by the sounds of it you are right nov_mum. I dont see the point in leaving things to get really bad before taking action once you are past 37 weeks as thats when the problems start happening and emergencies are more likely such as assisted delivery or emergency sections xx


----------



## broodyc

That's exactly what my consultant says. She said now that I am over 37 weeks, shed rather I had steroid shots and deliver at 38weeks to prevent symptoms escalating and becoming an emergency, particularly given there is history there. 

Glad you got checked Sethsmummy!! I haven't really felt anything this morning atall although I felt a few movements after I went to bed last night. I'm currently drinking a cold glass of fanta and hope that gets bubs moving xx


----------



## sethsmummy

fingers crossed bubbs get moving hun! I wonder whether my consultant will see things the same way once i hit 37 weeks depending on how things are going. Id love to have ethan at 38 weeks more time for healing. I have a family party (dads 50th) at the end of march and i really want to go so all my family can meet Ethan but if im not healed enough i cant go. but then again id be worried about what weight he would be with ds1 being small at almost 41 weeks. 

lol i feel so bad for saying that.. but then again i dont know any pregnant ladies who are not wishing their baby out by 38 weeks :haha: x


----------



## saffy1984

My consultants have said they would like me to carry on to 39 weeks as bp is not too bad - im now 36+5. My liver ALT results are worsening each time im tested and showed a trace of protein last time. They do not seem to be too concerned so I am trying not to be...but feel the same as you that I would like the baby out soonish whilst we are okay. Do not want the emergency thing as I have enough anxiety as it is. Also my bp soared after giving birth lst time...

Nov mum - when will you see your doctors next?
Broodyc it must be nice knowing that you have good plan in place.

x


----------



## broodyc

It is Saffy.... Feels like there is light at the end of the tunnel now :flower: just make sure your docs keep close eye on you as the fact your bloods are worsening can't be a good sign :( xx


----------



## nov_mum

Saw my gp today and he booked me in for induction Friday. Providing bloods and urine come back ok we will have baby out by the weekend otherwise induction earlier. Friday 13th! Cool birthday


----------



## nov_mum

Just realised Friday is not the 13th. Darn it. 11th is still good


----------



## broodyc

My section booked for Fri 11th Jan :) xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Woo hoo 2 babies on the same day xx


----------



## broodyc

Well ladies!! What a night I've had :cry: was struggling to breathe all night and thought I was going to die. Felt like I had an elephant sitting on my chest :( cane to hospital this morning, my BP was 170/100, have plus protein in urine and they suspect I may have fluid on my lungs. I have been admitted to hospital and am awaiting blood results and a chest x ray. They said depending on results they may look to bring forward section date...... Gulp..... I am so scared ladies I could cry :cry: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

omg broody i hope you are ok hun! and i hope if they do bring your section forward that it goes smoothly and you get better really quickly! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I cant imagine how scared you are feeling right now but you are in the best place for it to happen :hugs:

nov_mum gz on getting your induction date hun :D 

I cant wait to get my date on the 17th now. feels like it will be another milestone hit.. hah but i will be sat in the thread by myself lol. :haha: you ladies will already have your gorgeous little bundles by then. xxx


----------



## saffy1984

Hope you are okay broodyc, stay strong, they will look after you! xxx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Hope all is ok Broody ... time for baby to make an appearance !

Thinking of you x


----------



## bumpsmum

Sorry to hear you may not get to your scheduled date Hun, sounds like your in the best place tho, will be thinking of you.

Sethsmummy I'm still here :wave: hoping to be for a good while yet xx


----------



## nov_mum

It's scary how quickly things can change broody. I hope you are feeling better today and you and bubs are well. Seths mummy you won't be left on your own, we are all too addicted to forums hehe


----------



## sethsmummy

haha :happydance::happydance: Glad i wont be left alone. i know how hectic it is once bubs comes. Iv promised everyone i will still get on once iv had mine as i am having a section so il be sitting on my butt while dh runs round ;) 

it really is scary how things can go from being good one day to bad the next. Makes me glad my consultant asked for weekly bloods. 
xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

*mini rant ahead* so I had my 16 week consultant appt today but didn't see the consultant grr! always happens this is my 3rd pregnancy all consultant led with the same Dr and have seen him twice and once after delivery - anyhoo was seen by a colleague who was more thorough my plan of care includes the following: 

* to be seen every 4 weeks til 28 weeks then fortnightly
* regular growth scans from 28 weeks
* kidney and liver functioning bloods and urine checked EVERY visit
* not suitable for VBAC (as if ill get far enough to go into labour)
* more than likely have to go to another, further away hospital as they are moving the neonatal unit to Glasgow Southern General

On a positive note she was more direct in her approach and told me it straight unlike my 'stay positive' consultant. She even went through the analysis of my placenta from last pregnancy basically it was rigid and stiff and most of the blood vessels were restricted due to them tightening restricting blood flow etc to the baby and high BP for me! she explained how the aspirin works to prevent the blood vessels doing this which was great as I was clueless to what benefit it had

Can I please have her again lol back at consultant at 28 weeks however, if history repeats itself again ill be at daycare by then! x


----------



## sethsmummy

sucks you didnt get to see the consultant BUT at least you had a great appointment and actually got someone who told you how it is! OMG they are moving the neo unit. I cant wait for the next 3 weeks to pass.. if i was to give birth now my baby would be transferred straight upto Glasgow as mine isnt capable of caring for babies before 34 weeks gestation! 

You sound a tad like my care plan.

I'v had 28 week growth scan, next at 32 then 36 and maybe 1 more after depending on how these last 2 go. 

Consultant app after every scan.. no idea when i see them again after my 36 week one.

Weekly midwife appointments to have bp/urine/bloods/kidney& liver function bloods done. 

I hope you get to have her again. I would love to have someone who was straight to the point about the dangers and about my previous pregnancy but nobody up here knows about it as i had him in england and they cant get hold of my notes! xxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

Was your first baby early as well? 

My last one was born 30+4 I was convinced this one would be earlier as Daniel was earlier than my first boy Matthew was but I feel more confident after today :thumbup: my aim so far is 35 weeks minimum but as long its not earlier than 30 weeks Daniel was in with 2 27 weekers and I just don't think I could cope with the added health concerns of a micro prem xx


----------



## sethsmummy

aww bless them.. no seth was actually late.. he was evicted at 40+6 due to severe pre-e but was smaller than some prems. There was a little girl who was born at 36 weeks in the same room as me and she was heavier than Seth was. 

Because this hospital dont have any of my notes though they are taking every precaution after the trouble i had with seth and im very gladto be honest as the care i had while pregnant with him was very sub standard to say the least . 

Glad you are feeling more confident hun :thumbup: hopefully you can even make it to 37 weeks this time.. that would be awsome for you xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Woo hooo ... 31weeks no bp meds yesssssssssss ... Cmon baby u and me can make it to 32 weeks ...


How u all fairing ladies xxx


----------



## nov_mum

It's great to know you are actually getting a plan in place ladies. I know a lot of PE is watching and waiting until symptoms appear and then managing it til the risks outweigh the benefits of keeping baby in but- having a decent plan and knowing when you will be seen next etc is helpful. I moved countries three weeks ago and was expecting pretty ad hoc care owing to my move but I have a Dr that discussed things with me, rings me ack when he says he will and with results good or bad. He answers questions and makes sensible and balanced decisions. He also recognises my previous experience and ability to make some choices in regards to meds etc. I feel I have had more consultation, discussion and planning in the last 3 weeks of this pregnancy than all three previous ones.


----------



## nov_mum

Jakkiw2 said:


> Woo hooo ... 31weeks no bp meds yesssssssssss ... Cmon baby u and me can make it to 32 weeks ...
> 
> 
> How u all fairing ladies xxx

Yay for no meds : ) Fingers crossed for the next 9 weeks or so


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies just wanted to share. I had pre e with dd1 diagnosed at 24 weeks... Had her at 39 weeks.
Dd2 was born 18 weeks so I didn't get far enough to be checked; she's my guardian angel
Current pregnancy I'm 21 weeks and was just diagnosed with pre e today; borderline severe.


----------



## sethsmummy

MizzPodd said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to share. I had pre e with dd1 diagnosed at 24 weeks... Had her at 39 weeks.
> Dd2 was born 18 weeks so I didn't get far enough to be checked; she's my guardian angel
> Current pregnancy I'm 21 weeks and was just diagnosed with pre e today; borderline severe.

so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I hope you get past 24 weeks hun and even further if you can!! 

Jakkiw2 WOOT on getting to 31 weeks no meds!

ASM - been having head aches, my ankles are starting to swell, had the good old spotty vision last night too. No headache this morning (after 3 days) so thats good and no spotty vision so far. Midwife visit tomorrowso see what comes of it.. hopefully its nothing atm x


----------



## MizzPodd

sethsmummy thank you :hugs: I am praying that as well. baby was funneling a little, but my cervix has lengthened and is closed. so nervous. I read other women having dilation from the inside, and making it to full term. So I really pray everything works out despite the stacking issues. I'm on complete bedrest until delivery.

With dd2, I didn't feel the care was as careful either, so I am with you! This pregnancy, they have been watching me so closely and I love it. I dont mind the constant appts because it shows that they are trying to do everything they can :)

I hope you get to full term too! It is so comforting to be going through this with other ladies like you because I am not alone, and I can express my feelings without being told "oh you'll be fine"


----------



## sethsmummy

i hate when people say that too hun. As much as yes we could be "fine" thats not what we are thinking in our heads! Especially when things have gone wrong for you in the past. 

I'm glad you are getting close care hun :) Fingers crossed they can help keep baby where they are for as long as possible :thumbup: I also like having lots of appointments :) well when i get the nice midwife i do anyway. Im hoping i get my usual one tomorrow! she is the best and never leaves a mess when she takes my blood unlike the other two. Next week im at the consultant and have a growth scan though and i really like him. I get to book my section date too.. feeling rather excited :happydance: 

:cry: My headache came back after having a nap this morning. I tested my urine and i had ++ protein i hope it goes away and its clear tomorrow. xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks! i have faith everything will be good and me and this little one will make it to full term:) 

That's great! I'm so excited for you!!! Messy blood? Wow, do they knot know how to draw blood ? Lol I've had people go through the vein and cause a lot of blood, it freaks me out!
I hope you get your midwife :) oh and a plus to many appts means you get to hear baby's heartbeat every time :):)

I hope it goes away too. Sometimes it isn't anything and will clear up. I hope that is all because you need less stress right now :)


----------



## sethsmummy

yup messy blood. 2 weeks ago when one took blood... she had no cotton wool for me to press on it with just a tissue. So after 3 mins i got up to get weighed and the blood started pouring down my arm. Then last week.. she tried the right arm and couldnt get anything.. left with a nice bruise and then she went in the left which hurt like heck, bled a lot and then another nice bruise. So no idea what it will be like tomorrow.

I hope its nothing too hun. Could do without pre-e kicking in just yet. 3 more weeks before i would feel comfy with having to get l/o as if he came before 34 weeks he would be xferred a long way away from me :( Fingers crossed with ds1 it didnt get real bad till the end so hoping this one is the same or better! x


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh my goodness. You should request another person :) that's ridiculous! I mean does she apologize or anything?? 

Just keep staying positive and I'm sure that will help ease the stress! I know for me with dd1 bed rest helped control pre e. I'm hoping the same with this pregnancy :) oh the wonders of creating life! Men just don't know lol


----------



## broodyc

Hi ladies, sorry for lack of updates but iv just had the most dramatic couple of days ever!within an hour of my last post on Monday 7th Jan, I had been admitted onto Zhigh Dependancy Unit where I was diagnosed with severe Preeclampsia. I had so much oedema that it took 6 attempts to put in an IV line. The last using a local anaesthetic as I was getting so upset. Once they got my BP and breathing under control, they took me straight for an emergency c section. The section overall was successful however there were complications including excessive scar tissue from previous section and a blood loss of 2.7 litres.

After all this, I delivered a beautiful baby boy who we named Brodie and he weighed a lovely 7lbs 4oz. Brodie is perfect but we are still in hospital given level of blood loss and for monitoring. 

Hope u r all doing well ladies. Sorry, writing from phone so not as detailed as if liked to have wrote xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Congrats on your new baby boy!!! :) glad everything worked out for you :))


----------



## bumpsmum

Aww broody congrats what a healthy weight and gorgeous name, hope you recover quickly u must have been so worried its scary how quick pre-e can escalate folk don't realise just how life threatening it can be hope your over the worst. So glad u made it to the 37 week mark and baby didnt need any help xx


----------



## sethsmummy

OMG BROODY CONGRATULATIONS! 

What a wonderful name and an excelling weight! Im so sorry things went to horribly though! Fingers crossed you heal well hun and get to go home soon. :hugs:

Mizz it was 2 diff midwifes.. neither of them my usual one. no idea where she has been :S I hope shes back tomorrow! The first one apologized but the second one didn't. Oo bed rest sounds marvelous to me right now but i have sooo much to do i dont have time for it. I managed to squeeze in a nice 1 hour long bath with ds1 :D now just waiting for teen mom to come on MTV and then watching One Born Every Minute after that and then bed :) xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Aww broody, its a shame that you had to go through that worry all again.

Im glad Brodie (aww lovely name and congrats x) is doing well and I hope you recover soon..

Keep in touch !


----------



## broodyc

Thanks ladies!! I will upload a photo as soon as I'm allowed home :) xx


----------



## nov_mum

Congratulations broodyc! Scary but exciting that your wee boy is here and doing well. No more worry that things will deteriorate  I I hope you have a speedy recovery and can't wait to see pics


----------



## MizzPodd

sethsmummy said:


> OMG BROODY CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> What a wonderful name and an excelling weight! Im so sorry things went to horribly though! Fingers crossed you heal well hun and get to go home soon. :hugs:
> 
> Mizz it was 2 diff midwifes.. neither of them my usual one. no idea where she has been :S I hope shes back tomorrow! The first one apologized but the second one didn't. Oo bed rest sounds marvelous to me right now but i have sooo much to do i dont have time for it. I managed to squeeze in a nice 1 hour long bath with ds1 :D now just waiting for teen mom to come on MTV and then watching One Born Every Minute after that and then bed :) xx

Honestly I wouldn't be on it if it wasn't the last resort to saving this pregnancy... But I will do anything the docs recommend. It's complete bed rest too

I watch teen mom too lol and one born every minute, when it comes on my cable channel lol


----------



## nov_mum

Good luck Mizzpodd. Let us know how you get on. Cook that baby : )


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks!
I went I hospital yesterday because of leaking watery fluid.I went in yesterday and they checked for contractions and leaking. Doc said I was fine and I still had plenty of fluid around baby he said its normal discharge but it was good for me to come in since it was watery and plus me having early labor dd2. Baby is fine . So today I have to go for my shot on my butt lol fun! And then get CBC because I have history of gestational thrombocytopenia with all pregnancies. If I have it again (which nurse already told me I probably do based on last platelet count, I won't have to worry about dvt being on bed rest because my blood will be so thin. If I don't have it then they will be giving me advice on how to prevent blood clots from being on bed rest for 4 months. I kinda hope I have the blood disorder agin just because I didn't have to worry about that with dd1. However, I can't get epidural but I'm fine with that because I've given natural births both times and want to do it again call me crazy lol


----------



## sethsmummy

aawww fingers crossed the results come back how you want them hun. I couldnt imagine being stuck in bed form 4 months. :hugs: Super mummy comes to mind. Im glad the liquid just turned out to be discharge.. so unnerving when you have fluid down there. :hugs::hugs: 

I have a midwife appointment in 2 hours, feeling a little nervous. Iv had a headache for 5 days and today its killing right behind my right eye and round the right side of my head, my hands and ankles have been swelling and last night i was so darn itchy! 

hope you are having a good day xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you:) I just think about how the baby will be in longer if I stay on bed rest and it motivates me... I miss my little girl tho; today's her second day of day care! She loves it but for me it's an adjustment. She's never been away from her mommy for more than a few hours... 

Aww sweetie :hugs: I hope it's not pre e getting outta control. Have you hydrated with water a lot?? I would be okay with maybe it being dehydration versus pre e... Update me and I really hope you have your midwife today ;)


----------



## sethsmummy

I always drink loads hun, im constantly drinking water or diluting juice. awww my little one has just started pre-school too! but he did have 6 months last year where we put him in nursery twice a week so im used to it. Its turned into nap time for me lol. I was hoping when we got him home today he would nap but hes still wide awake and getting tired and grumpy! going to be getting him to walk the 30 mins to the midwifes :doh: xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Aww! I was hoping that's what it was tho :( I'm very happy you are hydrating but wanted the lesser of two evils for you lol
Hopefully the walk will help him stay calm? Or does that make him hyper?:)


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey hun that's me back from the midwife :( Wish i hadn't gone. My midwife doesn't think im going to make it to my section date at 39 weeks. 

My blood pressure is back up after 2 weeks of being down im back to 156/86. Just looked at last weeks blood results and it shows i have a kind of anemia. She struggled to get babies HB but did find it for 1 minute before he moved again the little terror. She thinks i will be lucky to make it to around 37/38 weeks. Also found i have a UTI like i suspected and the other midwifes have not read the dip stick results right for the last 2 weeks as thats around how long iv had it! Iv got some anti-biotics to take until they get the results through xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Omg that's so aggravating about the results, they should know how important it is to get a pregnant woman on antibiotics is she has any type of infection. The idiots! They could cause you to go in early labor because of it! Oh goodness :(

I'm so glad your midwife is back with you and I hope she is the only one you see the rest of your pregnancy:hugs: I'm so sorry about your bp being back up. Is it possible for you to be on some type of bed rest even if it is modified?? I do hope you get to at least 34 weeks! But I've read 32 weeks is similar to babies born at full term so don't worry I'm sure your baby will be great!!:hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

I think im going to have a mad week getting everything sorted then i can put myself on bed rest lol. I cant go before 35 weeks.. or thats my working anyway. if im anything under 35 weeks then baby gets transferred straight away to a hospital 90 miles away! Yeah my midwife looked shocked when i told her how long iv been having the pain for. 

btw sorry i forgot to completely answer your question before.. walking makes little one more tired lol. he wanted to have a nap just before we left.. but he sat in his pushchair all the way there and back (i knew he was tired to took it just incase) 

xxx


----------



## saffy1984

Congratulations Broody!!!

Im sorry that things turned scary for a little while but hopefully you will be out of hospital soon enjoying your family.

xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh I understand! I was told at my last appointment that if baby comes before 34 weeks, automatic transfer to another hospital which is also 90 miles away :(:( I definitely understand y u need him to keep cooking. I want my baby to be old enough to stay at our local hospital too! It's not easy being away from the hospitals that are equipped with all nicu cases... But hopefully we both will have our little ones in the proper weeks! :)
I'm happy you will get some rest sweetie :) it's well deserved!


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah the midwife told me that 99% of pre 35 weekers get transferred straight away.. although if they are breathing by themselves they may stay. It just depends on the level of problems they are having. I could handle 36 weeks although with my track record baby would be very small since ds1 was 5lb 14 at 41 weeks. but at least id know he could stay in the same hospital as me. Fingers crossed for us all on this thread we get to decent weeks... 

xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Ditto! I hope we to our desired weeks :):) baby power for everyone :D


----------



## nov_mum

All set for my induction tonight. Just went to a morning clinic and bp 145/100. The Dr was pretty keen to get things moving and was pleased I was booked for today  I am crossing my fingers you all get to a safe point in your pregnancies and even better, past 35wks


----------



## MizzPodd

nov_mum said:


> All set for my induction tonight. Just went to a morning clinic and bp 145/100. The Dr was pretty keen to get things moving and was pleased I was booked for today  I am crossing my fingers you all get to a safe point in your pregnancies and even better, past 35wks

Thank you and I wish you the best!!! It's great how far you got :):)


----------



## sethsmummy

nov_mum said:


> All set for my induction tonight. Just went to a morning clinic and bp 145/100. The Dr was pretty keen to get things moving and was pleased I was booked for today  I am crossing my fingers you all get to a safe point in your pregnancies and even better, past 35wks

Good luck today hun, I hope everything goes smoothly for you <3 xx


----------



## bumpsmum

good luck nov-mum hope it all goes to plan esp given your bp hope you can deliver without section x


----------



## Jakkiw2

Well seen the consultant today ... Bp 120/75 I could have skipped out the door today 32weeks here I come ...


How's everyone else


----------



## sethsmummy

Woo :happydance: gz on your BP being good hun! 

This morning i felt very very rough. When i was walking it was like i was drunk.. so after coming home from dropping ds1 at nursery i went back to bed and slept till 1:30pm! Still have my stupid head ache but iv had no calls from the midwife so either my bloods haven't come back yet or they have came back ok x


----------



## MizzPodd

Glad bp was good! :) hope it stays!

No news is good news Seth! :)


----------



## lambgal

Hi everyone, I have only read through the last 3 pages. I have not been told I have Pre E yet, but was placed on labetalol at 14 weeks because of headaches and bp was running 135/94. Once I started the labetalol and procardia my headaches went away and bp has been doing great. Then over the last 2 weeks my headaches have returned and my bp has been running 128/90 to 120/80. A few weeks ago it was running 107/68 while I was in the hospital. I am on strict home bed rest because of IC so I am not active or anything. Could the bp be causing the headaches even with my bp not being bad. Sometimes I take it and it is normal and other times it is high. I had no BP issues my last pregnancy


----------



## MizzPodd

lambgal said:


> Hi everyone, I have only read through the last 3 pages. I have not been told I have Pre E yet, but was placed on labetalol at 14 weeks because of headaches and bp was running 135/94. Once I started the labetalol and procardia my headaches went away and bp has been doing great. Then over the last 2 weeks my headaches have returned and my bp has been running 128/90 to 120/80. A few weeks ago it was running 107/68 while I was in the hospital. I am on strict home bed rest because of IC so I am not active or anything. Could the bp be causing the headaches even with my bp not being bad. Sometimes I take it and it is normal and other times it is high. I had no BP issues my last pregnancy

Hey. I know stress or anxiety can cause a sudden rise in bp. Your situation is similar to mine. Well except I had pre e with dd1, but I delivered at 39 weeks nd I didn't have to take any meds for it. With this current pregnancy, I am on strict bed rest too, and my bp has been elevated a little sometimes and then other times its normal with or without headaches. Today for example, I took it at home when I had a headache and it was 106/75! So I think it can be stress or anxiety cuz each time it was elevated, I was feeling stressed at the time... Hope this helps, but it is so confusing to me too!! I have pre e currently so.... ? I'm glad you don't have it. Did you get the 24 hr urine test so they can check you for pre e? If not, I would ask just so you could know for peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## lambgal

No I have not had any bloodwork or urine collection done. I am don't feel stressed or have any anxiety. My ob is hoping I make it to 34-35 weeks before we deliver. I have an appointment on Monday, and my bp was high there the past couple weeks as well. I will ask him then about the headaches, they get so bad that I get nauseated and can't eat.


----------



## MizzPodd

lambgal said:


> No I have not had any bloodwork or urine collection done. I am don't feel stressed or have any anxiety. My ob is hoping I make it to 34-35 weeks before we deliver. I have an appointment on Monday, and my bp was high there the past couple weeks as well. I will ask him then about the headaches, they get so bad that I get nauseated and can't eat.

If you haven't had and stress I really think it may be pre e :( I hope it's not but ask them to check. It's best to know if you have it :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies I developed pe with my dd at 34 weeks was admitted to hospital and subsequent day hospital visits until I was induced at 37 weeks. She was delivered at 37+ 4 via emergency c section. Ths pregnancy I was Luton low dose aspirin from 12 weeks which was doing the trick bp was 128/78 o there and there abouts. Came off the aspirin on Monday as I'm now 36 weeks and lo an behold my bp s climbing along with generalised oedema headaches etc. so far no protein in my urine. Bp yesterday was 158/92 today 158/105 see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## lambgal

MizzPodd said:


> lambgal said:
> 
> 
> No I have not had any bloodwork or urine collection done. I am don't feel stressed or have any anxiety. My ob is hoping I make it to 34-35 weeks before we deliver. I have an appointment on Monday, and my bp was high there the past couple weeks as well. I will ask him then about the headaches, they get so bad that I get nauseated and can't eat.
> 
> If you haven't had and stress I really think it may be pre e :( I hope it's not but ask them to check. It's best to know if you have it :hugs:Click to expand...

I am been very relaxed and just lay here at home, I am not worried about Judah coming early or anything like that, my last was a 30 weeker so maybe I never got far enough along for my Pre E to start to show up. But is it normal for bp to go back and forth with Pre E or is it always high? I know there are other things that you have to have as well to be classified as Pre E (bloodwork, protein, ect.) I am on procardia every 6 hours for contractions and bp.


----------



## MizzPodd

lambgal said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lambgal said:
> 
> 
> No I have not had any bloodwork or urine collection done. I am don't feel stressed or have any anxiety. My ob is hoping I make it to 34-35 weeks before we deliver. I have an appointment on Monday, and my bp was high there the past couple weeks as well. I will ask him then about the headaches, they get so bad that I get nauseated and can't eat.
> 
> If you haven't had and stress I really think it may be pre e :( I hope it's not but ask them to check. It's best to know if you have it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am been very relaxed and just lay here at home, I am not worried about Judah coming early or anything like that, my last was a 30 weeker so maybe I never got far enough along for my Pre E to start to show up. But is it normal for bp to go back and forth with Pre E or is it always high? I know there are other things that you have to have as well to be classified as Pre E (bloodwork, protein, ect.) I am on procardia every 6 hours for contractions and bp.Click to expand...

For me yes with dd1 and this one. Sometimes it would be high and then normal, and I was still pre e. I guess it varies from woman to woman. But for me yeah sometimes it was elevated and sometimes not; especially with my current pregnancy. Fortunately I never had to get the meds though.


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh and sometimes it could be chronic hypertension induced by pregnancy. I remember my doc telling me about how you can have that without pre e.


----------



## MizzPodd

debzie said:


> Hi ladies I developed pe with my dd at 34 weeks was admitted to hospital and subsequent day hospital visits until I was induced at 37 weeks. She was delivered at 37+ 4 via emergency c section. Ths pregnancy I was Luton low dose aspirin from 12 weeks which was doing the trick bp was 128/78 o there and there abouts. Came off the aspirin on Monday as I'm now 36 weeks and lo an behold my bp s climbing along with generalised oedema headaches etc. so far no protein in my urine. Bp yesterday was 158/92 today 158/105 see what tomorrow brings.

Woah! I pray it doesn't get worse and you have baby within the next week :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

debzie - I hope your bp stabilizes hun, although if you needed to have baby youd be perfectly safe :thumbup: 36 weeks is great.. and especially so if your body holds on a few more days for 37 weeks. 

Lambgal - you can have the headaches without pre-e. Sometimes pregnancy caused head aches. I also think that high BP on its own can cause head aches. 

How are you feeling today MissPodd? Im now on day 7 of my headache.. never heard back from the midwife yesterday so either my bloods are fine or she never got them back. She did say it could be Monday before i heard anything depending how busy the lab was. Urgh... no dizziness so far today so thats good. Got a busy day today. Need to get some tidying and sorting out done and then my sister is coming over with her 4 kids... so i know by the time they leave my BP is going to be sky high as her kids are little shites :dohh: Must remember today to hide all of my sons toys in his room before they get here. 

xx


----------



## bumpsmum

hey mix podd u labouring yet? xx


----------



## MizzPodd

sethsmummy said:


> debzie - I hope your bp stabilizes hun, although if you needed to have baby youd be perfectly safe :thumbup: 36 weeks is great.. and especially so if your body holds on a few more days for 37 weeks.
> 
> Lambgal - you can have the headaches without pre-e. Sometimes pregnancy caused head aches. I also think that high BP on its own can cause head aches.
> 
> How are you feeling today MissPodd? Im now on day 7 of my headache.. never heard back from the midwife yesterday so either my bloods are fine or she never got them back. She did say it could be Monday before i heard anything depending how busy the lab was. Urgh... no dizziness so far today so thats good. Got a busy day today. Need to get some tidying and sorting out done and then my sister is coming over with her 4 kids... so i know by the time they leave my BP is going to be sky high as her kids are little shites :dohh: Must remember today to hide all of my sons toys in his room before they get here.
> 
> xx

Awww I hope you really had fine results :hugs: and lmao about your sisters kids hahahaha wow! Please take it easy missy, rest as much as you're able. You told me you would after you got some things sorted :) yes I will keep bugging you because I want you to have a great rest of pregnancy before your baby makes their arrival. I know you have much to do but let your sis know if you are feeling stressed! Keep that bp down okay?:hugs: but I wish you the best with all if those kids today :)


----------



## MizzPodd

bumpsmum said:


> hey mix podd u labouring yet? xx

Good lord no! Lol I think you combined my name with the other lady whose getting induced :) I'm only 21 and a half weeks! :):):)


----------



## sethsmummy

lol ooo they are awfull! I have to hide all of seths toys because they either fight over them or break them. i am having a "mad week" this week to get everything sorted out and then thats it. 100% rest for me :) sis brought her friends daughter too so that was 5 of them running round, not listening and screaming and making a mess when id literally just finished the living room when they walked through the door. :dohh:

lil man is fast asleep on me now so its chill time then when he gets up ill gp scrub the bathroom to within an inch of its life while dh cooks a roast dinner yum yum. the rest can wait till tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Okay but that's it! Today handle your business but tomorrow.... Rest rest rest! You know to be honest, if my hubby read my responses he would tell me to practice what I preach lol he's happy doctor put me on complete bed rest with no exceptions until I deliver. If I wasn't told by doctors, I'd be stubbornness and still running around everywhere too so I can't blame you ;)

Oh yeah, tomorrow is my birthday and I'm on bed rest! What do I do? I was thinking of asking for some nice flowers so I can look at them... But I don't have any other ideas


----------



## sethsmummy

awwww flowers, cake, breakfast in bed, a nice slap up meal in bed with a little candle :flower:

yeah with me its just wanting things done. Once they are sorted it will only take 20 minutes a day to keep on top of :) and i dont have to stress about not being ready for him coming. Everyone will be told as of next weekend if they make a mess when they visit i will kill them :haha: they all need to realise how close i am and just because they disrespect their own home does not mean they can come into mine and do the same. Im dreading my consultant saying bed rest thursday so thats why i want it all done the next few days. somehow i cant imagine dh on his hands and knees scrubbing the skirting boards 

xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

Sorry mizz podd haha just realised I put your name in instead of nov-mum lol think yours must have been one of last names I noticed before posting :dohh: wishing you many more months resting lol xx


----------



## MizzPodd

It's okay bumpsmum and thanks! I wish you the best!!


----------



## MizzPodd

sethsmummy said:


> awwww flowers, cake, breakfast in bed, a nice slap up meal in bed with a little candle :flower:
> 
> yeah with me its just wanting things done. Once they are sorted it will only take 20 minutes a day to keep on top of :) and i dont have to stress about not being ready for him coming. Everyone will be told as of next weekend if they make a mess when they visit i will kill them :haha: they all need to realise how close i am and just because they disrespect their own home does not mean they can come into mine and do the same. Im dreading my consultant saying bed rest thursday so thats why i want it all done the next few days. somehow i cant imagine dh on his hands and knees scrubbing the skirting boards
> 
> xxx

Oooooh that's a good idea! Thanks!

I agree, you shouldn't let anyone mess your beautiful
Home up. You don't run a hotel service where you let guests come in and do what they want lol
Very happy you will have everything together. Do you have your hospital bag packed yet?


----------



## sethsmummy

nope not yet! I think its going to end up being a last minute thing this time. with ds1 i had it sorted by 25 weeks lol. I dont have everything i need yet so cant pack it :( Money is really tight just now so i cant buy the last bits i need xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh completely understandable especially with bringing another baby into the home; expensive ;) but definitely worth it!!! I think I'll pack when I get to the middle of last tri in case I get transferred suddenly


----------



## sethsmummy

thats a good idea hun :thumbup: Once i have finished buying everything for baby then i will sort my bag out :) To be honest i think i have the essentials. and if i cant find some cheap clothes to take then ill just wear a hospital gown during my stay. That will sure be cheaper lol xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

I agree. There's nothing wrong with the hospital gown. With dd1 I just had some sweats and a t shirt the day after I delivered :) but hospital gown was fine until I changed lol


----------



## nov_mum

Just wanted to pop in quickly and say baby Seren was born last night weighing 7lb2oz. That is the end of my PE journey as we have made sure she is the last addition to our family. We are very happy to be all safe and well : ) Will pop back in later when I am home


----------



## MizzPodd

Congrats nov mum!!! Woohoo!!! So happy for you and family :D :hugs: enjoy your special edition to your family!:D


----------



## sethsmummy

nov_mum said:


> Just wanted to pop in quickly and say baby Seren was born last night weighing 7lb2oz. That is the end of my PE journey as we have made sure she is the last addition to our family. We are very happy to be all safe and well : ) Will pop back in later when I am home

:happydance: Congratulations hun! :hugs: I hope you get home soon xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISSPODD HAPPY BIRTHDAYTO YOU! :cake: XXX


----------



## bumpsmum

congrats nov mum what a beautiful name glad everything went well. Do you mind me asking if you got sterilised? that's what I'm hoping for this bump was a surprise as we didn't think we could do NICU again so keen to get 'sorted' and hoping if I get an elective section they'll sterilise me while they're in there lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum said:


> congrats nov mum what a beautiful name glad everything went well. Do you mind me asking if you got sterilised? that's what I'm hoping for this bump was a surprise as we didn't think we could do NICU again so keen to get 'sorted' and hoping if I get an elective section they'll sterilise me while they're in there lol xx

how old are you hun? I was told by midwife i would get told no for steralising as im too young even though i do not want any more children and they will be in there anyway so cant use the excuse of it being a major operation. x


----------



## babyerin

Hi all, not been able to nip on for ling enough to post properly.

I ended up with HELLP syndrome, i wastold iwas on the way to having it but turns out i got it according to notes (I was very out of it) and we got to take Alice home from scbu yesterday 
She was 5 weeks early and spent 16 days receiving special care.
I promise I will write my birth story at some point still a bit raw at the min, emergency cs under a ga.
fingers crossed for pre e mummies, and congrats n the recent new arrivals


----------



## MizzPodd

Awwww thank you! :D :hugs:
Hubby will be making me nice meals throughout the day :) and I think I'm getting flowers too!


----------



## bumpsmum

congrats babyerin xx

I am 32 sethsmummy havnt asked yet but it's getting harder eacher and more dangerous for me so hoping they agree if it ends up emcs they prob wont do it xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations Babyerin! So sorry things didn't go so well but i am glad both you and baby Alice are doing well <3

MizzPodd :D woo for nice meals... i am just making pot noodles :) 

bumpsmum you should be allowed then hun :) most say as long as your over 30 :thumbup: 

how has your days been today? xx


----------



## saffy1984

Congrats to both Nov mum & babyerin on your arrivals.
Im sorry you had a traumatic time babyerin - how are you feeling now?

I have to get an ec fitted tues for 24 hrs as been getting palpitations. also see midwife tue and hosp thurs so i assume i will get more of a plan this wk - e.g when they will induce. eek im so scared!


----------



## sethsmummy

saffy1984 said:


> Congrats to both Nov mum & babyerin on your arrivals.
> Im sorry you had a traumatic time babyerin - how are you feeling now?
> 
> I have to get an ec fitted tues for 24 hrs as been getting palpitations. also see midwife tue and hosp thurs so i assume i will get more of a plan this wk - e.g when they will induce. eek im so scared!

Good luck hun. I hope they get a good plan of action sorted out for you :) and im glad they are keeping an eye on you xxx


----------



## babyerin

saffy1984 said:


> Congrats to both Nov mum & babyerin on your arrivals.
> Im sorry you had a traumatic time babyerin - how are you feeling now?
> 
> I have to get an ec fitted tues for 24 hrs as been getting palpitations. also see midwife tue and hosp thurs so i assume i will get more of a plan this wk - e.g when they will induce. eek im so scared!

Im physically recovered now..aside from a slightly tender c section scar. My bp is now back to normal and my liver is returning to its normal function.
Im just very shocked. Im writing this with Alice cuddled into my shoulder. She weighs 5lb now and still isn't technically due yet. It was the speed of everything im v grateful to the nhs for saving us.

Hope u get a plan of care sorted out and a date xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Congrats Babyerin & Nov mum... Im glad all is well with you and your babies...Its such a worrying time... 

My PE got worse after the baby was born ( no lie) I was admitted into hosp 3 times after the birth so ill be dreading after the birth and praying like mad that the BP goes down and stays down.. Im so happy that your both on the recovery route.


Well Ladies Im am delighted to annouce that I have offically made it to 32 weeks without BP Meds (last bp 120/75).. A personal best from my last pregnancy. Only to be told today that my Gestational Diabetes is to be controlled by insulin come Wednesday booooo :(

How is everyone this weather ? x


----------



## MizzPodd

Jakk aww I'm happy your bp has been good!!! I've been checking mine and I'm good as well.
Big booooo on the insulin! I had to take it from 6 months to birth with dd1 twice a day so I completely understand. Hopefully I stay out of GD this time. And just think, you have less time than you think until baby is due!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!

Hope everyone has been good. Idk how I got unsubscribed from this thread :/ but I'm back :D


----------



## sethsmummy

Woot gz guys, im glad your BP's are behaving! Jakkiw so sorry your going to have to take insulin :S that really sucks hun. At least it means you will prob get to meet baby a week early ;) 

I have my scan tomorrow and fingers crossed everything is ok with baby. then i see the consultant and FX my BP is back down although i highly doubt it as i have had a seriously stressful week! I should get my section date :D :happydance: 

xxx


----------



## debzie

Hi aides following my last post I ended up being admitted for high bp. Started on meds and it as gone down. No protein yet so watch this pace. At th moment it looking more like pregnancy induced hypertension rather than pe ths time.


----------



## MizzPodd

Deb you are officially full term!! Woohoo! Congrats! I can't wait to get there:D


----------



## ann89

What week did you develop pre-e (and HELLP if you developed it)?
I'm pretty sure it developed around 37 weeks.
When did you deliver?
40 weeks.
Have/did you develop it/them again in subsequent pregnancy(ies)?
No.
When did you deliver? 
At 40 weeks didn't find out I had pre e and Hellp until they took my blood work when I was being induce. My platelets were down to 16,000 my daughter ended up with a subgael hematoma from the vaccum and passed away about 40 mins after birth :(


----------



## MizzPodd

Ann I'm so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:


----------



## Jakkiw2

well Ladies,

I went to my appointment yesterday for the insulin... IT WAS AN ANTENATAL CLINIC .....

Being a severe needle phobic and knowing just how anxious I was, I knew what was coming. They checked my BP and it was 152/98... Q the doc going tut tut you need a BP Assessment..

Well after an hour in day care my bp was 122/75 I was skipping out the door still giving two fingers to PE... However as I had to change docs due to the Diabetes I had to go through all my history again and get a plan of action in place to deal with it happening again..

I was told that due to the diabetes they would lower the BP threshold they would normally class as high and the new doc said he wouldnt tolerate fluctuating BP's. this would mean that any naughty behaviour from said high BP would mean I would be started earlier, rather than the "currently wait and see policy"... I could have kissed the doc...

Not to mention hes handsome and Irish ( ohhh love the accent that alone would put the BP up).

Well Im back up there next Wednesday so ill no doubt let you know how im doing ...

On the plus side Ive been managing to do the injections myself and they are not even sore, I could kick myself for getting my knickers in such a twist xx


----------



## sethsmummy

awww im glad things are going so well Jakkiw :) 

My appointment went well today too my bp is back down again xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

I'm sorry for Ur loss Ann... That must have been awful ...

Glad Ur bp is down Sethsmummy... We'll get there together xx


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm happy everyone's bp is going good!!:D

I have my appt today for platelet results stuff that I already am aware of (had it both pregnancies), get cervical length check and bp check becuz of pre e of course!!


----------



## bumpsmum

anyone else's BP the last thing to go up? with me it's a waiting game first the swelling then kidney functioning gets worse ie urate levels thru the roof then protein in urine my BP usually stays borderline 'normal' then the sec it hits the roof I'm taken in and immediately sectioned. it is however reassuring to know that every appt they are doing bloods to check my urate level but still frustrating that with my stable BP there is nothing they can do as BP meds are not needed its very much a waiting game.

strange how pre-e always have the same range of symptoms but can affect everyone so differently x


----------



## saffy1984

Hi ladies,

I had my consultant app today & I was freaking - she showed me the monitor ( a different kind to what im used to) and i thought my diastolic was 118!!! I was nearly crying and she was saying its not that diff to what you got last time, which I thort was strange. Looked at my notes and it says my bp was 155/97, then 130/92 so I think I was looking at my pulse!!! what a div!

Anyhow, they were not 2 concerned with me as have showed no protein but had said before that they wouldnt let me go over as my liver alt was abnormal (altho had come down since last time). They have booked me in for inducement on tues when im 39 wks, but also gave me internal and im 1cm dilated now and have had a sweep so things may happen sooner. Ahhhhh!

Ann, so sorry to hear what happened to you x

Everyine seems to be doing reasonably well so far. Jakki literally as soon as I walk into the hospital my bp goes up, I could really kick myself sometimes. x


----------



## sethsmummy

Ann hun I am so sorry for what happened to you :hugs: 

mizzpod good luck with your results hun :)

bumpsmum - it is weird how it effects everyone different. I have no idea how mine went last time to be honest as i wasnt even told during my pregnancy that i had pre-e. It was a new doc up here who had got my notes that told me! My BP was always up though and i ALWAYS had protein in my urine from around 20ish weeks 

saffy - ooooo maybe we shall have your that was it story soon :happydance: xx


----------



## MizzPodd

So I had my appt yesterday and got to find babys hb with the doppler. My doctor is so cool :) Anywho, he basically said that they will be monitoring me very closely still, especially the pre eclampsia stuff and told me that he will be sending me to their fmf specialist. Next week is my CL appt where he will check it and measure. He also wants to do another ultrasound of baby, I think to check measurements and stuff again. He said, he is worried because I keep checking things off his worry list as tme goes on. Like its a gradual thing lol I have to do the 24 hr urine jug thing again. the lab tech was like, wow you are a pro at this now! lol All in all, I am feeling optimistic still because my platelets are still high enough for me to continue my progesterone shots until 36 weeks... But I will have more bruising and stuff which I don't mind. *when platelets are low, you are more prone to bruises and stuff). And my bp has been stable still, and my pressure pains have been less frequent since being on bed rest... I am told to remain on strict bed rest until delivery which I figured lol I still can't lift up my munchkin but its okay. oh and since I have the blood disorder again, he is not worried about DVT or blood clots. I sure could do without getting GD again!! I know I have pre e again, but I pray I don't get GD again!

His current goal for me is to make it to 28 weeks, then 32, and so on. I know I will make it to 36 weeks at least! I feel the positive vibes! :) Cant wait til appt next week to check cervix and baby. Oh and Im looking forward to the appt with the fmf specialist as well. I already know which hospitals I will be transferred to just in case things become worse later on, and they are both great hospitals.

You ladies have a great weekend! :D


----------



## sethsmummy

MizzPodd said:


> So I had my appt yesterday and got to find babys hb with the doppler. My doctor is so cool :) Anywho, he basically said that they will be monitoring me very closely still, especially the pre eclampsia stuff and told me that he will be sending me to their fmf specialist. Next week is my CL appt where he will check it and measure. He also wants to do another ultrasound of baby, I think to check measurements and stuff again. He said, he is worried because I keep checking things off his worry list as tme goes on. Like its a gradual thing lol I have to do the 24 hr urine jug thing again. the lab tech was like, wow you are a pro at this now! lol All in all, I am feeling optimistic still because my platelets are still high enough for me to continue my progesterone shots until 36 weeks... But I will have more bruising and stuff which I don't mind. *when platelets are low, you are more prone to bruises and stuff). And my bp has been stable still, and my pressure pains have been less frequent since being on bed rest... I am told to remain on strict bed rest until delivery which I figured lol I still can't lift up my munchkin but its okay. oh and since I have the blood disorder again, he is not worried about DVT or blood clots. I sure could do without getting GD again!! I know I have pre e again, but I pray I don't get GD again!
> 
> His current goal for me is to make it to 28 weeks, then 32, and so on. I know I will make it to 36 weeks at least! I feel the positive vibes! :) Cant wait til appt next week to check cervix and baby. Oh and Im looking forward to the appt with the fmf specialist as well. I already know which hospitals I will be transferred to just in case things become worse later on, and they are both great hospitals.
> 
> You ladies have a great weekend! :D

I am glad your appointment went well yesterday hun :D And i am so glad things are looking ok so far :hugs: :dust: lots of baby dust to get you all the way to 36 weeks :dust: 

xxxx I hope you have a good weekend too hun xxxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you!! Are you getting more excited as your due date gets closer??! I cannot wait until I am 8 months!!!! I'm so excited for you :D


----------



## sethsmummy

I am and im not at the same time. I got my section date yesterday :D 5th March. But i know i will be in hospital from the monday night through till the Friday so im not looking forward tot hat... I'v never been away from my son overnight :nope: Its going to kill me not having him with me. But fingers crossed the section goes well and i get up on my feet quickly and all is good with Ethan then i can discharge myself on the Friday if they say i cant go till the Saturday. 

xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Awww :hugs: I understand your bittersweet mindset. I've never been away from Jayla overnight either so I can imagine how hard that will be for you. This is why I hope we both get to stay at our local hospitals. And if we have to leave to another, it'll be the delivery time so maybe they can be with us... I hope you get what you want :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

is the hospital where you will get transferred to quite far away? I wouldn't mind if it was a local hospital i was at or if we had a car as then dh could come in every day with ds to see me and baby. But the way it is just now he will be there on the day (tuesday) .. and then he wont come back in until the day i get discharged which will hopefully be the Friday. So he has to miss out on the first few days of Ethans life. Our hospital is 2 bus rides away costing £7 each time he comes and its a long journey to be taking ds1 on every day. xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Yeah it's about 90 miles away :( and dh wouldn't be able to get off work... So I hope i stay at local one; it's on the base so it's like five minutes away from where we live.

That's a lot of money it adds up each day! Wow


----------



## nov_mum

Yay for you ladies still cooking your babies nicely : ) My wee girl is a week old today and my bp is getting worse! 180/115 last night. Am trying to get on top of it again and wean slowly of the meds. I am so grateful she is on the outside now and no longer at the mercy at my stupid body. Great news that you are being monitored well mizzpod and 5th March Sethsmummy! Yipee!


----------



## sethsmummy

awww nov_mum i hope yoru BP settles soon hun. How is your little lady getting on? I bet she is just gorgeous <3 

MissPodd... oh no hun i hope you stay local too hun. Its terrifying the thought of being away from family xxx


----------



## saffy1984

Hi Novmum,

are you out of hospital now? my bp went up after i gave birth with my last baby and ended up staying in a week - I really want to avoid that this time. what bp meds are you on?

Have started losing what I think is my plug following my sweep on Thurs eve. my husband told my mum that I had had a 'swipe'! lol

its so annoying that I cant just have 'normal' labour worries - Im thinking of bp ect, grr.


----------



## Jakkiw2

Mines spiked high too after the birth of gregor ... That's my main concern this time ... Novmum I wouldnt wean Ur self off them the now, u clearly still need them and i have to be fit and healthy to look after the bairn.. another couple of weeks Mrs and then think about it because the stress of a newborn could send u high xxxxx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Sorry I meant u need to be fit and healthy LOL xx


----------



## MizzPodd

How's everyone been doing? I know we are all at different points in our pregnant lol


----------



## sethsmummy

hey hun im doing ok. Getting more headaches and nausea but i think its because my lightbulb in my living room was too bright so its been changed to see if it helps. Apart from that and the darn itching i am doing well. Iv had a few days (since saturday) where little man has been very quiet but hes picking up today :D PHEW. Midwife again thursday fingers crossed my bp is a ok :thumbup: And i can pick up my antibiotics too for my UTI since iv not been able to get out there to collect them yet. Cant wait to be rid of it and not have to pee every 2 minutes lol

how are you doing? I have only 6 weeks left today! :happydance: xx


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm glad to hear things are looking up for you! I hope your symptoms don't worsen and your bp is good!:) 6 weeks!!! Wow you are officially in the home stretch:D

I'm a little on edge this morning. Just stupid stuff. So my sperm donor abandoned my brothers and i a year ago and doesn't speak to us. Unfortunately some of my important mail goes to his address from when I lived there when I was 18... Instead of forwarding the mail, they ignore it which is so damn immature. I'm supposed to remain stress free as possible but I'm starring to lose that because I need these documents for taxes and other stuff. My hubby said he is sending a email asking for this stuff and then I will do an address change so this does not have to happen anymore. :( I hardly vent to anyone and being on bedrest I don't have anyone to talk to really. So when I try to get this stuff of my chest my mom doesn't have time she says to listen. :( I always listen to my family members problems and the one time I need to talk about it I get shut down. I have so much suppressed and its starting to unhinge because I never have an outlet. Wooh! Okay this felt kinda nice typing this out! Sorry for the rant lol

I'm currently doing the 24 hr again becuz doc wants to see if pre e is getting worse or staying mild. Have important appt tomorrow for length check and possibly ultrasound to check on baby growth. I'm supposed to be going to a fmf specialist too sometime in the next few weeks. I'm just excited about my appt tomorrow. Ill update after the appt. it's so much going on but I am staying positive no matter what although at the moment it's very hard!


----------



## sethsmummy

Awww hun im sorry your having to deal with all that crap! Feel free to pm me at any time if you need to vent hun! You shouldn't have to keep it all in :hugs: Cant believe they haven't been forwarding your mail! i hope you get the address changed soon hun so they cant keep it anymore. I cant believe your mum wont sit and listen.. but then again my mum is the same. IT is nice to get things out and dont apologise hun you obviously need to get things offf your chest :hugs: 

Fingers crossed it has stayed mild hun :flower: Good luck for your appointment I hope it goes really well and you get good results. ooo and i hope you get a scan too its always nice seeing baby :thumbup: 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you! That made me feel better and I do feel welcome to vent! Lol
We both will have good results... I'm sending you positive vibes :)


----------



## sethsmummy

haha i need positive vibes just now. DH is doing my head in tonight i just wanna curl up and goto sleep but cant because little one isnt due to goto bed for over an hour :S


----------



## MizzPodd

Here is some more positive vibes..... Swoosh!!!! Lol


----------



## Jakkiw2

33 weeks no bp meds .... Woohoo.. well my next bp assessment is 2 morro ... I'll be asking my consultant if I'm getting started at 38 due to the gd .. oh I'm so shitting my self LOL xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol jakk shitting yourself lol 
I have bp check tomorrow too and hopefully will go well! Are you wanting to deliver at 38 weeks? 
I must admit I liked having dd1 a week earlier 39 weeks becuz of GD. I had my membranes swept and then my water broke the day of my induction after they cancelled the appt!! lol
I was ready to get her outta there!! And I was on insulin too. I hope I miss GD this time or if not miss the insulin at least!


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe thanks hun. Gz Jakki, oooo You might get told 39 weeks :thumbup: My sister was induced at 39 with her GD babies. good job too since one was 10lb 6oz lol. I hope your guys BPS are good tomorrow! Mine is on Thursday :thumbup: xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh ladies what will I do once you all deliver?!! I have still got 3 months until lol don't goooo lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Dont worry hun i will still be checking in all the time to see how everyone is doing :) You wont be left alone xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Well ill be.delighted to meet little Grace early .. will just need to see what I can convince my consultant to do xx I must admit the insulin ain't as bad as the finger pricks Xxx can't wait to see what the bp ,s are doing xx 

Mizzpodd don't u worry we will check in on u xx


----------



## MizzPodd

:D :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh goodness yes the blood sugar checks ugh! Like 4 times a day hated it lol

And thank you ladies for not leaving lol :)


----------



## Jakkiw2

Bp 125/82 and that was after talking to the nurse about potential hemerriods ... Offt am doing well ... How r u all today


----------



## sethsmummy

woo gz on another good BP hun! Not looking forward to seeing mine tomorrow lol.. fingers crossed its as good as yours :thumbup: x


----------



## broodyc

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

I'm recovering well. Brodie is now 2 weeks and 2 days old now and he's doing brilliant!! I'm getting there slowly but surely. On triple iron therapy given I lost 2.7 litres of blood but I have colour in my cheeks today after spending the last 2 weeks looking and feeling like a ghost lol

Got taken off my BP meds too so it's all really positive :) 

Xx


----------



## saffy1984

Freya was born 20/01, weighing 6.6lb, completely natural birth, beat my inducement. Bp went up afterwards anf put on nifedipene but i think it was more my anxiety that made it go up. home now, trying to chill. so chuffed with lo tho and better birth experience than lst time. x


----------



## sethsmummy

aww Congratulations Saffy!! So glad your home and recovering now and that everything went well. :hugs:

broodyc - I am glad to hear you are feeling a little better hun and that your off the bp meds. Cant believe Brodie is 2 weeks old already! Thats flown by!!

I am doing ok thanks hun :) I got my section booked and everything else is ok this week :D xx


----------



## bumpsmum

congratulations Saffy xx


----------



## Agiboma

hi all,
Mind if i join you, bp is not high but i have proteins in my urine and DR says its preeclamsia, i had it with my son i had developed it @ 19 weeks last pregnancy this time i held off and got it at 29 weeks, hoping it can be managed for another 7 weeks, so i can at least make it to term and take home a baby this time around.


----------



## sethsmummy

Agiboma said:


> hi all,
> Mind if i join you, bp is not high but i have proteins in my urine and DR says its preeclamsia, i had it with my son i had developed it @ 19 weeks last pregnancy this time i held off and got it at 29 weeks, hoping it can be managed for another 7 weeks, so i can at least make it to term and take home a baby this time around.

Good luck hun! have you any other symptoms of Pre-e other than the protein? Iv normally always got some protein but theyv never batted an eyelid at it unless my bp is up at the same time x


----------



## nov_mum

Hi ladies. Just checking in to see how you are all getting on. Seren is two weeks old on Saturday and I can't believe how quickly the time has flown by. She is such a star, eating well, growing well and starting to wake up to the world. It's her due date today! BP still up but sitting around 150/95 with the meds. It's high but less concerning now there is no baby involved. I am taking labetalol 200mgs twice a day but probably really need it three times a day but I keep forgetting. I will do a slow wean around 4-6 weeks and just reduce by 50mgs if BP tolerates it for three to four days, then reduce another 50mgs etc. That is what I have done in the past with success usually or I just extend the wean time. Nothing too quick as rebound hypertension obviously occurs and I have three other children under 4 so resting is not really a happening thing. I'm so pleased to see you hanging in there Sethsmummy and am crossing my fingers you get to your section date of very close to it : ) I see some of you still have a number of weeks to go and I hope you cook as long as you can. Will keep an eye on the posts and watch for news of your healthy little babies being brought in to the world.


----------



## sethsmummy

nov_mum said:


> Hi ladies. Just checking in to see how you are all getting on. Seren is two weeks old on Saturday and I can't believe how quickly the time has flown by. She is such a star, eating well, growing well and starting to wake up to the world. It's her due date today! BP still up but sitting around 150/95 with the meds. It's high but less concerning now there is no baby involved. I am taking labetalol 200mgs twice a day but probably really need it three times a day but I keep forgetting. I will do a slow wean around 4-6 weeks and just reduce by 50mgs if BP tolerates it for three to four days, then reduce another 50mgs etc. That is what I have done in the past with success usually or I just extend the wean time. Nothing too quick as rebound hypertension obviously occurs and I have three other children under 4 so resting is not really a happening thing. I'm so pleased to see you hanging in there Sethsmummy and am crossing my fingers you get to your section date of very close to it : ) I see some of you still have a number of weeks to go and I hope you cook as long as you can. Will keep an eye on the posts and watch for news of your healthy little babies being brought in to the world.

aww so glad she is doing really well hun! Im glad your BP is slowly coming down too, fingers crossed the weaning from the tabs works ok for you! Thanks hun :D I'm not having as many problems now so maybe... just maybe i will get to the end without any major mishaps. BP was down last week and FX my blood results were all good. Im itching like mad again but not sure wether its anything or not. Im thinking my bp will be nice and low again today as im just chilling till i have to go out lol. Hopefully today i dont slip on the ice like the other day :dohh: xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

BP 138/78 and urine clear :happydance:


----------



## broodyc

That's fab news Hun!! Your doing brilliant!! Another 4 weeks and your term :happydance: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

broodyc said:


> That's fab news Hun!! Your doing brilliant!! Another 4 weeks and your term :happydance: xx

I know i cant believe how well its suddenly started to go :happydance: 5 weeks and 5 days to go :D 

how are you doing today? xx


----------



## broodyc

I'm doing good today!! Still on triple iron therapy but other than that I'm pain medication free :happydance: took LO to photographer today and hubby got peed on and I was puked all over :haha: wee monkey that my wee Brodie is lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe oooo im not looking forward to all that again lol. glad your both doing well hun :hugs: :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies... Very interesting last few days. Had my cervical length check appt. cervix had shortened and I was 1 cm dilated. I cme back that night becuz of pains in lower abdomen and back .... Monitored for hours pumped with fluids. Explained about preterm labor sent home. Next early morning went to get progesterone shot when three of my doctors informed me not eat or drink anything becuz they wanted to get a cerclauge.... Long story short they did one, and I'm recovering now. Just resting and takin some pain meds. Have appt next weeks with specialist... Oh goodness what an overwhelming unexpected turn of events. The spinal didn't even fully numb me so I could feel the procedure. It was very painful but I had a feeling the epidural wouldn't fully worked (happened with my mom lol). Anywho I took it like a trooper. During recovery I was having terrible contractions and it was mainly becuz I couldn't pee! My bladder was completely full but the numbing affect wouldn't wear off... So 6 hours later right when they were putting a catheter in I just started peeing right there in bed!! Lol it was awkward lol I peed for at least an hour... That's how much my bladder had filled. And the contractions went away almost instantly! They have me the meds to help prevent contractions along with pain meds.
My baby has been kicking me in the bladder and right on the middle ever since I emptied my bladder last night... I mean non stop. Lol so it is an uncomfortable sensation but I'm so glad everything turned out good. I had not expected this at all and I was so happy I didn't eat an early breakfast. It was like I knew they would operate that day lol

They will remove stitches at 36 weeks. I really pray this works and I end up going that long! I'm on my same bedrest so I feel confident this cerclauge will help me out a lot. I'm so thankful of my doctors becuz they moved so quickly and didn't want risk me dilating more or my cervix shortening more. I've never been in a hospital that every department is nice and kind. My experience was amazing as far as bedside manners goes. Before operation I had to get these heart tests becuz of my heart condition and my platelets checked because of me having gestation thrombocytopenia.... But everything was a go 
I'm officially with the IC ladies but I'm proud! Lol I have a cerclauge to help and I'm confident that it will get me to the 30 weeks at least 

Have a great weekend girls 

Congrats sethsmummy on your assessment :):):) my bp was stable during this while last few days of craziness too!


----------



## bumpsmum

No news is good news on this thread hehe xx


----------



## sethsmummy

MizzPodd im glad it all went well hun! sorry iv not replied sooner its only just shown that theres been a comment on the thread :dohh: 

I'm still doing good.. well on the BP side of things anyway. Iv been getting period type cramps and lower back pain along with diarrhea and now to top that off baby only moved twice yesterday and only once so far this morning. He has till around 11am and then im calling the midwife to see what she thinks. This is the second time he has done this the little monkey. But it was the same with DS1.. i was in and out for reduced movements from this stage onwards. :dohh:


----------



## MizzPodd

Awww it's okay... I figured you were busy ;)

But that is great you are almost 34 weeks! How exciting especially with a good bp and clear urine. Full term is right around the corner for you!!!

AFM: I'm 24 weeks today ladies!!! Omg I feel so blessed to have come this far. Next goal is 28 weeks! Have appt this Thursday with specialist. I pray this cerclauge keeps holding together. I've never been so serious about bedrest. I make sure I rest all day :)

Hope everyone else is doing good :)


----------



## sethsmummy

OMG WOOT FOR V DAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun!! I know its 5 weeks today for me then i will be holding my little man! 

I got him checked out today and she did bp etc at the same time and all is still good :happydance: x


----------



## MizzPodd

Fantastic news!


----------



## Jakkiw2

Well, Im glad to hear that everything is going well ladies ... Ive got my clinic appointment 2morro so I wonder if my Bp will behave :dohh:


These last few weeks will fly by, I cant believe my little Grace Lilidh will be here soon xx


----------



## MizzPodd

That is great jakk!!! You and sethsmummy are right around the corner from meetings your bundles of joys!!! :D


----------



## sethsmummy

Good luck Jakki :D My bp was 148/78 yesterday :D so really good. x


----------



## Jakkiw2

126/82 xxxxx whoop pee Xxx getting started in .three weeks due to.baby growing big and blood sugars.being uncontrollable


----------



## sethsmummy

ioooo you lucky so and so haha... then again im glad i have just over 4 weeks left.. haha i need that time to finish getting sorted :hehe: x


----------



## MizzPodd

Jakk are you excited??? Wow!!!!

Scan and appt with MFM went good. She said I am maxed on everything as far as the docs helping me keep baby in. So now it's just a wait and see. Still get shots weekly and will have next appt feb 26 when I'm 28 weeks 
Baby scan was good. Baby is 1 lb 8 oz! And growing right on time so I'm thrilled that I won't need a lot of appts before feb 26 no poking and prodding for awhile.
Also stich is tight and closed... Cervix short of course but stitch should hopefully hold until 36 weeks.
She said I'm still at extreme high risk for early labor but hopefully I will get to the late 30s weeks.
As far as my pre e, she said as long as my bp stays normal, I should be okay but if it starts getting high, they will want to induce right away. But I think I'm good with bp because it was mild with dd1 too


----------



## sethsmummy

aww hun im glad things are going ok for you now! Fingers crossed you are going to make it to at least 36 weeks :D What a good weight for baby too :D thats really good hun :happydance: Fingers crossed the pre-e stays mild so that little munchkin of yours can bake for many more weeks :hugs: xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you! :hugs: that was the first appt where it was all positive so I was and still am shocked at how wonderful it turned out. :)
I feel very confident ill make it to 30 weeks :) like you lovely ladies


----------



## sethsmummy

I for one think you will make it at least that far hun. You are not too far from it now :D And you are sticking to the bed rest so giving your little one the best possible chance :) xx


----------



## WishfulX1

Hi ladies, 

I developed pre-e at 28weeks with DS1, kept under control, until 35weeks when not even max dose meds were helping, liver tests started deteriorating at 35+5 and I delivered my son at 36weeks exactly.

Second pregnancy, BP started going high at 24weeks, max dose meds by 29weeks, admitted to hospital 32weeks severe pre-e and deranged liver tests at 32+6, very unwell mummy and baby, emergency c-sec that night under general anestetic and 2 days in HDU. 

My OB says I have a much higher chance of getting it again and likely even earlier, so we have decided that our little family is now complete. 

Hope all our pregnancies go well :)


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi wishful! You really went through it dear :hugs:
So are you pregnant right now with your last? If you are I hope you have a safe pregnancy.


----------



## WishfulX1

No I wish I was :( my little girl is 6months old now, for being early she's came on great and is the perfect baby, so much better than my DS! I'd have another tomorrow if I could but my OB says with my history of pre e and having chronic high blood pressure now makes it at least a 90% chance of getting pre-e again and much worse and likely delivery before 30weeks and again a very sick mummy. 
I just feel it very unfair for another baby to go through that and also for my own two to run the risk of losing their mummy! 
I have one of each now and I've accepted we're done :) 

I have just been reading your previous threads and you have gone through so much this past year!! Got everything crossed for you that your little one stays put in there until fully ready :) x


----------



## MizzPodd

Awww thank you so much :hugs:
I understand your decision because that is what I have been leading towards too. I just can't imagine going through this again with all of the same risks :( I always wanted four but maybe my path is supposed to be like this. Ill have two living healthy babies after this hopefully and one beautiful guardian angel watching us always. Hubby and I are content with having just three kids. We both have gone through so much and can accept if this is our last child.

Your baby girl is definitely a fighter! :) she's going to be so active and healthy when she gets older! I applaud you for getting through your pregnancies so strongly. I pray that my pre e just stays mild... I want my baby in here as long as possible!


----------



## sethsmummy

uh-oh... I think something may be happening with me!

I hope to god its just a u.t.i BUT

When i woke this morning my hands were all puffy and swollen and they have not gone down. I'v just done a urine dip test and i have ++ protein and Trace of blood :dohh:

Going to try and get an emergency Doctors appointment tomorrow since there is no midwife clinic in my area till Tuesday and i dont want to leave it that long. :( Fingers Crossed my BP is fine and its just this infection im struggling to get rid of xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Sethsmummy I hope it's not pre e acting up!!! :hugs: please update ASAP :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

well its 4:59am and im up. hands are still swollen.. my feet have started to swell, I woke at midnight with flickering vision.. even with my eyes closed it was all over the place. 

so if i cant get into the GP then im going to have to phone the midwife to come out since iv no way of getting to the hospital. :dohh: x


----------



## MizzPodd

That sounds like the wicked pre e :( please get to a hospital soon!!! Oh wow, baby may come soon then???!!!:hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

well i went to the gp and got sent straight to the hospital.. well after the GP had finished making me feel like crap. Bp was 170/98 , but when i got to hospital it was back down again. ECG was fab :thumbup:

I'v to get more bloods drawn on wednesday and bp check again xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Great!! So they said you were fine? Even with all the swelling and vision changes? I'm glad you and your little baby are okay :hugs: let's hope your blood test are good as well! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

do you know something hun, they never even said. So i have no idea whether they are classing me as having pre-e or not :dohh: I'm going to have to ask my midwife on Wednesday x


----------



## MizzPodd

Well I'm just glad to hear you and baby are still okay :)
Oh btw, I have the number to the person who handled my angels birth and death certificate so now I can call tomorrow and tell her about the doctors mix up of gender so hopefully we will finally get everything changed to her name! This is huge becuz how can we truly get closure knowing there is no birth or death certificate or anything saying she even existed? This had had me depressed the last few days but something told me to call numbers until someone could help and it worked. I may be on bedrest but I can still get this in motion becuz we want some closure before our rainbow baby is born. And if its a boy he will be a jr which is what they put for our angel girl :( in my heart I just have to get this hanged before new baby arrives... It's been haunting ever since we found out and we've been told its outta our hands to change but I'm her mama and I promised her I will find a way :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you hun :hugs:

Oh my gosh that is horrendous! I hope when you call today that they can sort it out straight away! I totally understand you needing closure, you need your little girl to have her record that she was here! I have Faith that you can do it. :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

I forget to check in for a few days and you go misbehaving Sethsmummy :dohh: hoping things settle down for you hunny your so close.

Mizz pod hope they change things for you soon, such a big things not to have it recorded properly :hugs:

Scan for me on fri woo hoo hoping for a girl but have a feeling it's another boy may be more practical think a girl would bankrupt me lol xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks ladies! I think that is what has been bothering a lot lately. Since I'm on bedrest, hubby and I are starting the physical process at my next appt feb 26 so we can show her medical info and stuff.:) even tho I get the weekly shot its always in the afternoon we thought my morning appt would give us plenty of time :)

Sethsmummy can't wait to hear about your update Wednesday!

Bumpsmum it's okay. Lol you're right about a girl making you bankrupt, my daughter is expensive but it's all worth it! :) I hope you get your girl tho. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum - hehe sorry :blush: Almost misbehaved more today.. thought i was going to go into labor on the bus! idiot drivers driving too fast on bumpy roads. FX you get your girl! I had wanted a girl but im more than happy with 2 boys :cloud9:

Thanks mizzpodd - I'm hoping its still normal. I also hope its my normal midwife too since she is so much nicer than everyone else i have seen. aww Fingers Crossed you get everything sorted soon! It will be so nice for you to have it all recorded properly! xxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

I had theo most vivid horrific dream last night I somehow went into labour at 22 weeks (preterm labour) isn't an issue for me! My aunt who is an A&E nurse is my main midwife and I'm grabbing her screaming it's too early you need to tell them to do something while a male dr is 'down there' fitting a stitch!

It was only baby Daniel crying that woke me dread to think what would have happened if I was undesturbed?

Shaken to the core today think its the reality of things starting to go pear shaped in just 8 weeks time if history repeats itself :( x


----------



## sethsmummy

awww no hun :hugs: I'm so so sorry you had such a horrible dream!! Its really not nice when you have dreams like that. I am so glad your little one cried and woke you up :hugs:

are you ok now hun? xxxx :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Bumpsmum those are the worst kind :hugs: I've had some of those too and believe me I'd rather dream of dh cheating on me than those!!! Oh sweetie maybe these are the thoughts that are subconsciously in your mind at night, and only come out in dreams. But I'm hoping you do great sweetie. I know this isn't much but I think you will make to mid late 30s with this baby!!! :D
My current goal is 28 weeks but I know you want to get pass that this time so :hugs: and more :hugs: you cook baby as long as possible!!!


----------



## bumpsmum

Thanks girlies really needed that, to cheer myself up I went and got some bits for the baby just vests nd sleep suits was very optimistic and got early baby in my aim to get to at least 35 weeks just wish I hadn't gave away all the prem stuff! X


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum said:


> Thanks girlies really needed that, to cheer myself up I went and got some bits for the baby just vests nd sleep suits was very optimistic and got early baby in my aim to get to at least 35 weeks just wish I hadn't gave away all the prem stuff! X

im glad you cheered yourself up with some shopping :thumbup: aww hun i was the same. I gave all my prem stuff away to the SCBU ward after my son grew out of them. Wish i hadn't now. Think Positive hun you WILL get to 35 weeks :) xxxx


----------



## broodyc

Hi ladies, glad to see everyone still hanging in there!! Brodie is now 4 weeks and 3 days. He's doing really well. Today I would have been 42 weeks exactly had I gone overdue although that was clearly never gonna happen :haha: 

Brodie has been a bit colicky but yesterday I started him on Colief which I got from minor ailments at the pharmacy and although I don't wanna count my chickens just yet, it seems to have made a big difference. Long may it continue I say!!

How are you all feeling? Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

hey broody :D I am glad baby Brodie is doing well! Aww no colic is horrendous but hopefully the colief works hun :hugs: pretty pretty please can we have another photo? 

I'm doing ok today just aching all over and fed up! Waiting patiently for info from midwife on whether i still have an infection or not but doubt ill hear till next week. I am practicing keeping calm and trying not to do much to keep the BP down x


----------



## broodyc

Here's my gorgeous little man!! Love him to bits xx

https://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i333/broodyc/0E3F80B7-70A3-4C25-BED9-B4866CF2F780-1335-0000010FFCD591D3.jpg

35 weeks is fab though Hun!! U really are almost there now :thumbup: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

broodyc said:


> Here's my gorgeous little man!! Love him to bits xx
> 
> https://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i333/broodyc/0E3F80B7-70A3-4C25-BED9-B4866CF2F780-1335-0000010FFCD591D3.jpg
> 
> 35 weeks is fab though Hun!! U really are almost there now :thumbup: xx

OH MY GOSH I just wanna eat him up! How damn cute is he!! :cloud9: 

oooo i know i cant believe its only 26 days max before i meet my little man :happydance: xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Omg he is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! Awwwwww!!!!! :D:D


----------



## Agiboma

He is lovely congrats mommy


----------



## bumpsmum

awwww broodyc I could just spread him on a piece! so cute you'd never know he was earlish as well. 3 hours and 25 mins til my scan not that I'm counting or anything hehe x


----------



## broodyc

Thanks ladies!! I obviously agree wholeheartedly :haha: good luck for your scan today bumpsmum xx


----------



## Agiboma

@bumpsmom good luck at teh scan
@ as for me my pre e is mild this time around, fx it stays that way


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum - how did your scan go hun??

Agiboma - I hope your pre-e stays mild hun.

I've still not been told whether i am classed as having pre-e or not :dohh: Hopefully my consultant is in a decisive mood next week either that or my bp has stayed down lol. x


----------



## MizzPodd

Bumpsmum how did your scan go???

Sethsmummy your bp has been stable and hopefully it stays!! You r so close to your due date!! :D maybe they will tell you that you don't have pre e this time :)


----------



## sethsmummy

I'm hoping so hun. But with that scare on monday with it shooting up... im not feeling too confident. I think it was round this stage it hit with Seth.. although not 100% sure as i never actually got told i had it :growlmad: 
I can hope though lol 


how are you doing hun? xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

sethsmummy said:


> I'm hoping so hun. But with that scare on monday with it shooting up... im not feeling too confident. I think it was round this stage it hit with Seth.. although not 100% sure as i never actually got told i had it :growlmad:
> I can hope though lol
> 
> 
> how are you doing hun? xxx

You are so close though!! Pre e stay away from her I command you! Lol
Ah I'm okay. Just have a weird feeling that I'm not gonna be full term when I deliver... I don't kno y I think this, it's not a bad feeling either. It's like an instinct feeling. But dh and I discussed all possible scenarios and I already spoke to the far away hospital about what their protocol is for a sudden transfer/nicu baby. At the moment I am content, and blessed that I'm still pregnant :)


----------



## Agiboma

@mizzpod congrats on 25 weeks


----------



## bumpsmum

scan went very well thanks its another boy :happydance: she was very thorough and all looks good there was some disagreement about wether I needed observations done tho......at 16 weeks I was told I needed everything checked in 4 weeks time ((20 weeks) but 2 Midwifes came and argued it wasn't needed I'd get it done at 22 weeks on 19th grr felt like they thought I made that up. I mean how hard is it to dip some urine an check my BP just to give me peace of mind!!!

so other than that alls well lol Matthew has decided to call the baby Andrew so unless a fabi name jumps out at us Andrew it is ..........x


----------



## sethsmummy

aww mizzpodd :hugs: how long do you think you will make it to? Im gonna guess 33 weeks minimum :hugs:

bumpsmum - gz on :blue: Lovely name too!! the time they spent arguing they could have had it done :s idiots :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

Agiboma thank you! I'm actually one day from 26 weeks now!!! :D

Bumpsmum I'm glad your scan was good even tho you had to deal with the difficulties of your midwives :-/

Sethsmummy thank you :hugs: I think somewhere around mid 30 weeks, but in my opinion that is pretty good compared to where I was :D I would love to go that long without delivering!

Oh and I'm in the double digits for counting down!!! 99 days to go!!! :D:D


----------



## doublemiracle

What week did you develop pre-e? With my first pregnancy around 29 weeks. This pregnancy around 30 weeks
When did you deliver? First pregnancy at 35 weeks 
Have/did you develop it/them again in subsequent pregnancy(ies)? This pregnancy I started dropping protein around 30 weeks and then last week (32 weeks) I started getting headaches and vision changes and my blood pressure with pretty high
What week did it develop? first pregnancy 29, second 30
When did you deliver? Or if you have it now, what's the plan for delivery? Most likely delivery by csection, I have one planned at 39+6. We are having a scan and NST at 35 weeks to makes sure he isn't under any stress and that he is well and healthy. Weekly appointments starting this week. 

Has anyone found that the second time they got pre-e worse then the first time? I didn't expect to get it with this pregnancy! I'm very bummed about it!


----------



## MizzPodd

I've actually been better than my first pregnancy. With this being my third I thought it would be bad but right now it's under control and my bp seems better than first.


----------



## bumpsmum

woo hoo double digits already Miss Podd fantastic!

mine was severe PE second time around but they havnt ruled out my pre existing kidney problems x


----------



## Jakkiw2

Hey ladies,

How you all doing ?? Ive got my big consultant appointment 2morro so i'll see how my BP is... Ive made it to 36 weeks without any BP meds ... I still cant believe it..

Also Im sure I had a show this morning .... I think its nearing eviction time for baby Grace !


----------



## sethsmummy

yey mizzpodd for double digits!! :happydance: 

doublemiracle - so far iv managed to not be diagnosed by my BP has been up and down. 

hey Jakki :D Gz on 36 weeks! I hit 36 weeks tomorrow :happydance: Good luck for your appointment hun i hope your BP is behaving still. I have my last growth scan and a consultant appointment on Thursday and to be honest it cant come quick enough. Can i ask.. what did your show look like? When i have been wiping iv been getting what looks like snot in the tissue (so sorry for tmi), I think its parts of my plug but im not sure :shrug: haha you wouldnt think iv already had a baby :haha: 

things for me are hotting up. Last week it was the seriously raised BP and now last night i was woken at 2am with some severe stomach cramps (i think it was contractions), they were lasting 30 seconds and coming every 5/6 minutes. I had 3 doses of diarrhea and 3 episodes of vomiting :sick: I also had a serious head ache and lower back pain and some serious pressure in my foof. 
Got to sleep at 6am, dh woke me at 7 when he got up (i was on the sofa) as he thought id stopped breathing. poor man. went back to bed and got up at 11. had to phone maternity assessment as when i wiped after peeing i was bleeding. they weren't interested though. just said if the bleeding gets worse, i get more contractions or i dont feel baby move then phone back up again. :dohh: x


----------



## Jakkiw2

well ive been having cramps in my uterus and my back on and off for the past week and thought I lost part of my MP then it was greeny brown yellow and reall snotty looking (sorry if too tmi) I thought at first an infection but it settled down ... Then today lots of clear stretchy cm that was mixed with brown hmmmm ...

Im getting checked tomorrow so I will know for sure hopefully x


----------



## MizzPodd

Wow you two are having pre labor symptoms!!! I'm so excited for you too! Both of your babies will be healthy if born soon :D I wish you both the best!!! :D
When I lost my plug with dd1, it was a lot of mucous snot stuff and then the plug just dropped out! It was bloody and mucousy.. Hope that helps :)


----------



## Agiboma

mizzpod congrats on double digits


----------



## MizzPodd

Agiboma said:


> mizzpod congrats on double digits

How have you been doing?? You are getting closer!!!


----------



## bumpsmum

Woo hoo pre labour eh I'm so jealous will never get to experience the 'is it labour' pains etc :cry: as they're always yanked away early and this one will be section around 38 weeks also. however I'm sure that if I did, I'd be screaming mid contraction for it all to stop :dohh: x


----------



## MizzPodd

Awww bumpsmum :hugs: remember no matter how your precious babies come into this world, it is always magical and beautiful :hugs: whatever's safest way to get baby here! :D how are you and baby doing?


----------



## sethsmummy

Jakki how did your appointment go hun? Cant wait to hear your update! I'm loosing my plug also, just little bits over the last few days. I thought the same as you but had a swab done which showed no infection so its deffo MP. 

Thanks Mizzpodd :D your doing so well too hun :D I cant wait to follow you right through to birth. 

bumpsmum big hugs hun :hugs: I never experienced any of this with ds1 apart from the mucus plug. i was induced with him. And im having a section on 5th march. :hugs:


----------



## mummyof3babas

hey ladies im starting to worry as iv had a mild headache for quite a few days now:( and my vision keeps going abit weird kinda like floaters but not really bad & the only swelling i have is my rings no longer fit:/ when i woke up this morning the headache was in my eyes & the front of my head, im also feeling tired & unwell but dont want to rush into hospital incase its just pregnancy because i have 2 toddlers to look after aswell but also dont want to put my health are babies at risk incase it is something abit more than just pregnancy, advise plz xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

do you have a local midwife you could go see hun? or is there only the hospital? a gp could also check your bp/urine for you. I think you should deff go get checked out hun. I hope it goes ok xxx


----------



## mummyof3babas

can i just ask what ur symptoms were when u had pre e? im just having dull headaches but know that my fingers swelling could be pregnancy:s & i could ring my mw & see if she will check me over ,xx


----------



## sethsmummy

its the fact you mention vision change that worries me hun. 

when i got it with ds1 it was a constant headache i couldnt shift, blurred/fuzzy vision, feeling sick. deff worth just phoning midwife to see if she wants to check you out hun xx


----------



## mummyof3babas

see i cant seem to budge this headache even after a pretty good night sleep its still there espesh when i stand my head bangs an sends me dizzy:( im scared for the most part tbh xx


----------



## sethsmummy

dont worry too much yet hun till you have been checked out. you could be anemic which could cause the symptoms too. :hugs: give the midwife a ring hun, she can at least put your mind at ease :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## mummyof3babas

i was very anemic in my last 2 pregnancys so could be the case i guess, i just feel very run down bit no major swelling does they have to be with pre e?xx


----------



## sethsmummy

no you can have pre-e without the swelling x


----------



## mummyof3babas

ok thanks i think im going to ring the mw and just see what she says thankyou soo much for taking the time to reply to me & sorry for all the questions hun xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

In hospital having a bp assessment. 149/105

Baby not growing well .. will let u know what the outcome x


----------



## sethsmummy

Jakkiw2 said:


> In hospital having a bp assessment. 149/105
> 
> Baby not growing well .. will let u know what the outcome x

Oh no hun! I'm so sorry things have took a turn for the worst! :hugs::hugs: at least your 36 weeks hun so if they decide baby needs to come out you should be all good. I will be thinking of you hun!! :hugs::hugs: :kiss::kiss: :hugs::hugs:



mummyof3babas - your very welcome hun i hope you get on ok with the midwife :) And dont worry, Its best to ask questions than sit worrying hun :hugs: xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Jakk Awww sweetie I hope everything is okay? Are they wanting to get baby out now then? I think your baby will be okay! :) can't wait to hear an update!

Sethsmummy you are so sweet to be helping her and answering questions... :) and thank you, I am still in shock about how far I got and am so blessed because two weeks ill be at 28 weeks.

Mummyof3 I hope you feel better and it's just the same usual pregnancy symptoms! Fingers crossed for you dear!


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks MizzPodd. Id much rather someone bother me with questions than sit there worrying feeling alone. Its going so fast hun! Soon you will be at 30 weeks! 

mummyof3babas how are you feeling now hun? 

I'm excited.. scan tomorrow :D and consultant.. see what he says about all the recent events. xx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Hi Ladies.... 

Well well well , where to start.

Im home ... BP is now behaving thank goodness 130/82 ... Baby is growing slowly and is on the 10th percentile. I will be going in a fortnight today to be induced xx

They also reckon I have a wee urine infection :( aww well ..

Hope u all are keeping well xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Sethsmummy thank you!!! I'm excited about your scan to see what will happen!!!

Jakk glad to hear your bp is stable again :) but sorry about your nasty uti.
What does fortnight mean? Are you getting induced tonight?


----------



## Jakkiw2

Mizzpodd A fortnight means 2 weeks time x


Hope all is well Sethsmummy and that ur scan goes well xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh wow!! Ill bet these next two weeks are going to go by fast for you! Or super slow.... Lol are you excited?


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies

just popping in my bp has been behaving will be doing another ultrasound on monday and urine testing to see how things are progressing
@Sethsmom GL tommorrow
@mizzpod how are you holding up hun


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank Goodness your BP is behaving now Jakki! OMG 2 weeks! wowee :D aww looks like your heading for a little bubs like my ds1 was :cloud9: he sits on the 0.25th centile. 
oh no for the urine infection.. but thankyou for the reminder! I need to call the GP this morning to see if i can get my results from last week about mine! 

Agiboma glad your bp is stable too hun :) 

Thanks for the good luck :D I cant wait to see little man again! Crossed my fingers everything is ok after all the trouble iv been having lately. Im thinking baby should be around 5lb 12oz (if he is growing at the correct rate of 6oz a week) but we shall see. Have to leave at 9am and scan is at 11:10am. 

Will update you all when i get home (if dh lets me on the laptop lol its his day) xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

Glad your BP settled jakki and that at least you have a cause (infection) 2 weeks will fly by you better get organised eh! 

I'm ok here midwife on tue nothing new to report no doubt once I hit 28 weeks my kidneys will decide to play up as usual so until then I'll just enjoy good health! Can't stop eating tho :dohh: x


----------



## bumpsmum

The hypochondriac in me is freaking out the last few evenings I've been crazy itchy mostly my hands, left arm, belly and rib area it's driving me nuts, is it possible to develop obstetric cholestasis with a history of pre e? As its a liver thing it's within that 'family' of ailments.

Someone distract me before I scratch myself silly lol :dohh: or slap the silly out of me! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

you can get it along with pre-e hun. Get on the phone to the midwife. When i called mine a few weeks back with itching she got me straight in for blood tests hun xxxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies. Been doing okay I guess... Feeling sick and sad. We are taking steps to getting our angels stuff corrected but its a but much to think about without getting really sad. Plus it's supposed to snow and dh work is making him go in and he has to take our daughter because of course day care is closed on weekends:( I don't want them on the rode with ice and snow :(:(:( especially when his work is stupid and doesn't even do anything... Big waste of time. Plus they know our situation. Stupid assholes


----------



## Agiboma

@ mizzpod :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

awww mizzpodd :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: im so sorry your feeling so sad huni. how is the correction stuff going hun? :hugs: 
I cant believe your oh's work made him go in :s stupid idiots. 

bumpsmum - how are you feeling now?? xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks ladies. My hubby went to get the ern changed and the funeral people are working on it :D now we r waiting for the people who give out birth certificates to call us back to let us know when we can get that changed too.

Had to go to hospital because of contractions :( but they gave me a shot tubertine (dot know how to spell it) and the contractions stopped. :) so now I'm back home finally. They also wanted baby HB to slow down a little but everything is good now. Just have terrible headache. Lol


----------



## sethsmummy

I'm glad things are starting to get sorted hun :happydance: that's so exciting! 

So sorry to hear that you had to goto hospital for contractions. I am very, very glad that they managed to stop them! :hugs: I hope this head ache dissapears for you soon hun :hugs: 

xxxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

:hugs: hope things settle down for you mizz pod

The itching wasn't too bad last night just at my ribs a bit, I have midwife in tue and to get all blood tests done now every 4 weeks from now so will mention it xx


----------



## sethsmummy

im glad it all settled down hun :hugs: xx


----------



## bumpsmum

A bit early I know but I packed my hospital bag (just in case) at least I feel a bit productive rather than just waiting around for the pre-e to get me! 

Obviously didn't bother with any baby bits yet, hopefully I will need to pack one this time but if baby is early wont be needed right away xx


----------



## sethsmummy

wish i was as organised as you! I'v got babies bag fully packed but mine is nowhere near done lol. Need to get it sorted though since iv not long left x


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you ladies! :hugs:
They did a ffn and it came back negative! So I'm breathing and I'm more confident that ill make it to the 30s! :D

Bumpsmum it's okay to pack early! I'm packing once I get to 28 weeks because it will feel so much more relieving not to think about it. We never know what will happen and plus like you said it'll give you something to do other than think about pre e :) go for it!


----------



## Agiboma

@mizzpod almost good news on the ffn test
As for me my bag is half packed not much for baby either do i got packed.


----------



## MizzPodd

Agiboma is it all setting in for you now that the day approaches?? :)


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies I posted a while ago I was diagnosed with pregnancy induced hypertension with previous preeclampsia. Well I gave birth to my little girl on the 8th feb following my bp going up, following delivery I developed full blown eclampsia. Had to have magnesium sulphate the lot.m so it turns out I did get it again.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww congratulations on the birth of your little girl hun. I cant believe they didnt spot the pre-e earlier hun :hugs: I hope you are both oing ok now?? xxxx


----------



## broodyc

Hi Debzie, I also developed severe preeclampsia :( congratulations on the birth of your baby girl and I hope you are on the mend now xx


----------



## Agiboma

@debzie congrats on your LO and i hopeyou are recovering well fromt eh eclamsia scare
@mizzpod itiscertainly becoming real now YEAHHH!!!


----------



## bumpsmum

how scary debzie hope your on the mend now congrats on the birth of your baby girl x


----------



## sethsmummy

well ladies.. its finally decided to come and catch me. Got a phone call today, my bloods came back elevated so i now have to have bloods and bp checked twice weekly. if my bp raises or the bloods get worse ill be delivered. So thankful im almost 37 weeks! xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Deb I'm so happy you and baby girl are okay! That mustve been scary tho and common sense should have told them to check you for it! I hope your recovery is going good :D

Sethsmummy omg!! Your baby can come any day now and you r only only 2 days from full term!!!!! I pray your levels don't get worse tho... Are you wanting to deliver sooner than later tho?


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies bp is still misbehaving. I'm recovering well though.


----------



## nov_mum

Congrats on your wee one debzie. I am sorry to hear that the pe showed up again and that it got super bad:-(, thank goodness you are on the mend. Sethsmummy, Yay you are in a food place for baby to be born but it sucks that the people is showing changes. I think it's just a matter of time til our bodies are unable to compensate for the underlying pe and symptoms start to show. It's just much better when that happens as close to term as possible. I will keep checking in to see how you get on


----------



## bumpsmum

Awwww Sethsmummy SO close hopefully things stay manageable til I get to term looking forward to hearing good news I have midwife today don't know why I'm nervous tho lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks ladies :hugs:

Misspodd.. id rather make it to my section date.. then i know hes more than cooked enough :)

2 weeks today.. so fingers crossed i can make it there. Will see what my bloods come back as when i see the midwife again on Thursday. 

good luck with the midwife today bumpsmum xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm 27 weeks today!! Only one week until the long awaited goal! My doctors will be so happy next week:D


----------



## Agiboma

@deb with my son my bp took over 6 weeks to come back down to normal after i had him
@mizzpod congrats on 27 weeks
As for me been checking bp its low thank goodness and proteins seem to be ok will check again today at my weekly checkup. Hope everyone else is doing fine.


----------



## debzie

Mine was fine a few weeks after I had my first but it looks like it may A&E soe time with this one.


----------



## bumpsmum

oh I hope I get the same midwife I had today she was less than impressed with my 'plan' and that yet to be seen by my named consultant she phoned up and re scheduled my appt with him for 4 weeks instead of 6 and wants me back in 2 weeks for BP and urine checks so I LOVE HER!

BP was initially high at 145/95 but came down to 130/82 which for me is a touch raised but nothing concerning as yet, mentioned itching she checked my last results and said my results were fine but may be 'an overspill' from my liver an will check it again, feeling a bit more at ease that at least one midwife is being over cautious!! x


----------



## sethsmummy

Woot for 27 weeks MissPodd :wohoo: You are so making it :D :D 

agiboma - glad your bp and protein is good hun! 

debzie what does a&e mean?? Im thinking accident and emergency

bumpsmum - woot i like the sound of your midwife!! Im glad someone is being cautious and kicking some ass :happydance: Glad your bp came down a bit! 

xxxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Agiboma I hope your bp keeps good! Your attitude seems very relaxed and that's wonderful! :) it always helps with the bp.

Deb hopefully you will recover sooner than later :hugs:

Bumpsmum I am thrilled that you r getting the proper care you deserve! That's how I felt when I first started seeing my current doc. It's nice to know how thorough they are when it comes to our pregnancies :) I hope you keep her too! Maybe you could specifically ask for her each time you go there :D

Hi sethsmummy how r you doing lady?


----------



## sethsmummy

im ok thanks hun how are you? Had a bit of a head ache today but i think its because of the sun.. and my hips are killing. Also managed to get myself into a foul mood after cleaning the living room and kitchen. 
I bought a bath changer unit from someone today.. got it all built and it sways from side to side :growlmad: i dunno how to sort it but if it wont get a little more stable the lady can come pick it back up and give me my money back. I refuse to use something unstable for my baby :growlmad: xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Been having headaches the last few days and Tylenol hasn't really been helping either :( 

You better get your money back if its not stable enough!! Lol wow, she coulda warned you before you bought it. I hope your headaches go away soon :hugs: take it easy mama :)


----------



## Misstrouble19

hey im not pregnant but thought i would comment i had mild pre-eclampsia at 36 weeks pregnant and was on lebatnol blood pressure tablets! and was induced at 38 weeks but it failed so ended up having my baby boy by c-section at 38+3, i hope i dont get it again!


----------



## nov_mum

Sorry for my last post. It makes no sense. Dumb predictive text


----------



## MizzPodd

AFM-Oh goodness. So I went to after hour dentist for tooth pain from a root canal I had done in 2008. It's been hurting over a week with pressure headaches and I never put two and two together. Well apparently it is a re infection and I will need one of two surgeries to fix it. I have to go to specialist tomorrow because the dentist wants me to get seen ASAP becuz it may require drastic surgery. He said it could detrimental to me and baby if left untreated so I am going to see what happens. Either the condition is stable enough where I can wait until after I deliver, or a little bit further like the mid 30 weeks, or asap. I hope an pray its something that can wait until baby is further just in case it requires me to deliver first. Doc have me some numbing medicine to get me trough the night and gave me penicillin to hopefully temporary stop the infection. But he said its not the solution and that I new to be seen by specialist ASAP. so much and more and things just keep piling up. I am becoming numb to all the bad news that I keep getting. I refuse to get defeated this far in, me and my baby will be okay no matter what and I will keep my attitude positive regardless of what happens. Honestly after losing a child, everything else seems like a piece I cake. I got through that (well am getting through it) so I know IC an get through this added on set back!!
Wooh! Feel better getting all of that out!!


----------



## Agiboma

:hugs: hope the tooth pain sorts itself out soon without surgery hopefully.


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies :) 

awwies mizzpodd i hope the antibiotics help kill this infection you have!! Fingers crossed it helps then the rest can wait until after baby arrives :hugs: you'v got this far it would be gutting if a tooth ruined it. :hugs::hugs: 

my bloods from monday came back within normal range. At midwife today for more bloods/bp and urine check. xxxx


----------



## maxalias

Hi I felt fine and had no symptoms, I had tests and a scan the day before because my tummy seemed small at 38 weeks and like it hadnt grown in the last month (my midwife was away and the stand in didnt notice) The next day I get a phone call saying to get to the hospital as soon as possible and that baby is coming in the next few hours by ceaser. Oh the drama lol! I felt fine and had no idea what was going on. Apparently we were both extremely sick and I had none of the normal symptoms accept protein. Baby was out in a few hours and I was all good, She was a tiny 5lb 6oz at 38 weeks. I am on asprin this time from 12 weeks and I think they were talking about new studies about calcium and magnesium so off to see the ob next week to discuss. I have to have scans often and urine tests ofetn to check growth and protein but docs seem very on to it so I am being well looked after incase it happens again. New Zealand midwifery services are amazing. We are treated so well and its all free! lucky us! :)


----------



## Jakkiw2

Oh dear ladies, where to start 

I got admitted yesterday for high Bp, protein, swelling and headache

I'm still here ... My notes say that if my bp remains high then its an induction of labour for me...

Will try and keep u posted x


----------



## sethsmummy

Jakkiw2 said:


> Oh dear ladies, where to start
> 
> I got admitted yesterday for high Bp, protein, swelling and headache
> 
> I'm still here ... My notes say that if my bp remains high then its an induction of labour for me...
> 
> Will try and keep u posted x

ooo no huni!! So sorry to hear things are getting worse... but at least your past the 37 weeks mark!! How are they treating you hun??

My appointment went good .. wish yours had went the same hun! My bp was 130/76 :D only trace protein and slight swelling. xxxxxxx


----------



## Jakkiw2

There not going to treat it, they will just start me ...

149/105....

I'm glad that I've got this far without meds so I'm hoping that they will be more effective when my bp goes bananas


----------



## MizzPodd

Max oh wow you went through it! I'm glad to hear you have better doctors this time around :hugs: that must've been scary not knowing... I wish you all the bet with this pregnancy :hugs:

Jakk I know you weren't expecting to deliver so soon but I'm so happy you are full term!!! I pray your bp gets under control though and once baby comes out it settles back down :hugs:

Sethsmummy good! Hopefully your bp will stay in check for a couple more weeks!

AFM- have consult with endodonist on Monday to see if I have to get the surgery right away or if I can wait until after I deliver.... I'm on penicillin right now and if it works it should keep the infection away for another couple of months! That's all I need is just a couple more months and I will deliver then if I have to. I'd rather so it then versus anytime soon.


----------



## sethsmummy

holy hell hun. When are they going to call it?? Thats getting pretty high :hugs: 

Misspodd i will have my fingers and toes crossed for you that you can just stick with the penicillan for a month or two to let bubba cook! xxxx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Update:

Getting prostain pessary tomorrow with the view to breaking my waters on Sunday xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

awww good luck hun! I really hope things progress well for you and its not a long labour xxx


----------



## Agiboma

good luck jakki


----------



## sethsmummy

Good Luck today Jakki :D :hugs: :kiss: cant wait for your updates :hugs: :kiss: xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Jakk you're in my thoughts mama! I pray all goes well!!! :hugs:


----------



## bumpsmum

Hope it goes well Jakk

How is your pain mizz pod?

Think I may have a UTI (ugh) now do I put a new sample in on mon? I gave midwife a sample on tue need it routinely checked due to my kidney condition but was not symptomatic then and no word back from them to say there was any issue. So far just needing to pee a lot and a bit stingy fr a while after it what do u guys think? X


----------



## MizzPodd

Bumpsmum my pain is getting somewhat better. I think the penicillin is starting to work. But I'm having crazy pain in my stomac and pelvic area :( I pray my cerclauge stays put. My next appt is Tuesday at 28 weeks so they will check it and run blood tests yada yada yada. 
I think you should get it re checked just because its simple to do. And plus better safe than sorry so it wouldn't hurt, especially since the symptoms just appeared after you had the other test.


----------



## sethsmummy

MizzPodd said:


> Bumpsmum my pain is getting somewhat better. I think the penicillin is starting to work. But I'm having crazy pain in my stomac and pelvic area :( I pray my cerclauge stays put. My next appt is Tuesday at 28 weeks so they will check it and run blood tests yada yada yada.
> I think you should get it re checked just because its simple to do. And plus better safe than sorry so it wouldn't hurt, especially since the symptoms just appeared after you had the other test.

argh sorry i thought id replied! :dohh:

how are you doing hun? hows the toothache and the stomach/pelvic pains hun?? Good luck for your appointment tomorrow.

Jakki -I hope you are doing ok hun

AFM ... friday i had contractions for 2 and a half hours but they went away. Saw the mw today and my bp was still good :) I had my bloody show this morning and Ethan is now engaged in my pelvis.. sooo i could go at any point from now! If i get contractions that last longer than an hour and wont go away then iv to give them a call.. and either they'll come out to check me if there is a midwife in my local office.. OR ill have to go in. 

EEKK :wohoo: im kind of hoping to make my section date.. but at the same time i want to go now too lol fed up of being in pain. BUT if i go now there is the struggle with someone watching ds1. If i went through the night i doubt my parents would even answer their house phone lol. xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Yippee sethsmummy!!! I think you r delivering within the next week!!!! :D I'm excited for you!!!!!

Dentist gave me antibiotics again and said take for 10 days and if I'm fine, then come back after I deliver!!! Yesssss!!!! I'm so happy and the pain has lessened since I started the penicillin so in thinking everything will be good !! :) tomorrow is 28 weeks for me. 
I'm only worried about these contractions And lower pain that has been increasing :( it's kinda how I felt the day before I went into labor with dd2 :( so confused but I can't wait to go to my appointment. I'm trying my best to wait until appointment tomorrow. Do t wanna have to go to l and d today or night! But I know if it gets worse I have to do the smart thing and go in. I love my ob doc and just want to him tomorrow tho!


----------



## sethsmummy

WOOT thats good news hun!

oooo well huni at least you know if things go further and you have to go in.. well first off they will hopefully be able to stop the contraction. But if they cant then baby has a very very good chance :hugs: Congratulations on reaching 28 weeks tomorrow hun thats a huge milestone :happydance: 
The sooner you go in about it the better chance they have of stopping the contractions :hugs:

hehe i cant believe im having a baby in the next week! one week tomorrow till my section date :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## MizzPodd

I wish I could say nothing has changed about my cervix. I knew what was happening becuz these were the same pains like with dd2... My membranes are sitting on my stitch so all that cervix is gone. I'm greatful I got the stitch becuz without it, I know I woulda kept dilating last night. I read about some women going to full term with membranes sitting on stitch so I am praying that is me. He prepared us for the worst and let us know where we would transfer and stuff but he was glad that I am 28 weeks he said baby's chances r good if I end up delivering soon. He said he can't predict what will happen becuz we've done all we can. Now it's just a waiting game to see what happens. They will remove stitch if my water breaks or if I start labor ing.... Baby is measuring right on time!! 
I will know my glucose results by end of today. I hope I don't get it again!

Please keep us in your thoughts ladies becuz I want to make it to 32 weeks at least!! Oh please let me make it that far. I will be more at ease delivering at 32 weeks versus now but I still feel better knowing I'm finally at 28 weeks and baby's odds are very high


----------



## sethsmummy

awww hun so sorry to hear that news!! I will have my fingers crossed for you every single day that your stitch holds and you get to 32 weeks!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bumpsmum

praying your stitch holds mizz Podd.

eek any day now sethsmummy

jakki do we have a wee bubba yet?

nothing baby related here to report uti symptoms vanished luckily. also.......we just bought a bigger house eeek!!! very exciting and stressful dealing with problems with mortgage and deposit but were back on track as my hubby works away I've been dealing with it all but I warned him if it gets more complicated ill be passing it onto him lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

:D I know... 6 days till my section! I thought my waters had gone yesterday but it was apparently just watery discharge. 

I have been wondering about Jakki too.. i hope she and baby are ok. 

oooo congrats on the new house hun!! :D xxx


----------



## broodyc

I can't believe ur so close Sethsmummy!! 6 days is no time atall. 

Bumpsmum, they say the most stressful things in life are planning a wedding and buying/moving home so ur doing well..... I'd have passed over those duties long ago :haha: 

My LO is now 7 weeks and I have received letter for his first round of injections next week :cry: I hate this part. Plus, call me paranoid, but it signals the start of the peak age for SIDS. Those thought don't consume me but nw and then I think about it and become a little panicked. Would hate anything happening to my little baba. 

Lol it's so true what they say..... The worrying never stops, there's always something to worry about lol

Hope ur all good xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey Broody! awww no injections suck.. although i didnt know it marke the peak age for SIDS. Im not looking forward to all the injections again. I have Seth getting his first injection in his arm in April.. then not long after that Ethans jags will start! I dont mind taking Ethan for his jags as it didnt bother me when Seth was a baby.. seths one i am worried about though.. no idea what he will be like since he will see whats happening... im hoping since he has watched me have my blood done so many times he will be ok. Im expecting lots of crying afterwards though.. so will have a few sweeties at the ready :thumbup: 

haha we worry from conception and i dare say will continue till the day we pass. But its all worth it. xxxxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thanks girls :hugs:

Sethsmummy less than a week!!!! Exciting!

Bumpsmum congrats on getting a new house and big props to you for being able to handle that plus pregnancy :D

Jakk I pray you and your bundle of joy are okay!!! Can't wait to hear update!


----------



## MizzPodd

I failed so bad that I don't have to take the three hour one but this is what happened with dd1. They skipped the three hour one. I'm not surprised just disappointed as this is just another thing to pile on lol but I already have my carb diet going as of today. I have my old notebook with the different meals I ate with dd1. I pray they don't put me on insulin again. Hopefully since I know how to eat properly this time my sugars will stay under control. Well at least I know I will deliver in about 10 weeks now if I make it that far.


----------



## Perfect_pink

i got servere Pre E at 20 weeks ( early i no ) it took them a while to work out what was wrong with me but i was put on a extremely high dose of Labetalol and steriods from 24 weeks as i was having very bad fits from my BP being so high, unfortunatly my placenta abrupted due to being so servere so had to have an EMCS at 25+3 sadly my little boy didnt survive past 2 days old, its taken me 2 years to get the courage to be pregnant again and for all im so early iv already seen my midwife and see my consultants every week, i will be put on asprin from 10 weeks and they have told me i have a high chance of it returning so my aim is to get to 37 then i will have a section.

I will be keeping an eye on this thread to give me encouragement etc x


----------



## sethsmummy

aww Mizzpodd sorry you failed your GTT hun :hugs: But at least you know what your doing so hopefully wont need to go on insulin :thumbup: my sister was on that for her last 3 pregnancies and she hated it. 10 weeks will fly by and im sending so many positive vibes that your at least going to make it another 5! :dust: :dust:

:hi: perfect pink :hi: I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your little boy. But Congratulations on your new pregnancy. Looking forward to share your journey hun i am also sending positive vibes to you :dust: :dust: xxxx


----------



## Perfect_pink

Thank You hun, I know im in such good hands this time, just terrifies me incase this one decides to come too early, but im trying to focus on getting to 37 weeks x


----------



## sethsmummy

At least they are taking good close care of you from the very start this time hun :thumbup: thats always a positive. I hope the next 30 or so weeks fly by for you hun! And i hope pre-e stays away long enough to at least let baby get to 30 weeks xxx


----------



## Jakkiw2

Hey ladies. ..

Baby Grace Lilidh is here ..

Sorry I've not been on, Will give a full update when I get a chance ..

All is well .. diabetis settled , bp fantastic and I've got a beautiful blond girl to show for it ...


She arrived on Sunday..
My Pe didn't return hurray x


----------



## sethsmummy

Jakkiw2 said:


> Hey ladies. ..
> 
> Baby Grace Lilidh is here ..
> 
> Sorry I've not been on, Will give a full update when I get a chance ..
> 
> All is well .. diabetis settled , bp fantastic and I've got a beautiful blond girl to show for it ...
> 
> 
> She arrived on Sunday..
> My Pe didn't return hurray x

WOO Congratulations hun!! I am glad the diabeties settled afterwards hun :D Cant wait for update :D Lots of love hun xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Congrats congrats congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you Jakk!!! :D


----------



## broodyc

Congratulations!! Glad everything is ok xx


----------



## bumpsmum

congrats Jakki

soooooo happy for you Hun!

So much for things going smoothly for me.........on way to triage seen GP today to get a sick line for work asked him to check my BP as had headaches for about 3 days (mild tho) BP was fine but dipped my urine and I have between a trace and 1+ protein. This is the way it has started both times for me terrified its so early tho! 

in both pregnancies I was symptomatic 3 weeks before delivery, got me 3 weeks earlier at 30 weeks last time so if I follow that pattern baby will be about 27+ weeks :( trying to stay optimistic that the UTI symptoms from last week are true or its a contaminated sample. Had to ship boys to grandparents as they said to be prepared to stay overnight oh the joys! x


----------



## Agiboma

@perfectpink i hope your pre e stays away i also got it @ 19 weeks with DS he was born @ 25+2 this pregnancy i had proteins in my urine @ 29 weeks but not enough for it to be severe and my bp has remained low.


----------



## MizzPodd

Bumps mum please stay optimistic! I hope it's just uti as well. I was freaked out about my bp being so high last night and then saying I would be transferred and blah blah blah. I think it's greatyour bp is staying stable :D and 27/28 is a big improvement as far as development for baby incase you did deliver. I'm so sorry you r going through this. Pregnancy sure is a rollercoaster sometimes!


----------



## sethsmummy

aww bumpsmum im so sorry your having to go in! I hope its just a UTI or something :hugs: Either that or its just a small amount thats not going to lead to anything! I'v had trace/1+ most of the time through my pregnancy. I have my fingers crossed for you!!

afm, I had my LAST midwife appointment today! my bp was still down, trace protein but she wasnt worried about it. Fundal height was measuring bang on at 38 weeks which i was very impressed with since normally im measured 4 weeks ahead! The midwife was lovely too! Cant belive this time next week i will have my little man and iv avoided pre-e! 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you all xxxxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Sethsmummy yaaaay!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Woohoo you r literally right around the corner to delivering your little one!!!


----------



## bumpsmum

finally home and SODS LAW second sample was clear so guessing just contaminated? BP fine trace was fine and thoroughly examined bloods fine wasted evening but better safe than sorry if my headache doesn't shift to go back all being well i have midwife on tue as planned. thank you all for your kind words and your support x


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies. I'm the op, and I'm glad to see that this thread has taken off!
I am 37 weeks 1 day and am thankfully medically doing well. I have been monitored weekly for a few months now and besides the odd trace of protein in my urine, a slight increase in my bp, and some headaches, I have shown no indication of the onset of pre-e or HELLP. 
Emotionally I am starting to have a hard time. I had a scare on Monday with a severe headache and some epigastric pain, so I went to OB triage and everything turned out okay (they did blood work). Being there and being scare brought back so many traumatic memories and anxieties. And tbh, it's almost the fear of it happening again is almost worse than when I actually went through it, as I am much more informed now and and well aware of the dangers. 
I love my OB, and I know he's good (he specializes in high risk cases) and he is watching me like a hawk, but I can't help but think that if things do go wrong there is nothing he can really do. 
My case is a little different from the "norm" as I started off with severe pre-e, was induced, things seemed to be okay for 36 hours post delivery and then everything went to shit. My Bp sky rocketed even higher than before delivery (got into the 200's over 130's) and I developed HELLP syndrome postpartum. Bp meds orally didn't help, and had to get many injections to try and bring it down immediately. I was finally released almost 2 weeks postpartum, and still had lingering effects for months.
I'm starting to get horrible anxiety about it happening again only with a worse outcome. We are such a happy family of three, why would I risk losing it all?! I know that sounds over dramatic, but I can't help but feel that way! 
Are any of you also experiencing this horrid anxiety and worry? I find myself on the brink of panic attacks every night this past week.


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum im glad it was a false scare hun! Thank goodness for that! :hugs: 

:hi: Torres :hi: I'm so glad things are going great for you hun! Although im so so sorry you are feeling so anxious! I cant say iv been overly worried lately.. i did have one point when my BP rose when i was terrified.. but apart from that im ok.. but my case was never as severe as yours. I am going to keep my fingers crossed for you that everything post partum goes smoothly this time for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: And hun you dont sound dramatic.. you have had a very very scary situation.. and know that it could happen again, but hopefully with the ob being so careful you will have a fantastic outcome! Especially since your showing no signs so far and you are almost at the finishing post! :hugs: :hugs: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi Torres!!! We r all hanging in there and a big congrats to you for getting to full term mama! :D

Yay bumpsmum!! False alarms r always good :)

AFM- ffn was... Negative :) I probably didn't update what happened a few days ago but basically more contractions and possible dilation. But I wasn't dilating and baby is measuring two weeks ahead and is a little over 3 lbs! So incase it came back positive try were happy with baby's growth scan. Luckily I will be making it to at least 32 weeks based on the ffn results!!!! Yay!
Enjoy your day :)


----------



## sethsmummy

MizzPodd said:


> AFM- ffn was... Negative :) I probably didn't update what happened a few days ago but basically more contractions and possible dilation. But I wasn't dilating and baby is measuring two weeks ahead and is a little over 3 lbs! So incase it came back positive try were happy with baby's growth scan. Luckily I will be making it to at least 32 weeks based on the ffn results!!!! Yay!
> Enjoy your day :)

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: OMG hun that is FANTASTIC news!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol thank you!!!!! :D I'm over the moon!!!


----------



## Torres

Great news mizz! I had a very similar scare at 27 weeks. Contractions 3 minutes apart for hours. FFN was also neg, and I was put on progrsterone. Did they put you on anything to stop the contractions/relax your uterus? 
I was also placed on bed rest and monitored weekly with cervical u/s, growth scans and bio-physicals.


----------



## MizzPodd

Torres lol this whole pregnancy from around 17 weeks has been a rollercoaster... The contractions have been going on like this for weeks. Strict bedrest since 20 weeks, and cant leave until delivery. Three weeks ago they have me tubertaline to relax my uterus. It worked a few days but I was back to contracting. I've been on progesterone since 16 weeks and will stop at 36. As long as I'm not disturbing the stitch with the contractions I should be good. I know almost the whole labor and delivery staff by now lol :)
I'm glad you were able to get them to stop! Woohoo on the negative ffn results! I like the two week appts tho because I get to see my baby alot :)


----------



## Torres

Wow! How scary!!! You've been through so much already! Will you be getting a FFN every two weeks now? Wishing you the best and hoping that baby stays baking at least for a couple more months!


----------



## MizzPodd

I think once I hit 32 weeks they won't test me because they really just now want me to get to the 30s and once I reach 34, they said its icing on the cake! :)
I know they will do cervix checks and growth scans every two weeks and then at 30 or 32 weeks start the nst every week or twice a week because of the gestational diabetes.


----------



## sethsmummy

Guys I hope you are both well this week and that there are no worries through the week. I go into hospital at 3pm today and should have my section first thing in the morning :D Hoping to be home Thursday so will update you how it went.

Lots of love and health over the next week ladies :hugs: :kiss: xxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

good luck sethsmummy hope it all goes smoothly. Looking forward to seeing some pics of baby Ethan once your home and settled xx

feeling like poop :( headaches since tue and shattered, my hands were a bit puffy but lots of fist clenching and runbing they've gone down a bit. My feet feel funny and tingly expecting them to swell any day now, have the midwife tomo hoping its nothing but remember it well with both boys have a feeling I'm on the slow downward trail to hospital x


----------



## broodyc

OMG!! Sethsmummy good luck ..... Cannot wait to hear a wee update and see a wee pic of your handsome little chappie xx


----------



## Torres

Good luck sethsmummy! Excited to hear all about it and see pics.

Bumps - I have also been having headaches for a couple of weeks now, occasional puffiness in hands/fingers and i have that tingling in my feet almost everyday. And I'm happy to say, so far I am pre-e and HELLP free. so I'm praying it's nothing for you as well.
My dr has told me that these are normal pregnancy happenings (as long as they are not severe and bp, urine and blood are down and clean). The thing is, we have been traumatized in our previous pregnancies and do when we start to develop a new symptom, that may or may be related to what we went through, our minds automatically expect the worst. 
Is there somewhere were you can have your bp checked? Also, can you ask your midwife for some urine test strips? My OB gave me some, so I can check my urine whenever I start to feel "off". 
I really hope that it's nothing, and if you're really nervous I would call your midwife today. No use in spending a whole day in a panic when there is no reason, and just as true - of it is the beginning of anything the sooner you find out, the better. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## MizzPodd

Sethsmummy you are in my thoughts! Omg the time is here!! I wish you happy trailings and can't wait to hear an update!!!!! Woohooooo!


----------



## bumpsmum

thanks torres we don't half focus on the negative, having had 2 pregnancies now with severe pre-eclampsia I feel as if I'm just 'waiting' to take ill this is the first pregnancy tho taking aspirin who knows if might delay things.

I have the midwife today and consultant in 2 weeks hopefully things stay stable and the protein from thur was a one off flook x


----------



## MizzPodd

Bumpsmum I am keeping everything crossed you have good results at your appointment. You need just a little break, you deserve it sweetie :hugs: let us know what happens.


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies! Can I join the chat as I feel like you understand me?
I had pe with my girl and this is nr 2.
Everything was going well, but then I had my 28 week check with the consultant and I had ++ protein in my urine, but my bp was fine.
Now a week later it seems to slowly be going up? I've got my own home bp monitor so I can keep an eye on things and my bp has been around 116/74 all pregnancy. Yesterday evening I had 130/79 and this lunch time I had 133/80. I know it's not crazy high and stuff but the fact it seems to be going up really worries me?
Dd anyone else have it like that?
Thanks! X


----------



## MizzPodd

What were you doing when they were taken? Sometimes specific foods can do that especially the kind that has a lot of salt.... Like ham for example. For me if I'm walking and sit down and immediately take my pressure it goes up. But if I'm relaxed its fine. Plus if you r feeling anxious or nervous that can affect it. I'm satin this from personal experience. This was happening over the last few weeks but whenever I'm not anxious or anything it is normal. Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## pebbie1

I've been lying on the sofa all afternoon and just had a sandwich for lunch. Nothing special. It had gone up to 140/84. When I checked it first thing this morning it was 130/80.


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh wow. :( Sweetie I'm not sure then. Maybe you call about it and get checked out. Hope it's not getting worse. Update us please :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

@bumpsmom hope thing settle down and pre e stays at away
@pebbie are you on any meds


----------



## bumpsmum

all went well at the midwife (yeah) feeling more optimistic now there was a trace of sugar she said my 'sweet tooth' may be behind all these headaches when I thought about it not so much chocolate etc but I function on diet coke and diet irn bru looks like water for me see if it helps x


----------



## pebbie1

Agiboma said:


> @bumpsmom hope thing settle down and pre e stays at away
> @pebbie are you on any meds

Only got my 75mg of aspirin. Bp was 130/76 this morning


----------



## sumday3

I had PIH in my last pregnancy but that was nearly 7 years ago! I don't even remember when symptoms started! I remember taking metropolol for it, and having nst's twice weekly, and placental scans every 2 weeks.

This time I'm not sure if I should call doc or not, yesterday afternoon thought lower legs felt funny pulled pant leg up and sure enough looked like elephant legs/ankles/feet had replaced mine!

This morning I wake up after sleeping on left side nearly all night, and eye lids are puffy, fingers are swollen and ankels and legs still swollen but not near as bad. Bp yesterday was 118/70, today 140/65, and recheck a couple hours later was 131/70. They have been running up to this point in the 118/60 the entire pregnancy. I feel like crap today to, just feel really heavy, and feel like i'm huffing and puffing!

I know I already know the answer to my own question, but what do you girls think? Call doctor- actually I did this morning and today is actually one of his scheduled days off. Wondering if it's okay to put off til tomorrow.


----------



## bumpsmum

oh Hun I'd at least call the maternity suite for advice if your OB Is off today even just for peace of mind xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Sumday I'm with bumpsmum on this... Call in if you are able to. I'm the type that won't self diagnose and go in to keep my sanity! :) hope your swelling gets better soon :D


----------



## sumday3

I called thanks girls! They're going to have me see the on call ob this afternoon. I'm sure it's just fine, I'm one of those gals that doesn't want to call because i'm sure they're actually dealing with people that really need their help. But I felt to icky to wait it out-another week of feeling like this seems like it will be an eternity.


----------



## MizzPodd

You r one who has a real issue! Pre e is serious so you r very smart for calling :)


----------



## bumpsmum

hoping its just pregnancy swelling and nothing more sinister but better safe than sorry Hun x

Wonder how sethsmummy is getting on with her new bubba x


----------



## MizzPodd

I know! I can't wait to hear from her!!! 
You seem better bumpsmum:)

Sumday how was your appt?


----------



## bumpsmum

I FEEL better thanks lol trying to feel more positive about things it's not cast in stone after all that he will need to come very early third time lucky I guess, maybe this is my chance to have a full pregnancy ( well 37/38 weeks) however long they'll leave me.

I'm putting all my mental energy into the house move but trying to take it easy physically just in case xx


----------



## sumday3

MizzPodd said:


> I know! I can't wait to hear from her!!!
> You seem better bumpsmum:)
> 
> Sumday how was your appt?

I was going to update when I got home, and just crashed! Well 6lbs of fluid since 2/18- and I've been exercising 4-5x's weekly so feel confident in knowing that's what it is- urine okay thank goodness! have to go back in next week for random blood pressure check, their just going to monitor. Seems it's likely just good ole pregnancy swelling! Gosh I just wish it would've come on a little more gradually than all at once! 

Thank you ladies for your concern and advice!


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies :D

Thats me home :D 

https://i47.tinypic.com/352j7nb.jpg Ethan Leslie Rooney-Bell was born 5/3/13 at 9:48am weighing 7lb 8oz. he is absolutely gorgeous and such a happy, content little baby. he is so tiny but chubby lol. 

Hope you are all keeping well xxx


----------



## broodyc

Aww, what a gorgeous baba he is!! How are you feeling Mrs? U must have done well to be home after only 2 days :happydance: xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Bumpsmum that's fantastic! I know it's hard to stay optimistic all the time but soon you will see how worth it it all was. For me it helps me think of the little miracle growing inside an makes me excited thinking about how cute they will look and when I can hold them :)

Sumday that's great your fluids are good :D I'm very happy to hear the swelling is just one of the lovely normal preggo symptoms we get lol keep resting as much as you can tho :)

Sethsmummy OMG!!!! He is beautiful! His hair is cute too :) awwww how r you doing mama?? I'm so excited that you are at home and all is well with you and baby!!! Thanks for sharing your wonderful news :):):) :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks broody, thanks MizzPodd :D

I am great :D I was up and about unaided by 7am yesterday and have needed no help from the midwives since then so i was allowed out at 10am this morning. My wound is healing fab, i have a beaded stitch in that will get taken out on Tuesday. Looking forward to my first bath although a little nervous about it as i dont know what its going to be like trying to get back out. xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

aww congrats hunny Ethan is too cute and soooo dreamy glad everything went smoothly and the pre-e didn't get you x


----------



## MizzPodd

Sethsmummy Awww how great is that? I hope your stitch heals well. :) 
Lol will hubby be able to help you get out of the tub? We can't have you stranded there!


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe well i ALMOST got stuck.. but figured it out in the end and managed to get out ok xxx


----------



## Agiboma

@sthsmom Ethan is so cute, lovely baby


----------



## bumpsmum

very very OT however....... I am sooo sore Er 'down below' I feel as if I've been kicked in the groin lol forgot about that 'joy' of pregnancy x


----------



## MizzPodd

Sethsmummy I'm glad you didn't get stuck lol 
Now your profile name will say sethnethansmum :) 

Bumpsmum yes and it is allllllll worth it in the end right?! :)


----------



## Agiboma

bp going up not sure if i should go to triage hands and feet swollen boooo 156/84, what do you guys think?


----------



## Torres

Agi - can you check your bp again? Maybe it was a one off thing? 
How is your swelling? Is it pitting at all? If so, you need to be seen. 
If I were you, I would go in just in case. Could be nothing, could be the onset of pre-e. Only way to know is to get checked out. 
Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo mizzpodd how do i change my name? if i can? Would be awsome if it could say seth&ethansmum. 

it is soooooo worth it in the end no matter what we have to go through to get there!

Agiboma - go get seen to hun! Let us know how you get on huni :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Agiboma I would go since pre e usually rears its ugly head around this time! Please update us!! I hope you're okay :hugs:

Sethsmummy you go to user cp and then you can look to the left and it'll say profile, and stuff like that. Click on it and then you can edit it:)


----------



## Agiboma

@torres i had pre e with my son i got it @ 19 weeks last time around, anyways the swelling is increased its not pitting yet but its definetly more than what it was before. I went and had a sleep and now its down to 154/82 well @ best im gonna call the oncall ob physician and see what he says. Funny enough last time my bp was always around these numbers and the proteins in my urine where very high, so i dont even know what to think sometimes. But i will still get checked out.


----------



## bumpsmum

let us know how u get on.

was our Matthew 4th bday party today boy am I beat cuddled up in bed with him now think ill be sleeping first haha can see me suffering tomo doesn't feel like your overdoing it at the time but boy does it sneak up on you. Still very tender in my pelvic area :( x


----------



## Agiboma

will be going to see my ob for check on monday as for today its still borderline, doing the 24 hour test to measure proteins


----------



## bumpsmum

hoping it doesn't go any higher for you xx


----------



## Agiboma

Again today its still borderline, just want to make it to thursday then she can come if she pleases lol, I got my scan blood test and everything else tommorrow.


----------



## MizzPodd

Agiboma aw I am keeping everything crossed you get to Thursday at least! So exciting but I know scary with the possible pre e worsening. Hopefully if it is it can be managed until Thursday :) but of course I hope all is well! Can't wait to hear an update from you:hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Agiboma I have my fingers crossed for you hun. I hope you at least make it to Thursday!

MizzPodd.... how are you doing hun? How are things going with your little girls birth cert etc? xxx

a little something to keep you ladies spirits up .... 

https://i45.tinypic.com/24o51xe.jpg


----------



## Torres

Agi - let us know how your appt goes!


----------



## MizzPodd

SethandEthansmum ;) I'm doing pretty swell I think. Just becoming concerned about the increasing contractions over the last few days... Things are moving along with her stuff. They have us her urn back with her name... And spelled it wrong!!! :( so hubby has to go back and ask them to change it again! When will we get some closure? Even when we think we got something done for her, they spell her name incorrectly! I wish it could all be fixed the right way. Her certificate is in the works after dealing with an incompetent woman who took for ever to fax off the new info :( I'm trying to keep telling myself "good things come to those who wait" but it's issue after damn issue!! It'll be worth all of this hassle in the end tho. I really want it done before my little one is born. I just can't imagine fully celebrating the arrival of my new baby with giving my angel a proper goodbye :(

On a good note, your son is absolutely adorable!!! Awwww I bet you just love cuddling him. He's sooooo cute :D how is Seth adjusting to his baby brother??


----------



## sethsmummy

awww huni :hugs: its hard but its true what you say. It will all be worth it in the end. Im sorry its taking such a long time to sort out. ooo i hope the contractions die down huni.. but think tomorrow you are 30 weeks!! OMG you'v made it so far!! 

Thank you :D I cant get enough of cuddling him and neither can dh. Seth loves him to bits although i think he feels a little left out at times because ethan needs so much attention. Although this morning when Seth woke i was feeding ethan and he ran straight into our bedroom to find him lol :cloud9: xxx


----------



## sumday3

awwww that's the best part- and priceless!


----------



## nov_mum

Congrats Seth and Ethans Mummy!!! Well done : )


----------



## Agiboma

well im doing the 24 hour collection but my bp has gone back down im now averaging 140/78 and the protein was only trace today so lets see how the 24 hour adds up, overall im ok and looking forward to my section in 2 weeks


----------



## bumpsmum

Fab news agi your BP is settling your so close now, we'll done

I'm back at midwife this afternoon feeling pretty ok for a change so hopefully urine is clear this week consultant next week then the growth scans start in 3 weeks its flown in xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Pregnancy sucks, can never catch a break I now have ++glucose and have to do the glucose tolerance test on thur! I mentioned being tender in the pubic area and may need physio advice as I get bigger 2 c sections and last preg only a year ago she think my tummy muscles may be too weak to carry a 'big' ie 'average sized' baby so if I go longer than the 33 weeks (or bigger) I might be quite uncomfy and need a support belt.

I'm just not destined to ever have a smooth pregnancy am I :( xx


----------



## Agiboma

@bumpsmom :hugs: i also failed my gtt since 29 weeks i think and ive been controlling it with diet and so far so good, sometimes my levels are actually low go figure. Hang in there it will all be ok in time.


----------



## sethsmummy

awww no ladies. sounds like you guys are starting to have a rough time :hugs::hugs::hugs: Just remember that no matter what you have to go through its all worth it in the end. 

I shall try make you all giggle to cheer you up. My 3 year old was standing with me in the magazine isle in Co-op the other day... I was trying to talk to him but he wasn't answering me and i thought what on earth are you doing. So i look beside me and find him staring at the magazines. Well i thought it was a childrens one he had spotted.... how wrong was I. He was staring at the TOP SHELF lol. So que me "Seth stop staring at the boobies" , and he just kept looking lol, dh actually had to get hold of his hand before he would walk away... hows that for learning young!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol wow that is hilarious!!!! Lol wow! Thank you for that!

Bumpsmum I'm doing mine the same as Agiboma with diet control and I'm also doing good with it:) don't panic dear! My initial one hour was so high I didn't even have to do the three hour and I'm still managing it without insulin so don't worry sweetie :hugs: anything for our babies :)

Agiboma yeah my levels are between 70 and 80s and sometimes 60s!! So as you stated go figure lol I'm excited at how well they are and if it stays this way i will be good to go!!!

AFM- yay! Hubby dropped off her urn and try are going to correct it!!!! I'm soooo happy because it will be done before I deliver 
My apt went great!!! I have my apts all booked... 32 weeks for check and nst, 34 weeks for baby growth scan and they will check my stitch to prepare for removal!! I also get off of bedrest at 34 weeks!!! And then 36 weeks they remove the stitch and I will probably deliver soon after 
They redid my pre e labs and if it shows normal then they are ruling out me even havin it. Altogether which means I won't be in the magnesium for delivery which would mean I have to stay in bed the whole time and can't move or walk. Sooooo I'm hoping test are normal and if they r I will be induced May 14 but I honestly think I will go before then because my baby's head is right there with the water sac on my stitch so once the stitch goes I think baby will continue to come down lol if I do have abnormal results, then I will be induced April 30 at 37 weeks.
Ladies I am soooo excited because I am still pregnant and I have all my apts already set and I'm going to be seeing my three docs that have been following me the whole time omg I can't believe I made it this far and try said once I get to 34 weeks if I go into labor they won't stop me but I won't have to transfer because they have nicu from 34 weeks and up!!! Oh I'm so estatic ladies! Please keep me and my baby in your thoughts to get to 34 weeks at least!!! Please!!!!!!!! as you can tell I'm very excited LOL


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies. I had a membrane sweep today, in which my OB went extra rough to really try and get things going. Not going to lie - it hurt like crazy! I was already 2cm dilated and 80% effaced, so I'm hoping it works.


----------



## MizzPodd

Woohoo!!!!! Go baby go! Lol


----------



## bumpsmum

Fantastic news ladies any day now Torres :happydance:

Mizz pod glad your all prepared here's hoping for a minimum of 34 weeks!

Not got a clue what to nibble on I'm a night time snacker had bran flakes and low GI toast with half a banana for dinner for tomo GTT, nibbling on sunflower and pumpkin seeds in bed the now clueless on what they class as 'high sugar' I'm already missing my morning cuppa for tomo how am I gonna survive til lunch :dohh:

Seems a lot of Pre-e ladies also have GD although midwife says they're unrelated are we just that unlucky?? X


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol bumpsmum I have no clue! Lol pre e and GD seem to really come together for us!

For late night snacking or with any meal always eat a protein with your carbs. It helps stabilize your sugar levels. If its the three hr rember to fast at midnight! :) I hope everything goes well tho let us know!


----------



## Torres

8 hours post sweep and nothing. Don't think it's going to do anything. :(
Anyone here have any experiences with a sweep?


----------



## MizzPodd

Yes Torres! Mine were swept a few days before my planned induction and my water broke on my induction date lol so it worked for me :) the doc did it early because he said it could take a few days and he was right because it broke and I didn't have to get induced!


----------



## Agiboma

@Torres hopefully something will happen soon.


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies. Back again with a question. I was in hospital last week due to high bp. I had to stay a few days and they gave me 2 steroid injections. In now on 3x 200mg Labetalol and have to go in twice a week to have bp checked. This is all new to me and I'm wondering if it is likely ill still go to full term??
Thanks!! X


----------



## MizzPodd

Pebbie our daughters are around the same age, our due date is the same, and we r both team yellow! I just noticed. Lol
Okay sorry back to your question.... As long as you bp stays in a safe range you can make it full term. I think they have you the shots as a precaution just incase the meds don't stabilize your bp. They want your baby to be as ready as possible if you deliver within two weeks. It must be scary sweetie and I pray you make it at least 34 weeks :hugs: remember to try and stay calm to help keep that bp down. Easier said than done I know ;)


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahaha that's so funny!! Hope all is going well with your pregnancy :)
I am pretty worried and I would love to get to at least 34 weeks so that's my goal! I have been having a headache every day for the last week but I checked my bp and it was fine. I'll see what they say tomorrow when I have my checks again. When I had pe with my daughter it only started at 38 weeks and I was induced straight away so this is all new to me. Thanks for the reply :hugs:


----------



## MizzPodd

You know what gets me is that when I take my bp at home they are always normal but when I go into the office, they r a little elevated! And I try to tell the nurse that its because I have to walk so much and then they take my bp as soon as I sit down lol I've been in strict bedrest since 20 weeks so its not as if my body is used to walking long distances without my levels going up a bit. Uh!


----------



## bumpsmum

my BP is the very last thing to rise in both pregnancies, at least if it was one of the first clues I'd get the labetalol and hopefully go longer. GTT went well apart for using the SAME vein all 3 bloods grr unless they're bad will get results on tue at my consultant appt.

Torres hope that baby is starting to make its grand entrance xx


----------



## dizzy65

I developed Pre-e at 35 weeks, but showed signs at 26 weeks 
I was induced at 40+1 and had him at 40+2
Never had HELLP 
So far second pregnancy at 30 weeks and nothing for pre-e fingers crossed it stays away


----------



## MizzPodd

Torres how r you?? Baby here yet? :)

Bumpsmum I hope your results are normal! One less thing to not worry about:)

Dizzy fingers and toes crossed pre e stays away!!! We r all so close to seeing our precious babies :) I can't wait!


----------



## Torres

Still nothing :(


----------



## bumpsmum

I here by serve eviction papers on baby Torres! get outta there baby :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo things are getting exciting lol I Cant wait to see baby announcements from you guys.. although not before they are supposed to! 

How are you all doing? xxx


----------



## Agiboma

how is everyone coming along, AFM im just waiting for LO to arrive in the next 1.5 weeks YEAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## bumpsmum

all good here nothing to report, no results from GTT yet just home from a nice walk with kids and hubby my oldest Matthew (4) decided instead of taking his balance bike down the ramp went via the stairs and ended in tears as you'd imagine. Big grazed chin luckily nothing more serious. Was crying only coz his dad gave him into trouble, neither up nor down about the mess of his wee face! x


----------



## Agiboma

ahhh poor little guy, well im about to take Michael out to do some shopping, wish me luck he has so much energy.


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo bumpsmum that sounds sore! Its horrible when they hit their face! Seth fell off the bed at the hospital and bumped the front of his head... looked really bad and its only just healing now and ethans almost 2 weeks old lol x


----------



## bumpsmum

all quiet here hoping that means things are good and baby Torres is here?

Consultant later hopefully passed the GTT as had no word back, gonna request physio starting to struggle with muscle pain in the pubic area as I get bigger think I'm close to the size I was when Daniel was born (30 weeks) don't know if its coz I've had 2 sections and one was only 15 months ago that my muscles are 2 week but I'm struggling x


----------



## sethsmummy

sorry to hear your in pain bumpsmum. I think it will prob be down to how many sections you'v had. I know i read the more you have the more pain you get in subsequent pregnancies x

MizzPodd.. how are you doing hun?

Torres .. have you had your little one hun? xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

failed the GTT :cry: but only just so diet control should be enough waiting to hear when I've to attend diabetes clinic thought I had passed it as results where temporarily missing but my urine was clear of sugar today so thought it would be ok strange it was clear now but I have been behaving lol x

Hope Ethan braving himself xx


----------



## Torres

Still pregnant. ](*,)


----------



## MizzPodd

Torres Me and hubby dtd after they were swept. Maybe if you are comfortable, you could do that? Hee Hee

Bumpsmum I hope your pain eases up after your appt. sorry I don't have more words but I've never had a c section :hugs:

Sethnethansmum I am okay I think. I hit 31 weeks today!! Only one more week until I reach my next goal of 32 weeks! Doctors didn't think I would get there!! Been on bedrest since 20 weeks an only a few more weeks of it. It would have been over 3 months of bedrest but its all worth it! Have to focus on my goals so I don't lose it these last few weeks :crazy:


----------



## sethsmummy

aww no that sucks bumpsmum. but hopefully you can keep it under control with the diet hun :D Ethan is being a good boy.. he passed his hearing test today :D so it was second time lucky :)

Torres - i agree with the dtd.. worth a try if your comfy enough to give it a go. 

MizzPodd - Woot!! omg 31 weeks.. i cant believe it! Whats the next goal after 32 coz i think your going straight past that :D :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Lol thanks! 34 weeks is my next goal which the doctor said will be like icing on the cake in my case!!! Oh and once I hit 34 weeks baby is good to stay at my hospital incase I deliver because they have nicu for 34 week and up :D oh I hope and pray I get there!!! Then to 36 I get stitch removed... Everyone said I'm going go as soon as they remove it. I agree because my baby's head is right there and I feel more pressure every day! :) if he or she does come, I pray they are healthy and their lungs are matured! A plus side is that I've been measuring 2 weeks ahead so if I do go at 36 weeks maybe it'll be just like delivering 38 weeks. :)
I'm so glad your Ethan has passed hearing test!!! He's growing so fast isn't he?


----------



## Agiboma

@mizzpod congrats on 31 weeks
@bumpsmom sorry about the gtt, i also failed and im on diet controlled

AFM im off to the hospital today for another bp check and some pre csection bloodwork


----------



## bumpsmum

Wow Agiboma you've done fab only 5 days to go!! X


----------



## MizzPodd

Bumpsmum :hugs: once you get your diet down, it'll be like second nature :) I'm on diet control too, and sugars have been great... Actually lower

Agiboma omg omg omg!!! It's almost time mama! You did great and look at how far you've come!!! It will be pure bliss to be able to hold your lil one and I'm so happy for you sweetie. I pray your baby comes out screaming and ready to face the world! :)


----------



## sumday3

okay girls! i'm back! not feeling well today, bp was 126/100, recheck was 146/94, and bout 2 hours later it's at 120/80. Called doctor and left a message with the nurse that bp was acting up today and had raging headache. Still haven't heard back. Have managed to eat some cereal and a banana, but not feeling great at all- in fact i just want to crawl into bed for the day :oops: 

i'm not so worried that i think i need to go to l&d, but i just had pih last time, med controlled- and i'm not sure how concerned i should be this time. at what point do i need to worry, or not because it did come down. can any of you share experiences, is it something i should just keep an eye on for now? 

thanks :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

wow hun i would say call L&D since its sitting that high even just for some advice. ITs good that it has come back down but the fact it went that high in the first place i would just get checked out to be on the safe side xxxx :hugs: :hugs: 

Agiboma OMg your nearly there hun! Cant believe it :wohoo:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Agiboma

yep almost rheir thank g-d, had bp and bloodwork done 2X this week and just got a call to come back in on monday to do more bloodwork and bp check as some of my labs are high. but tuesday is the day i meet my LO


----------



## MizzPodd

Sooo close now :D they r teasing you making you come in Monday lol I know you can't wait mama!


----------



## Agiboma

:haha: you are reading my mind mizzpod


----------



## sethsmummy

o :wohoo: i cant believe its nearly your time agiboma! 3 days and you will have your little one in your arms!!

Mizz how are you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm okay. Been getting more contractions and stomach bug feelings (like when I was delivering dd1 soon. But I will be 32 weeks in two days so yaaaay! Then just need to get to 34 at least &#8226;fingers crossed!&#8226; 
My platelets r real low and I might get transferred to high risk hospital :( I'm so close and don't want to go. I'm asking doc in Monday if they can order platelets and have them there ready just incase so I can stay there!! I'm so scared about what's going to happen with that now. They were 30,000 and below when I had dd1 but it was vaginally and I didn't need platelets or anything! I pray the same happens this time!!!!


----------



## Agiboma

fingers crossed for you mizzpod, they dont go down any further


----------



## bumpsmum

mizz pod my first lo was born at 33+4 and other than growing and maintaining his temp did really well although have everything crossed for you your platlet noz improve I know you really don't want sent to high risk hosp xx


----------



## sethsmummy

aww no hun i have everything crossed for you! Is there anything they can do to help your platelets come back up again? xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Bumpsmum thanks :hugs: I'm so happy you had a successful preemie story. That makes me feel better and plus I've been measuring two weeks ahead so if did have to deliver I think this baby is at a good nice weight :)

As of now I'm not sure. I have appt tomorrow and they will tell what the plan of care is going to be. Some women take prednisone or get steroids pumped into them through IV... I just want them to stay at 79 at least until I get stitch removed so I can stay there. I'm going to beg them to pre order the platelets for me too. I will update tomorrow after appt!


----------



## Agiboma

gl mizzpod


----------



## MizzPodd

I'm trying not to over think but when I get my contractions now it feels like I can't close my area. Don't mean to be confusing or sharing tmi but usually I can kind of hold it back in lol kinda like when doing kegels but now it makes something down there push outward. I know I'll be 32 weeks in literally one day but I don't want to deliver anytime soon :( 
Does anyone know the feeling I'm referring to? (I got it around labor with dd1 but I was 38-39 weeks at the time)


----------



## bumpsmum

never experienced contractions Hun but I can imagine the feeling, here's hoping you can cope that extra 2 weeks and 1 day. My lo Daniel was 30+4 and coped really well he needed to be ventilated on day 2 but other than developing his lungs did amazing (better than his brother who cooked an extra 3 weeks) :hugs:

I'm struggling to get this GD under control but its still very early days for me but my fasting no too high think they'll introduce meds or something next week if I can't control it xx


----------



## bumpsmum

triage for me this morn feel totally rotten, bit drowsy and blurry and pain under my right ribs hoping its just coz my sugars are quite high but best get checked over xx


----------



## sumday3

oh mizzpod and bump good luck! you guys seem to be having a heck of a time! good thoughts coming to both of you and your lo's!


----------



## sumday3

AGI good luck today and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR LO!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

Agiboma good luck today hun :D I cant wait to see your update!!

oh no bumpsmum let us know how you get on hun! I have everything crossed for you.

Mizz how are you feeling today hun? xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

well all the usual pre-e checks done only one concerning was a trace of protein still awaiting blood works if they show anything I will be called. Had a quick growth scan as midwife measured baby by tape a week behind. Anyhoo baby fine and measuring where he should be and is just under 3lb so great for gestation.

I need the diabetic team to monitor my vision very closely as the blurriness etc is due to slight swelling of the blood vessels behind my eyes. How I'm feeling being put down to the diabetes and to start on insulin tomo night :(

the registrar who was a very cheeky c*w made it look like i was at it! several mentions of 'anxious' in my notes.....who wouldn't be!!!!! x


----------



## bumpsmum

what an eventful few days I'm having. Triage yesterday and been stuck at diabetic clinic all day today! on the plus side they're giving me another week to try get the diet down before I start insulin. I've been here (unfed) for so long I have 0.8 ketones so sent away to eat and to go back an hour later to retest! in this hour I FINALLY got my physio appointment for pelvic pain and I have SPD so sent away with crutches!! how am I gonna manage crutches and a toddler/plan

I've also to come back in the morning to see the optometrist about my right eye all I need now is for them to say I can't drive!

sat here fed up waiting on the diabetic
clinic to 'slot me in' to retest for ketones. Could do with a big cake and a glass of wine about now haha x


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies!!! Sorry I've been MIA! I've been up all night so sleep during the day when I'm not checking my blood sugar or at appointments lol my appointment went great!! Doc said I don't have to get transferee because of my platelets right now and twy would order some if I needed them. Also at my 34 week in two weeks they r checking my cervix and seeing how its looking and if it is obviously more thinned out and soft, they will remove the stitch earlier instead of at 36 weeks so this will be a huge appointment! I get a growth scan that day too 
I am so happy and can't believe how far we have all come! I may have baby with four weeks!! But I know it won't be over 6 weeks because I can feel this baby going lower and lower. Once that stitch goes I think within a week or maybe two I will have my baby plus these contractions are becoming more painful. I also am gettin them NSTs every week starting tomorrow 

Me and hubby are so happy to know this is becoming real!! I mean two more weeks and I'm in the safe zone of not having to transfer if baby comes and this makes it even more real!!! Omg!!

Bumpsmum :hugs: wow sorry you are running around with all of these issues!

Agiboma I hope you and lil mama are okay!!!!


----------



## sumday3

Awwww Mizzpodd that is fantastic news!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Oh forgot to mention my bp has been good!


----------



## MizzPodd

Had my NST today and it went great! My bp was good too. Scan showed my fluids are good and baby is head down (which I knew since 20 weeks lol) 
His or her back is on the left side of my belly which explains all of the hits I get in the middle of my belly high medium and low lol

Come on 33 weeks! Can't wait to be there!

As far as labor and delivery I'm nervous about having flashbacks from pushing with my second daughter. Logically I know pushing this baby out doesnt mean they will die but mentally I'm afraid my mind will think that. That's what happened less than a year ago and I still haven't gotten over it. That's my biggest fear... Trying to remember this pregnancy is different and that my baby will be okay to survive outside my stomach. scary still


----------



## sethsmummy

awww MizzPodd what bloody fantastic news! I am so happy for you its unreal :happydance: 

sorry that your feeling scared hun, its only natural! :hugs: I cant wait for you to have your rainbow baby :D 

how are things going with your little girls birth cert hun? are things moving any further along? :kiss: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you :hugs: :) the incompetent lady said it would take about 4 weeks before we heard back but at least she finally sent off the info. We have her urn corrected so im super happy about that. If this baby comes before we hear back I'm more at peace because she is in her peaceful little sanctuary now. I don't know what I'm having so if its a boy it will be exciting but overwhelming because of all her stuff under a boys name. 
This baby will be named after my hubby and that's what's on her stuff right now so it will be super overwhelming.


----------



## bumpsmum

how is everyone getting on, I'm pretty good for a change have most of the GD under control except fasting numbers so think they will need to address that but other wise keeping well and making a start on getting the baby bits together. This weeks task.......... a decent double pram. Anyone have any suggestions I like the baby jogger ones but a bit pricey for me as hoping to downsize to a single and boogie board in 6-9 months once Daniel on his feet more xx


----------



## MizzPodd

So interesting night and morning for me. Had big nose bleed at 215am followed by Contractions since 3 am... They r still coming as im writing. Ten minutes apart mostly but some five to seven.
Checked everything at hospital when I finally went in at 0730. I tried to wait but this was hours of nonstop.:( Everything came back normal but because of the positive ffn, they have me first steroid shot. I go back tomorrow for second shot after my nst! Plus I have to get my progesterone shot so my butt cheeks will be sore lol

Basically I contract like crazy and they r turning into more intense ones good news is that I have the steroids for baby so if I deliver soon baby will do waaaaay better with breathing :D right now it's just a waiting game. I am on do nothing rest still and will go back in if they increase with pain or if I start getting more discharge. She saw a little but it could be the normal stuff so as long as it doesn't increase I should be good.

Oh goodness I just don't know what to think anymore lol my body is just unpredictable lol

I have all of baby's clothes washed, blankets, and bassinet ready. Hubby has to install carseat next week and move bassinet into our room. 

I am hoping to make it to 36, my stitch removal date but we shall see. Gotta get to 34 first. Man these contractions are intense!! Just had one. They are now wrapping around to my back adding back contractions now. My gut tells me baby is coming within 3 weeks from now. If not before stitch is removed, then that very week! Sorry ladies I will respond to everyone later, contractions starting to hurt bad. Can't write anymore.
I will talk to everyone soon as I can though :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

MizzPodd said:


> So interesting night and morning for me. Had big nose bleed at 215am followed by Contractions since 3 am... They r still coming as im writing. Ten minutes apart mostly but some five to seven.
> Checked everything at hospital when I finally went in at 0730. I tried to wait but this was hours of nonstop.:( Everything came back normal but because of the positive ffn, they have me first steroid shot. I go back tomorrow for second shot after my nst! Plus I have to get my progesterone shot so my butt cheeks will be sore lol
> 
> Basically I contract like crazy and they r turning into more intense ones good news is that I have the steroids for baby so if I deliver soon baby will do waaaaay better with breathing :D right now it's just a waiting game. I am on do nothing rest still and will go back in if they increase with pain or if I start getting more discharge. She saw a little but it could be the normal stuff so as long as it doesn't increase I should be good.
> 
> Oh goodness I just don't know what to think anymore lol my body is just unpredictable lol
> 
> I have all of baby's clothes washed, blankets, and bassinet ready. Hubby has to install carseat next week and move bassinet into our room.
> 
> I am hoping to make it to 36, my stitch removal date but we shall see. Gotta get to 34 first. Man these contractions are intense!! Just had one. They are now wrapping around to my back adding back contractions now. My gut tells me baby is coming within 3 weeks from now. If not before stitch is removed, then that very week! Sorry ladies I will respond to everyone later, contractions starting to hurt bad. Can't write anymore.
> I will talk to everyone soon as I can though :hugs:

awww huni sorry to hear your contracting bad! BUT you are AMAZING for making it to 33 weeks. :hugs: I hope things settle down though at least for another week or two xxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

Hope you can hang in there another few weeks xx


----------



## Agiboma

although i had my LO a wek ago i was discharged on frifday and readmitted on monday for high bp 202/130 i v lobatalol was not working so had to be put on some other meds really scary im home now recovering, never though it would come after i delivered smh. hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## sethsmummy

Agiboma said:


> although i had my LO a wek ago i was discharged on frifday and readmitted on monday for high bp 202/130 i v lobatalol was not working so had to be put on some other meds really scary im home now recovering, never though it would come after i delivered smh. hope all you ladies are doing well.

oh no hun i hope your feeling better now? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Agiboma

im home resting now its still high but not that bad.


----------



## sumday3

Agiboma- sorry you had such a nasty awful complication! congrats on your LO!!!
I recently read a story somewhere about that happening to someone, like 4 days after they had the baby, they seized and stroked, turns out they developed eclampsia following the delivery, spend 7 months doing therapy to regain strenth and relearn activities of daily living.

TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!!! If that BP starts creeping up you make sure they do something, sounds like they are taking care of you but still!


----------



## bumpsmum

29 weeks today and symptom free. There is however the GD, SPD, Siatica and now piles! oh the joys xx


----------



## sumday3

Well went to doc on Friday for routine ob measuring 3 weeks ahead- did u.s. in office he did it, said he could account 1 week for placenta placement(top of bump) but meausred fluid which was right in the middle and thinks the other 2 weeks is just baby. I also started on methyldopa (aldamet) which he thought would be safe for me as I took in previous pregnancy 6+ years ago for PIH, but they were wrong-at least i think- had severe chest pain excruciatingly painful enough for me to ask oh to call 911 and took ambulance to er. Spent all night there, and all they said was rare reaction to medication, after doing a cxr, some labs, checking pee, and ekg. He never did order an echo- and i'm still having some lingering chest pain, and tenderness to the middle of my chest :(

So on sunday they started labetalol- which made bp great this morning- however this afternoon it's already starting to climb. 

And regular dr won't see in clinic because i'm still c/o of chest pain- so nurse says i have to go through er-who is going to tell me to follow up with my dr. 

Sometimes I hate medicine- and i'm a nurse! I did decide after the way that nurse talked to me this morning- that I would always be mindful of what i say to my patients that call in- what a rude bitty!!!

hope everyone had a better weekend than I had!!!


----------



## mummyof3babas

getting monitored for pre e, due to swelling in my hands, fingers, and feet, mild headaches, and protein in urine but how can it be pre e when my bp is normal?


----------



## bumpsmum

mummyof3babies 

in both my pregnancies my BP was perfect until the day before both boys were born, it started with swelling, urate levels increased (kidney function blood tests) protein, then headaches but in both cases BP was fine for 3 weeks before it spiked and took 6 weeks on labetalol to settle again.

Each case is very difference it is common to have some of these symptoms in pregnancy and get to term fine. You will be carefully monitored and will try medication first if your BP does rise before thinking of delivering. Good luck

ps. So far I don't have any symptoms of pre-e this far which for me is fantastic if that is of any comfort xx


----------



## mummyof3babas

thankyou sooo much for the advise hun:) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

sumday sorry your having a bad time hun :hugs: oh no hun was the nurse nasty when she spoke to you?

mummyof3 - sorry to hear about all your swelling hun. will keep my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

bumpsmum - woot on no pre-e hun! :happydance: 

hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Agiboma

@sumday hope you feel better soon for me i am also a RN and i had the opposite response when bp was 202/130 had 200ml iv push of lobetalol did nothing only push of adamet made bp go down, now im on 1200mg lobetalo and 90mg adamet daily.


----------



## sumday3

How ironic! I still can't believe I had a reaction like I did as like I said took with #2! The paranoid know all the bad things nurse in me (small part) wonders if I didn't have a small p.e. or something of that nature, the whole situation was just a scary weird one :s oh well. Hope your pressures are coming back to some normal now! Those are scary high numbers!!!


----------



## Agiboma

These days im in the 150's/90's so its coming down somewhat cant wait to get back to 130's/60's range


----------



## bumpsmum

my goodness agiboma that's high!

30 weeks today woohoo and symptom free apart from pain on my ribs growth scan on wed and baby lying breech with legs in a funny position so thinking his wee head is wedged at my ribs ouch! x


----------



## sumday3

[email protected] small improvement or baby steps I suppose!

Bump woot woot to 30 its getting closer isn't it! Enjoy your scan Wednesday!


----------



## MizzPodd

Agiboma omg I'm soooo glad you're okay mama! Keep taking it easy and I pray you bp stabilizes more :hugs: how's your lil mama doing?

Bumpsmum yay for 30!!! I knew you would be just fine sweetie :D time is flying by right?!

AFM sorry I've been MIA! So much has happened but I'm happy to say I am past 34 weeks! Omg my doctors are astonished that I made it to this goal!!! 36 is the next one and that is when stitch is removed!!!!!!! So a week and a half until I am off bedrest and until baby is closer to coming. I'm contracting daily with painful contractions so I know once this stitch goes within a week or less baby is coming. I'm funneled all the way to the stitch, waters are sitting on the stitch and baby's head is pressing down on the water sac so yeah.... Lol 
I had steroid shots at 33 weeks because of labor scare but I'm still preggos. If I deliver between now and 36 baby will have more lung development :) the hard part is how we never know if its it or not because of my complicated issues but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel...,


----------



## bumpsmum

well done mizz Podd what a great achievement!

I'm crippled with SPD today baby must be having a wee growth spurt as only really sore now and again but agony today was changing Daniel's nappy on the floor last night and forgot to get up properly and over stretched to much was close to tears. Day in for me today walking to the loo is a struggle lol x


----------



## nearlythere38

Hello ladies, 

Im currently 36 weeks with my third. I developed pre-e quite late on with my first baby. Blood pressure crept up, and then got swelling and protein. Was hospitalised for the final week and then induced.

Second baby i escaped it.

So far with this one everythings been good, but i was in hospital yesterday for reduced foetal movement, and they found +1 protein in my urine and my BP was 136/89. The midwife at hospital didnt seem concerned and said they were sending my urine to be analysed. But as Im sure u ladies will understand, its worrying me. I know the BP is just under the 140/90 threshold, but combined with the protein Im scared its starting again! No swelling, have had headaches but been putting them down to tiredness/cold. Seeing midwife Thursday so will see how it is there.


----------



## Dinah93

+1 protein can be a contaminated sample, or a small infection, it doesn't have to mean pre-e. Even if that is the cause then it can be weeks before you ever got to +2, +3 or +4 and were really affected by it, no cause to worry yourself yet x


----------



## bumpsmum

first milestone reached today - So far I've outlasted my last pregnancy 1 day more pregnant than with Daniel and no signs of pre-e xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Congrats bumpsmum!!!

6 days til stitch removal and off bed rest!! Baby may be here next some time omg!!


----------



## lhill630

Congrats girls!! I have 11 days until I am officially further along than I was when I delivered my first :) My BP has been perfect so far. I have had some headaches and dizziness, but my doctor things it is due to my allergies as they have been horrible this year. I haven't been swelling at all either! Here's to hoping!!! :)


----------



## sumday3

Congrats to all 3 of you and you mizzpod for making it all this way!


----------



## bumpsmum

having a bit of a low weepy feeling day my SPD is really sore today for the first time I had to use the crutches and to be honest felt stupid. Can't control my sugars at all anymore despite the insulin and feel like I have cut out so much already what sort of life is this! I shouldn't complain I know its only temporary just wanna curl up in a ball til the baby comes. As terrible as it sounds I really don't enjoy pregnancy at all maybe different if things went smoothly but they never do. This is a new low for me my medication is less than halved and really could be doing with increasing it again before depression gets the better of me again but must try persevere I suppose. Rant over lol........

Hope everyone else if feeling brighter than me today xx


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum i am sending you the HUGEST hug ever :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

As much as its "only temporary" it doesnt feel that way at the time so im sure everyone will understand :hugs: 

MizzPodd: OH MY GOSH!! GO YOU! I cant believe you have made it this far!!! AMAZING!!

I hope you are all doing ok apart from the obvious. Sorry i have been MIA my laptop charger died on me and the new one only just come this morning. Ethan is doing well BUT we have hit a bad point... he got upto 9lb 8oz last tuesday.. the health visitor came out to weigh him again on Tuesday AND he lost 1oz! So he has dropped a centile in his red book. If hes not put weight on by Wednesday then its a referal upto the hospital. Back to see Seth's old specialst lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies... how are you all doing?? xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

OMG MIZZPOD!! I just realised... your 36 weeks! a) Congratulations and b) whens the stitch coming out?? xxxxx


----------



## bumpsmum

I'm doing great thanks other than the GD that is growth scan and check today went well estimated at 3lb 9 and no signs of pre-e so far another 2 weeks and that will be the MOST pregnant ill have been lol any further is a bonus x


----------



## sumday3

bump that is fantastic!!!

I'm curious about mizzpodd too!!!!!! i hope there is some huge celebration going on!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations Bumpsmum!! thats fantastic hun :happydance: 

so i nosyd into the April thread and found out MizPodd had her stitch taken out.. she put a post on their yesterday so baby is still hanging on in there... unless they decided to arrive today.

:wohoo: I'm so excited for her!


----------



## Misstrouble19

i had pre-eclampsia at 36 weeks with my little boy luckily they caught it on time and was only mild.. so scared incase i get it earlier on with the next pregnancy whenever that is


----------



## MizzPodd

Sorry!! i thought i posted in here too!!
this is from last friday: Soooooo my stitch was removed this morning after going in because of contractions since 3am. They said they wanted to take it out because I was contracting way too much and they don't want cervix ripped!! Omg very scary day tho as my platelets are chronically low and they had to so spinal tap with me being at a high risk. But everything went well and I'm 1cm and 75% effaced! Yeah this baby will be here within two weeks or less. Will explain more but I'm pooped. Been up since 3 and just now getting home. I pray I don't have the scary side effects of te spinal!! But I still have to wait til 36 weeks to get off bed rest lol that's four days away...


----------



## MizzPodd

This one is from Saturday:
AFM- still nervous about spinal tap effects. Legs have been okay, had a few feeling of that falling to sleep feeling and I'm probably having to call because the doctors really want me going in for any side effects. Worried about spinal hematoma this is the stuff that makes me want to just count my blessings and let this be our last child. Each pregnancy gets more risky and dangerous for me. At this point if I needed a c section, I would probably need transfusion because of how low my platelets are. But I'm so optimistic that I will push this baby out! With dd1 I was in active labor for 50 minutes 5 to 10cm that quick so all my nurses said I will probably go even quicker. I have to haul ass when I start labor if I'm at home when it happens lol
Honestly I have been contracting for so long, it feels like labor ing for months I'm exhausted from it all, but I just am sooooo happy that he or she is still cooking and doing amazing 
But yeah hubby and I discussed it and he is happy with this being our last too. I want to be around for my kids and not risk my life trying again. Hope that doesn't sound too selfish :/
Been pregnant for pretty much 18 months total with 6 weeks break in between.... My body needs a loooong break. If my angel had survived, I would not be preggo so quickly after but I guess with life anything can happen so we just have to learn to adapt and adjust.


----------



## MizzPodd

This is from Monday:
AFM contractions becoming more intense and lots of lower pressure. I also started losing my plug yesterday an have had like 7 poops in one day Lmao TMI 
I have appt tomorrow so I will ask her to check my cervix and do a trans ultrasound because in surgery the doc cut the knots on the stitch but said she couldn't get them out. I need to know what is still there and a more detailed explanation about when they will take it allll out and what not. My doc tomorrow is who put it in so I know she will look at it and see where to go. She was supposed to take it out tomorrow but of course my body contracted too much so it had to be taken out last week.
After they removed it remember I was 75 effaced 1cm and -2 station. I think it's progressed just because of how I've been feeling (happened a week before I delivered dd1) so I'm in familar territory finally!! But I lost my show all at once then my water broke a couple hours later so losing it slowly this time is soooo weird lol


----------



## MizzPodd

And this is from yesterday:
So had appointment and........ Drum roll..... Officially OFF bedrest!!!!!! Omg you don't know how good it feels! Since I was 18 weeks strict bed rest and now I'm allowed to do normal activities! Stitch is out and I'm 36 weeks had shots and doc said they r still in effect if I deliver this week! I am soooo happy!!!! Oh and I dilated another centimeter since Friday :-0 and that was on bedrest doing nothing Lol 
Yeah it's only a matter of time in my opinion until I go! 
I can have SEX!!! Lol trust me I neeeed it an dh does too lol I was 8 weeks preggos last time we were allowed to so that was last year in sept/oct! I will be having a good week 
Sorry for the long explanation but I'm just so excited after everything we've been through. I'm only worried about platelets because I forgot to ask about plan of care if I needed a c sect for some crazy reason. With me, anything goes lol ill ask at my next week appt. ( you all know I talk alot by now lol)


----------



## MizzPodd

Bumpsmum that's great!! I'm happy things are going good for you!! 

Sethsmummy hi! It's been forever! I honestly thought I posted those posts in here too :( I missed you! How's your little Ethan doing? How's it been with two kids now?


----------



## sethsmummy

MizzPodd said:


> Bumpsmum that's great!! I'm happy things are going good for you!!
> 
> Sethsmummy hi! It's been forever! I honestly thought I posted those posts in here too :( I missed you! How's your little Ethan doing? How's it been with two kids now?

oh my gosh i swear down i am so excited for you! it could literally be any day now :cloud9: 

Ethan is doing great thanks hun.. we have finally found a milk that agrees with him (Hipp Organic Combiotic) so he now poos every day... BUT he has started being sick a lot. So instead of pestering the gp im going to buy some baby rice and thicken each feed with that to see if it helps. He failed to put weight on last week so we were worried... but he put on this week.. not 9lb 15oz!! yey

its amazing having 2 now :cloud9: i love them to bits.. couldnt imagine life without them. Im a mean mummy soon though as seth has his MMR booster this friday.. and then Ethan has his 1st shots next friday and every 4 weeks after that till he is 4 months old. poor bubbs! x


----------



## Agiboma

MIZZPODD biggest congrats ever hun so happy for you


----------



## Agiboma

congrats bumpsmom!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you ladies!

Sethsmummy I know that must really suck seeing him sick. I hope the new rice and milk helps. My daughter lost a lot of weight when she was first born and had jaundice. Even tho it cleared up, she's naturally an itty bitty. But doc said its normal for her and I think she's so cute and dainty. Lol she's really tall too

Agiboma how's your princess??! And same question how's it feel having two kids around to care for? :)

AFM- had contractions 2 to 3 minutes apart last night for an hour and then they'd stop for 30 minutes and start again. These were real bad because it like they were back to back. I didn't go in because they stopped but I'm sure it did something to my cervix! Have nst appt today. Baby has been buzzed last two appts so hopefully he or she will behave today lol my baby likes to be lazy I guess, but still active!


----------



## LadyinWait

I am hoping you lovely ladies can help me. I am kind of freaking out. I will be 16 weeks on Monday so I know its early to develop pre e but I am very concerned for a few reasons. My fingers swell in the morning, my feet are swollen (I do work at a desk for 9 hours a day), my blood pressure has been elevated, I am seeing "stars" and I have headaches almost everyday. They found protein in my urine but haven't said anything else about it. I just want to know what's going on. Any advice or suggestions or something to calm my nerves would be so great. Thank you!


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo MizzPodd i so cant wait for you to have your rainbow baby :cloud9: Thats the same as my first hun.. he was like an orange lol... and now he is tiny compared to his peers at nursery. 

LadyinWait - doesn't sound too good to me hun.. sounds like you may have something developing. I would pester midwife/gp about it hun xx


----------



## LadyinWait

I called the office and the nurse told me to check my blood pressure. I did and it was 139/88. I know it's not considered high but it's getting too close for my liking. I called back to give her the results and she called back after speaking with my OB. I was told to drink more fluids, lessen my salt intake, and try to rest when I could. I will do those things but I am not happy with that. I want some tests done and I want peace of mind.


----------



## sethsmummy

just keep pushing them hun and keep an eye on your bp. if that bottom number goes over 90 phone them straight back xx


----------



## lhill630

LadyinWait, I would definitely keep a close eye on your bp. In my first pregnancy, my first symptoms were swelling of hands, face, and feet/ankles. Then, I got headaches, saw stars, and got really dizzy. That's when my bp shot up. If your bp hits 140/90 that is when they start to worry. Not sure why they haven't had you do the 24 hr urine sample/ blood tests if you have protein in your urine. Go ahead and up your protein intake, drink TONS of water, and elevate your feet as often as possible! & if you start feeling sick or just unwell in general call them.


----------



## MizzPodd

Ladyinwait the ladies are right! Bug them until they at least run some test! And keep hydrating and elevate those legs :hugs:
With my first pregnancy, around that time I had those problems but was told it was normal, along with a lot of weight gain (I was very active and in the military so the large weight gain made no sense). At 25 weeks they diagnosed with pre e and I was put on bedrest until delivery. So please go with your gut because you don't want to let that go in diagnosed for long if it is pre e or the start of it. I hope you start feeling better! :hugs:

Sethnethansmum thank you! I can't wait either. I had NST and it went good after baby was buzzed again!! Lol I got checked for possible rupture of waters too. One test was positive and one was negative. The tie breaker was negative so I was released but I feel so sick like flu symptoms and just have a feeling baby is on their way I about a week or so!


----------



## laila 44

I had severe complications from " borderline pre e" in my last pregnancy. I had severe swelling with my bp always hovering around the normal limits but yet much higher than " my" norm. Well I was induced at 38 weeks and ended up with fluid in my lungs and in icu due to silent pre eclampsia. Keep pushing the docs, they only act when it's too Late sometimes unfortunately...


----------



## lhill630

Just wanted to let ya'll know that I am officially the most pregnant I have ever been! :) I had my DS1 at 35 weeks 4 days at 6:24 p.m. Anyway, my bp has kinda been creepin up, but well within normal range.. like 120/78. At this point, I am just thrilled to have made it further with not swelling or other complications. I am hoping I make it to 39, but full term is my goal now! One milestone down! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

lhill630 said:


> Just wanted to let ya'll know that I am officially the most pregnant I have ever been! :) I had my DS1 at 35 weeks 4 days at 6:24 p.m. Anyway, my bp has kinda been creepin up, but well within normal range.. like 120/78. At this point, I am just thrilled to have made it further with not swelling or other complications. I am hoping I make it to 39, but full term is my goal now! One milestone down! :)

:happydance: congratulations hun!! xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Full term today!!!!! I made it and no sign of pre e anywhere!!!!
Scheduling my induction date tomorrow and getting the sweep next Tuesday! I'm ready to meet my beautiful rainbow baby!!!!! :)


----------



## bumpsmum

Woo hoooo all done, how you've kept ur sanity for so long on bed rest ill never know. You have done yourself very proudly xx


----------



## MizzPodd

Thank you Hun! :) you are gonna be there before you know it too :) how have you been? SPD?


----------



## sethsmummy

MizzPodd said:


> Full term today!!!!! I made it and no sign of pre e anywhere!!!!
> Scheduling my induction date tomorrow and getting the sweep next Tuesday! I'm ready to meet my beautiful rainbow baby!!!!! :)

oh my gosh :crib::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy: haha theres just not enough smilies to show how happy i am for you!! I hope you dont have to wait much longer to meet your beautiful rainbow baby! How is paper work going for your little girl hun? has it been sorted out yet? xxxx 

god im so happy for you i have a HUGE grin on my face lol xxx


----------



## sumday3

MizzPodd said:


> Full term today!!!!! I made it and no sign of pre e anywhere!!!!
> Scheduling my induction date tomorrow and getting the sweep next Tuesday! I'm ready to meet my beautiful rainbow baby!!!!! :)

CONGRATS MizzPodd!!! that is so fantastic! now here's to hoping baby comes soon!


----------



## sethsmummy

any news yet? xx


----------



## Agiboma

@ mizzpodd CONGRATS
@bumpsmom congrats still going STRONG!!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

Hi ladies sorry I've been gone!!!! Was having a baby BOY!!!! My team yellow turned team blue May 1st at 6:33pm!! He weighed 6lbs 9oz at 37 weeks and 1 day!
My normal appt turned into being admitted to have a baby!!! My doc checked me and said you're 4cm... Wait... You're actually 6cm!!! I was 2 cm the day before!!! Lol omg I was sooooooo shocked and still am. I will tell more later! But he shot out without me pushing and the nurse had to catch him! No one else was there lol but it's a Lon story and I'm just getting home from hospital!! But basically water broke at 505pm and had him 633 lol

Ill post pictures!! 20 days early an still born in May! He apgar test were 9/9 and he is a great feeder! Very healthy happy boy. Named after his dad Dejuan Kamel Clark Jr.


----------



## sethsmummy

MizzPodd said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've been gone!!!! Was having a baby BOY!!!! My team yellow turned team blue May 1st at 6:33pm!! He weighed 6lbs 9oz at 37 weeks and 1 day!
> My normal appt turned into being admitted to have a baby!!! My doc checked me and said you're 4cm... Wait... You're actually 6cm!!! I was 2 cm the day before!!! Lol omg I was sooooooo shocked and still am. I will tell more later! But he shot out without me pushing and the nurse had to catch him! No one else was there lol but it's a Lon story and I'm just getting home from hospital!! But basically water broke at 505pm and had him 633 lol
> 
> Ill post pictures!! 20 days early an still born in May! He apgar test were 9/9 and he is a great feeder! Very healthy happy boy. Named after his dad Dejuan Kamel Clark Jr.

OMG OMG OMG OMG CONGRATULATIONS!! OMG you are an amazing woman.. i am so happy for you and literally feel like crying lol! I cant wait to see some pics <3 xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

wow well done mrs bet ur so proud. Chuffed to bits it went smoothly for you. If anyone deserves a perfect rainbow baby it's you Hun xx


----------



## sumday3

MizzPodd said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've been gone!!!! Was having a baby BOY!!!! My team yellow turned team blue May 1st at 6:33pm!! He weighed 6lbs 9oz at 37 weeks and 1 day!
> My normal appt turned into being admitted to have a baby!!! My doc checked me and said you're 4cm... Wait... You're actually 6cm!!! I was 2 cm the day before!!! Lol omg I was sooooooo shocked and still am. I will tell more later! But he shot out without me pushing and the nurse had to catch him! No one else was there lol but it's a Lon story and I'm just getting home from hospital!! But basically water broke at 505pm and had him 633 lol
> 
> Ill post pictures!! 20 days early an still born in May! He apgar test were 9/9 and he is a great feeder! Very healthy happy boy. Named after his dad Dejuan Kamel Clark Jr.



YAY!!!!!!!!!! congrats to you, well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## bumpsmum

feeling like poo last few days dunno if I have a bug couldn't lift my head of the pillow on Saturday til 3pm and been rough ever since, sugar levels all over the place and just exhausted.

Have growth scan and consultant tomo and won't be surprised if I'm starting to become symptomatic. No swelling etc yet and only mild headaches nothing to make me go to triage. My BP usually last to change but will see what tomo brings xx


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum said:


> feeling like poo last few days dunno if I have a bug couldn't lift my head of the pillow on Saturday til 3pm and been rough ever since, sugar levels all over the place and just exhausted.
> 
> Have growth scan and consultant tomo and won't be surprised if I'm starting to become symptomatic. No swelling etc yet and only mild headaches nothing to make me go to triage. My BP usually last to change but will see what tomo brings xx

aww hun i hope you are ok! Im glad you see the consultant tomorrow at least that means you dont have to wait to see whether you are ok. i shall be keeping my fingers crossed for you. I know there are a lot of bugs going around, myself and dh have just gotten over a bug in the last day or two. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lhill630

bumpsmum said:


> feeling like poo last few days dunno if I have a bug couldn't lift my head of the pillow on Saturday til 3pm and been rough ever since, sugar levels all over the place and just exhausted.
> 
> Have growth scan and consultant tomo and won't be surprised if I'm starting to become symptomatic. No swelling etc yet and only mild headaches nothing to make me go to triage. My BP usually last to change but will see what tomo brings xx

I started getting dizzy/headaches around 33 weeks, and I was really worried. It was just my allergies acting up, and my doctor thought I had a bug too. I haven't had any more issues.. yet! So don't lose hope :)


----------



## bumpsmum

still rough as old boots today and slept in so all harassed too lol

BUT on the plus side I made it! This is THE most pregnant I've been Matthew came at 33+4 making me 1 while day more pregnant. Next target 35 weeks anything else is a bonus xx


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum said:


> still rough as old boots today and slept in so all harassed too lol
> 
> BUT on the plus side I made it! This is THE most pregnant I've been Matthew came at 33+4 making me 1 while day more pregnant. Next target 35 weeks anything else is a bonus xx

yey to being the most pregnant you have been hun! WOOP WOOP :happydance: :D

has any1 heard from MizzPodd.. i hope she and baby are ok x


----------



## sumday3

bumpsmum said:


> still rough as old boots today and slept in so all harassed too lol
> 
> BUT on the plus side I made it! This is THE most pregnant I've been Matthew came at 33+4 making me 1 while day more pregnant. Next target 35 weeks anything else is a bonus xx

That is fantastic!!!! You'll make it I'm sure keeping extra fingers and toes xx for you!!! I hope you get to feeling better soon and it's nothing :flower:

My bp has started creeping up- they caught it at hosp yesterday during nst so was instructed to increase labetalol - my doc is gone to canada for vacation the next 2 weeks though so didn't see him yesterday but had growth scan and baby girl was weighing 6lbs 9oz she said very least she weighs is 6 so that's very reassuring and fluid was good yesterday :happydance: I am hoping bp stays down at least another week, did start having some flu like symptoms monday that kind of went away a little, but than this morning woke up with very loose poo sorry TMI! i hope i'm not getting a bug! 

Hang in there girls your so close!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no hun there is lots of bugs going around. I hope upping your meds a little helps to keep your bp down hun youv got so far! xx


----------



## lhill630

It's hard not to freak out when you have any symptom remotely similar to pre-e, but the symptoms of pre-e mimic a lot of other things as well. Congrats on making it past the point of your previous pregnancy! It is such a good feeling! I had my first DS at 35+4, and once I hit 36 weeks I was so relieved. Now that I am full term, I am ecstatic! Good luck and like I said, don't lose hope!


----------



## bumpsmum

scan the other day went well, so well infact they booked my c section for 39 weeks on 14th June. Also estimated at a. chubby 4lb 15 already my biggest baby was 3lb 11 so this one will feel huge lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum said:


> scan the other day went well, so well infact they booked my c section for 39 weeks on 14th June. Also estimated at a. chubby 4lb 15 already my biggest baby was 3lb 11 so this one will feel huge lol xx

Woot thats fab hun. Omg its so weird going from a little baby to a normal baby. Seth was too small for tiny baby clothes and 5lb 14oz. Ethan fit straight into newborn (which seth didnt fit rill 4 months) and he feels huge but people tell me he is small lol. Xxx


----------



## MizzPodd

Soooo sorry ladies!!! Been super busy with the kids and everything!! we have no fam or friends near us so at just been us!

Well I still don't have time to put my story but I promise I will when I can!! Just wanted to stop
By real quick!

I promise I will be back!

Sethnethansmum thank you seekinge out! I wonder if I'm not allowed to do double post? I know I posted those pics here too!

Here is one of little man :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh how cute is he :cloud9: Congratulations again :D


----------



## sumday3

Oh my goodness! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Jakkiw2

Hey Seths mummy !!!! Hope you and your wee family are doing well.

Im still on meds for my BP :(

However just found out Im pregnant again !!


Whats new with you !!


----------



## bumpsmum

Oh my Jakki you are keen lol congrats. 

Still going strong here but loaded with the cold my sinuses us are all bunged and my head feels like a tea pot ready to boil over lol so hard to tell if its just a cold headache or something more. I still have feet too lol actually thinking about getting baby's bag ready never got to do that before - finally my turn to nest woo hoo!! X


----------



## sethsmummy

Jakkiw2 said:


> Hey Seths mummy !!!! Hope you and your wee family are doing well.
> 
> Im still on meds for my BP :(
> 
> However just found out Im pregnant again !!
> 
> 
> Whats new with you !!

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Thats Amazing.. were you planning hun or was it a surprise? :happydance: EEK so excited for you!!

We are all good thanks hun, Ethan last week was upto 10lb 9oz. he is doing really well, just gone into 0-3 clothes just now :D Seth is loving him to bits its amazing to watch them interact sometimes.. just makes my heart want to melt! I got my implant put in on monday so no more babies for me hopefully! 

iv stuck a piccy on from their photo shoot it was about the only nice one lol. Here is my fb guys as i dont get on here much just now 

https://www.facebook.com/tara.l.bell.7?ref=tn_tnmn I post all kinds of crap all day and far too many piccies lol so i wont be offended if you'd rather not add me lol 

bumpsmum woot your doing so well hun!! omg the daunting prospect of packing hospital bags haha glad i never have to do that again.
 



Attached Files:







966337_10151659715945329_1468051876_o.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bumpsmum

this is the first and last bag ill pack so gonna enjoy it no clue what ill need as both boys were weeks before clothes needed and hospital provided everything else will need to have a nosey see what 'term' mummies pack lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

find out what your hospital provide hun (find out about formula if you dont want to breastfeed). Also pack 2 bags, one for if your having natural birth and are going to be straight in, straight out the same/next day. and then have another one sitting for if you have a section or are in longer. 

I packed waaayyyyy too much and hardly used any of what i packed.

I used 4 pairs of knickers (hospital provided mesh things for the first day till i wanted my own on)
1 pack of maternity towels (hospital provided one pack)
2 tops 
1 pair of pj pants
coming home outfit (so top and pants)
then my wash bag i used toothbrush and paste, brush, shampoo, shower gel, hand sanitiser and face cloth and roll on deoderant

Hospital provided towels

ethan used - 1 pack nappies
1 pack wipes
3 bibs
5 burp cloths
3 vests
3 sleepsuits. 
1 coming home outfit & jacket
2 blankets

and i was on from the Monday night, had the section on tuesday morning, and home on Thursday morning. I didnt put trousers on till the Wednesday afternoon. I think thats everything i used oh apart from money for the bedside t.v £10 for 72 hours, and money for crap and my taxi home. xxx


----------



## lhill630

39 wks & C-section tomorrow!!! I made it ya'll.. :)


----------



## sumday3

Good luck tomorrow lhill!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

lhill630 said:


> 39 wks & C-section tomorrow!!! I made it ya'll.. :)

Woohhhooo :happydance: good luck hun! Hope its nice and smooth and you recover as well as I did xxx


----------



## embojet

I develped pre-e with my first at 28 weeks, and delivered at 29+1. 
With my second, I showed no signs of pre-e at all and delivered a 40+1.


----------



## bumpsmum

I'll be breast feeding/expressing initially but will be mostly bottle thy provide mini bottles nd teats and ill be sectioned. My bag has been ready since 28 weeks lol just in case. As has an overnight bag for my boys just in case hubby not home in time from working away lol

Not too sure what to take maybe 2 early baby sets and 2 newborn size hubby can bring extra as needed. Nappy size ill wing nearer the time I think depending on estimated weight. Was your hospital ok with baby wipes I remember reading some only let u loose cotton wool and warm water? 

Congrats to lhill630 hope section went well xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Oooooh n embojet you need to follow us prem mummies a d give Ethan and Molly a wee brother/sister we mostly all have 3 kids now from the 2009 babies hehe xx


----------



## sethsmummy

i took 1 pack of micro nappies and 1 pack of size 1 hun. Glad i did as i needed the micro ones just like i had with DS1 (apart form i hadnt been prepared that time!). Yeah my hospital didnt bat an eyelid at me using baby wiped. to be honest they cant say anything as its your child hun as long as you take wipes with you its nothing to do with them :) I also took tiny baby clothes and newborn clothes :) 

xx


----------



## bumpsmum

37 weeks today woo hoo I made it. Had a trace of protein on wed and my feet are now swollen. I have the GD DR this morn and expecting more protein but were on the home stretch now if I don't make my section date 2 weeks today it will just be an added bonus getting to meet my wee man early xx


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum said:


> 37 weeks today woo hoo I made it. Had a trace of protein on wed and my feet are now swollen. I have the GD DR this morn and expecting more protein but were on the home stretch now if I don't make my section date 2 weeks today it will just be an added bonus getting to meet my wee man early xx

Aww hun thats fantastic news! Not long now till you meet your little man! So excited for you xxx


----------



## sumday3

CONGRATS mum!!! Fingers cx you get good news from doc! Prayers everything continues well for you! 

I have induction today placenta showed signs of wear on tues as fluid had been on downward trend and finally hit low. Doc said this is related to the hypertension : / Will be glad to have babe here so I'm not panicked over every little movement or lack there of!

Best wishes to you all and thank you for all the advice and support!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

sumday3 said:


> CONGRATS mum!!! Fingers cx you get good news from doc! Prayers everything continues well for you!
> 
> I have induction today placenta showed signs of wear on tues as fluid had been on downward trend and finally hit low. Doc said this is related to the hypertension : / Will be glad to have babe here so I'm not panicked over every little movement or lack there of!
> 
> Best wishes to you all and thank you for all the advice and support!!!

WOOT :wohoo: Good luck hun! I wish you all the best on your induction and i hope its a speedy process <£ xx


----------



## bumpsmum

well now on the ward BP spiked at diabetic clinic so had first set of steroids and on an insulin drip as they send GD all over the place so here for a minimum of 48 hours with a view to delivering early next week. Chuffed I made it to term but glad they're not hanging me off to 39 weeks as planned as I'm cream crackered lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum said:


> well now on the ward BP spiked at diabetic clinic so had first set of steroids and on an insulin drip as they send GD all over the place so here for a minimum of 48 hours with a view to delivering early next week. Chuffed I made it to term but glad they're not hanging me off to 39 weeks as planned as I'm cream crackered lol x

Oooo good kuck huni! I cant wait for baby news big hugs xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

I kicked your ass this time PRE-E nananannana!
Next on the list for section can't wait to meet my wee guy xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Omg does that mean youv had him/are having him today.....omg omg cant wait for an update! Good luck uji xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

baby Adam Neil Miller came today 11.06 by c section 6lb exactly at 37+5 so far blood sugars are fine slow to feed but very content and gorgeous to boot. Perfect finish to oor wee family! No signs of pre-e so far either.

Pics to follow when home as can't seem to load from iPhone xx


----------



## Sam182

Hi all, just came across this thread. I'm friends with bumpsmum as our boys were in the same nicu room. My son was born at 27+3 due to severe pre-e. I'm now 30+5 and no signs of pre-e so far! We're due another little boy on August 9th :)


----------



## bumpsmum

:hi::hi: hey Sam, ill guarantee you'll find this thread helpful!

Well BP decided to play funny buggers grr diastolic
averaging about 96 but was 109 at one point just being watched closely so
far.

Adam's blood sugars low (2.4) so had to really make him feed which he just doesn't seem interested in, i can foresee an NG tube going in if
he continues to fart arse around with feeds! xx


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum said:


> baby Adam Neil Miller came today 11.06 by c section 6lb exactly at 37+5 so far blood sugars are fine slow to feed but very content and gorgeous to boot. Perfect finish to oor wee family! No signs of pre-e so far either.
> 
> Pics to follow when home as can't seem to load from iPhone xx

Congratulations hun!! Dorry to hear your bps started playing up. Has adam started to feed properly yet. Xxx


----------



## bumpsmum

long overdue update were now home woo hoo got home on sat but been a long few days, Adam feeds every 2.5 hours sometimes less just can't seem to take in decent volumes!

after my c section my bladder went into shock from the cathatar and I couldn't pee the pain was far worse than all my sections combined so I had to be re-catheterised for 48 hours, alls well now other than a raging urine infection lol xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Adam and his 2 very proud big brothers xx


----------



## sethsmummy

What a gorgeous photomhun. Your boys are beautiful! Sorry to hear about he infection but glad your doin well now. Ds1 fed every 2 hours till he was 6 months old so I know just how tired you must be hun xx


----------



## bumpsmum

you'd expect that if he was BF but he's not his
sugars were initially really low and not picking up when on the breast so
changed him to the bottle x


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum said:


> you'd expect that if he was BF but he's not his
> sugars were initially really low and not picking up when on the breast so
> changed him to the bottle x

Gkad his sugars are behaving now. My eldest was bottle fed feom word go. Little ethan onky goes 3 hours through theday just now. But its an improvement from 2 hours wih ds1.although I must say roll on 6 months when I stop steralising everything lol. I only have 4 bottles so feels like im endlessly washing and making. Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies....just thought id checkin with you all? Howse everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Have just read most of this thread and its made me hopeful :dance:

Had PE with my son and was told higher risk with this pregnancy as old, fat and had PE in previous pregnancy :dohh: but looks like you all escaped it on the whole :thumbup:

Congrats to all the babies :flower:

XxX


----------



## sethsmummy

Neversaynever said:


> Have just read most of this thread and its made me hopeful :dance:
> 
> Had PE with my son and was told higher risk with this pregnancy as old, fat and had PE in previous pregnancy :dohh: but looks like you all escaped it on the whole :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to all the babies :flower:
> 
> XxX

thanks hun! Tthat made me chukkle lol congratulations on your pregnancy...fingers crossed you can escape pre e this time round! Xx


----------



## Neversaynever

sethsmummy said:


> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Have just read most of this thread and its made me hopeful :dance:
> 
> Had PE with my son and was told higher risk with this pregnancy as old, fat and had PE in previous pregnancy :dohh: but looks like you all escaped it on the whole :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to all the babies :flower:
> 
> XxX
> 
> thanks hun! Tthat made me chukkle lol congratulations on your pregnancy...fingers crossed you can escape pre e this time round! XxClick to expand...

:haha: they obviously never used those words but that's the truth :haha:

My worry is that I felt perfectly fine the entire time :wacko:

It was picked up on a routine appointment at 35 weeks, hospitalised from 36 weeks, induction started at 37+1 then finally had drip and ARM at 38 weeks as propess and three sweeps didn't shift him :rofl:

XxX


----------



## sethsmummy

:haha: they obviously never used those words but that's the truth :haha:o

My worry is that I felt perfectly fine the entire time :wacko:

It was picked up on a routine appointment at 35 weeks, hospitalised from 36 weeks, induction started at 37+1 then finally had drip and ARM at 38 weeks as propess and three sweeps didn't 

lol you know it wouldnt surprise me if hey had.... some midwifes and consultants have no tact at all. Although theyr are some nice ones... my midwife with ds2 never mentioned my weight! 

That was the same with me hun, I didnt even know I had it... or that it was the reason I was induced...although I was 40+6 when I was induced. Iv no clue when mine was picked up as I only found out id actually had it when ds1 was 1 year old and my gynae asked the hospital for some info on my birth. 

Fingers crossed you can kick pre es ass this time round hun xx


----------



## Neversaynever

I'd only gone for a growth scan as there wasn't any growth on the fundal measurement and I had ++ protein and BP was 140/96 or there abouts. Took it a further two times and admitted me overnight :dohh:

Had a week of appointments to attend because of the raised BP, had a slight headache on the following Saturday so used parents BP monitor and was 150/114 :dohh: went to triage and they kept me in until I had the little man. Two lots of 24 hour urine collections, two lots of propess, three sweeps and a threatened IOL at 36+4 and he still doesn't budge :haha:

Due to my history of losses, I was a very nervous patient and insisted they tell me everything and if I was t happy with anything, I'd speak to another MW or ask to see the consultant on ward round the following morning :haha:

I just hope I don't get it again. Mainly because I don't want to be in hospital and leave my boy :(

XxX


----------



## bumpsmum

just passing thru.......my times flown lol new baby, new house it's been a whirlwind few months. Wee Adam is now 11 weeks old now and just dreamy. Such a pleasant novelty having a full term baby, Daniel (baby no2 who was 10 weeks early) has the neo natal team for a development check up next week I just can't believe Adam doesn't need to jump through all those extra hoops.

At last weigh in last week he was a whopping 9lb 14 ( considering how petite his brothers were this is massive lol) although he is quite Colicy.......thank god for Colief he is doing so well and amazing us every day do bright and alert, cooing, smiling and laughing away already.......and his
muscle control blows me away. He'll be up and going to Uni before I know it that one lol

How's all the other wee baby's getting on? Little Ethan must be hitting 6 months soon eh? x


----------



## sethsmummy

bumpsmum said:


> just passing thru.......my times flown lol new baby, new house it's been a whirlwind few months. Wee Adam is now 11 weeks old now and just dreamy. Such a pleasant novelty having a full term baby, Daniel (baby no2 who was 10 weeks early) has the neo natal team for a development check up next week I just can't believe Adam doesn't need to jump through all those extra hoops.
> 
> At last weigh in last week he was a whopping 9lb 14 ( considering how petite his brothers were this is massive lol) although he is quite Colicy.......thank god for Colief he is doing so well and amazing us every day do bright and alert, cooing, smiling and laughing away already.......and his
> muscle control blows me away. He'll be up and going to Uni before I know it that one lol
> 
> How's all the other wee baby's getting on? Little Ethan must be hitting 6 months soon eh? x


My gosh hun its going so quick! And what a good weight! Ethan was weighed at 22 weeks and was 14lb 10oz. Im glad your doing well!

and your right ethan is almost 6 months old and such a heeky little monkey! Ts so nice having a normal size baby isnt it! No extra appointments to attend woop woop

seth has been discharged from gp for his weight issues now and we are seeing another team of people who has given us a preliminary diagnosis of possible autism. Hes being reffered for an official diagnosis asap. But he has started talking now too which is so amazing xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ladies how are you all doing? xxx


----------



## Dinah93

New here, been following a long time as I needed hope my next pregnancy might go better, and you ladies have certainly given me that. Now 6 weeks with #2, when I fell pregnant with DD my bp rocketed straight away by about 30 points, this time its dropped 20, really odd. So currently unmedicated and long may it continue!


----------



## sethsmummy

Dinah93 said:


> New here, been following a long time as I needed hope my next pregnancy might go better, and you ladies have certainly given me that. Now 6 weeks with #2, when I fell pregnant with DD my bp rocketed straight away by about 30 points, this time its dropped 20, really odd. So currently unmedicated and long may it continue!

Congratulations on your pregnancy hun and thats a fantastic start too! Fingers crossed things stay that way! Xxx


----------



## Dinah93

Urgh. Only 7 weeks and its already rising, up to 139/95 today so started on labetalol 100mg 2x a day, with the encouraging words 'I'm sure you'll be maxed out on this before long'.


----------



## Neversaynever

Ah Dinah that sucks ass :(

Hoping the meds work for you and baby 

:hugs:

My BP is rising slowly but at least I'm almost done 

XxX


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi ladies, sorry bp is going up Dinah, my dr just increased my bp meds again yesterday too, she just started me on methyldopa 250mg 3 times a day about 2 weeks ago when I had my first high reading this pregnancy, today she increased to 500mg 3 xs a day. My bp while laying down tonight is consistently at or above 165/105, last reading was 181/107, ugh. :( i know I'm borderline should bring myself to the hospital tonight, I just hate that this is happening again, here we go... Didn't get pre-e until week 36 with my first pregnancy, so far all labs are essentially normal and protein has only been trace to .30. Anyhow, just wanted to say hi and send :hugs:


----------



## Dinah93

That's rubbish w8ing4ours. Did you have fairly slow developing pre-e last time? I'd go down and get them to up the tablets, I left it too long last time and it pottered at over 130/110 for about 3 weeks really, when pre-e did hit I went from trace to +4 in 5 days. This time I won't let them fob me off with seeing how it goes for weeks on end until my body just fails.


----------



## W8ing4ours

Last pregnancy I got my first high blood pressure reading at 29 weeks and didn't get pre-e until week 36. Just hoping I can make it that far this time. I have been doing protein strips at home and they have risen from trace to consistently showing .3, but have yet to see the next mark of +1. No other news tonight, thankful for another day today, hope you're having a good night ;)


----------



## MishC

This is a brilliant thread ladies. I'm starting IVF and having 2 embryos put back in and this is my biggest worry. I got severe pre- eclampsia with my daughter but I was lucky enough for it to happen on my due date. My bp was 170/210 and it came on in hours!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Hi Mish, i wonder what the connection is between IVF and pre-e, i seem to hear it so often that IVF pregnancies result in pre-e. When will your cycle be complete? good luck!! 

my bp was 168/116 when I woke up today, grrr, protein was .3 again today, still hasn't reached the +1, wondering if .3 is "normal" or any indication that it will likely get higher...

Hope everyone is well today :)


----------



## Neversaynever

W8ing4ours said:


> Hi Mish, i wonder what the connection is between IVF and pre-e, i seem to hear it so often that IVF pregnancies result in pre-e. When will your cycle be complete? good luck!!
> 
> my bp was 168/116 when I woke up today, grrr, protein was .3 again today, still hasn't reached the +1, wondering if .3 is "normal" or any indication that it will likely get higher...
> 
> Hope everyone is well today :)

Are you on any medication? In the UK, that would have you in hospital and being monitored. I was also told that there shouldn't ever be any protein in urine unless you have an UTI.

I am 36+4 today..tomorrow the MW is coming to check BP and urine as had a trace of protein and BP is higher than it has been for the pregnancy when checked yesterday and she just wants to be safe.

I'm not worried..at this point with my son they wanted to induce as BP was uncontrollable even on meds and protein levels were really high but I didn't allow it and stayed as an inpatient with regular scans, 2 CTG's a day, two doppler checks and 4 hourly obs. I am quietly confidant that all will be ok this time :flower:

XxX


----------



## Dinah93

Below +1 they don't worry about protein as it can mean just a bit of a uti, or discharge got in the sample. Above +1 its likely pre-e related. Even with readings over 160/128 they didn't worry about my trace protein till it suddenly went to +2, then I was on 15min obs for 2 days till we brought it down below 160/110. Never got off hourly obs till they delivered though, I was so tired!


----------



## Neversaynever

Dinah93 said:


> Below +1 they don't worry about protein as it can mean just a bit of a uti, or discharge got in the sample. Above +1 its likely pre-e related. Even with readings over 160/128 they didn't worry about my trace protein till it suddenly went to +2, then I was on 15min obs for 2 days till we brought it down below 160/110. Never got off hourly obs till they delivered though, I was so tired!

That's interesting...I've been more concerned about my BP rather than the protein levels :dohh:

With my son it was 3+ at 35 weeks and BP was 150/98. BP fluctuated so much within those three weeks whilst in hospital but the two 24 hour urine collections showed a big increase of numbers so induction was started at 37+1

Hoping there's no protein in my pee tomorrow then :nope:

XxX


----------



## W8ing4ours

I am taking 500 mg of Methyldopa 3 times a day now, started a couple weeks ago with the first high bp reading. I think if I had a reading that high when I was actually at the hospital they probably would admit me for observation, but I have readings that high every day now, just not all day long. Its hard for me to tell when I should go in because I know if I lay down flat I can get it to go to 150/100 every time. So im trying to just lay flat as much as I can right now. Im testing my protein every day, i know I dont have a UTI but I just think im in that weird spot where I am above normal but not quite to the pre-e stage, hoping I can hang out here for weeks! 

Neversaynever - so glad to hear you are at 36+4, I cant wait for 36 weeks, just to stop worrying so much. Hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow and you find out you are ok or you get to meet your LO :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks hun...I'm nowhere near as worried this time as numbers have been low and only just starting to increase but seeing as I am almost near the end it's less stressful IYKWIM? Also as my son was my rainbow baby after three losses I was just so nervous that I would never be a mommy I found it much harder to deal with :shrug:

I am sure there will be no protein tomorrow :thumbup:

It's good that you can lower your BP by lying down...mine before was uncontrollable. No pattern or anything :shrug:

XxX


----------



## Dinah93

W8ing4ours said:


> I am taking 500 mg of Methyldopa 3 times a day now, started a couple weeks ago with the first high bp reading. I think if I had a reading that high when I was actually at the hospital they probably would admit me for observation, but I have readings that high every day now, just not all day long. Its hard for me to tell when I should go in because I know if I lay down flat I can get it to go to 150/100 every time. So im trying to just lay flat as much as I can right now. Im testing my protein every day, i know I dont have a UTI but I just think im in that weird spot where I am above normal but not quite to the pre-e stage, hoping I can hang out here for weeks!
> 
> Neversaynever - so glad to hear you are at 36+4, I cant wait for 36 weeks, just to stop worrying so much. Hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow and you find out you are ok or you get to meet your LO :)

I really would go down, putting your tablets up to control it would be a good thing, 150/100 should be a maximum standing pressure, laid down they like to see it sub /80.


----------



## Neversaynever

W8ting...how're you today? I agree that you ought to be monitored for maybe 24 hours...peace of mind. Do you have any other symptoms?

AFM...my MW appt was a bit poop. +1 protein and higher BP. They've taken bloods, will get results later and hoping they're fine. If they are clear...MW will come and check BP and urine tomorrow. 

XxX


----------



## proudparent88

I did get Pre-eclampsia but what shocks everyone even me is it was after I had my baby! I didn't even know that it was possible and really hoping not to get it again. I had never been informed that it is a condition that I could get after having my baby!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Neversaynever - sorry to hear of the +1 today, hoping you get good news tomorrow. I had Maddie at 37 weeks and she was perfect and healthy <3. I've had a rough day, new meds are making me nauseated and bp has been 155-165/100-110 all day, last reading was 172/106, but I don't have any other symptoms, no headache, flashing lights,etc. I'm just in bed now laying as flat as I can.


----------



## Neversaynever

W8ing4ours said:


> Neversaynever - sorry to hear of the +1 today, hoping you get good news tomorrow. I had Maddie at 37 weeks and she was perfect and healthy <3. I've had a rough day, new meds are making me nauseated and bp has been 155-165/100-110 all day, last reading was 172/106, but I don't have any other symptoms, no headache, flashing lights,etc. I'm just in bed now laying as flat as I can.

I'm not worried yet..protein and numbers are way below what they were with my son and they started induction at 37 weeks and I finally and him at 38 weeks. 

I hate to say but I had zero symptoms with my son. Nada. Zilch. Just high BP and lots of protein so please don't rely on that for a diagnosis :hugs:

When's your next appointment?

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## W8ing4ours

My next appt isn't until Friday, feels forever away, but we are going to have an ultrasound which I'm praying will put my mind at ease. Baby was measuring almost 2 weeks behind at my last ultrasound 3 weeks ago, and my fluid was at the 5th %. Hoping for some encouraging positive change this time.


----------



## Neversaynever

W8ing4ours said:


> My next appt isn't until Friday, feels forever away, but we are going to have an ultrasound which I'm praying will put my mind at ease. Baby was measuring almost 2 weeks behind at my last ultrasound 3 weeks ago, and my fluid was at the 5th %. Hoping for some encouraging positive change this time.

Gosh they seem pretty laid back with you...I only had a bit of protein and slightly higher than my normal BP and they were doing bloods and on me.

I would push to be seen sooner. Your BP is very high and you're on meds, your scan really should have been done two weeks after if there were concerns :hugs: I hope all is ok :hugs:

xx


----------



## W8ing4ours

I ended up having to go in to see my dr today and my protein increased from a trace to .3 last week and was +1 today. My bp was 165/110 too and I've been having headaches for 3 days. They did a bunch of lab work and decided to give me steroids for the baby, 1 shot today and 1 shot tomorrow. It's precautionary, but they don't do it often and I know it means there is a serious risk of my baby coming soon. My dr increased my methyldopa again, now to 1000mg x 2 a day, so I'm just going to be a zombie from here on out. Official bedrest (laying flat, not elevated or sitting) and I'm off work. What a day....just hoping for another few weeks...


----------



## proudparent88

W8ing4ours said:


> I ended up having to go in to see my dr today and my protein increased from a trace to .3 last week and was +1 today. My bp was 165/110 too and I've been having headaches for 3 days. They did a bunch of lab work and decided to give me steroids for the baby, 1 shot today and 1 shot tomorrow. It's precautionary, but they don't do it often and I know it means there is a serious risk of my baby coming soon. My dr increased my methyldopa again, now to 1000mg x 2 a day, so I'm just going to be a zombie from here on out. Official bedrest (laying flat, not elevated or sitting) and I'm off work. What a day....just hoping for another few weeks...

I hope and wish you all the best and that things get better for you! Bed rest is no fun been on it the last pregnancy and this one too and it's miserable! I have a history of high bp but they keep an eye out even though it's normal. I had a trace of protein in my urine yesterday and yet they didn't seem concerned at all which really made me wander but thinking of you and hoping the best for you and your baby! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

W8ing4ours said:


> I ended up having to go in to see my dr today and my protein increased from a trace to .3 last week and was +1 today. My bp was 165/110 too and I've been having headaches for 3 days. They did a bunch of lab work and decided to give me steroids for the baby, 1 shot today and 1 shot tomorrow. It's precautionary, but they don't do it often and I know it means there is a serious risk of my baby coming soon. My dr increased my methyldopa again, now to 1000mg x 2 a day, so I'm just going to be a zombie from here on out. Official bedrest (laying flat, not elevated or sitting) and I'm off work. What a day....just hoping for another few weeks...

Glad you got checked out..I'm sorry you're on bed rest but needs must and its not forever. It will be worth it. 

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## W8ing4ours

Growth scan went horribly bad yesterday, baby dropped below the 5th %, fluid dropped below the 2nd %, and the blood flow to the placenta is not adequate. My protein is spilling at a really high rate and some liver function tests are failing :( was admitted to the hospital for severe preeclampsia and IUGR, was told I won't be going home before the baby comes, which will be sometime in the next week or so, we are just going to try and buy a few more days. I've been on magnesium for 30 hours now through Iv and I feel so horrible it's amazing I can even text. :( so that's my update, I'm terrified and could use any prayers anyone might willing to send. Hugs


----------



## Dinah93

Aw hon, I'm so sorry to hear that. Praying for a smooth ride and tranquility for both you and your baby. I know this is going to be a very different journey for your LO than you had last time, but if it reassures you at all any baby born past 30 weeks is considered a feeder and grower by the nicu staff, they don't expect any major dramas, certainly at our hospital they don't even send a doctor to a birth, just two nurses, as they don't expect there to be any complications such as needing ventilating after birth, some of them just need a bit with the oxygen mask. Hoping your LO can stay cooking as long as possible, but while they'll be tiny, they'll almost certainly follow a normal path as would any term baby after the first few weeks where they need to stay in hospital to put on a bit of weight and learn to suck. I found I had to think of it as someone else was growing my baby for me, by rights she shouldn't be here, and that was why she wasn't at home, and by the time she did come home she was on a brilliant schedule of feeding every 4 hours, that you'd never get with a true newborn. xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

W8ing4ours said:


> Growth scan went horribly bad yesterday, baby dropped below the 5th %, fluid dropped below the 2nd %, and the blood flow to the placenta is not adequate. My protein is spilling at a really high rate and some liver function tests are failing :( was admitted to the hospital for severe preeclampsia and IUGR, was told I won't be going home before the baby comes, which will be sometime in the next week or so, we are just going to try and buy a few more days. I've been on magnesium for 30 hours now through Iv and I feel so horrible it's amazing I can even text. :( so that's my update, I'm terrified and could use any prayers anyone might willing to send. Hugs

Sweetie I'm sending every positive vibe I can to you and your baby. Please stay safe and believe. 

Lots of love and :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Dinah93

Hey W8ing4ours, how are you doing hon?


----------



## RcdM

Hi ladies!

I wanted to introduce myself, and w8ing4ours I hope things are going well, my situation with dd1 was similar to yours. Over the last 2 days I have read through this ENTIRE thread, from the very first post. LOL! I feel like I know all you ladies already!

Currently my dd1 is 21 months old, perfect and healthy. I had her at 30+5 on April 25. Original due date was June 29. My pre-e came on SO fast and unexpected. All my previous appointments had been normal. I had a little protein on a Thursday and my bp was a little higher than average, so they wanted to see me again in a week. I had my baby shower on a Saturday, my feet were so extremely swollen but I assumed it was normal and my Dr told me as long as the swelling goes down when I elevate them, it should be fine. 

On Monday morning I was driving into work and my vision was extremely blurry. I got really scared. I made it to work but called my Dr and she told me to go to triage. I was admitted immediately, +3 protein, can't remember what my bp was but it was really high. Was immediately put on magnesium (awful!!) and being checked every 15 min, and it wasn't going down. Dr's decided I was going to have to deliver very soon, and recommend c-section for my own safety. Got the first steroid shot, bp and protein were increasing so moved up the c-section to 2pm the next day. Got the second steroid and was ready to go to sleep, but at midnight dd's heart rate was slowing and even though I didn't feel it, the monitor was showing I was having contractions. They came in and did an u/s to check her blood flow and it was slow, and she was measuring on the small side. So they did the c-section 30 min later. 

Turns out her cord had gotten into a knot! I think all of this was a blessing in disguise because I never would have gone in and found this out had it not been for my sudden pre-e. I don't even want to think about what would have happened if I had gone on until Thursday for my appointment. 

DD1 came out crying (which I was shocked - they prepared us for the worst but said chances were good since she was at least 30 weeks) and I even got to kiss her cheek before they took her off to the NICU. She was 2lbs 11oz and passed her apgar right away! She spent 31 days in the NICU, originally they told me she would have to stay until at least her original due date. She did great the entire time. Never needed oxygen, had a little jaundice but after 3 1/2 weeks started feeding on her own with a bottle of my breastmilk. She was discharged 5 days later, and today, even though she is petite (20lbs @ 21 months) you'd never know she had such a crazy and early start to life. 

I stayed in the hospital for 9 days and my bp was still a little high when I was discharged but it was going down each day so they were comfortable with that. 

Phew - so the reason I'm on here, we started ttc for #2 this month and I got pregnant right away! It took 9 months of ttc with dd1, so we were both so shocked. I just got my bfp yesterday so I realize I'm on here really early. I know when I conceived lol so that puts me at 4 weeks today. But it's always been a thought in the back of my mind that the pre-e might come back again. I'm nervous about that. It was so traumatic, I'm sure you all know. A while back I talked to my Dr and she said there is a chance it can happen again, and I would be high risk for #2, but they'll just monitor me more frequently and there are some preventative things we can do this time. I don't have my first appointment until Feb 25... I wish it was sooner, ugh. But I would love to keep close to this thread during my pregnancy and hopefully develop a friendship or two for support. Anyone else out there very early along? 

Thanks for this thread. It's so helpful! I hope everyone is doing well and so sorry for such a long post!


----------



## Dinah93

Hi Randie, thanks for sharing your story. I'm not as early, but still first trimester. DD came at 28+0 and I'm praying to get past 30 weeks this time, but been told as I have essential hypertension and pre-e and HELLP came before 30 weeks it's about 50-50 I'll deliver before 30 weeks again :(


----------



## W8ing4ours

:hugs: sorry I haven't updated, I spent the last 11 days in the hospital. My sweet tiny son, Parker Scott, was born a week ago today at 30+1, weighing a few grams under 2 lbs even. My preeclampsia and blood pressure kept me in the hospital until today, when they somewhat reluctantly discharged me even though my bp isn't great yet. Honestly, I've had the worst week of my life :( my sweet Parker is doing really well though and I'm just so thankful he is ok and tonight i was finally able to rock my 2 year old to sleep. How did you guys do this? I feel traumatized from this experience and we just started down the long Nicu road. I feel an incredible sense of emptiness not having my baby with me tonight :( I just cannot wait until its all behind us someday...


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Parker! It's not the journey you're used to or hoped for, but try to enjoy the good points none the less. You get through it because you don't have a choice not to, but yes, a lot of parents of preemies who are in for more than a week or two are traumatised by it, I've done a lot of fundraising for our unit but I know I can't walk in there without crying. The thing that has helped me in the short term was pumping milk, that was the one thing I could do for DD that no one else could do for her. Gosh I hated that pump, but I loved that I was helping to make her strong. In the longer term what helped me was volunteering for baby and childrens charities and fundraising for the nicu, giving back to help other babies made me feel like I've taken something positive from the experience.


----------



## RcdM

Congratulations! And I love the name Parker. It's not easy when your baby is in the NICU. But at least you know he is in good hands. The nurses at our hospital are seriously so sweet and treated us like family. 

I hope you are recovering well yourself. Take this time while you can to really take care of yourself. It feels like forever in the moment, but once your baby boy gets home time goes by so fast and everything becomes normal very quickly. You'll look back and remember the experience as something that made you and your son stronger, and you'll be all the more thankful. I will keep you in my prayers, please keep us updated!


----------



## W8ing4ours

Thanks randie and Dinah, your words are very comforting. Parker has gained a half pound in the last week, going from 1.9 lbs to 2.4 lbs! The doctors are amazed everyday with how well he is doing, and I am so thankful. I'm struggling with finding balance between the Nicu and being home with my 2 year old, she had a really hard time with me being in the hospital for 11 days, so I'm trying to make things as normal for her as I possibly can. Everyday seems a bit easier than the day before, although I did spend a lot of today crying. I think it's the hormones and the fact that I haven't slept well in over 2 weeks, I've been waking up every 20-30 minutes having nightmares and night sweats all night long. It's rough, but I'm keeping perspective. Dinah - I have been tied to my pump and I do feel good every time I pump, it's a small thing I can do for him. I love the idea of giving back to the Nicu, and think I will try to do something similar. 

I hope you are both feeling well with your pregnancies so far and I will also pray that you both can make it further with your pregnancies this time around. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

W8ting4ours...huge congrats on the safe arrival of Parker :hugs:

It must be truly awful doing it this way but gave hope that this will soon become a distant memory and new memories will be made before long. 

Big :hugs: and take care of yourself too

XxX


----------



## pink23

I'm worried I will get pre e this time. I'm 18 weeks tomorrow and I had my bp check today :-( which came up as 151/91 . Tbh I had the kids with me as it's half term so wasn't in the best relaxed mood but I've had my tablets upped. I was on 125mg of methadopla x2 a day , 4 weeks a go I was on 250mg x2 a day and now I'm on 3x 250 mg.
Next appointment is my 20 w scan and husband is with me and kids will be at school at nans so hopefully I will be able to relax. Xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi girls, 

Let me introduce myself to this thread. I had my little boy in June 2012 at 37 weeks due to severe pre eclampsia. Fortunately he was fine but I had an extremely traumatic labour and whilst I am not pregnant again just yet, I am starting to think about planning for number two.

My OH is terrified of even considering this as it was also a very traumatic experience for him and he is worried that something could happen to me. I too worry that I could get it again, but I also know that I would be much more closely monitored the second time around. I have almost read all of the posts and it seems that a few people have had the same problems second time around.

It is just so scary the thought that it could all happen again.


----------



## Dinah93

As pre-e came so late, and you don't mention an underlying blood pressure issue it's quite unlikely to happen again, but obviously there are no guarantees. Also since they took the time to induce rather than go for a caesarean its an indication they considered you fairly stable. It's likely you'll be seen a lot more often, and have a midwife check your urine and blood pressure once a week from 30 weeks. The likelyhood of anything happening to you that lasts long term is very slim, my obstetrician told me he has been in this field for over 30 years and in that time he hasn't known a single woman to die or need a transplant as a result of pre-e, there was one lady who came into A&E in a very bad way and died, but they don't know if it was pre-e as she hadn't seen a single doctor or midwife all pregnancy and she was living in a hostel with known alcohol issues, but he considers this to be an exceptional circumstance even if it was pre-e that most women won't be in.


----------



## joeybrooks

Dinah93 said:


> As pre-e came so late, and you don't mention an underlying blood pressure issue it's quite unlikely to happen again, but obviously there are no guarantees. Also since they took the time to induce rather than go for a caesarean its an indication they considered you fairly stable. It's likely you'll be seen a lot more often, and have a midwife check your urine and blood pressure once a week from 30 weeks. The likelyhood of anything happening to you that lasts long term is very slim, my obstetrician told me he has been in this field for over 30 years and in that time he hasn't known a single woman to die or need a transplant as a result of pre-e, there was one lady who came into A&E in a very bad way and died, but they don't know if it was pre-e as she hadn't seen a single doctor or midwife all pregnancy and she was living in a hostel with known alcohol issues, but he considers this to be an exceptional circumstance even if it was pre-e that most women won't be in.

Thank you, I appreciate you taking the time to respond. I have no underlying BP issues and my BP stabilised about a month after the birth, although after delivery, it did reduce greatly.


----------



## RcdM

JoeyBrooks, mine did about the same, my bp was back to normal a few weeks after. It was still kind of high when they discharged me (I stayed a week) but since it was showing a steady decrease they felt comfortable letting me go home. 

Although I would have stayed longer if they let me so I could stay closer to my daughter in the NICU.

I'm pregnant with #2 now, 8w4d and I feel pretty good about this pregnancy. I've done a lot of praying, for a healthy, normal pregnancy as well as strength and comfort so I an deal with this and not be totally worried and anxious the entire time. I think we're gonna be just fine! I also bought myself a home blood pressure monitor last week just to have and use later on for my own peace of mind. I know it's still super early for me, but I'm still looking forward to connecting with more ladies who might be going through something similar.


----------



## Dinah93

20 weeks now and BP has shot up this week, always high on an evening but not the morning. Sitting about 140/110 by bedtime. So we've doubled my medication and I pray that brings it under control.


----------



## sethsmummy

Dinah93 said:


> 20 weeks now and BP has shot up this week, always high on an evening but not the morning. Sitting about 140/110 by bedtime. So we've doubled my medication and I pray that brings it under control.

aww gosh hun i really hope it gets under control :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Dinah93

So far its helping, it's back under the dreaded /100 line although not by much. 21 weeks tomorrow, seems a long way to go.


----------



## sethsmummy

every extra day its under is a bonus hun. Try stay positive <3 xx


----------



## RcdM

Good to hear it's helping! Keep us updated and you and your little one will be in my prayers!


----------



## sethsmummy

how is everyone getting on??

i am not joining you again! im roughly 5 weeks 2 days pregnant now :D when ihad a health check a few weeks ago my BP was on the higher side of normal so i could end up with hypertension... let the fight with Pre-e begin.


----------



## RcdM

Congrats sethsmummy! I remember your name from all of your posts! I'd really like to keep this thread alive, it's been so helpful for me. I'll be 20 weeks tomorrow, yay for halfway! Once I get to V-day I will be thrilled, and when I get to 30 weeks, I will be ecstatic! So far I have had no BP issues whatsoever. Which was the same as before, everything was fine and then everything came out of no where at 30 weeks, so that doesn't mean a whole lot yet. But still very optimistic about this pregnancy. 

Praying you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

RcdM said:


> Congrats sethsmummy! I remember your name from all of your posts! I'd really like to keep this thread alive, it's been so helpful for me. I'll be 20 weeks tomorrow, yay for halfway! Once I get to V-day I will be thrilled, and when I get to 30 weeks, I will be ecstatic! So far I have had no BP issues whatsoever. Which was the same as before, everything was fine and then everything came out of no where at 30 weeks, so that doesn't mean a whole lot yet. But still very optimistic about this pregnancy.
> 
> Praying you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :)

We can do it Hun! I know fine well I'm going to have issues this time round again. No doubt ill be stuck with needles two to three times a week at the end lol 

Do you know what you are having yet Hun? Xx


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations Sethsmummy! Hope this is a smooth ride. 

Just saw my consultant this morning and he's pleased my bp seems to be quite well controlled now (albeit on fairly hefty doses of methyldopa and labetalol), and yesterdays growth scan was all normal, so he'll see me for another scan and check up in 2 weeks, when I'll be 28+1 - one day more pregnant than I ever was with my daughter. So, so thrilled that things are still going well, I really want to get past 30 weeks this time, but obviously anything past that is even better.


----------



## sethsmummy

thats fantastic news hun! I realy hope you make it to at least 35 weeks hun :D that would be amazing xx


----------



## RcdM

sethsmummy said:


> We can do it Hun! I know fine well I'm going to have issues this time round again. No doubt ill be stuck with needles two to three times a week at the end lol
> 
> Do you know what you are having yet Hun? Xx

Yes! Found out last week it's a boy! :) This will be our last so I'm very excited we'll have one of each.


----------



## sethsmummy

RcdM said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> We can do it Hun! I know fine well I'm going to have issues this time round again. No doubt ill be stuck with needles two to three times a week at the end lol
> 
> Do you know what you are having yet Hun? Xx
> 
> Yes! Found out last week it's a boy! :) This will be our last so I'm very excited we'll have one of each.Click to expand...

aww yey thats fantastic news hun :dance: :D Im hoping for a girl this time round to finish off our family xx


----------



## RcdM

Hi ladies! It's been a while so I just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing. I'll be 24 weeks on Friday which I'm super happy about!

Dinah posted in another thread that she had her little boy on Friday! I believe she was 29 weeks exactly. He's 2lbs 3 oz and sounds like he's doing well so far! Let's keep him in our prayers!


----------



## sethsmummy

I've just gone an found the post.. she did really well to get another week further on than her last! 

how are you getting on hun? I have my first midwife appointment on thursday. had my bp checked at hospital last week when i went in for an emergency appointment/scan and they said it was fine. no doubt its still sat at the high end of fine but we shall see what the midwife says.


----------



## Dinah93

Hi guys, just posting to say yes, I had my little boy at 29+1 this time and wow those 8 days seem to have made a big difference. My son is doing so, so much better than my daughter did. 

At 29+1 I went in for a growth scan that showed absent end diastolic flow with significant periods of reverse end diastolic flow. So I was taken for an immediate c-section (great fun when your husband works 1hour 15 mins away and you're freaking out not only about having another preemie but that he's going to miss the birth). Benjamin Alan was born at 2.20pm, weighing 2lb 3oz. He's done brilliantly since being born, he was only on the vent for about 36 hours, then cpap for another 3 days, he's been on room air ever since. He's tolerating feeds, his brain scan yesterday showed no signs of bleeds. He was moved out of intensive care to high dependency yesterday. He's being an absolute star and we're so in love with him. Pictures are a few minutes after being born, first cuddles at 4 days old, and having a stretch at 7 days old. 

The really weird thing to me is that I had no signs of pre-e or HELLP this time, just all these issues with the cord that meant I still had an early baby. I took every supplement, did acupuncture, read every study which may have found something to help etc to try to prevent pre-e, and maybe it worked, but my body clearly can't get a baby much further. 

https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/317_zps91414b28.jpghttps://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/2014-06-17123809_zps702dabc8.jpg
https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/20140618_121608_zps5f01175a.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh my freaking Lord hun how gorgeous is he!!! Well done for going that extra week hun! You did awesome! Fab news that he is doing so well.. you must be so proud! Has dd been able to meet him yet or is she.not allowed in nicu? Xx


----------



## Dinah93

Thank you! DD has been up 3 or 4 times now, she's a little hesitant around him to be honest, he's not a baby as she expects a baby to be, but she chats to him and she's quite keen on her 'Benji-bean' as she calls him :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Aww that's so sweet <3 xx


----------



## RcdM

Aww those pictures are so adorable! Congratulations again! So glad he's doing so well, that one week seems to have helped so much. You did everything you possibly could do to try to get him to cook as long as he did and I think you did a great job. I pray he continues to do amazing and gets to go home a lot sooner than expected. :)

Sethsmummy, I'm doing well! No signs of bp issues at all, I take my own bp almost every night if I don't forget. I still take my daily low dose aspirin along with my prenatal. I remember my ankles starting to get super swollen very easily around this time, maybe a little further, and so far everything has been normal. We just went on vacation to the beach with my 2 year old, her first time at the ocean and she loved it! I did a TON of walking around and thought it would wear me down but I ended up being totally fine! This little boy is moving around like CRAZY, doing flips and turning my stomach upsidedown! I don't remember my DD moving this much, ever. So many things different with this pregnancy so I'm hoping that means good things for pre-e as well! 

Glad your routine check went well, high end of fine is still fine to me!! You're almost into the second tri! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

I'm glad your doing well today hun. Iv got to start on aspirin on Friday.. they gave me disolvable but i went and bought some solid ones.. no way im going to be able to keep disolvable ones down this time. Thats fab that things aren;t starting to swell yet hun! 
Awww sounds like you all had a ball on holiday! i miss the beach and ocean. 
thats a fantastic sign hun :D my preg is very different do ds1 & ds2. 

eekk i know its going so fast. i get my dating scan on the 8th :) i met my consultant the other day, ill be getting extra scans and extra appointments again like with ds2 :D 

xx


----------



## ttc126

Do you ladies mind if i join this thread? I was induced at 36 weeks with my son. I developed severe preeclampsia and was having all the worst symptoms like eyesight blurring, crashing headache, severe severe vomiting. My nurses told me i was near having a seizure. He is 10 months old and I'm 9 weeks pregnant now with #2.

My new ob has started me on low dose aspirin everyday. Is it alright to start this early? How long do you continue taking it? 

Hope you guys have great healthy outcomes this time :)


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc126 said:


> Do you ladies mind if i join this thread? I was induced at 36 weeks with my son. I developed severe preeclampsia and was having all the worst symptoms like eyesight blurring, crashing headache, severe severe vomiting. My nurses told me i was near having a seizure. He is 10 months old and I'm 9 weeks pregnant now with #2.
> 
> My new ob has started me on low dose aspirin everyday. Is it alright to start this early? How long do you continue taking it?
> 
> Hope you guys have great healthy outcomes this time :)

Hey hun :hi: with ds2 I started taking it at 16 weeks, this time.I've to star at 12 weeks. I think.it just depends on when your bpd started climbing or how your ob likes to do things. I've to take it till 36 weeks this time round :)


----------



## ttc126

Thank you!!! I was so terrified because everything came on so suddenly last time! Really hoping to avoid it. The ob thinks that because it was so severe last time and because i got pregnant again quickly i may be at a slightly higher chance for getting it again. I'm hoping not! 

So one thing i noticed last time is my gums would bleed really horribly from about 10 weeks. Everything and nothing would trigger it. One day shortly before i delivered i was sitting there and just felt them start bleeding. I have excellent oral health so was shocked. Well one of my nurses told me she had preeclampsia come on suddenly when she was pg. Apparently her gums bled horribly too! She said her Dr said sometimes it's an indicator of pre-e. Did any of you experience that? I'm just curious as I've never heard it anywhere else...
Thank you for letting me join in! I know you all understand how scary it is to be pregnant after such a stressful complication. Hoping everyone has a good outcome :) :hugs:


----------



## RcdM

Welcome!

I didn't have any bleeding gums other than what I would say is normal for pregnancy. But I read an article the other day about gum health, gingivitis, and that there is not actual proof or specific evidence, but that poor oral health may be linked to some cases of pre-e, so it doesn't exactly surprise me! 

I didn't have vomiting, but I was very puffy, ankles and feet were SO swollen for the previous few weeks. Then I woke up one day and had very blurry vision, I was 30 weeks. I had had higher bp and protein the week or two before and since it was so early they were just checking me weekly to determine if it really meant anything... well apparently it did because I went into triage and had my dd by emcs a day and a half later. 

With this pregnancy, my doctor told me to start taking the aspirin while I was in the first tri, but I didn't actually start taking it until 13 weeks. Not sure if it makes a difference or not, but I wanted to avoid medications in the first tri for personal reasons. Now I take it daily and everything has been fine so far. I'm 25 weeks and no signs of swelling, bp has been totally fine so far. 

Hopefully everything goes well for you! If you read through this whole thread (which is very long, lol) a lot of women went on to have normal full term pregnancies. There are still several of us who had it come back, but I think this time being so much more educated about it and doing what we can to prevent it and monitoring things much more closely this time can only help. Good luck! 

Sethsmummy, thanks, our trip to the beach was great! It's so cute my dd now will see a commercial with someone surfing or something and she'll point and say "ocean!!" I want to take her back soon but unfortunately that probably won't happen until next year. 

That's great you'll be getting extra scans and appointments. My dr told me they won't do any extra appointments for now unless bp starts rising or any cause for concern. Which I suppose is fine, I can track my bp at home, the only thing I can't do is check for protein obviously. But I have my next appointment next Tuesday, which is my Glucose test, so... not really looking forward to that one! Lol!


----------



## RcdM

Last night I noticed a little swelling in my ankles. The swelling started happening with dd1 around this time so it freaks me out a little. It really wasn't that bad but enough for me to notice! I put my feet up and it's been fine, I'm really hoping it doesn't mean anything other than it's hot outside and I'm tired by the end of the day. Took my bp and it was fine. With dd1 my ankles and feet and calves were sooo swollen and they'd swell up within 10 minutes of being on my feet. I really hope that doesn't happen again!


----------



## ttc126

Oh no RcdM!!! Sending positive thoughts your way! I really hope it's only the heat. I'm sure that's all it is since your bp is low still :) Hope you don't stress too much Hon!!! :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

RcdM said:


> Last night I noticed a little swelling in my ankles. The swelling started happening with dd1 around this time so it freaks me out a little. It really wasn't that bad but enough for me to notice! I put my feet up and it's been fine, I'm really hoping it doesn't mean anything other than it's hot outside and I'm tired by the end of the day. Took my bp and it was fine. With dd1 my ankles and feet and calves were sooo swollen and they'd swell up within 10 minutes of being on my feet. I really hope that doesn't happen again!

It's good it went down quick hun. Sounds like it's just the normal pregnancy swell for now. I hope it stays that way too. Drink plenty water and elevate as much as possible hun

Oo hun you can check for protein. Go on Amazon or ebay and buy 10 parameter urine test strips! I got them with Ethan and need to order some again this time round. I'm surprised they're not doing extra appointments with you :s but then again I think I only get them because a) I'm a larger woman b) Seth was very small for gestation so they want to make sure the baby if growing ok. I have my first proper scan on Tuesday and will get my proper due date... I can't wait. Just hope everything is ok :) 

Ttc I've never had bleeding gums. But then again they caught me as soon as I started with pre-e with Seth and I didn't get to pre-e classification with Ethan.... just steadily rising gp.


----------



## Misstrouble19

I had pre-eclampsia at about 31 weeks well the signs of it anyway then got admitted to hospital at 36+6 and was induced at 38 weeks and had my son in my arms at 38+3


----------



## RcdM

Oh wow sethsmummy that's great to know, I think I may order some!! Thanks for sharing that! I know, I wish they would see me more often for just quick checks especially because I'm getting a lot closer to when I had DD1. I may ask about that. I assume they'll still check my urine/bp/etc at my appointment on Tues even though they're doing the glucose test.

Good luck with your scan! :) I love seeing lo on the screen around 12 weeks like you are because they finally look like a baby!


----------



## sethsmummy

They will do your BP hun but not sure on urine.. could be dfferent over there to here but all i had checked at my GTT was my BP an temperature. 

Those test strips saved me a few times with ds2... since you can tell if you have a water infection too which im prone to during pregnancy (so not looking forward to the first of those :haha) 

Thanks hun :D I cant wait.. were hoping the boys will behave so they can be in the room too! otherwise DH will have to sit in the waiting room with them. xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo last day today of no aspirin! Must go buy myself some solid ones! the hospital gave me dis-solvable but i dont think ill manage them with the MS so i need some solid ones! x


----------



## ttc126

Ooh dissolving ones sound so terrible!!! I have bad morning sickness too and they gave me dissolving zofran. It's very mild, but the aspirin has a strong taste!!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

they need to make a nice tasting aspirin lol :haha: xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello ladies :)


----------



## RcdM

Lol sethsmummy who on earth would give a pregnant woman something that has to dissolve in her mouth! I have the regular pills and I just take one along with my prenatal right before I go to bed every night. My bp has been great - actually even on the low side! Last night it was 110/59. It's averaged 114/63 the last week which makes me feel really happy lol. I am going to back and look at my posts from when I had my dd just to see exactly how far along I was when we first started noticing bp going up. 

I haven't noticed any more swelling since that other night. I'm going to order those test strips but I doubt I will get them before my next appointment. I may request (err - demand, lol) they do a urine test if they don't tell me to do one right away. I definitely don't want to wait another month for that, I think that would unreasonable anyway seeing as though I'll be 26 weeks tomorrow and the last one was at 22 weeks. 

PeaceLoveBaby - Hi!!! How are you doing?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm hanging in there. Having some high bp's this morning though. No swelling. Just anxiety I believe. Going to see my OB in about an hour. She is awesome! Last reading was 148/93 Yuck!! Brings back too many memories. I'm only 13 weeks today


----------



## Betheney

My first pregnancy I had no problems although I could of had high BP in the last 3 weeks but wasnt monitored then.

My second pregnancy I had high blood pressure at 29 weeks and was put on a low dose of labetalol. At 32 weeks it turned into preeclampsia and the max dose of labetalol and the max dose of nafedapine couldn't bring my BP down so I was induced at 33+4

Currently pregnant with my third and very stressed about developing it again and delivering another prem baby.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes same here. Very worried. I also have a high risk of uterine rupture, due to a weak spot after my twin pregnancy. I'm so scared :( I won't be allowed to go beyond 35 weeks but I honestly don't know if I'll make it that far. I will try my hardest.


----------



## sethsmummy

awwww ladies :hugs: just remember every pregnancy has the potential to be different :hugs: 

RcdM - im glad you've had no more swelling hun <3 thats good news at least. Id defenitely demand a urine test. 


Peace - I hope your BP stabilizes hun. I cant imagine how scared you must be :hugs: 

Betheney- try not stress too much hun. that could raise your BP if you are stressed a lot :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## ann89

I had a question. 

I had pre-e/hellp my first pregnancy.

My 2nd I was fine and had no problems. 

I'm pregnancy a 3rd time and I've been having high blood pressure readings. Mostly when they're high its only about 140s/80s but twice it had been in the 150s/90s or 80s. I'm currently 32 weeks and scared it will turn into pre-e. So far my lab work had been fine.


----------



## sethsmummy

hopefully you will be ok huni.. not long left to go and as long as it doesnt raise too much more you will hopefully get to deliver with no problems :hugs: 

just keep an eye out for symptoms :hugs:


----------



## Lambie

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me posting. I've just found out I am pregnant with number 2. Took us a long time to consider another baby but we both feel the time is right. My little girl was born at 31 weeks and was a small 2.5 lbs. I was told after I had a rare form of pre eclampsia, I had the high blood pressure but no protein, swelling or any other symptoms but had a reverse flow so it ended up my daughter was born by emergency section quite suddenly it was all a shock. My little girl is fab but she did end up with cp as a result of a brain bleed she suffered so I am terrified of having another prem baby or of something going wrong. I just long for a normal pregnancy and a healthy chubby baby. I went to see a dr before considering another pregnancy and she reckoned there was a 10 to 15 % chance of having placental issues again but probably not as severe if it did happen but that I had every chance if a normal pregnancy so that was reassuring! I'll also be put on asprin at 8 weeks she said and have lots and lots of scans....
So I'm just 4 weeks now, early days but just praying it goes well, I need to chill and think positive. Just posting here cos I know you ladies understand my fears, thanks x
I got pregnacare tablets and and also taking folic acid, given up caffeine in my tea and given up the diet coke...that was tough. Any other recommendations?


----------



## lala222

Hey thought I'd post as well as i really dont know WHATS going on with me..I have chronic hypertension (diagnosed at 19) and ive been on bp meds since then. Switched to a safe for pregnancy one when pregnant with my son (methyldopa) and it has worked amazingly for me. Never had high bp issues with him (only carried him to 33 weeks - he was premature for a totally different issue) and never had bp issues when i'm not pregnant either. This pregnancy my bp has been a perfect 120/80 the whole time. At 30 weeks I started having this awful pain underneath my right ribcage that feels like a bruised rib or broken rib and it now radiates around to my back. I've been to the hospital twice about it and the first is when it was discovered my bp was elevated after several readings it stayed at about 158/99. After laying me down and giving me a warm blanket and such, it lowered to around 120/82 so they let me leave. They tested my blood and urine and it came back clear. The second time I went in because a week had gone by and my rib pain worsened..and my bp was up again at 145-95 it seemed to stay at. once again the rib pain was dismissed and my bp eventually lowered and I left. I have had no protein in my urine at any doctor's appointments but at my most recent one yesterday my doc said my bp was at 145/95 and to double up on my bp doses. I'm confused , is it normal for bp to go so high and low again? did any of yours do that before it stayed high? and about this ribcage pain..if it isn't related what the HECK is it and why isn't it going away?! I've had it for over 2 weeks now. Did any of you have it before your bloodwork or urine started showing something? I just want to KNOW so that if anything needs to be done it can be!


----------



## Betheney

Rib pain can be associated with PE because of the liver so every time they ran the bloods they would of checked your liver if your complaining of rib pain with high BP. I was in hospital for a while and had tonnes of chest pain, of you touched the right side I was going to vomit in their face. However my readings were still fine at that point. So they told me it must be horrendous heart burn, no tablets would work until I tried some that weren't usually recommended in pregnancy, they worked.

But the fact your BP still can drop is great news. The doctors used to do the same thing with me. Put me in a dark room, turn down the lights in the quiet and mine couldn't come down at all. I think it means yours could be high because of a number of environmental factors like moving around and what not.

But then again I could be wrong. Maybe some women have PE and theirs still can drop. Just in my experience it doesnt.


----------



## RcdM

ann89 - sorry your readings have been high! Have they discussed putting you on any type of blood pressure meds? It's good that you don't have protein, but you can still get pre-e without protein so I hope they are monitoring you closely. 

Lambie - I think for me, the second time around so far has been easier, even though it's scary because you know what could happen, you are (or can be) far more educated about what happened last time. Doctors will know to monitor you more closely for any signs of it happening again, so it won't be such a shock and hopefully by keeping a close eye on things, they can catch something early and get you on meds or whatever it may be to help prolong your pregnancy. I had severe pre-e but I had everything, super high bp, +++ protein, blurry vision... yet it all came out of no where and by the time I was seen it was so bad that I had to deliver her by emcs. So I think just being able to be prepared this time has made things easier. So far things have been going well for me, 27 weeks today and this is around the time my bp starting to go up a bit, and that hasn't happened at all yet. Since it's hard to say what causes pre-e it's hard to say what you can do to avoid it. One thing I heard it to have good oral hygiene! Brush, floss, regular dentist appts to avoid gingivitis or other bacteria in your mouth. It can't hurt I suppose! :) Good luck!

Lala - my bp never went high then low, so unfortunately I don't know! Mine just went high and kept creeping up. Originally my dr said it wasn't anything to be concerned with and they'd just want to see me back again to check it again, but from there it just got higher and higher. Not even the magnesium at the hospital could lower it by much. Can you get a second opinion about the rib pain? I had really bad excruciating sternum pains after I had my dd and they said it was my gallbladder, but then ultrasounds confirmed it was not. So they just said I had GERD and put me on prilosec... it was really weird but I'm sure that doesn't help you much at the moment.

As for me, I just had another appointment on Tuesday and bp is fine and no protein. Yay! I know for sure I started having high bp at 28 weeks with my dd so if I can make it another week with no issues I'm going to be thrilled. My doctor also said since this is around the time I started having issues that I can start coming in every 2 weeks now. And sethsmummy yes even though it was my glucose test they still did a regular OB check which made me happy. :) Haven't heard back on the glucose test yet, I don't know if they only call if you failed or what. I failed the 1 hr with my dd so I'm kinda thinking I will again but who knows. Either way, I get to go in every 2 weeks, and I get another ultrasound in the next few weeks as well to check growth and placenta. I still take my bp at home although my machine has been acting up. I took my bp and it was be really low, almost too low. Last night it was 99/54! So I retook it a few minutes later, still sitting in the same spot and not moving, and it was much higher 111/71... then just for reassurance I took it a third time a few more minutes later and it was 104/65. Is that weird? I feel like the machine is messed up or something! I don't really know what to do about that. I wish I had a nurse friend who could just take my bp for me everyday lol.


----------



## RcdM

Ahh geez I spoke too soon. :( I just got a call from my Dr and I failed my glucose... the funny thing is, my numbers were EXACTLY the same as with my dd. The max to pass is 139 and my numbers were 151. 

She also said my bloodwork came back showing I'm borderline anemic. She said the normal range is 11 - 16 (I think) and I had a 10.4, so it's not too too bad but wants to start me on some iron supplements in addition to my prenatals. 

I'm not too worried really... I think this is all small stuff to deal with in the grand scheme of things. Just not excited about going back to do the 3 hour GTT. Yuck.


----------



## Lambie

Thanks for your reply. I am definitely more educated this time, first pregnancy I was clueless and just went under the radar I think but this time I am happy I will been seen more often, going private too to a doc who specialises in high risk so hopefully in good hands. Only four weeks along so long time to go so not going to stress until I have to....not worth it. Had enough to last me a lifetime. Best of luck with your glucose test. X


----------



## ann89

My Dr. hasn't mentioned any blood pressure meds yet to me. I just moved so I have only seen my new Dr. once so far. Most time when I check it, it's fine. But three times so far this pregnancy it has spiked but went back down. So far all labs have been fine and no protein. I didn't have protein my first pregnancy tho... and had HELLP. But I did have low platelets and high liver enzymes. I did do lab work this past Thursday and I finished a 24hr urine Monday and also had a ultrasound Thursday. I haven't gotten a call back about any thing that looked off, so that's good news. My next OB appointment is Thursday and I have another ultrasound that day (he's doing weekly ultrasound on me.) So he's keeping a close eye. Just scary knowing that having high blood pressure can turn into pre-e or hellp anytime. So I've been keeping a close eye out on symptoms.


----------



## sethsmummy

Lambie - Congratulations on your pregnancy hun. I will keep my fingers crossed for you that this time goes a lot smoother for you. You should definitely be in good hands if your seeing a high risk doc :) 

lala - i cant say i ever had any rib pain with ds1. Although i went from just high bp to pre-e pretty quickly and it was caught straight away and induced (I was luckily overdue at that time). You can have bp spikes... i think you can get them even without the bp issues. 

RcdM - sorry to hear you failed your one hour. Over here we just get thrown straight into the 2/3 hour gtt.. there's no one hour test. I will no doubt have mine booked soon (oh joys). Fingers crossed you pass your 3 hour one hun. Super glad your BP is doing well :D Thats fantastic news! 
I think your monitor is a bit out of whak.. but your right to do it 3 times hun.. -take the average reading until you can get someone else to do one for you. 
Hopefully the iron tablets work quickly and sort out your anemia


Ann - just keep a close eye on any extra symptoms hun. I think it has to be consistently high before they consider meds... although i was only on baby aspirin with ds2 even when it started going up a bit BUT i was having the twice weekly liver checks etc. 




AFM - i need to book my 16 week appointment with the midwife. I had my dating scan and baby looked perfect... i dont get my anomoly scan until 21+6 so i've booked myself a private gender scan at 18+2... its a 3d one so i cant wait! 
I have had + protein in my urine for around a week now so either things are starting already or i have a UTI but i have no nitrites so thats got me a little concerned. WIll bring that up with midwife at 16 weeks and see what my bp is sat at.. hopefully still nice and low :) 
I've started feeling flutters <3 :cloud9: And trying to work out from scan pic what im having :haha: but i have no clue! probably another boy! xx


----------



## RcdM

How is everyone doing? Sethsmummy glad you are starting to feel flutters! I can't get my LO to calm down. He goes crazy in there every day! I feel like he is so much more active than my dd was. Maybe it's a boy thing lol. 

Still no bp issues for me and urine was fine at my appointment on Tuesday! Very excited. I'll be 29 weeks tomorrow and I'm less than 2 weeks away from when I had my dd. That's crazy to think about! 

However, I'm not getting away with this pregnancy complication free :( I failed my 1 hour glucose test, took the 3 hour on Tuesday and just got my results back today that I failed that as well. So I have GD! :( I was a little shocked because I had the same thing happen with my dd but passed the 3 hour so I was sure that I would pass again. I meet with a dietitian next week and have to change my diet, get a blood sugar monitor and check my blood sugar 4 times a day. It's all pretty crazy and still sinking in. But I can handle it... it's just going to be rough at first because sweets have been my absolute weakness this pregnancy! But hey I'll take GD over pre-e any day!


----------



## sethsmummy

im sure youll be able to get sweeties hun.. i think dark chocolate is the best? my sister ALWAYS ate sweets and crap and she had GD in 3 of her pregnancies. I have no clue when ill get my gtt but we dont do a 1 hour one here.. its just straigh to the big one. 

I cant believe it would only be 2 weeks till you had your first.. I bet your looking forward to passing that mile stone hun! 

ooo i dont know if its a boy thing... my two were so lazy lol. 

i get constant little movements now i just cant find the little monkey on the doppler yet :dohh: Theres that many sounds in there i cant hear anything over my own heartbeat and blood flow lol. 
Ive had some dizzy spells and hot flushes lately but they calmed down since i stopped taking my aspirin so i need to bring that up with the midwife next week... im not willing to put myself in danger from collapsing and the extra folic acid is giving me some serious stomach issues so had to stop that too. :dohh: 

My Ms finally seems to be easing off! thank goodness! lol xxx


----------



## Betheney

Have to be apart of the high risk clinic because of my PE history. Bit of a bummer. I might not even get PE


----------



## sethsmummy

At least youl get watched more carefully though hun and maybe get more scans being high risk xx


----------



## Betheney

I was a part of the high risk clinic last time. I hate it, diff obstetrician every visit. Last time my BP went up my doctor got the ball rolling straight away and transferred my care to them. I wish they would just do the same this time. I hate not having that doctor patient relationship. Although the hospital said I can still see my regular doctor as much as I want he just won't be in charge of my care. So I might still visit him just to keep some normalcy.

I won't get more scans without high BP or PE though. Of course I'll get them with it tho. Last time I got them fortnightly once I had high BP


----------



## sethsmummy

oh wow will they not even do growth scans? I get them at 30/33/36 weeks. 

Thats good you cans till see your gp all the time hun. I always get the same guy for my appointments which im glad about. x


----------



## Betheney

I had fortnightly growth scans with Remi because I had pregnancy induced hypertension and then PE.

You don't get them standard so I can't imagine why I'd get them if I dont have PIH or PE. Growth scans won't show that I've got PE before my blood pressure would.

Maybe if I was suddenly measuring small they might do one...

dunno. I have my first hospital booking appt in about 2 weeks and they'll organise ny high risk clinic paperwork and then I'll have my first appt with them. So maybe I will get extra scans and I'm just assuming I wont. My doctor said theyll also decide if I should start asprin or not


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: hun its such a stressfull time. 

I get the growth scans purely to check babies size (ds1 was small) and to check condition of placenta and blood flow. i had the same with ds2 as i will with this baby. I was put on aspirin but have had to stop due to it making me ill. I hope they can do a compromise of some kind so you can see your gp hun xx


----------



## Betheney

They said I can still see him, just he won't run my care

I too had those umbilical flow scans with my hypertension. I'm pretty sure they were weekly from memory. But neither of my children suffered from IUGR. They were slightly small for their gestation but otherwise perfectly fine. Eva was 6lb 12oz I think and she was just before her due date and Remi was 4lb 3oz at 33+4

My induction at 33 weeks was due to the fact they just could not control my incredibly out of control blood pressure.


----------



## sethsmummy

Betheney said:


> They said I can still see him, just he won't run my care
> 
> I too had those umbilical flow scans with my hypertension. I'm pretty sure they were weekly from memory. But neither of my children suffered from IUGR. They were slightly small for their gestation but otherwise perfectly fine. Eva was 6lb 12oz I think and she was just before her due date and Remi was 4lb 3oz at 33+4
> 
> My induction at 33 weeks was due to the fact they just could not control my incredibly out of control blood pressure.

thats good that you can see him but a shame theyre not doing shared care or something for you. 

my lil guy wasnt diagnosed as IUGR either (although he probably should have been but the scans i had with him they told me he was a "big" baby and to expect 8lb minimum at birth, and i had a few scans all the way through do to him not moving etc). 

fingers crossed everything goes fine this time hun and our BP behaves xxxx


----------



## Betheney

Thanks heaps. Good luck to you to.

I have my hospital booking appt this Wednesday and they'll make my first high-risk clinic appt there and then I have my 12week scan on Friday


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo are you excited hun?! I loved my 12 week scans! I hope your appointment goes well :D 

I have my gender scan on Saturday :dance:


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo i didnt say.. when i was last in the midwife i checked my bp on the waiting room BP machine and it was upto 173/86. Hopefully it was just a one off spike for now.. but i am going to invest in my own BP thing so i can check it at home. YOu can get wrist monitors that do it x


----------



## Betheney

I checked my BP at thr chemist the other day and it pretty damn high!! But I was running around and all over the place so I'm going to ignore it.

I'm very excited for the scan. It's at my 12week scan that I really connect with the baby and everything is really real after that. Haha. There's always a tiny bit of anxiety that something might be wrong. I think I'm just a chronic worrier. But all in all I'm very excited.

I wanted to buy a BP machine last time but I was having 3 appts a week so I think I'll wait to see how far apart my appts are. If they're monthly I'll buy a BP machine. A month is a long time if the BP goes up just after an appt! But I really am not going to know the plan until that first appt.


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah id ignore it too hun if you had been running around. That usually makes it a lot higher than it normally is. 

thats the same for me hun it kind of doesnt feel real until you've had your 12 week scan. I think we all get that little bit of anxiety before a scan. Even feeling baby every day and finding it on the doppler daily im still worried something will be wrong come saturday. 

Fx you get all your answers and a care plan in place :D xx


----------



## RcdM

Ohh I'm excited for your gender scan Sethsmummy! It's always so fun because it means you can finally start planning! At least that's how I felt. You'll have to keep us updated! 

Betheney, good luck on your 12 week scan as well! I love that scan too because it finally looks like an actual baby in there, the growth from just a few weeks is crazy! I hope both of you ladies' bp calms down. I have taken my bp after running around and it's always a tad high, so I always make sure to rest for 5 min or so before taking mine. I do take my bp every night and keep a log, and if I get a number that seems a little high I wait a min or 2 and retake it, sometimes even 3 times just to get an average.

I had a growth scan yesterday and baby is 3lbs 8oz!! That is so exciting to me because not only is he right on track with where he should be but he's already almost a whole pound bigger than my dd was when she was born. It's hard to believe I have a 3 1/2 pound baby in my belly! I certainly feel it though, his kicks are strong! They also said he was head down, which I did not know! I swore he was laying with his head near my left side and feet at my right (not sure what position that is called) because I constantly feel kicks on both of my sides at the same time. So if he's head down, it makes it really hard for me to understand how he's kicking or punching me on opposite sides simultaneously! LOL! But I have been noticing a lot more movement in my ribs so that would make sense.

I noticed when she was measuring his femur and other bones in his legs that the estimate for weeks that appear on the screen when they measure was coming up a little behind, like somewhere around 29 weeks. That's about 2 weeks behind but I've read not to worry too much about that. I'll talk to my dr about it next week. I didn't like our ultrasound tech though. She had another tech in there with us that she was training or something, and she barely spoke to us the whole time, and when she did she talked to me with this tone as if I was a child! Made me really annoyed. And when I asked if she could show him in 3D she practically ignored my question and just said, oh, the baby's hand is in the way, we're almost done anyway. She wasn't very nice. I got to see him in 3D at my 25 week scan but DH didn't get to come to that appointment, so I made sure to schedule this one so he could be there but the whole scan was super rushed and almost pointless for DH to come. I know we all have bad days at work but scans are really special for us, especially for us high risk mommies, and I really wish they'd treat us that way.


----------



## sethsmummy

I cant wait.. DH is going to go OTT on the pink if its a girl lol. he even wants a pink cot :haha: I will do updates when i get home or on Sunday morning :D 

Can i ask what machine you use to do your BP at home hun? I want to get one but im not keen on an arm one incase i do it wrong.. or can you not really do it wrong? 

Im glad its all going to plan hun! omg its so surreal isnt it.. i remember at my 36 week scan ds2 was 5l 14oz.. which is what Seth was when he was born! I was so shocked and felt so so weird knowing that at that weight he was in my arms. 

It's head could be facing forward towards your belly so hed then be able to hit both sides at the same time. 

dont worry about the legs. DS1's were like that too and they are fine :D 

Cant believe they were horrid with you but then again our growth scans are always rushed too.. infact most of our scans are... thats why im going for a private one this time round.. i actually want to see the whole scan instead of the 3 minutes i get to see at the end at the hospital. xx


----------



## Betheney

Had my BP measured today and it was 130/80 so a good reading. I wouldn't expect it to be high but I want a nice good history from 1st and 2nd tri of BP readings so if/when it goes up there is a good basis to see where it should be. My last pregnancy it wasnt really taken often or recorded so when it was high and my diastolic was 95-100 we didn't really know how high that was for me. 

Rcdm I'm excited for your scan! It's so exciting when people discover the gender! I stay team yellow but I love others discovering it! It's a real shame abour the scan your hubby went to. My 20weeks scan with Remi was similar. He was super friendly and nice but apparently he was some top notch sonographers and so did the scan in about 1/2 the time so we could barely see anything and it just didn't have that fun seeing the baby bounce around experience


----------



## sethsmummy

Im glad your BP seems ok hun.. im actually surprised when youve had previous BP issues they dont take it more often so they can see what your average is like. I never actually thought of that before Betheney.. so thank you! I;ve only had my done properly twice and i dont get it done again till 25 weeks which is too long a wait i think. 


I'm jelous that you ladies get to see so much of your scans. At our hospital my DH can see everything but i see nothing until the very very end when she turns the screen for all of 2 minutes to show me. :( Sucks.


----------



## Betheney

I get my scans at an expensive private place. They have a big LCD screen in front of thw bed so I can watch. Then at the end you get a DVD with a video of the entire scan on it.

My first pregnancy was picture perfecr so my second pregnancy may have less recorded readings because I may have missed a few appointments... ooops


----------



## sethsmummy

oh dear oops lol. 

awww that sounds fab at your scan place hun. This one im going to you cant get a dvd till at least 28 weeks and i wont be going back lol. xx


----------



## RcdM

This is the one I have https://www.amazon.com/Omron-Series...ef=sr_1_7?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1407953427&sr=1-7

I don't think you can really do it wrong. It's super easy to set up. I brought it in to my dr appt in the first tri and they took my bp and then we took it with mine to make sure it was coming back with about the same reading. You basically just want to put it about an inch above your elbow/where your arm bends, about heart level. And make sure you're sitting with your feet on the ground and arms to your side or in your lap. I usually do my right arm, the nurse seems to do right or left so I don't think it matters that much which arm you do. 

At the MFM place where they do the full on growth ultrasounds, they have a screen on the wall so you can see everything they're doing. But at my dr's office, she just has a small portable u/s machine so you can't see it unless she turns it to show you. But she only seems to do u/s in first tri and anything after that has to be ordered and you have to go up to MFM. I wanted to go get a private 3D scan but we didn't do one with dd (she came before we had a chance!) and I also really want to get maternity photos done so I think I'd rather save my money for that instead. The private 3D ones are kind of expensive. They do all this extra stuff like record on a DVD set to music, etc. and I don't need all that. I wish I could just go somewhere to get like 10 minutes of viewing and a few 3D pictures.


----------



## sethsmummy

That's exactly what ill be getting, 10 minutes viewing and 8 pics. For £70 xx


----------



## Betheney

Omron BP machines are really good. Although the one on Amazon looks diff to the ones here in Aus and here you'd spend at least $100.

When my BP was bad the nurse taking my reading she'd take it once then frown then take it again. Then she'd say "maybe I'll try the other arm" then "don't talk this time" then "let's try it with you lying down" lol sometimes when my diastolic was like 112 they wouldn't even want to tell me but I would read the chart when they left. 

The 12w scan is a full and involved scan that goes for about 30 mins that's why it's at a proper scan place. It's the scan that's combined with your bloods done at 10weeks to get your risk of downs and other birth defects. Although this year I'm declining the bloods. Just seems a waste of $100 when it wouldn't change any decisions we'd make. But I'm going ahead with the scan because 20weeks is too long to wait to see the baby for the first time. Because my scan place is a rather expensive place at the end of the scan if the baby is in a good position they'll do 5 mins of a 3D for you. So I always get just a couple of 3D shots


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls.

I thought you would all be interested in a test they carried out st my 12week scsn today. Routinely they are now also screening for your risk of PE. They fill out a questionaire on your previous pregnancies and health and family history your previous birthed babies gestation and weight. Then they also takr 2 separate reading from both arms and they also measure thr arteries in your uterus during the ultrasound to combine it all together to give you a % of your chances of getting preeclampsia again. The tech said even if I don't have PE right now the arteries can still indicate whether it's bound to happen! Isn't that insane?! I'd never heard of anyone doing this screening.

Also scan wemt well baby bouncing around like a lunatic but my downs reading came back high risk. For now I've declined further testing. Maybe after 20week scan we'll see.


----------



## RcdM

Hmm that is definitely interesting! I've never heard of that screening either, I'm interested to know how that might help people in the future. 

Sethsmummy, did you have your gender scan?


----------



## sethsmummy

Sorry i totally forgot! My brain went straight from baby scan to christmas shopping lol so its fried. 

Ladies Meet Rohan Thomas :) :blue: 


https://i59.tinypic.com/2hfoxhw.jpg
https://i58.tinypic.com/5wb9z.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/2ufqf6c.jpg
https://i57.tinypic.com/2rdc93t.jpg


----------



## RcdM

Aww yay congrats!!! How exciting! And I love the name Rohan. :thumbup:

And don't scare me, I don't dare think about Christmas shopping yet!! :nope:


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe ive got a lot of the boys stuff already (well when its delivered lol). I have to be prepared this year.. ds1's bday in december then xmas, then baby and my mums bday not long after xmas. xx


----------



## rbourre

I just found this thread. My daughter was born at 29+5 because of pre-eclampsia. My blood pressure was so high that 1200 mg of Labetalol and 1 Adalat tablet a day would not bring it down. I was on hospital bed rest until they found the placenta was starting to detach and decided it was time to deliver. My little girl was 2 lbs 2 oz and spent 26 days in the NICU and 36 days in the special care nursery at my local hospital.

I am now just about 32 weeks with baby #2 and it's a boy. This pregnancy has been going so well. I had a bit of high blood pressure at the beginning of my pregnancy after I was taken off my bp meds at 5 weeks when I found out I am pregnant. My OB put me on baby aspirin and between that and eating healthier, my bp has been right around 120/80. I had a growth scan and OB appointment yesterday and baby is measuring at 4 lbs 5 oz, fundal height of 32 cm. I can't believe how big he was at 31+5, that's more than twice my daughters birth weight. She was only 5 lbs 10 oz on my due date.


----------



## Betheney

Sounds all too familiar. 1600mg of labetalol and 60mg of nafedapine and they went "screw it we're inducing you" I was at 33 weeks. However it was only a week after I was diagnosed with PE and so a week of constantly increasing my meds before they gave up.

The fact your current pregnancy is going well gives me hope!


----------



## sethsmummy

welcome Rbourre. Congratulations on your pregnancy.. I am glad to hear that it is going better this time round hun :hugs:


----------



## W8ing4ours

I've been a part of this thread a few times in the past, haven't been around for awhile though. Wondering if anyone here had pre-e with first 2 pregnancies , and not a third? I know it's very possible to not get it with a second pregnancy, but I don't think chances are very good if you've had it twice....

Not sure why I'm asking, I almost lost my son 6 months ago, I'm just mourning the children I have in a petry dish in a cyropreservation lab in minneapolis, my children were IVF babies and I still have 3 embryos left...


----------



## Betheney

I had it in my second but not the first which has like a 1% chance of happening if it's the same father which it was OR I had it in the first undiagnosed, they did tell me during labour which my first that my BP was very high.

so I'm either 3rd baby and potentially 3rd PE baby or I'm 3rd.baby and . potentially 2nd PE baby.

stay tuned and I'll let you know how it goes. Lol


----------



## sethsmummy

W8ing4ours said:


> I've been a part of this thread a few times in the past, haven't been around for awhile though. Wondering if anyone here had pre-e with first 2 pregnancies , and not a third? I know it's very possible to not get it with a second pregnancy, but I don't think chances are very good if you've had it twice....
> 
> Not sure why I'm asking, I almost lost my son 6 months ago, I'm just mourning the children I have in a petry dish in a cyropreservation lab in minneapolis, my children were IVF babies and I still have 3 embryos left...

aww hun im so sorry you have had such a hard journey :hugs: 

I had pre-e with 1st... high bp with second.. never got classed as pre-e but bp was high, protein in urine and i was having liver function tests every few days near the end. So far so good thing time but I've not had my BP done in a few weeks. xx


----------



## sethsmummy

how are we doing ladies? xx


----------



## rbourre

I'm over 33 weeks now, BP still great. 119/82 this morning. :D Couldn't be happier with how well this pregnancy is going.


----------



## sethsmummy

thats fantastic hun! well done :D xx


----------



## ttc126

My bp was 88/54 today...lol so i guess no worries here for me! 

Sethsmummy how are you?


----------



## Betheney

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. 14 weeks here so still a long way to go. Got my high risk clinic booking appt in about a week and they'll decide whether I'll go on asprin or not.


----------



## sethsmummy

ttc126 said:


> My bp was 88/54 today...lol so i guess no worries here for me!
> 
> Sethsmummy how are you?

thats fab hun!! Erm well iv not had my bp done since 16 weeks so i have no clue how its sitting. I keep feeling like im going to faint but i dont know what on earth is causing that one. Hopefully they will do my bp when i go for my anomoly scan, otherwise it wont be done again till 25 weeks. 



Betheney said:


> Glad to hear everyone is doing well. 14 weeks here so still a long way to go. Got my high risk clinic booking appt in about a week and they'll decide whether I'll go on asprin or not.

i hope your appointment goes well hun xxx


----------



## ttc126

Oh no! I'm feeling faint lately too but they said that's due to how low bp is. Maybe yours is low too? Could you go to the pharmacy and have it checked?

Betheny, good luck at your appt :)


----------



## Betheney

When my BP was low (post birth but still on meds) I would feel really dizzy. Like I didn't know what was up or down.

My Ob in my previous pregnancy said when your BP drops after being high it's very important it drops only a tiny bit back to a safe level. Which is why they increase meds slowly. He said the baby and placenta can't cope when it goes from high to low or very high to low. So if you're being medicated be sure it's not too low.


----------



## Betheney

Double post sorry


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks ladies. I will ask for it to be checked before my scan next week. Its only mainly when im busy or out walking. Im not on any meds anymore as the aspirin made me ill xx


----------



## rbourre

It was 2 years ago today that my pre-eclampsia got so bad we had to deliver at 29 weeks. My little girl is 2 today and I can't believe it. 

Everything still going great with my pregnancy. BP was 125/77 last night. I'm almost 34 weeks which was my first goal (aside from passing 29 weeks). :D


----------



## ttc126

Rbourre, that is awesome! It's so good to hear it's gone so much better for you this time! And a very happy birthday to your little one!!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

rbourre said:


> It was 2 years ago today that my pre-eclampsia got so bad we had to deliver at 29 weeks. My little girl is 2 today and I can't believe it.
> 
> Everything still going great with my pregnancy. BP was 125/77 last night. I'm almost 34 weeks which was my first goal (aside from passing 29 weeks). :D

happy birthday to your little girl hun! and thats super to hear you have reached 34 weeks with no problems!! it just goes to show how different each pregnancy is xx


----------



## Lambie

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me posting. I'm 12 weeks with baby no 2, my first baby was born at 31 weeks from pre eclampsia, they said a rare form and basically the placenta was inefficient. I've just had BP checked at the clinic and it was 150/80 and then 160/75. I felt very anxious about getting it done, I can't stop myself feeling nervous. Now the doctor has put me on 100mg of labetalol. I got home and got a blood pressure monitor and gradually just sitting here it's gone down to 115/75 so I'm a bit less worried now. God it was just like history repeating itself. Has anyone else had high bp and everything's been ok. I'm especially nervous as my little girl had a very bumpy ride and has long term complications from her prematurity. 

Thanks


----------



## rbourre

Lambie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting. I'm 12 weeks with baby no 2, my first baby was born at 31 weeks from pre eclampsia, they said a rare form and basically the placenta was inefficient. I've just had BP checked at the clinic and it was 150/80 and then 160/75. I felt very anxious about getting it done, I can't stop myself feeling nervous. Now the doctor has put me on 100mg of labetalol. I got home and got a blood pressure monitor and gradually just sitting here it's gone down to 115/75 so I'm a bit less worried now. God it was just like history repeating itself. Has anyone else had high bp and everything's been ok. I'm especially nervous as my little girl had a very bumpy ride and has long term complications from her prematurity.
> 
> Thanks

My bp was slightly high until 12 weeks when the doctor put me on baby aspirin. It's been fine since. I get nervous when the nurse takes it at my appointments and sometimes it's slightly higher than usual. The doctor will take it again and it's always back down to 120/80. I monitor mine twice a day at home, in the morning and the evening. Always take it resting and it's always fine. My doctor isn't worried when it's slightly higher when the nurse takes it because it's fine otherwise. I'm over 34 weeks after a 29 weeker and baby is perfectly healthy and growing great. The placenta was detaching and not working properly when I had my daughter so she was IUGR. This little guy was measuring 4lbs 5oz at 31 weeks. My daughter was born at 2lbs 2oz.


----------



## ttc126

So ladies.... question for the more experienced...

I had to go to the er yesterday. While there, my bp was first 133/79. This was up from 88/54 Tuesday. Then when i was finally discharged hours after laying on my left side waiting for other results, it was 90/97. No that's not a typo. What do you make of this? Currently waiting for ob to call.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My first instinct to to question the first reading..and what machine was used. Sometimes you can get funky readings from electronic machines...I always recheck on the other arm/wrist.

Were you feeling any high bp symptoms? Headache, blurred vision, etc

As for me, I'm 22+4, I think and still doing ok. BP goes up and down..I often forget to take my baby aspirin *blush*

I can't wait to reach 24 weeks at least..This pregnancy has me so nervous. My heart is being watched carefully due to my past postpartum heart failure.


----------



## rbourre

ttc126 said:


> So ladies.... question for the more experienced...
> 
> I had to go to the er yesterday. While there, my bp was first 133/79. This was up from 88/54 Tuesday. Then when i was finally discharged hours after laying on my left side waiting for other results, it was 90/97. No that's not a typo. What do you make of this? Currently waiting for ob to call.

Is it usually higher when you are at the doctor/hospital? Mine's always higher when someone else is taking it than when I do it myself. Mine was 116/81 this morning at home and 129/90 at the OB today.


----------



## rbourre

I saw the OB today. He said he's not going to let me go overdue so I have maximum 40 days to go. I'm hoping it's more like 20-30 since I'm getting really uncomfortable. Being over 34 weeks pregnant is SOOOOO much different than 29 weeks. Everything hurts, I'm uncomfortable all the time, baby's movements hurt because he's getting so strong, I have to pee constantly, I'm hot all the time.....but I wouldn't trade it for anything. I am so happy to be experiencing it and it definitely beats visiting my baby in the NICU.


----------



## ttc126

Thanks ladies... I'm sure it was just wonky at the hospital. I normally have it checked every other week at the hospital, so all readings I'm comparing are from drs and hospital. I was extremely stressed so I'm sure everything is fine. Have a check up on Thursday.

Rbourre, sorry you're so uncomfortable :( But yes, much better than visiting lo in nicu!!!

Peacelovebaby, i forget my aspirin too! Hoping the times we DO remember count!


----------



## Betheney

ttc126 said:


> Thanks ladies... I'm sure it was just wonky at the hospital. I normally have it checked every other week at the hospital, so all readings I'm comparing are from drs and hospital. I was extremely stressed so I'm sure everything is fine. Have a check up on Thursday.
> 
> Rbourre, sorry you're so uncomfortable :( But yes, much better than visiting lo in nicu!!!
> 
> Peacelovebaby, i forget my aspirin too! Hoping the times we DO remember count!

That definitely a high reading, usually when i had 1 high reading they would lie me down in a dark room and take it in 20 mins or they'd take in consistently every 20mins to see if it went back down or if it stayed up. If it stayed up then they upped my meds and monitored me overnight.


----------



## ttc126

Thanks betheny! I felt like they ought to do that, but being that it was the er, they don't know much about maternity care. It was beyond frustrating because they don't send you up to triage unless you're 20 weeks. So ridiculous! Ugh!!! So when i said "I'm concerned about my bp with my history of severe preeclampsia" they said "there's no way that's happening now you're not over 20 weeks." Ok i wasn't saying i have it, just that i was extremely concerned and was wanting them to retake it. Stupid! I hate how they decide "oh 19 weeks, not a baby worth saving" but "oh 20 weeks? You don't belong down in the er with sick people, go up to maternity." 

I'm sure you ladies are about the only ones who know how extremely stressful pregnancy after such a severe complication is so I'm sorry to vent but i feel so much better telling you all.


----------



## Betheney

oh right, before 20 weeks is a miscarriage and after 20 weeks is a stillbirth. So annoying. Maybe just see your pregnancy care provider when you can soon.

I mean it's much like how some care providers brush off trace protein in urine. I always had absolutely no protein in my urine then i showed a trace and the nurse said "i'm keeping you in for at least 24 hours and doing a 24 hours urine analysis" and i was like "but it's only trace..." turns out i had enough protein in that 24hrs to diagnose me with PE. It could of been another week or 2 before anyone else bothered to check.

A hospital here is now screening women for their risk of PE, i had mine done about 3 weeks ago and it's come back 1:24 so high risk enough to need asprin but obviously much better odds than i thought i'd have!!

I trust the risk assessment i mean they take your bloods, measure your arteries during the US and measure your BP twice on both arms and then ask you to fill out a questionaire. Except the questionaire said "Is this your first pregnancy" to which i ticked "NO" then it asked "did you have PE in your first pregnancy?" to which i ticked "NO" because it's the truth i had it in my second pregnancy not my first. But this was actually the only questions that addressed PE history, so as far as the questionaire was concerned it didn't indicate my history of PE... unless i missed it somewhere but i meant to go back over it at the time and didn't get a chance. It did ask at what gestation did i deliver but when i put 33 weeks for Remi it didn't actually ask for a reason... so i can't help my 1:24 isn't as accurate as it could be. But then again it makes no difference does it? i'm either going to get it or i'm not, i'm already pregnant and there's no going back.

<3


----------



## ginny83

Hi, wondering I can join you guys since I seem to be in a similar situation to some of you (unfortunately!)

I had my first son in Jan 2011 - he was induced due to pregnancy induced hypertension. started developing around 34ish weeks, but didn't need medication. No protein or swelling, but at 38+5 I thought I had decreased movements so went in, movements were fine but BP was something/103ish. So got admitted and induced a couple of days later.

Then I had 4 miscarriages :( in the middle of the miscarriages it was thought that my regular BP was borderline high so I got put on meds just because of my history with the miscarriages as well.

Now I'm pregnant again but this time I have made it so far to 21+5 :) Was on a whole heap of meds to help with the pregnancy sticking during the 1st tri and my BP meds got increased during 1st tri as well.... so now I'm on 1500mg of methyldopa (Aldomet). 

I usually monitor my BP at home (it's been great so far sitting around 120-130/70something but a couple of weeks ago we went away on a holiday and I forgot to take my machine and just got out of habit. So I took it tonight as I have an appointment on Thursday and it was 140/89 :( then around 130/81 and 130/83. Will make sure I take it again tomorrow morning and night so the hospital has a better idea of what's going on at home at my appointment, but feeling a bit worried. I know I can start taking labetalol as well but I feel like I'm so early still being not even 22 weeks.


----------



## ginny83

Betheney I'm going to ask about that risk assessment on Thursday. They looked at my arteries during my 20 week scan (which I actually had at 19+1 and everything looked fine) but that's all


----------



## Betheney

ginny83 said:


> Betheney I'm going to ask about that risk assessment on Thursday. They looked at my arteries during my 20 week scan (which I actually had at 19+1 and everything looked fine) but that's all

It's through Monash that it's done. So unless you went to a monash ultrasound place i don't think they do it. Here's a PDF on it. https://monashultrasound.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/MUFW-PreEclampsia-Screening-Brochure.pdf

I've been waiting for you to update. You've had your 20week scan!! WOOP WOOP!


----------



## ginny83

ah, I'm having all my scans at the hospital ... they've classed me as high risk for it anyway just coz of my BP, so I guess I'm already having monitoring for it no matter what (which I'm happy about!)


----------



## Betheney

ginny83 said:


> ah, I'm having all my scans at the hospital ... they've classed me as high risk for it anyway just coz of my BP, so I guess I'm already having monitoring for it no matter what (which I'm happy about!)

Are you on Asprin Already? or they're not putting you on it?

Can't believe you're so far along! (is that offensive to say?) i'm just so excited for this sticky baby!


----------



## ginny83

I really hope it is my rainbow baby - I'm a bit in shock too hehe

Yep I've been on aspirin from bfp :)


----------



## Betheney

ginny83 said:


> I really hope it is my rainbow baby - I'm a bit in shock too hehe
> 
> Yep I've been on aspirin from bfp :)

So I asked my doctor if I should go on aspirin as soon as I was pregnant and he said to wait and ask the hospital I don't have to start them until 12weeks. I asked them at 9 weeks and they said wait for my high risk booking appointment which wasn't until 15 weeks (today). I had my appt today so finally asked them and they said there's no point if I didn't start them within the first 12 weeks!!!! I asked every doc along the way and they all said it wouldnt matter when and now finally that I get to an obstetrician they said I really should have started weeks ago. She said if I want to start them just to make myself feel better then I'm more than welcome to start them. She said the aspirin inpacts how the vessels and arteries develop in the foest 12 weeks which can help prevent PE, seeing as they're now all developed it's not going to do much for my chances. But she really doesn't mind if I take it anyway. So I figure I might as well.

Feeling a bit bummed.


----------



## ginny83

oh big hugs, so hard when you don't get straight answers. I was also on clexane until 13 weeks for the same reason as you described, but that's also because of my history not just the reducing pre-e side of things. 

If it makes you feel better they want me to stay on aspirin until 36 weeks - so you'd think if there was no benefit at all after 12 weeks they would have told me to stop taking it?


----------



## sethsmummy

oh wow hun.. thats rediculous! I was also told not to start them until 12 weeks xx


----------



## rbourre

I didn't start my aspirin until 12 weeks. Before taking it, my bp was getting high again (around 140/90) and since being on it, my bp is usually around 120/80 or lower. I've made it 5 weeks past where I delivered my daughter and still going. I am sure it's because of the aspirin.


----------



## ttc126

I've only read a couple of studies that mentioned taking it before 12 weeks! I started at 8 but my ob told me if i preferred i could wait till 12. I'm sorry that must have stressed you out Hon!


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo haha thats ok hun. i could only take mine for like 2 weeks anyway because it made me ill. x


----------



## Betheney

See so all you ladies took it from 12 so surely it would help somehow starting at 15... the ob was really lovely and said she absolutely doesn't mind if i take it and wrote me up a script, she just doesn't have high hopes of it doing anything. But after talking to you ladies i think i will take it then. I mean it can't hurt can it? she said it can increase heartburn so i said then i could always stop couldnt' i? and she said absolutely.

BP was good and was 138/80


----------



## rbourre

I would definitely take it. It didn't give me heartburn and I haven't had any negative effects from it at all. It's been great for me. I have horrible heartburn all the time now, but I'm almost 35 weeks so it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Betheney

Thanks so much for your help and opinion  i love BnB

I did try to look at studies but not too many of them actually explicitly said WHEN the aspirin was started. I found one study that debunked the use of aspirin in preventing PE and when i read further the women were starting it at like 30 weeks of something ridiculous. I mean of course it didn't work starting it that late you twits.


----------



## ginny83

What dose if aspirin are you taking? I just buy mine over the counter


----------



## ginny83

The only risk about it I've read is that obviously it can thin your blood so ideally you don't want to be taking it leading up to surgery/labour just it case it causes you to bleed more than usual. In was told to take it until 36 weeks


----------



## sethsmummy

I was prescribed 75mg ginny.. thats the standard dose for pregnant woman who need it and i was to take it till 36 weeks. It made my dizzy spells twice as bad as they were though so had to stop.


----------



## Dinah93

In the UK they don't start aspirin until 12 weeks as it increases the risk of miscarriage before that.... its an anticoagulant so if you have an undiagnosed clotting condition that caused previous pre-e it would help regardless of when you started it so long as pre-e hadn't begun. I can only understand that it would be useless after cord formation if it worked as a vasodilator, it may be most useful if taken early but it would certainly still help in certain women. All the studies suggest that it doesn't have any impact on most women, but those it does it helps significantly, basically it all depends on why pre-e hit you and a lot of women won't ever know their cause because medicine at this point can't always tell us.


----------



## ginny83

I'm on a similar dose - 100mg

I started mine from bfp, funny enough for me it was to help prevent another miscarriage. I don't have a clotting disorder but it's thought that my immune system was attacking the babies as the placenta was being implanted, so when it was time for the placenta to take over I'd lose them. The aspirin was one of the things (I was also on lots of other meds) to help the vessels attach and implant nicely.


----------



## rbourre

Our low dose here is 81mg. You can buy it over the counter or get a prescription. I buy it over the counter because it's cheaper than paying for 20% of my prescription (I only have 80% coverage).


----------



## Betheney

i'm on 100mg the chemist told me it's cheaper over the counter, if i get the prescription it'll be more expensive so i payed $2 for 112 tablets at 100mg each


----------



## RcdM

It's been a while since I caught up on this thread! Glad to hear you ladies are doing well. I too started my low dose aspirin at like 12/13 weeks (can't remember exactly). My dr said I could start taking it right away, but I was worried about taking any type of meds in the first tri so I waited and my dr said that was fine. So I don't know why yours would say it's not effective if you start it later. 

rbourre I know you and I are very similar, it's so great to hear more stories of ladies that had pre-e and had to deliver very early and went on to have a full term baby the next time. I'm 36 weeks today and still doing well! But totally agree, movements are soooo different when they're so much bigger, and while I wouldn't trade it for the world, it's definitely becoming uncomfortable! 

I posted a few weeks ago about being a little concerned about my baby's growth. My BP has been great but at my 31 week growth scan he was measuring small and in the 15th percentile. I had another today at 36 weeks and he has clearly had a growth spurt! He is 6lbs 6oz and now in the 48th percentile! We're so happy and relieved. Me and DH were talking about how weird it will be to take home a 7-8 lb baby. DD was 2lbs 11oz and birth and 4 1/2 lbs when we took her home. We're not going to know what to do with him, he's going to seem so big! Lol

My BP however at this appointment was 121/68, and while that is pretty good it's actually the highest it's been all pregnancy. My average readings the past few months have been 108/66. Would this be concerning at all to you guys? I have my OB appointment tomorrow so we'll see what it is then and I'm sure she'll bring it up if she's concerned. I've been taking my own bp every day but my cuff is messed up, it squeezes SO tight that it's becoming unbearable. At least my appointments are weekly now. My c-section is booked for Oct 3 and I don't want him to have to come any sooner!


----------



## ttc126

RcdM, congrats! It's so amazing you're at 36 weeks :)

Your bp actually sounds fine to me but of course ask if you're concerned. Your bottom number is really only a couple points higher than your normal. I heard you should worry with an increase of 20 or more points in either number so it seems like you're ok. :)


----------



## sethsmummy

omg hun congratulations on reaching 36 weeks :dance: thats fantastic! I am glad he is growing so well :D 

oh man i can tell you now it is so so weird taking home a normal size baby compared to a little one. we were so amazed at ethan being able to fit newborn straight away lol and dh felt a lot safter changing bums and feeding because he was a normal size :haha: Im thinking this baby is going to be about 8 and a half to 9 lb lol! Although we have no idea what centile its on yet because my anomoly scan was a complete fail! UTI + stubborn baby meant it lasted all of 10 minutes and we didnt get anything done so im back on the 7th october for another try. 

your bp sounds fine hun :D like ttc said i think they worry if theres a jump of 20 or more for more than one appointment so they will probably check it again tomorrow. 

iv not had my bp done since 16 weeks so no idea how its doing :dohh: next mw appointment is on the 2nd october xx


----------



## ginny83

You BP sounds great RcdM - mine has been hovering around the same mark and theyve started cutting back my BP medication!


----------



## RcdM

Thanks all! Bp was steady at 120/68 again today. My dr said she's not worried even though it's a bit high for my average. She said she wouldn't start to be concerned unless it got up to the 140's/90's. She said it does look like it's starting to creep up there a little bit but my section is booked for 10/3 which is only 2 1/2 weeks (OMG) so she doesn't think it will be something that we'll run into. 

Had my group b strep test today, even though I'm having a section she said they still do it in case I do go into labor or water breaks or something. But she only swabbed the va-jay jay lol. Everyone else I've talked to said they swab there and ahem, your bottom. I was really expecting both so I thought that was kind of weird! But hey I'll take it if it's not necessary! 

Also... I'll post this in third tri thread but my c-section is booked for 6PM. I guess my doctor is on call all day that day so she can't schedule anything until she is off-call (is that a word? haha). So in order for me to have it that day (I really want to because my sister will be in town) it will have to be an evening section, which sucks for a few reasons - one, I can't eat for 8 hours prior so I will be able to have breakfast and that's about it! two, I'm going to be up and about all day long just getting more and more anxious! If it was first thing in the morning I'd be able to wake up and head right down. Although who knows if I would be able to sleep. Three - I'm going to be tired!! Maybe this is in my own head but I feel like I'll be awake all day long and then all the action will be happening late and into the middle of the night. But I suppose that's also not fair for me to complain about since women go into labor at all times of the day! Anyway, I'm just excited and can't believe I've made it this far. I was so so worried to even TTC #2 and here I am almost full term and still not having any issues. I thank God for that every day!

sethsmummy - sorry your anomoly scan didn't go very well. At least you get to go back again pretty soon. I couldn't go for that long to check my bp! I think I've become a little OCD about it, I take it at home on my own but I rely much more on the ones they do at the doctor because the nurses do it manually and not with a machine. And I know, it's so weird to even worry about him not fitting into all the newborn stuff we got. HA! My dd wasn't even wearing newborn sizes until she was like 5 months! This kiddo is already almost 6 1/2 lbs and with still over 2 more weeks to go, he could be 8 by the time I have him! That's so crazy.


----------



## sethsmummy

im glad your bp has come back down a bit hun :D thats fab news. 

they always need an anal swab hun so i wouldnt sorry.. Iv never had an anal swab done for it (ive been tested both times and hopefully will be again) and they only did a vaginal swab. it came back positive both times. 

i think on that day hun you should just try and sleep as much as possible. Have a decent breakfast to tide you over and if you have it early have small snacks until your cut off point. if you cant sleep then just try relax as best you can :) 

thanks hun :) 3 weeks till we go back.. fx for a better result this time round. I really want to know baby is ok in there and a)sex b) what centile they are on growth wise. ours use the machines, they very rarely do it manually anymore unles you get a high reading off the machine then they re-check manually. I checked it Friday when i was at the gp (they have a huge one in the waiting room) and it was sat fine :) 

haha that was like ds1.. at 4 months he was only just fitting into some newborn and it was still really baggy.. ill find a pic 

https://i59.tinypic.com/2yzfpcj.jpg he was 3 and a half months old in this pic.. by the time these clothes (newborn) fit him properly he was 4 almost 5 months old haha. the shorts were more like 3 quarter length pants haha xx


----------



## sethsmummy

haha looking for that picture.. did any of you other ladies have this problem 

https://i57.tinypic.com/s3ddeq.jpg 

bouncy chair simply not being small enough for baby :haha:


----------



## rbourre

sethsmummy said:


> haha looking for that picture.. did any of you other ladies have this problem
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/s3ddeq.jpg
> 
> bouncy chair simply not being small enough for baby :haha:

He's so adorable. This is my daughters first time in the bouncy seat. She was a little over 5 pounds and 17" 
https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h213/rhayward19/Cambridge-20121107-01223.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

rbourre said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> haha looking for that picture.. did any of you other ladies have this problem
> 
> https://i57.tinypic.com/s3ddeq.jpg
> 
> bouncy chair simply not being small enough for baby :haha:
> 
> He's so adorable. This is my daughters first time in the bouncy seat. She was a little over 5 pounds and 17"
> https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h213/rhayward19/Cambridge-20121107-01223.jpgClick to expand...

omg so cute <3 they really need to make chairs to fit tiny babies. ds1 was 6lb bang on in that pic at 4 weeks old xx


----------



## RcdM

Sethsmummy that's what I was thinking, sleep in a bit on that day, get a good breakfast and then take a nap! haha. Glad your bp is looking normal! 

Omg loving the pictures! Yes those shorts are almost pants on him! And yes we totally had the same problem with the bouncer chair. I put my dd in and she just kinda slanted over. I went back and read the manual and it said they should be at least like 6 pounds - so we put that away for a while lol! Your kiddos are adorable and now I must find one to share. :) 

Ok here she is I think a day or two after she came home, she was 4 1/2 lbs and 5 weeks old and was finally starting to fit into her preemie outfits. 

And here is her the first time we tried to put her in the bouncer, I think this was about 2 weeks after she had been home so she was like 7 weeks old, 37 weeks gestation. She didn't look too amused, but later on she ended up loving that thing.
 



Attached Files:







babyr.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









babyr2.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sethsmummy

aawwiiiess just look at her <3 is it possible to be broody even when your pregnant?? seriously i am sooooo broody :haha: The bouncer i have now would probably be ok for a small baby but back then we had just a normal bog standard one lol. I really cant imagine how teeny tiny your babies were ladies... Seth was 5lb 14oz and tiny ... imagining a baby even smaller than that is so hard. My dad told me i fit in his palm when i was born (3lb 14oz). 

definitely sounds like a good plan for section day lol.. make o/h run round after you too so you can reserve all your energy :D xx

https://i60.tinypic.com/oismmg.jpg<-- this is what i have from ethan (its hardly been used too since it was a replacement when his jungle one broke). 

is it mad for me to be wanting another dinky baby? I was saying to dh i would absolutely love another small baby but at least 6lb ... although i know im headed for a big baby this time :haha: xx


----------



## rbourre

RcdM said:


> Sethsmummy that's what I was thinking, sleep in a bit on that day, get a good breakfast and then take a nap! haha. Glad your bp is looking normal!
> 
> Omg loving the pictures! Yes those shorts are almost pants on him! And yes we totally had the same problem with the bouncer chair. I put my dd in and she just kinda slanted over. I went back and read the manual and it said they should be at least like 6 pounds - so we put that away for a while lol! Your kiddos are adorable and now I must find one to share. :)
> 
> Ok here she is I think a day or two after she came home, she was 4 1/2 lbs and 5 weeks old and was finally starting to fit into her preemie outfits.
> 
> And here is her the first time we tried to put her in the bouncer, I think this was about 2 weeks after she had been home so she was like 7 weeks old, 37 weeks gestation. She didn't look too amused, but later on she ended up loving that thing.

She's so cute. My daughter still loves the bouncy seat at 2 years old. She sits in it every time I go into the baby's room.



sethsmummy said:


> aawwiiiess just look at her <3 is it possible to be broody even when your pregnant?? seriously i am sooooo broody :haha: The bouncer i have now would probably be ok for a small baby but back then we had just a normal bog standard one lol. I really cant imagine how teeny tiny your babies were ladies... Seth was 5lb 14oz and tiny ... imagining a baby even smaller than that is so hard. My dad told me i fit in his palm when i was born (3lb 14oz).
> 
> definitely sounds like a good plan for section day lol.. make o/h run round after you too so you can reserve all your energy :D xx
> 
> https://i60.tinypic.com/oismmg.jpg<-- this is what i have from ethan (its hardly been used too since it was a replacement when his jungle one broke).
> 
> is it mad for me to be wanting another dinky baby? I was saying to dh i would absolutely love another small baby but at least 6lb ... although i know im headed for a big baby this time :haha: xx

My daughter was 2lbs 2oz, she was soooo small. This is the only picture I really have of her where she's not all wrapped up or in the isolette where you can't really tell how small she was.
https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h213/rhayward19/003.jpg

I'm hoping for a 6-7 pound baby this time but I think he's going to be more like 8-9 pounds. He was weighing approximately 4lbs 5oz at 31 weeks so there's not much chance of him only being 6 pounds if I go right to 39/40 weeks.


----------



## RcdM

Sethsmummy - I assume "broody" means like baby fever? LOL that's what we would call it in the US, I never heard that term so just wanted to ask! Haha. I like that bouncer! I wanted to get a new one for this kiddo because the one in that picture I posted is also just a plain old bouncer too, some of the stuff they have out there now is crazy and so fancy! But we couldn't justify spending more money on getting stuff we already have. I've done my best to replace the stuff that was overly girly but not everything. This little boy will unfortunately be swinging in a pink and brown flowery swing LOL! 

And I totally know what you mean about kind of wanting another small baby! When I heard this one was over 6 lbs I was shocked and also felt like I wished he was just a bit smaller. Because in 2 weeks he's definitely going to be in the 7 - 8 pound range too. Do you guys know if their weight gain tends to slow a bit in the last few weeks? I can't imagine them gaining at the same pace they did between like 27 -34 weeks.

rbourre - goodness look at your little one! So sweet and tiny! My dd was only 9oz bigger than her. I don't have hardly any pictures of when my dd first came out because DH was just in a shock and didn't take pictures. He finally did when one of the nurses suggested it, but that's like the only one picture we have too. I'm at work and those are at home on my computer though. 

Since we've been setting up the baby's room, my dd wants to get in everything too! She puts her dolls to "night-night" in his crib and she goes and gets them in the morning. It's so cute lol. And she tried to sit in the bumbo chair the other day, LOL and sadly she still kinda fits! Man she sat in that thing up until like a year and a half! I'm a bit worried she's going to be jealous of the baby and want all her old stuff because she knows it was hers at one time. I know it will really be an adjustment for her.


----------



## Betheney

Brooding is a term usually used for chickens! Off wikipedia (but when referring to birds) it says

"Being broody has been defined as "Being in a state of readiness to brood eggs that is characterized by cessation of laying and by marked changes in behavior and physiology""

haha but like most things it's been picked up and we now refer to women like that. The term broody isn't really used in Australia at all, i've only heard it used on BnB. In Australia when a woman is holding a baby and you get that huge urge to have another we usually say "oh my gosh i'm so clucky at the moment" or someone else might say "cluck cluck someone wants another!" lol i never realised how ridiculous it sounded as i'm so used to it.

4lbs 5oz is really good for 31weeks. We were 4lbs 3oz at 33.5 weeks and that was only a smidgen below average for 33 weeks. Eva was 6lb something at full term and i think Remi would of been a similar size.


----------



## ginny83

My son was 6lb 6oz at just over 39 weeks - I would love to have at least a 7lb baby this time. To me that means that everything worked the way it should - the bigger the better for me :)


----------



## Betheney

Eeeeeep I think I was a incredibly close to tearing. I had a tiny little cut that they ummed and ahhhed about stitching. So I don't want any bigger than Eva's 6lbs lol. I had a friend who had a big baby after a small one and tore the second time. So I'm terrified of that happening!


----------



## ttc126

I had a pretty bad tear with ds... He was 6lbs 5oz at 36 weeks. I had 10 ish stitches but honestly it didn't really hurt that much after or even when it happened.


----------



## ginny83

I had a 2nd degree tear and needed 3 stitches - honestly didnt even realise they were doing it and I walked back to the ward


----------



## sethsmummy

rbourre - omg shes so tiny <3 <3 ... i dont think baby will mind beign in pink ;) mine is the same colour as the one i posted so ill be ok either way. 
ds2 was 7lb 8oz at 38+5 and he seemed so chunky lol.. well till his water weight and swelling went then he looked small. 

RcdM - haha yes thats what broody is :D :D I cant believe all the different terms that are used :haha: each and every one makes us sound like raving lunatics :haha: the last couple of weeks they gain roughly 7oz per week. 
That is so darn cute about your lo hun. ds1 was the same when we were expecting ds2.. he was in everything (literally), he sat in the swing, went in the swinging crib, the changing station (inc in the bath bit), the bumbo... haha he fit in everything. :rofl: 

bethany - lol :rofl: over here being "clucky" means being over protective and overbearing haha. 
i would love to have known what ds1 would have weighed had my pre-natal care actually been adequate.. he was born at 41+6. I absolutely hate to think of whether he would have survived if he had arrived after my forewaters went at 32 weeks. he would have been tiny. 

not all bigger babies will give a tear.. you can try perenial massage. My sisters babies were all over 10lb and she didnt tear with a single one :) 


iv stuck 2 pics of ds1 and his obsession with ds2's things on lol. he was 3 when these were taken.
 



Attached Files:







465463_10151420143780329_1436899119_o.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3









858746_10151508421750329_693865192_o.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Betheney

Yeah my mum had up to 10lb babies and never tore, but the fact i was so close to tearing with Eva and didn't makes me think anything larger definitely will

I was quite shocked it hurt so much when Remi came out actually. I still hard the ring of fire and it bloody HURT!!!! i expected a 33 weeker to not hurt that much. But then again his head circumference was only 1cm smaller than Evas was at full term. But i still had quite a lot of swelling and it felt as if i'd pushed out a full termer

I think i'm terrified of tearing because the little "laceration" that i did have was HORRIBLE during recovery. I nearly cried everytime i had to pee, i started sitting in the bath to pee with water around me because pouring water on me while peeing just didn't work. (yes i was constantly disinfecting the bath!!) but my laceration wasn't on my perinium it was... on the inside of my inner labia? it's hard to explain but it was RIGHT NEXT TO where i wee'd hence why pouring water didn't really help because the pee still got to the cut first. So i just think with this horrid memory it's really ramped up my fear of tearing.

That's so funny you use Clucky but it has a different meaning! how bizarre.


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo thats a nasty place to have a cut! iv had a cut there before and omg.. i always hold a bit of toilet tissue over ones like that.. messy but nothing a good hand wash cant sort out. haha i also did the pee in the bath thing after ds1! :haha: 

its amazing how around the world different words mean totally different things xx


----------



## ginny83

funny enough with DS it didn't really hurt me pushing him out - it actually felt really relieving when his head came out and then the rest of his body didn't seem like hard work. the contractions where horrible horrible though! Also, with my 16 week loss I was semi induced even though they were doing to do a D&C, and the contractions I got from that hurt just as much which I was really surprised about


----------



## ttc126

I'm already just terrified of labor in general i think! I'm like "oooh i don't want to do it!!!!" Lol!!!!

Love the terms clucky and broody... :) 

Seths mummy, your son is absolutely darling! :)

My ds has NO clue a baby is coming lol!!!! He's still such a baby himself. Although he's one he tends to be behind by a few months on milestones and development. Some of that i attribute to him being a late preemie.... but some i think is just him taking his time :) At nearly 13 months he is nowhere near walking and still army crawls most of the time. He's a real sweetie though and very attached to me so i don't know what he'll think when his brother arrives. Oh! I'm sorry i never shared on this thread... we found out its another BOY for us! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

eekk im a little scared now too haha. iv never had a full natural labour.. infact no natural because i was induced with ds1 and then he was a forecep delivery. 

ttc i wouldnt worry hun my friends little boy who was a 35 weeker didnt walk till just under 1 and a half hun and hes caught up so much now :) 
Congratulations on a boy hun! xx


----------



## Betheney

ginny83 said:


> funny enough with DS it didn't really hurt me pushing him out - it actually felt really relieving when his head came out and then the rest of his body didn't seem like hard work. the contractions where horrible horrible though! Also, with my 16 week loss I was semi induced even though they were doing to do a D&C, and the contractions I got from that hurt just as much which I was really surprised about

I don't mind pushing the baby out, i would do that over horrific contractions a million times over, but i do think the ring of fire really does BURN and i just wasn't expecting it when Remi was born. My pushing stages have been relatively easy. Eva took 20mins to push out and Remi only 1 minute. lol

Eva was a spontaneous labour and natural birth with waters breaking and 18.5 hours later giving birth to her, i had gas and air and a pethadine injection (for all the good it did)

Remi was kind of induced at 33 weeks, however i had no drip and no IV lines or anything. I was given the prostalglandin to help ripen my cervix as it was 2cm long and closed (incredibly unfavorable) and then 12 hours later we were to start the induction, but a few hours after having the prostalgladin (Which is called Cervadil in Aus) i gave birth, with no drugs, no gas and air and no need to be connected to the drip or anything. So Even though i was semi induced with Remi, everything was completely natural, my body just needed a little kick start and then laboured all the rest. Poor Remi came in such a rush and no one was prepared, everything expected BEST case scenario at 33 weeks would be that my cervix would be open at least 1-2cm in the morning (after 12hrs of cervadil) to break my waters and put me on the drip, no one was expecting me to go into full blown labour and birth a few hours later.


----------



## RcdM

Thanks for explaining "broody" haha! And don't worry we have plenty of sayings that sound absolutely ridiculous over here too. 

ttc - congrats on the boy!! My dd was finally walking around 13/14 months, which would be like 11/12 months adjusted. She was crawling on her first birthday and she could stand a bit but that's about it. 

Sethsmummy your little boy in the swing is so cute! It's so funny how our kiddos are small and can still fit into things that most 1 year old's can't. 

Is it weird that I actually want to go into labor a bit before my section? I guess I'd just like to feel what labor and contractions are like for the experience, even though I'm having a repeat section. Since having my dd at 30 weeks I obviously never even got close to even thinking about what it may be like. 

Speaking of, I have been feeling a little crampy the last few days, just like period cramps. I'm sure it's normal at this stage. I swear I never thought I'd make it this far. My very last OB appointment is tomorrow, and then I'll be having this little baby the following Friday! Can't believe it.


----------



## ttc126

Rcdm, that is so amazing!!!! Congrats to you i can't believe*you're so close to meeting your little one!!!!!!!! I'm so excited to hear how it goes!


----------



## rbourre

I will be term in 5 days. :D Well basically 4 because today is almost over. I never, ever thought I'd get this far after having such severe pre-eclampsia and delivering at 29 weeks last time. I'm hoping that baby boy decides to come on his own toward the end of next week when I will be 38 weeks. I'm anxious to meet him and to not be pregnant anymore since everything is getting so uncomfortable and hard to do. I can't wait to have a full term baby. It's going to be so much different.


----------



## ttc126

Rbourre! Amazing! I wish you a very easy happy delivery :)


----------



## sethsmummy

omg Rcdm i cant believe your so close to having your baby! that is amazing :D 
hehe thanks! its a blessing and a curse because he loves going in the baby things or the pram... his butt even still fits in a bumbo :haha: 

rbourre :wohoo: Im so glad you ladies are having good pregnancies this time. everyone deserves a fantastic pregnancy without having to worry about a preemie or a sick baby. There must be a hting about 38 weeks.. im hoping this bubba makes an appearence between 37+1 (boxing day) and 37+6.... or 38+1 onwards... I think ill be given a section date either at 40 weeks or 40+6 so as long as i beat those dates ill be happy :D xx


----------



## rbourre

My blood pressure has started to rise. I have a doctor's appointment in the morning, I will see what he says or if there's any protein in my urine. I'm so close to term so if it keeps rising and he decides to induce next week, I am ok with that. I'm looking forward to meeting my son and not being pregnant anymore.


----------



## sethsmummy

You are very close to term Hun... hopefully though it's just a small rise and nothing to worry about :) xx


----------



## RcdM

Hope everything is still going smoothly for you rbourre.

So, this morning while driving to work I started seeing shimmery star like spots. It reminded me of when you look at something really bright and then look away and you can still see it for a bit. Well I hadn't really looked at anything bright and it lasted for a good 20 minutes. 

I had blurry vision with my dd so I knew vision disturbances can be serious. It did go away finally but I still called my dr's office and figured they'd want me to come in given my history. The nurse basically just said that if it comes back to go ahead and come in... I told her about my history and previous pregnancy with pre-e and she said yeah it can be a sign so just make sure if it comes back or you start getting a headache or something to come in. I said okay and hung up, but I'm not sure if that answer sits well with me. I thought they'd want me to come in right away, again just because of my history. I had perfect bp at my dr appt on Tuesday, 102/60, and I didn't take my bp at home yesterday or this morning. I know things can change overnight... What would you guys do? Should I just go in for peace of mind? 

I will be 38 weeks tomorrow and so this time I'm not freaking out as much, all my bags are packed and everything is ready to go so if something happens now I'm okay with it. But I obviously don't want to take any chances. Should I wait a bit and see if it comes back first, or should I just head in even though the nurse didn't make it seem too urgent?


----------



## sethsmummy

I think you should go in just to be checked hun. or can you do your bp at home and see what its sat at?? xx


----------



## RcdM

Yeah... I think I'm just gonna go in anyway. I am at work so can't check bp. Usually I check it every night but last night I forgot.


----------



## sethsmummy

id definitely go in in that case hun. if you have to just say it hapened again xx


----------



## ttc126

Ooh rbourre, hope everything is ok!!!!

Rcdm, i think I'd go in too! They should check you out and i feel like better safe than sorry! Hope you're ok!


----------



## rbourre

My blood pressure was 148/101 at my appointment today and they said I had protein in my urine. I was sent to L&D triage to be monitored after my doctor's appointment. They did an NST, blood work, another urine sample and ultrasound. Everything came back good so I was sent home. There was no protein in my urine in that sample. My blood pressure was still high but because everything else was ok, the doctor let me go home. I go back next Friday so we will see what he says then. I am supposed to continue to monitor my blood pressure at home and if it goes up to 150/100 and stays there for multiple readings, then I have to go back. 

I'm really excited to meet baby, but I'm glad he gets to stay in for at least a little while longer. I'm hoping he decides to come on his own sometime before next Friday so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## ttc126

Sorry don't know why my phone posts everything twice!!!!!! 

Glad you got sent home Hon! I'm sorry you have to deal with this stress :(


----------



## RcdM

I got sent home too :) bp was totally fine, no protein, baby doing fine. Kicking like a maniac actually. I agree rbourre, I'm ready to meet my little boy but would be happier if he could wait just a bit longer. 

They don't know what caused the weird vision and they have no explanation for it. So they said just be aware and if anything comes back again to go back in.


----------



## ttc126

What a relief rcdm! 

Do you think you maybe were getting a migraine? My mom gets them with vision disturbance but no headache....


----------



## sethsmummy

im glad your both ok! FX those little ones stay put for a couple extra days and then decide to come on their own. xxx


----------



## RcdM

I don't know ttc, I've never really had a migrane. Someone else said maybe it was low blood sugar but I didn't do anything differently than any other day, so who knows. 

This is my last weekend being pregnant! 38 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## rbourre

RcdM said:


> I don't know ttc, I've never really had a migrane. Someone else said maybe it was low blood sugar but I didn't do anything differently than any other day, so who knows.
> 
> This is my last weekend being pregnant! 38 weeks today! :happydance:

I'm jealous. I'm hoping it's my last weekend being pregnant too. I would have liked him to stay in until at least 38-39 weeks, but with my blood pressure rising I would rather him come on his own before my next doctor's appointment (a week from today). Otherwise, I will probably be sent to L&D to be monitored again and possibly induced. I will be 37 weeks tomorrow and that is a huge after a 29 weeker so I won't mind if he comes on his own now.


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo heres hoping this is both your last weekends being pregnant and we get to see some baby pictures next week :D :D :dance: excited!! 

happy 37 and 38 weeks : D


----------



## rbourre

So happy to officially be 37 weeks. :D My blood pressure was perfect last night, 118/80. It's weird that it can be 148/101 one day and 118/80 the next.


----------



## sethsmummy

There are so may things that can effect your BP. fx it stays that way hun :D xx


----------



## smiller1404

With my first son.. I developed preE at 38 weeks, was induced and after 36 hrs and not making it past 5 cm they did a c section. By the time they did the section, my platelets were beginning to change but everything was fine once baby was born.
I just has my second baby August 2nd, 6 weeks early. At 27 weeks my blood pressure randomly spiked and my hands went numb. No proteins in my pee and my blood pressure was fine when they checked it again. I had random spikes from then on. I left work around July 20th and took a trip to the zoo. I noticed I was swelling a bit more and when I got home, i had a pee test done and sure enough there was proteins.. I waited until I started to feel sick before I went to the hospital (about a week later). When I showed up, things weren't that bad. Proteins in pee and a little bit elevated pressure. They kept me, 3 days later I took my 'episode'. 

I started to bleed as my pressure sky rocketed and my placenta began to detach. My brain instantly swelled and I've never felt soo much pain in my life. My vision went and so did my kidneys. After baby was out things got even worse.. They had a hard time controlling the bleeding and on top of that my blood was breaking itself down. I had under half the amount of blood I should has in my body, my temp dropped below 30, I was the next best thing to being dead. Needless to say, I was in icu for 4-5 days. I had 6 blood transfusions, had 13 plasmapheresis treatments thru my arms and a giant tube in my neck. They were going to start my on dialysis but my kidney function came back the day before they were going to start. 
It's been 9 weeks and everything is pretty well back to normal. My eye sight is still a little off as swelling left me with astigmatisms in both eyes so now I need glasses. 

Luckily I survived and there was nothing wrong with the baby except he was early. Best of luck and I pray no one has to go thru what I did !!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My goodness!! I have been watching my bp very closely. Sorry you went through that. Thank god you're ok.

I've been contracting a little and bp is midline..but i don't have any protein pee sticks. are those OTC?

How is baby doing? I'm curious cuz I know mine will be early as well


----------



## rbourre

My blood pressure has started to rise but no pre-eclampsia has been diagnosed yet. The doctor put me on 200 mg of Labetalol a day to see if it helps and I go back on Wednesday. If it's still high by Wednesday, it seems like I will be induced. If it goes down, he will let me go to 40 weeks but not beyond that. I have maximum 2 more weeks of being pregnant, but I am really hoping baby comes on his own...this weekend sounds perfect. I'd love to go into labour this weekend because then my husband can be home with us until the 14th and I won't have to worry about being induced at all.


----------



## smiller1404

Luckily we are okay and the baby is doing great ! He's 8 pounds and 9 weeks today ! The pee sticks were from someone I knew at the hospital. I knew what to look for after last time. I had Braxton hicks often but when everything happened, my stomach started to get tight a couple hours before. It was like a real bloaty feeling, and it just got tighter to the point I felt like I was going to explode. Then when I sat down I had a big gush of blood... Luckily I was already in the hospital. They said if I was home, we probably wouldn't have made it. 
Best of luck !! Let baby cook as long as possible! I felt horrible looking at this little tiny baby knowing he needed to cook longer but he couldn't because my body is so messed up :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oh I am hoping he will cook longer! We are aiming for 36 weeks. But depends on preE and my heart function in coming weeks. Fingers crossed. I'm so glad baby is doing ok for you! The things we survive huh!


----------



## sethsmummy

smiller1404 said:


> With my first son.. I developed preE at 38 weeks, was induced and after 36 hrs and not making it past 5 cm they did a c section. By the time they did the section, my platelets were beginning to change but everything was fine once baby was born.
> I just has my second baby August 2nd, 6 weeks early. At 27 weeks my blood pressure randomly spiked and my hands went numb. No proteins in my pee and my blood pressure was fine when they checked it again. I had random spikes from then on. I left work around July 20th and took a trip to the zoo. I noticed I was swelling a bit more and when I got home, i had a pee test done and sure enough there was proteins.. I waited until I started to feel sick before I went to the hospital (about a week later). When I showed up, things weren't that bad. Proteins in pee and a little bit elevated pressure. They kept me, 3 days later I took my 'episode'.
> 
> I started to bleed as my pressure sky rocketed and my placenta began to detach. My brain instantly swelled and I've never felt soo much pain in my life. My vision went and so did my kidneys. After baby was out things got even worse.. They had a hard time controlling the bleeding and on top of that my blood was breaking itself down. I had under half the amount of blood I should has in my body, my temp dropped below 30, I was the next best thing to being dead. Needless to say, I was in icu for 4-5 days. I had 6 blood transfusions, had 13 plasmapheresis treatments thru my arms and a giant tube in my neck. They were going to start my on dialysis but my kidney function came back the day before they were going to start.
> It's been 9 weeks and everything is pretty well back to normal. My eye sight is still a little off as swelling left me with astigmatisms in both eyes so now I need glasses.
> 
> Luckily I survived and there was nothing wrong with the baby except he was early. Best of luck and I pray no one has to go thru what I did !!

oh my gosh hun so sorry you had to go through that but i am glad you and baby are now fine :hugs: 



PeaceLoveBaby said:


> My goodness!! I have been watching my bp very closely. Sorry you went through that. Thank god you're ok.
> 
> I've been contracting a little and bp is midline..but i don't have any protein pee sticks. are those OTC?
> 
> How is baby doing? I'm curious cuz I know mine will be early as well

you can get them on amazon/ebay hun. or some chemists online... do a google search for 10 perameter urine tests. I have some as i like to watch my own too. 



rbourre said:


> My blood pressure has started to rise but no pre-eclampsia has been diagnosed yet. The doctor put me on 200 mg of Labetalol a day to see if it helps and I go back on Wednesday. If it's still high by Wednesday, it seems like I will be induced. If it goes down, he will let me go to 40 weeks but not beyond that. I have maximum 2 more weeks of being pregnant, but I am really hoping baby comes on his own...this weekend sounds perfect. I'd love to go into labour this weekend because then my husband can be home with us until the 14th and I won't have to worry about being induced at all.

oo i hope it stays under control with the tablets hun. 


I wonder how RdCm got on! I really hope we get to see some gorgeous pics and that baby arrived safely yesterday :D : D

AFM - i had the midwife on thursday and my bp is great sat at 130/74 :D + protein but there always has been so far this pregnancy. x


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls. 

I've been thinking about PE. I'm sure some.of you have read that it may have something to do with allergens and your partners sperm. Women who have been exposed to a males sperm a lot and over an extensive period of time have a lower chance of getting PE as their body has grown used to their partners sperm

I found this really interesting because I have long suspected I'm allergic to my husbands sperm. When we started having sex 10 years ago I realised after the deed was done I would get an intensely horrible burn internally but no problem if he didn't finish. When we switched to condoms I had no problems at all and I'd forget all about the burning until years later we'd have unprotected sex and I'd deal with it all over again.

Since then we've been having unprotected sex for so many years it no longer burns. But I wonder if at the heart of it, this was a contributing factor to getting PE with my son.


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls. I developed severe preeclampsia with my first pregnancy but was asymptomatic. It was only discovered at a routine MW appointment at 32 weeks and I was hospitalised that day in high dependency and was allowed no visitors. They could not believe I had not started convulsing already by that point as blood pressure was sky high and 4+ protein in urine. They managed to stabilise me for 24 hours using IV labetelol, magnesium sulphate but unfortunately my body was not playing ball so had emergency CS at 33 weeks. With that pregnancy I had taken aspirin for first 20 weeks as a precaution after 2 previous mmc's. Consultant said if I hadn't or if I'd have stopped taking them sooner then my boy might not have been here. My blood pressure remained high after delivery and I was kept in hospital for a fortnight. I was released on labetelol and nifidipene for a few months after. Was told bp meant I could not go back on pill. That was 3.5 years ago. 

Found out last week I'm pregnant again. Booked doctors appointment for following day and they had me go for bloods next day and have booked me in for ultra early MW appointment tomorrow to get consultant referral sorted and any meds. Have been taking aspirin again and high dose folic off my own back. Not sure what else they'll give me if anything. Doc took bp which was lowest since having pre-e at 110/80.

Wish me luck xxx


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi can I join you? I've read through most of the recent posts and was excited to read some of you are almost ready to have baby and haven't developed pre-e again. 

My pre-e was picked up at 36 weeks (though my bp had bee rising since 32 weeks, just wasn't ridiculously high) and I was kept in hospital for a week while they tried to control bp using labetalol and nifedipine. Had a scan and DD was found to be on the 2nd percentile, placenta had started failing so I was induced at 37 weeks and she was born on my husbands birthday (love that!) weighing 5lb4 but perfectly healthy. After birth my bp was out of control so a lot of it is very hazy to me, I remember waking up with an iv but I'm not sure what I was given. Bp was high the following few weeks but by 6 weeks I was able to come off the nifedipine.

This time I've been on aspirin since my bfp, due to having 3 mcs since DD then my consultant said it also could help prevent repeat pre-e. I recently came off it though because I'd read one of the side effects was heartburn and mine has been horrendous the past few weeks! I've developed GD this time so think I'll have a bigger baby, though so far it's been diet managed. 

Anyway I've recently been having a few headaches which has reminded me of last time. Really hoping it doesn't happen this time, I couldn't imagine a long hospital stay with DD at home.


----------



## rbourre

Beadette said:


> Hi girls. I developed severe preeclampsia with my first pregnancy but was asymptomatic. It was only discovered at a routine MW appointment at 32 weeks and I was hospitalised that day in high dependency and was allowed no visitors. They could not believe I had not started convulsing already by that point as blood pressure was sky high and 4+ protein in urine. They managed to stabilise me for 24 hours using IV labetelol, magnesium sulphate but unfortunately my body was not playing ball so had emergency CS at 33 weeks. With that pregnancy I had taken aspirin for first 20 weeks as a precaution after 2 previous mmc's. Consultant said if I hadn't or if I'd have stopped taking them sooner then my boy might not have been here. My blood pressure remained high after delivery and I was kept in hospital for a fortnight. I was released on labetelol and nifidipene for a few months after. Was told bp meant I could not go back on pill. That was 3.5 years ago.
> 
> Found out last week I'm pregnant again. Booked doctors appointment for following day and they had me go for bloods next day and have booked me in for ultra early MW appointment tomorrow to get consultant referral sorted and any meds. Have been taking aspirin again and high dose folic off my own back. Not sure what else they'll give me if anything. Doc took bp which was lowest since having pre-e at 110/80.
> 
> Wish me luck xxx

Good luck, I hope everything goes smoothly for you. I was also told I couldn't go on the pill because of my blood pressure. My blood pressure went way down with this pregnancy and until last week remained right around 120/80. 



Anniebobs said:


> Hi can I join you? I've read through most of the recent posts and was excited to read some of you are almost ready to have baby and haven't developed pre-e again.
> 
> My pre-e was picked up at 36 weeks (though my bp had bee rising since 32 weeks, just wasn't ridiculously high) and I was kept in hospital for a week while they tried to control bp using labetalol and nifedipine. Had a scan and DD was found to be on the 2nd percentile, placenta had started failing so I was induced at 37 weeks and she was born on my husbands birthday (love that!) weighing 5lb4 but perfectly healthy. After birth my bp was out of control so a lot of it is very hazy to me, I remember waking up with an iv but I'm not sure what I was given. Bp was high the following few weeks but by 6 weeks I was able to come off the nifedipine.
> 
> This time I've been on aspirin since my bfp, due to having 3 mcs since DD then my consultant said it also could help prevent repeat pre-e. I recently came off it though because I'd read one of the side effects was heartburn and mine has been horrendous the past few weeks! I've developed GD this time so think I'll have a bigger baby, though so far it's been diet managed.
> 
> Anyway I've recently been having a few headaches which has reminded me of last time. Really hoping it doesn't happen this time, I couldn't imagine a long hospital stay with DD at home.

I was terrified of another hospital stay with a 2 year old at home. I had no idea how we would have managed if it all happened again but thankfully we were lucky and it didn't. I hope your headaches don't mean anything. I've been having headaches the last few days since I started Labetalol again. I don't remember having that problem the first time.


----------



## Anniebobs

rbourre said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join you? I've read through most of the recent posts and was excited to read some of you are almost ready to have baby and haven't developed pre-e again.
> 
> My pre-e was picked up at 36 weeks (though my bp had bee rising since 32 weeks, just wasn't ridiculously high) and I was kept in hospital for a week while they tried to control bp using labetalol and nifedipine. Had a scan and DD was found to be on the 2nd percentile, placenta had started failing so I was induced at 37 weeks and she was born on my husbands birthday (love that!) weighing 5lb4 but perfectly healthy. After birth my bp was out of control so a lot of it is very hazy to me, I remember waking up with an iv but I'm not sure what I was given. Bp was high the following few weeks but by 6 weeks I was able to come off the nifedipine.
> 
> This time I've been on aspirin since my bfp, due to having 3 mcs since DD then my consultant said it also could help prevent repeat pre-e. I recently came off it though because I'd read one of the side effects was heartburn and mine has been horrendous the past few weeks! I've developed GD this time so think I'll have a bigger baby, though so far it's been diet managed.
> 
> Anyway I've recently been having a few headaches which has reminded me of last time. Really hoping it doesn't happen this time, I couldn't imagine a long hospital stay with DD at home.
> 
> I was terrified of another hospital stay with a 2 year old at home. I had no idea how we would have managed if it all happened again but thankfully we were lucky and it didn't. I hope your headaches don't mean anything. I've been having headaches the last few days since I started Labetalol again. I don't remember having that problem the first time.Click to expand...

I think (hope) it's just tiredness. They've not been strong headaches and my bp has been on the low side this pregnancy so I can hold out hope it's nothing. My headaches got worse last time when I was put on the labetalol, apparently it's a side effect of the drug and the disease. Makes things simple eh?!


----------



## Amythyst

What dose of aspirin do you guys take?


----------



## Beadette

I'm on low dose aspirin as I think most people are prescribed during pregnancy. It's 75mg x


----------



## Anniebobs

I'm on 75mg too, I don't think you're allowed to take a proper dose of aspirin during pregnancy, just baby aspirin.


----------



## rbourre

Mine is 81 mg, that's what low dose is here. 

I am having my baby tomorrow. I am going in tonight to get a Foley catheter inserted and then coming home. I go back tomorrow when they call me if the catheter doesn't start labour before then. Thankfully, I did not develop pre-eclampsia again, just pregnancy induced hypertension. I will take that over pre-eclampsia. Hopefully it goes away after the birth and I can get off Labetalol.


----------



## Anniebobs

Hope it all goes well tomorrow rbourre, so exciting to know baby will be here soon! Great to hear you didn't get preeclampsia again, gives me hope.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm on 81mg per day. And I keep forgetting to take it..oops :-/


----------



## Betheney

BP today was 130/80  so still going good


----------



## ginny83

my baby aspirin dose is 100mg, but that's what dose low dose is over here

great news betheney! My BP is being very good too - 120/80! Also had a growth scan today and bubba is 1.1kgs according to the scanning machine and measuring just over 27 weeks :)


----------



## sethsmummy

rbourre said:


> Mine is 81 mg, that's what low dose is here.
> 
> I am having my baby tomorrow. I am going in tonight to get a Foley catheter inserted and then coming home. I go back tomorrow when they call me if the catheter doesn't start labour before then. Thankfully, I did not develop pre-eclampsia again, just pregnancy induced hypertension. I will take that over pre-eclampsia. Hopefully it goes away after the birth and I can get off Labetalol.

good luck hun! xx


----------



## ginny83

good luck rbourre!


----------



## rbourre

Thanks. I'm still at home. I had the catheter inserted last night and had contractions every 2-5 minutes for a few hours but they went away. I'm still waiting for the hospital to call and let me know when to come in.


----------



## Betheney

Oh I saw you had posted and thought we might be getting a baby update! Not long now. Why did they do the catheter and not the prostalglandin gel like cervidil or something?

Has your PIH been medicated?


----------



## Anniebobs

Hope things get moving for you today rbourre. You must be so excited to meet your baby now!


----------



## rbourre

Betheney said:


> Oh I saw you had posted and thought we might be getting a baby update! Not long now. Why did they do the catheter and not the prostalglandin gel like cervidil or something?
> 
> Has your PIH been medicated?

Just got access to the internet again to post an update. They had to do a catheter because of a previous c-section. I was on Labetalol for a week before delivery.

I finally got the call on Friday at 5:30 am to come in for my induction. They broke my water around 8:30, started syntocinon for contractions around 10 after deciding that I wasn't going to start contraction on my own. Baby's heart rate wasn't liking the contractions so they ended up lowering and then stopping the syntocinon. They were starting to talk about a possible c-section but decided to start syntocinon on a low dose to see if it would help me get to 10 cm. I was 10 cm shortly after, pushed for over an hour but I spiked a fever so they wanted baby out asap. They decided on either forceps or a c-section. We tried forceps and within 10 minutes at 9:35 pm, Hudson was born weighing 7lbs 3oz at 38+6 weeks. He's doing great, we came home this morning.
 



Attached Files:







1922230_10152291831141548_1005721041826919809_n.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3









10632699_10152295347161548_2873350496251229065_n.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations rbourre!!!!!!!! 

He is so sweet!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## sethsmummy

rbourre! How cute is Hudson!!! <3 <3 congratulations hun and he looks fab for being a forecep delivery too <3 <3


----------



## rbourre

sethsmummy said:


> rbourre! How cute is Hudson!!! <3 <3 congratulations hun and he looks fab for being a forecep delivery too <3 <3

The only thing he had was a scratch on one side of his face and it's almost completely gone now.


----------



## sethsmummy

thats fantastic hun! im so happy heres here and your both healthy hun :D xx


----------



## Beadette

Congratulations! X


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations! What a beautiful little boy. Hope you're recovering well.


----------



## Betheney

Congratulations!!!! The labour sounds a bit stressfull. Glad he is here safe and sound.


----------



## ttc126

How is everyone?

I'm concerned today :( I've gained over 10lbs in the past 3 weeks. I've also had a dull, throbbing headache for about a week. My hands are swelling quite a bit too but nowhere else. My bp is normal, but i had atypical presentation last time so my dr is concerned. I have an appointment next Monday for an ultrasound and to see her but if i get worse in the meantime, straight to the hospital for me.

Praying this is just a fluke week and not a sign of bad things to come. Please send prayers this way if that's something you do :) I am freaking out at the thought of having pre e this early.


----------



## sethsmummy

awww huni i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you! :hugs: I really hope its just being a bad week and a growth spurt from baby <3 <3 

im doing ok. we have our specialist scan tomorrow to see if they can find babies 2nd kidney and if the dilation has gone from the first one. I failed my GTT too so now testing bloods daily! so just waiting for pre-e to decide to join in the fun. I have an awful pain under my left rib so i hope i just slept funny. xx


----------



## ttc126

Oh no! Sethsmummy I'm so sorry you failed the stupid gtt :( I hope everything stays under control and pre e does not rear it's ugly stupid head. 

Hoping your scan goes well tomorrow! My ds1 had dilated kidneys but they resolved at 32 weeks. Don't be too concerned if it's dilated tomorrow as most resolve at 32-34 weeks. I hope they can see his other kidney! Hoping it was just a weird angle and was hiding there :)


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun, thats reassuring to know. I think tomorrow they will measure it and if its not too bad it tends to go away but if its 10mm then its likely there to stay. Im hoping the same about the kidney. So far so good (wel kind of) with the blood sugar numbers.. iv not had any really high ones.. most of them are just slightly over what they are supposed to be but iv had no strips the last 2 days because of the stupid chemist and doctors surgery! xx


----------



## MrsSmith54

I developed severe pre-e at 30-3 weeks I showed no signs prior I was admitted into L&D put on two high blood pressure medication and on mag. For 48hrs to avoid seizure and stroke had two steroid shots and then I was a bit more stable so I was in a pre partum room for about 16hrs then rushed back to L&D put back on the mag and delivered by c section the next morning at 31 weeks. After delivery I was put back on the mag for 24hrs then on lebatalol 200mg twice a day for six weeks with a visiting nurse three times a week to monitor me. I'm finally down to 50 mg a day I have about four days left then I'm free and clear till next time. Doctor says I'm going to be put in medication from the moment the next pregnancy is confirmed.


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: im so sorry you had such a bad experience sweetie and i am so so sorry for your loss :hugs: 


I hope in your next pregnancy they watch you very carefully :hugs: <3 



ttc - my scan went well yesterday. The consultant managed to find both kidneys :dance: only one has dilation but its borderline so he said its nothing to worry about :happydance: xx


----------



## ttc126

Woo hoo!!!!!! So happy for you!
I can imagine how relieved you are!!!!!!


MrsSmith, I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs:

So yesterday my dr had me in to the office because i was having vision stuff with the headache that had lasted over a week. Once I was there she checked me over and then sent me over to l&d to be admitted for monitoring and tests. Everything is ok. On my pre e blood work my ldh was slightly elevated and my albumin was slightly low. My bp remained fine and no protein in my urine so I'm clear there for now. They think the severe headache was caused by my anemia (not sure if i mentioned my blood disorder but iron doesn't help as its a problem with the cells themselves). So i may get a blood transfusion soon... we'll see. I was given some sort of narcotic for my head and i finally slept well for the first time in a few weeks and my headache is almost totally gone.


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: I am glad everything went well hun <3 <3 im glad you managed to finally get a good sleep :hugs: xx


----------



## mari881

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind if I join in here! I had mild pre-e with my first in 2011. Started around 34-5 weeks with swelling and high bps. Was put in the hospital 3x for monitoring but bp would always stabilize and I'd get sent home with the 24-hr urine collection and follow-up blood work. Never had other symptoms and was scheduled for induction at 37 weeks but my water broke on its own the day before. No issues with bp after delivery or during labor. Fast forward to now and pregnancy #2. At 21 weeks my bp was 130/78, dr wanted me back in one week, and bp was 142/76. Dr sent me to a high risk dr and made me do a 24-hr urine and blood work. Meanwhile scaring the bejesus out of me and probably making my bp go up more :( anyways, high risk dr said its too soon for meds and my blood work and urine collection were all in the clear. Now I'm back to 2 week follow-ups. Since then I've been making sure to walk every day, limit salt, drink tons of water and I've been getting accupuncture 3x per week. So at my last appointment my bp was 130/78! The dr said to keep doing what I am doing and try to manage it the best I can to prolong this as long as possible. I am 24 weeks tomorrow. I'm just so scared of everything because I know all of the worse case scenarios :(. Generally I feel pretty good. I am busy with work and try to keep my mind on other things. I was so excited to find this thread with others in the same boat. My due date is not until 2/15 and we're having a little boy :)


----------



## sethsmummy

hun i wouldnt worry about your bp at that level :hugs: I think they are scaring you for no reason there. Thats roughly where my BP is sat and my midwife and consultant are not worried in the slightest yet. They dont start worrying till it gets upto high 80's. 
congratulations on having a little boy hun you must be thrilled to have one of each :D Im blessed with another boy... haha surrounded by testosterone :ignore: :haha:


----------



## Betheney

Mari is your regular blood pressure exceptionally low? Because my BP readings are tye same as yours anf my high risk ob says they're "perfect"

Still stalking all you ladies and will write you good replies soon. 

My 1:24 risk of PE is a 1:24 of getting it before 34 weeks. Which kinda bums me out. I feel lile getting it after 34 must be much higher. I originally thought the risk was for the whole pregnancy. 

Still showing great BPs tho 130/80 was the last. Whoop whoop!!


----------



## mari881

It's funny how all doctors have a different threshold. My OB freaked out when she saw it at in the 140s and sent me to the high risk dr for a medication evaluation. He told me that it's not high enough for medications yet and once it gets to 150/100ish is when they will start meds. My dr. now says she will be happy as long as it stays 140/90. My normal bp is probably 110-120/65-ish. They have me on for every two week blood pressure/urine checks at the OB office. I wish they did that risk assessment here Betheney! Have any of you guys tried acupuncture for maintaining bp?


----------



## ginny83

I'm on meds but its controlling my bp and I get readings of about 135/80 at the moment and they think thats perfect. In fact I've been downgraded from the high risk Dr because its so consistent with the meds and I'm not on a low dose - 1250mg of methlydopa a day. The high risk Dr will still review my growth scans which I have next one at 30 weeks then at 34 weeks.


----------



## rbourre

mari881 said:


> It's funny how all doctors have a different threshold. My OB freaked out when she saw it at in the 140s and sent me to the high risk dr for a medication evaluation. He told me that it's not high enough for medications yet and once it gets to 150/100ish is when they will start meds. My dr. now says she will be happy as long as it stays 140/90. My normal bp is probably 110-120/65-ish. They have me on for every two week blood pressure/urine checks at the OB office. I wish they did that risk assessment here Betheney! Have any of you guys tried acupuncture for maintaining bp?

My doctor also doesn't medicate until it gets closer to 150/100. He put me on Labetalol at 37+6 to try to get to me as close to my due date as possible and I was induced one week later at 38+6. He was fine with seeing 140/90. They are also more worried about the bottom number not the top number.


----------



## Amythyst

Hi ladies! I am following this thread now as I am at a risk of getting P-E. My doctor put me on the low dose aspirin already and I have been on Labetalol since the beginning. Even before getting pregnant, I've had chronic high blood pressure almost my whole adult life. 

My numbers at home are always perfect, like 103/67 but as soon as I go to the doctor its 150/80 or 150/90. Does anybody else have terrible white coat syndrome? I have to bring my blood pressure readings with me to all my appointments just to prove to the doctors that my numbers are in fact normal usually. I have even brought my cuff with me to prove that my cuff is accurate. Its so embarrassing and I just wish that I could get a normal reading at the doctor's office.

Anyhoo, hope everyone is doing well and I hope to learn a lot from you guys. ;)


----------



## rbourre

Amythyst said:


> Hi ladies! I am following this thread now as I am at a risk of getting P-E. My doctor put me on the low dose aspirin already and I have been on Labetalol since the beginning. Even before getting pregnant, I've had chronic high blood pressure almost my whole adult life.
> 
> My numbers at home are always perfect, like 103/67 but as soon as I go to the doctor its 150/80 or 150/90. Does anybody else have terrible white coat syndrome? I have to bring my blood pressure readings with me to all my appointments just to prove to the doctors that my numbers are in fact normal usually. I have even brought my cuff with me to prove that my cuff is accurate. Its so embarrassing and I just wish that I could get a normal reading at the doctor's office.
> 
> Anyhoo, hope everyone is doing well and I hope to learn a lot from you guys. ;)

Yes, I had that problem too. My doctor always took my BP again in the room and it was usually fine (aside from the 2 weeks before delivery when it started to go up). When I'd first get there, it would be around 140/90 every time.


----------



## Betheney

I was medicated in my last pregnancy when it was between 140/90 - 150/100 and they gave up and induced when I kept hitting 160ish/112 and I was on 1600mg of labetalol a day and 90mg of nafedapine a day.

My doctors were never that phased by my systolic number (the top number) because they saie the top number can be influenced wuth diet, stress levels and environmental factors. The diastolic however is what they were freaking the fuck out over. Lol


----------



## rbourre

Betheney said:


> I was medicated in my last pregnancy when it was between 140/90 - 150/100 and they gave up and induced when I kept hitting 160ish/112 and I was on 1600mg of labetalol a day and 90mg of nafedapine a day.
> 
> My doctors were never that phased by my systolic number (the top number) because they saie the top number can be influenced wuth diet, stress levels and environmental factors. The diastolic however is what they were freaking the fuck out over. Lol

I've actually never seen anyone who was on more meds than me. I took 1200 mg of Labetalol and 30 mg of Nifedipine when I was pregnant with my daughter. With my son, I took 200 mg of Labetalol and only from 37-38 weeks. I'm now on 30 mg of Nifedipine because my blood pressure went way up after he was born and Labetalol wasn't working to bring it down.


----------



## Betheney

Yep I was on pretty astounding amounts of drugs. Lol

At 29weeks when all I had was high BP jusy 100mg of labetalol twice a day was perfect. My BP came dowm and stayed down for 3 weeks. Then at 32 weeks it shot straight up and I was diagnosed with PE. They then went from 100mg twice a day to 3 times a day then to 4 times a day. They then upped it to 200mg then when that didn't work 300mg then the final and max dose at 400mg 4 times a day. Then when there was still no luck they tried 20mg of nafedipine once a day then twice a day then upped it to 3 times a day then tried 30mg.

They really didn't have a choice but to deliver after that. They said everything is maxed and introducing a 3rd medication is just too "messy" and in the mean time with spikes of BP so high I could end up having a stroke.

I wonder if I get it again if they'll try a diff med this time around because last time those two obviously didn't work.

That sucks your still having high BP. Mine dropped after delivery but my meds I had to be on becauze I needed wean off them. But it was this horrible mixture of being on BP meds when I don't need them causing me to have exceptionally low BP readings and getting crazy dizzy and light headed. 

So what caused the emergency delivery of your daughter with the PE? I obviously just had uncontrollable BP. My bloods were all fine (well on their way to not fine, but still within fine at delivery) no IUGR could be detected. Although his birth weight was the same weight he was measured at over 3 weeks prior in utero but that's still within the allowed amount of error that could be done by the sonographer. Was your daughter an EMCS? Lucky to be allowed an induction for your son if she was.


----------



## rbourre

Betheney said:


> Yep I was on pretty astounding amounts of drugs. Lol
> 
> At 29weeks when all I had was high BP jusy 100mg of labetalol twice a day was perfect. My BP came dowm and stayed down for 3 weeks. Then at 32 weeks it shot straight up and I was diagnosed with PE. They then went from 100mg twice a day to 3 times a day then to 4 times a day. They then upped it to 200mg then when that didn't work 300mg then the final and max dose at 400mg 4 times a day. Then when there was still no luck they tried 20mg of nafedipine once a day then twice a day then upped it to 3 times a day then tried 30mg.
> 
> They really didn't have a choice but to deliver after that. They said everything is maxed and introducing a 3rd medication is just too "messy" and in the mean time with spikes of BP so high I could end up having a stroke.
> 
> I wonder if I get it again if they'll try a diff med this time around because last time those two obviously didn't work.
> 
> That sucks your still having high BP. Mine dropped after delivery but my meds I had to be on becauze I needed wean off them. But it was this horrible mixture of being on BP meds when I don't need them causing me to have exceptionally low BP readings and getting crazy dizzy and light headed.
> 
> So what caused the emergency delivery of your daughter with the PE? I obviously just had uncontrollable BP. My bloods were all fine (well on their way to not fine, but still within fine at delivery) no IUGR could be detected. Although his birth weight was the same weight he was measured at over 3 weeks prior in utero but that's still within the allowed amount of error that could be done by the sonographer. Was your daughter an EMCS? Lucky to be allowed an induction for your son if she was.

Mine dropped after delivery with both kids. It was like 111/67 after my son was born. When I went to the doctor this week, it was 156/112. My blood pressure is so unstable.

With my daughter, they chose to do a c-section at 29 weeks because my blood pressure was going back up, she had iugr and the placenta was starting to detach. 

They had to induce slowly with my son. I had a Foley catheter inserted to help dilate. Then they tried breaking my water (a day and a half later). That didn't work to put me into labour either so they used meds but started on a really low dose and increased at a slow speed.


----------



## Betheney

rbourre said:


> Mine dropped after delivery with both kids. It was like 111/67 after my son was born. When I went to the doctor this week, it was 156/112. My blood pressure is so unstable.
> 
> With my daughter, they chose to do a c-section at 29 weeks because my blood pressure was going back up, she had iugr and the placenta was starting to detach.
> 
> They had to induce slowly with my son. I had a Foley catheter inserted to help dilate. Then they tried breaking my water (a day and a half later). That didn't work to put me into labour either so they used meds but started on a really low dose and increased at a slow speed.

Thankfully my induction at 33 weeks was smooth sailing. Insert cervadil at 7pm hoping to break waters at 7am. Turns out it was all I needed and gave birth at 3am without the drip or anything. The first 24hrs after birth my BP was horrific every single one my diastolic was 110-112 where as pre-birth it only spiked to that occasionally, but after that initial 24hrs it was back to normal so really not too bad at all recovery and getting back to normal wise.

How scary with your daughter. I've always been profoundly terrified of having placental abruption. If you're in hospital I know an EMCS has a great chance of saving the baby but if your at home and it suddenly happens it could be so dire! Something that's always worried me. I was never overly worried about HELP and other things because I know I was so heavily monitored and bloods taken so regularly that anything like that would be picked up immediately. But placentas detaching is just so scary.

So many hospitals are really anti-VBAC and especially an induced VBAC. So its fantastic you were gicwn the option. How do you feel about it all? Glad you were able to have a natural delivery? . My first pregnancy was picture perfect so my second pregnancy I just kept reminding myself that I'm so lucky to of had that first pregnancy, so lucky to of enjoyed it to full term without meds or hospital admissions or the worry of mine and the babies well being.

Oh wow that is such a high post delivery BP. So do you have chronic blood pressure problems outside pregnancy usually? To last so long in your second pregnancy is fantastic!!! How is he going by the way? How is breastfeeding? Is he sleeping?


----------



## mari881

my doctor clearly started freaking out as soon as bp numbers started looking higher than normal. I was told to expect my bp to just get higher and scared me completely. I'm glad to see that people are still able to make it further into pregnancy with elevated pressure. All this has made me so anxious! I'm finally 24 weeks so, the further I get, the better I feel. My next appointment is Wed evening for bp check, urine and my GD test. I just hope to have a decent reading in the office. Oh, and I also have white coat syndrome so bad! Or I should say bp cuff syndrome! As soon as they come near me with that thing my pulse races, I freak out, and my bp elevates!


----------



## rbourre

Betheney said:


> rbourre said:
> 
> 
> Mine dropped after delivery with both kids. It was like 111/67 after my son was born. When I went to the doctor this week, it was 156/112. My blood pressure is so unstable.
> 
> With my daughter, they chose to do a c-section at 29 weeks because my blood pressure was going back up, she had iugr and the placenta was starting to detach.
> 
> They had to induce slowly with my son. I had a Foley catheter inserted to help dilate. Then they tried breaking my water (a day and a half later). That didn't work to put me into labour either so they used meds but started on a really low dose and increased at a slow speed.
> 
> Thankfully my induction at 33 weeks was smooth sailing. Insert cervadil at 7pm hoping to break waters at 7am. Turns out it was all I needed and gave birth at 3am without the drip or anything. The first 24hrs after birth my BP was horrific every single one my diastolic was 110-112 where as pre-birth it only spiked to that occasionally, but after that initial 24hrs it was back to normal so really not too bad at all recovery and getting back to normal wise.
> 
> How scary with your daughter. I've always been profoundly terrified of having placental abruption. If you're in hospital I know an EMCS has a great chance of saving the baby but if your at home and it suddenly happens it could be so dire! Something that's always worried me. I was never overly worried about HELP and other things because I know I was so heavily monitored and bloods taken so regularly that anything like that would be picked up immediately. But placentas detaching is just so scary.
> 
> So many hospitals are really anti-VBAC and especially an induced VBAC. So its fantastic you were gicwn the option. How do you feel about it all? Glad you were able to have a natural delivery? . My first pregnancy was picture perfect so my second pregnancy I just kept reminding myself that I'm so lucky to of had that first pregnancy, so lucky to of enjoyed it to full term without meds or hospital admissions or the worry of mine and the babies well being.
> 
> Oh wow that is such a high post delivery BP. So do you have chronic blood pressure problems outside pregnancy usually? To last so long in your second pregnancy is fantastic!!! How is he going by the way? How is breastfeeding? Is he sleeping?Click to expand...

I wish my induction had been easy. I had the Foley catheter, they broke my water, I walked around and then they had to start meds to make contractions start. Baby's heart beat dropped with every contraction so they had to stop meds and restart it a while later at a really low dose again. It took about 13.5 hours total and an hour of pushing before they used forceps/episiotomy to get him out.

My hospital has the highest vbac rate in the whole province. My doctor was very pro vbac and didn't want me to have another c-section. It was great though, so much easier than a c-section. I couldn't imagine recovering from a c-section with a 2 year old. My 2 year old is soooo active so it would have been really hard. 

I never had BP problems until I developed pre-eclampsia. After delivery with my daughter, my BP went right back down but then it went up again and I was on meds until I got pregnant again. The doctor took me off of them because my BP was fine. I'm back on them now and assume I will be for the rest of my life, just like my mom. She got high BP with her pregnancy with me and still has it 28 years later. 

He's doing really good. He lost about 4.5 ounces after he was born and when we went to the doctor at 11 days old, he had gained a pound. Breastfeeding is going really well but he's a little piggy. He loves to eat and eat most of the day which makes taking care of a 2 year old a little more difficult. He went through a few days where he kept me awake most of the night. He'd poop, then eat, then poop again, then have the hiccups which cause him to spit up, then he'd want to eat again, then poop again. It took 3-4 hours to get him back to sleep. The last 2 nights have been great. Last night, he slept for 4.5 hours straight and then another 3 hours after that. It was so nice.


----------



## Betheney

It's great to hear he's feeding so well! Lots and lots of booby. I remember those early days where I basically just fed the baby midnight to midnight. Those last 2 nights have been great for a 2 week old!!! What a lucky mummy. That's so fantastic to hear your hospital is so pro-VBAC. I'm sorry your labour was hard work tho :-( birthing a baby is bloody tough!!! My first labour was really really long and tough and just down right painful! Lol. I think 1st time labours are always a bit of work, you've never done it before after all. My induction went well because I'd obviously given birth previously and only 2 years prior. Apparently my hospital has a specialised vbac clinic for women who want them but I was unaware of this till recently (having no C-secrions myself). I understand your apprehension over surgery recovery when you have other children to care for. I was continually told my induction would probably fail because I was only 33 weeks and the idea of trying to care for my daughter and somehow get to the hospital to see my son would of been near impossible. I had so many sleepless nights in the hospital worrying about it. I must of talkes to 100 different professionals about my chancea of a successfull induction. Thankfully in the end it was perfect. Because my "induction" wasn't suppose to start until 7am I was alone on the maternity ward to labour and progress all on my own in peace with zero monitoring only to finally call the doctor and the baby arrived 10mins later.




I found some interesting information. I was trying to find the statistics for epidurals for my hospital but instead stumbled across their official guidelines as to how to handle PE.
https://www.imagesup.net/?di=614142943819

As far as I can see that's how my care was handled. Is also interesting to see that they really don't give a shit about the systolic number. There's only that page on PE the other pages are on other complications. But I'm going to try and find the blue link at the bottom of the page, that specific hyperlink wouldn't work off the pdf.

Just realised this is how they deal with it all post partum. Still interesting tho...


----------



## ttc126

Betheny that's interesting! At my hospital they don't care about systolic either. Which is why I'm slightly concerned my diastolic has gone from 50s to high 70s the past couple of weeks. I know that's totally onthe normal range, but with the headaches I've had and the slight abnormalities in my blood tests I can't help but think I'm heading for preeclampsia again....


----------



## Betheney

ttc126 said:


> Betheny that's interesting! At my hospital they don't care about systolic either. Which is why I'm slightly concerned my diastolic has gone from 50s to high 70s the past couple of weeks. I know that's totally onthe normal range, but with the headaches I've had and the slight abnormalities in my blood tests I can't help but think I'm heading for preeclampsia again....


:-(
I really hope that's not the case.

I've always had such horrendous headaches my whole pregnancy. When I was in hospital with PE they would ask if I have headaches and I'd say "yep, got one now, 24hrs a day 7 days a week" but then explain that my first non PE pregnancy was similar. I was always stressed that I just don't know which one is a PE headache and which one isn't. 

The good news at least is right now you dont have PE! So we can breathe a sigh of relief there and just cross our fingera extra tight that circumstantially everything just looks a lil funny right now for you but it's all just a coincidence and you'll be right as rain in no time 

I know it can be hard for people like yoi who usually have low BPs. Somw websites state that anything with a diastolic above 90 is PE and/or a rise in at least 30 from your normal diastolic BP. But I've also read that a rise in a diastolic by 30 from your regular BP a lot of places say is NOT diagnostic but something that should be kept an eye on. So I know women with low BPs like yours frequently gey stuck in this unknown danger place all depending on how your specific doctor diagnoses PE. I had a random 187 diastolic not long ago and it's only 7 above my normal diastolic but I couldn't hel0 but think it's also darn close to the "high" range

I understand your paranoia tho. The further I get in this pregnancy the more and more my thoughts are consumed with the worry of getting PE..ive found myself being particularly worried today and don't have a check up for 2 weeks. I texted a friend asking if she's in the area (her parents live near me) and in the off chance her BP machine is at her parents. But unfortunately it's not. I think in might go to a walk in clinic tomorrow just for a BP check. 4 weeks between check ups has me so paranoid.


----------



## ttc126

I'm right there with you! Completely understand the paranoia as I'm going through the exact same thing! 

I think that's a good idea to go get checked. It will definitely not hurt anything :hugs: I do think 4 weeks is a long time between. I almost cried with relief when my dr said we could just start the two week visits early. But even then I'm the idiot who apparently can't even go two weeks in between! :)

I hope you're ok and we're both just being overly cautious.


----------



## Anniebobs

Haven't been in here in a while but am still here!

Mari that sounds really unprofessional of your doctor to scare you into thinking you might be starting with pre-e or gestational hypertension, those numbers are good!! Especially if you get white coat syndrome as well!

Betheney that links really interesting, our hospital must handle it the same way. I had a constant headache (that I'd moaned about for weeks), upper rib pain and a diastolic above 100 when I was admitted. When the drugs didn't work they induced (first time labour but was very quick - was 1cm at 10pm but was having contractions so was given pethidine to help me sleep then woke up at 2:30 to my waters breaking and was at 10cm. She was born less than an hour later!) I was told pre-e inductions usually happen pretty quick.

This pregnancy my headaches returned a few weeks ago and my BP is up from where it normally is but nothing to worry about yet. I'm seeing the consultant again tomorrow and think I'll be getting weekly checks from here on and another growth scan in 2 weeks. I've got GD this time though which complicates things! But at least I won't go overdue, they tend to induce around 39 weeks so I've only 3 more weeks worrying that pre-e will return!

TTC I hope you're not starting with pre-e. I'd definitely recommend getting a BP machine it does put my mind at ease.


----------



## Betheney

Anniebobs! 35 weeks you're so close to the end! Just the home stretch now! I hope that BP behaves itself for this very short remainder of time

Our PE pregnancies do seem very similar. Doctors told me when I told them how stressed I was about bwing induced that PE womens bodies are so sick that it's more than eager to get rid of the placenta and so they can labour well. Definitely seems to be the case for you and me! They had my official labour at 1 hr and pushing at 1 min. Lol.

Your upper rib pain, did you have elevated liver enzymes to confirm it? I had horrific upper rib pain and it was on the right side. But all my liver tests came back fine... the doctors said it can't be my liver it must be heartburn and I trust their judgement but it seems so weird. I wonder if regularly I have very low liver enzymes and during PE they raised to high levels but still within "normal" I mean it just always seemed so unexplainable to me. Also if you pressed on my liver while it hurt I would get this gigantic wave of nausea, what was that about?. I know a woman in the bed next to me had a bloody nose a lot and the doctor told her it was because of her low platelets, however once my PE set in I had constant blood tinged snot and a bloody nose except i was never told anything more than "your platelets are fine" it makes me always wonder if my body was on its way to HELLP. I guess ir doesn't matter and it's all speculation at this point. I mean I don't want things to have been worse than they are. Last time I had no blood prior to PE for comparison for when I got PE. This time I had bloods at like 15weeks so had a good reference point should trouble arise.

In-laws visit in about 2 weeks. Gonna ask if I can borrow their fandangled BP machine for the next few months.


----------



## Anniebobs

Our births do seen very similar! My pre-e didn't happen until 36 weeks though so much less scary than yours I'm sure.

I was kept in for a week then induced and during that week they did all sorts of bloods and urine tests / collections. I wasn't really told any results and didn't know what they were looking for so didn't ask (was quite naive as it was happening) I was just told they were getting worse rather than better, even on the medication. I was more concerned about when I could go home and if my husband could bring the dog to the hospital so we could go for a walk! I had a lot of bloody noses during that pregnancy which is rare for me but I didn't realise that was a symptom of pre-e as well.

I've borrowed my BP machine off the in laws too, they come in handy for some things!


----------



## Betheney

Well I believe it's a symptom for low platelets as opposed to a symtpom of PE. You can have low platelets without PE. I've done a bit of research tho and can't really find anything that confirms bloody noses means low platelets but the Obstetrician talking to the lady next to me definitely said it.

I think I'm also exceptionally paranoid because in my PE pregnancy I'm not entirely sure when my BP went up. I got PE at 32weeks and my first recorded high BP was at 29 weeks but my last BP reading was like 20 weeks or something. So it could of gone up anytime really in that 9 weeks. So I'm stressed that if it goes up now at 22 weeks I don't really know if that's better or worse than last time. I know it makes little difference in the long run, but I feel like you girls understand just wanting to make the milestones where things went wrong in your last pregnancy. 

- edit -

I ducked into my office for a quick BP check and it was 135/87 so still within a good range. I'd been running around and chasing the kids so I was about at flustered and worked up as I could get. Lol. Doctor was perfectly happu with that BP so I'm happy


----------



## mari881

Stupid white coat syndrome! Had my 2w f/u appointment yesterday and as soon as they took my bp it shot up to 150/90. I told her my heart was pounding because I was so anxious so she let me lie down and retook it like 3 minutes later and it was 130/72. Thank God! I don't have to come back for another 2 weeks! Have you guys found anything that helps with this? I know that if someone distracts me with unrelated questions, it tends to go down. Maybe I should bring my husband and daughter to my next appt to distract me?


----------



## Betheney

I don't know. When i go to have my BP taken i always have a moment of sheer panic and i can feel myself getting stressed and then my BP comes back fine.

The fact that yours can drop is great news tho! When i had PIH and then later PE they were permanently high. 

I guess you could try just arriving early and relaxing in the waiting area, take something to keep you busy like your phone or a book. When you get in there maybe try chatting to the doctor about the weather or anything really.




As for me, well I was really anxious about PE lately, nothing had really triggered it, I'm just getting further on in my pregnancy which has me a bit stressed. I keep thinking how my BP is 130/80 which just feels so close to 140/90 and i read recently that at 24 weeks your BP in pregnancy naturally rises so i was feeling like any slight rise can put me into a high BP rsnge. Then i opened my old journal and my BP readings were so much higher than i remembered, at 29 weeks on Oct 22nd this is what i was showing the doctor and then the hospital
https://www.imagesup.net/?di=1014146740892
This might sound weird but i feel so much better now. I feel like PE is further away than i thought. A rise of 10 in my diastolic isn't going to worry anyone it's more a rise of 15-20 that will. In fact i wrote in my diary that the hospital was going to discharge me unmedicated if i could have 4 under 95 (they ended up 100-108) but still i just feel like 140/90 isn't the most dire situation i thought it was.


----------



## sethsmummy

Glad your feeling a.bit better about it Hun.. your numbers.now are definitely way better than then :hugs:


----------



## mari881

your numbers make me feel better too :) I guess when I panic mine completely shoots up like crazy. The doctor did say they care about multiple measurements that are consistently high, 140/90 or higher. Oh well, I can just keep on going for another two weeks until the next panic ;)


----------



## ttc126

How is everyone?

I got sent for monitoring again today at my regular ob appointment. They ran the preeclampsia blood tests and they were fine but I'm now doing a 24 hour urine. I've been vomiting, getting very nauseous, and horrendous heartburn. So just keeping an eye...

Wanting to hear updates from you all!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no i hope its just a bad couple of days hun! 

Iv my first growth scan today and meeting a new doctor/consultant or whoever it is. I have GD :( and am on metformin now to try control it. It sucks majorly. How are you doing apart from that hun? xxx


----------



## Betheney

Great to hear how you ladies aye going. 

Seths mummy good luck at your scan! 

Ttc126 - good bloods is great news! 

My next appt is in 2 days! But I'm feeling positive. I'll be 23.5 weeks  we'll go over my 21 week scan results and there was a mishap with my 12 weeks scan results, my DS risk was never printed on the report so my doctor didn't believe me when i told her. So they've rewritten and resubmitted them and so thr new copy of the report has the risk on them and so I'm happy now that my doctor will know because our risk is "high risk" and i just felt uncomfortable about my doctor not having that information.


----------



## ttc126

Sethsmummy, how was the scan??? I'm sorry about your diabetes :( You poor thing :( Hope the next few weeks pass quickly!

Betheny, I'm glad you got them to print your results! It's always better to have everything in black and white writing... :) Hope you have a good appointment :)

So doing this 24hr pee, i notice my pee is orange colored even though I have been drinking a lot. Do you ladies have that issue?


----------



## sethsmummy

scan went fab. hes measuring big but not too bad at the moment. i wasnt told a rough weight though :dohh: 

betheny - glad they got it sorted hun :D hopefully they will treat you appropriately now

ttc - my pee is only usually orange if i dont drink enough. 2 litres is the standard every day to get clear urine xx


----------



## Betheney

ttc126 said:


> Sethsmummy, how was the scan??? I'm sorry about your diabetes :( You poor thing :( Hope the next few weeks pass quickly!
> 
> Betheny, I'm glad you got them to print your results! It's always better to have everything in black and white writing... :) Hope you have a good appointment :)
> 
> So doing this 24hr pee, i notice my pee is orange colored even though I have been drinking a lot. Do you ladies have that issue?

I remember when i did the urine collections when i had PE in hospital my pee was crazy orange. I actualyl asked the Obs a few times if it means.anything and each time they said No. I wasn't drinking a lot of water tho. Now during this pregnancy i have no idea what colour my pee is, my toilet bowl is.purple so it's impossible to tell the shade.


----------



## mari881

ttc126 said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> I got sent for monitoring again today at my regular ob appointment. They ran the preeclampsia blood tests and they were fine but I'm now doing a 24 hour urine. I've been vomiting, getting very nauseous, and horrendous heartburn. So just keeping an eye...
> 
> Wanting to hear updates from you all!

Hope you are feeling better! How high have your BPs been? I always notice that my pee is yellow or orange if i'm dehydrated. especially if its first thing in the morning. I've been drinking a ton of water consistently for the past few weeks and I notice that it is much much lighter. It's hard to know if its normal for us or not as I'm sure we don't usually spend time examining our urine :/


----------



## Anniebobs

Just wanted to pop in and let you all know I had my baby boy :happydance: My waters went at 36+3 after they'd been trickling the whole day before. My contractions weren't strong or regular but as my blood sugars, BP and urates went high it was decided that the safest option was to induce, I had him yesterday morning and he weighs 5lb15. He's absolutely perfect but has been in and out of scbu due to my GD, strep B and because the waters had gone more than 24 hours. My BP is still unstable but I've had some good readings since giving birth. I doubt I'll need any medication this time to get it back to normal. I'm so happy right now!


----------



## sethsmummy

Anniebobs said:


> Just wanted to pop in and let you all know I had my baby boy :happydance: My waters went at 36+3 after they'd been trickling the whole day before. My contractions weren't strong or regular but as my blood sugars, BP and urates went high it was decided that the safest option was to induce, I had him yesterday morning and he weighs 5lb15. He's absolutely perfect but has been in and out of scbu due to my GD, strep B and because the waters had gone more than 24 hours. My BP is still unstable but I've had some good readings since giving birth. I doubt I'll need any medication this time to get it back to normal. I'm so happy right now!

Wooo congratulations Hun!!! :wohoo: xxx


----------



## Betheney

OMG congratulations Anniebobs!!!! I've been waiting not so patiently for someone else from our group to pop out a baby. What's his name? No birth story yet? 

I just had my check up at 23.5 weeks BP is 125/90 so systolic is great but diastolic has started to rise. Fingers crossed it doesn't get much worse. Showing only trace protein in urine although that's all i showed the morning of the day i did a 24hr test and was diagnosed with PE. Doctor is unconcerned tho. Doesn't want to see me for 5 weeks! But wants me to have a BP check with my GP in the middle of that. Which is fine by me because i feel so comfortable with him.


----------



## ttc126

Congrats Annie!!!!!! 

Mari, i agree, we don't notice our pee till it's monitored! :)

Betheny! Such a long time between appointments! I hope everything continues to go ok for you! 

Hi Sethsmummy! Hope your ok!

I've had a lot of drama this week. Short version is l am having unrelated issues and have been sent to a perinatologist. It's crazy but my dr called last night and had already arranged them to see me today. I have weekly monitoring with them along with my other appointments. So crazy!


----------



## sethsmummy

eeek bethany i hope it stops creaping up or that they can help bring it back down! thats a long time to go between visits but im glad your seeing the gp between then! have you a home machine to test your BP between those visits?

oh man ttc! busy busy busy i hope your ok though :hugs: 

Seems like were all never away from appointments :haha: Iv been to the hospital weekly for the last 5 weeks and back again next week. They upped my metformin on Tuesday so back in next week to see if its working or if i need insulin. :dohh: dh is getting sick of hospital visits haha. BUT we pick up our pram after next weeks appointment :wohoo: 
My bp is behaving this time round too :D 134/63 on tuesday :D Im hoping its going to stay that way and not start creeping up like it did with Ethan. xx


----------



## Betheney

TTC - looks like everything is very very busy for you! I hope all is well though, what is a perinatologist for?

sethsmummy - I hope your metaformin works! It seems despite you two ladies being PE free so far you still haven't managed to skip having a complicated pregnancy entirely :-/ 

Do you think they should be more concerned about my 90 diastolic? The mums on my prem group FB page are pretty freaked out the doctor doesn't want me tested for another 2.5 weeks. I know my ob has no probs with me asking my GP for BP tests between visits with her so I could see him before then if I wanted. I don't have a BP machine, my in-laws visit in 2 days and I'm nagging hubby to ask them if I can borrow it until I deliver but he's dragging his feet and doesn't want to ask, if they say no I might have to buy my own but I'm only going to be able to buy a cheap dodgy one which wont be as accurate...


----------



## ginny83

I think it's worth a follow up Betheney, but I wouldn't be super worried at this point. Are you able to visit a GP within the next couple of days/week - at least that way you might feel better seeing the number go down? Not point letting yourself worry about something that's so easily checked - you'll have high BP from that even!

I bought a not cheap BP machine to use at home and it's pretty useless - which is super annoying. I record higher readings at home compared to the hospital! At my appointment the other day I was 110/60 when the OB did it manually, yet I never get anywhere near that low at home. I'm usually sitting on 130/80s now!


----------



## sethsmummy

I would be concerned hun thats why i asked if you had one at home. When mine got that high i was getting 2/3 weekly visits at home from the midwives to check on it and blood tests to make sure my liver was functioning ok while it was that high xx


----------



## Betheney

See it took for my diastolic to get 100 for any that to happen last time but then again it went from 80 to 100

I wasn't concerned because my ob wasn't concerned but I'm starting to feel more and more concerned now. Eva has dancing 2mins from my GP (25mins from our house) every Tues so it's quite easy for me to pop into the GP after dancing, I could definitely pop in every Tuesday... I think I'll start taking it upon myself to drop into the chemist whenever I'm at the shops and if that hasn't happened by Tues I'll drop into the GP. 

Ginny what BP monitor did you buy? So I know not to get it. Lol


----------



## sethsmummy

i think that would be a very good idea hun. 

you can get monitors that can go on your wrist hun thats what iv been looking at as id be worried about getting the cuff in the right place on my arm xx


----------



## mari881

Betheny, 5 weeks does seem like a long time with only one check in between. The doctors see me every two weeks for a bp check but I have my sister in law do it for me a couple of times a week in between. I like having an idea of how my bp is throughout the week so that way I don't freak out if i have an off reading. And that way I can know if its really staying high or not.

ttc- i'm sorry you have other issues to deal with now!


----------



## ginny83

Omron deluxe - even the ob said it was a good brand? Maybe I got a dud? I know I'm using it properly because I got the Dr to watch me do it once ages ago... Going to bring it in to compare the readings to when they do it manually. I personally wouldn't rely on the chemist one - get it done if you happen to be there but id go on Tuesday to the gp and see a manual reading. Then if its back to normal you can go fortnightly like the ob suggested if you want.


----------



## Betheney

My GP uses an Omron one Lol not a manual one. But he uses one of the top notch Omron ones. My Chemist also uses an Omron one and the fancy one i want off my in-laws is an expensive Omron one. How much did you spend? So is manual suppose to be most accurate?


----------



## ginny83

I've always been told manual is more accurate. My old gp also used an electric one and if she wasn't happy with the reading would double check by doing it manually. I think I paid 120 on sale last year. It might be accurate just weird to think its higher at home!


----------



## ttc126

Sethsmummy, I hope they get your dose worked out and you won't need insulin. I'm sorry, that must be really stressful! :hugs: lol about your dh comment :)

Betheny, I'm sorry you're worrying. That bp does seem high :( I think your plan is good but if you don't feel good about things, maybe you could call and ask for blood tests and 24hr urine? It's also not good you had trace protein after what happened last time... :( I'm sorry you must be so stressed. Try not to worry and just be on the lookout for headaches or anything off :hugs:

The perinatalogist is basically just the US name for an MFM. I have a blood disorder that makes me anemic in pregnancy and with my first i needed blood transfusions during and after pregnancy. One of the transfusions caused me to develop an antibody which can be dangerous in pregnancy (anti-kell if anyone was curious). It can cross the placenta and kill off baby's blood cells making them extremely anemic and could be fatal. So i see them to monitor my little guy as my antibodies went up (shouldn't normally go up unless baby was being affected). 

They did also check out my uterine arteries and Are waiting to get some blood tests back to see about preeclampsia risk. If the tests are negative the dr said 35% chance but if positive 75%. Very interesting. So they'll also monitor for growth and fluid etc so I can stop being paranoid (as much).

As you ladies all know, there's no such thing as a stress free pregnancy after preeclampsia.


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks ttc. my numbers have been up but the last one was just within range. haha the poor mans just fed up of being stuck with the boys in the waiting room as they kick off at not being allowed certain toys. 

wow you really have a lot going on hun! I hope everything comes out normal and theres no ill effect on your little guy :hugs: xxx


----------



## ttc126

Thank you! I am thinking everything will be good and monitoring would just be a precaution :)


----------



## Betheney

Thanks for all the advice and input ladies! My hubby asked his dad if we could borrow the BP machine for a couple of months and he said he'd run it by his wife (hubby's mum). They're visiting for 2 days and the first day just came and went and they didn't mention it or hand it over. I feel a bit uncomfortable about bringing it up, but it seems like they decided not to lend it to us, I wish it was my parents who I would of just said "gimme your BP machine" and given them shit for it if they decided to drag their feet. So I think I'll definitely buy a BP machine now, I just don't want to be hoping to get the chemist to check so often or having to drive to the GP. I still won't allow myself to go longer than 2 weeks without an official reading from the GP or my doctor tho. I think I'll get one on EBay, there's a $112 Omron one that's usually on sale for $100 in chemists but in some ebay stores it's only $70-$80

TTC - so much stress for you!!! Let us know how your blood results and artery measurements go!


----------



## misspriss

Hello! I just wanted to join this thread. I had (I think severe) pre-eclampsia with DS, I'm pregnant with my second 11+4 right now and hoping to not get it again.

I have a really nice Omron BP monitor, I gave around $80 for it. My dad let me borrow his when I was pregnant with DS and having issues, it quit working while I was using it!


----------



## ttc126

Hi miss priss!!! I nearly messaged you to find this thread! 

How is everyone? 

I had my ob checkup today. Bp seems to be creeping up But still fine. However i had trace protein today :( I am sure everything is totally fine at this point and I'm maybe just a little dehydrated but I'm still worried just because i do not want to go through pre e again. I have borrowed my grandma's bp cuff so will be checking at home. In addition to weekly appointments with high risk perinatal and my every 2 week appointment with ob i think if it turns to anything I'll know early i hope. 
Ugh the stress!!!!!


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls. 

TTC I hope you were just a little dehydrated, that's what I thought when I had trace protein last week which can give those dip sticks a false positive. I hope all ur other getstational complications are behaving too.

I had my GP visit today after last weeks 125/90 BP today showed 135/90 then 5mins later 130/85 he was also not too concerned at my diastolic being 90 he said he's happy for pregnant patients BP to go up to (but not exceed) 140/90 until full term.

So I now have 4 weeks until my next ob appt, I think I'll go to the GP again in 2 weeks and then the ob will be 2 weeks after that.

In laws didn't lend us their BP machine so I guess I gotta buy one somewhere now.


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls! Update me on how you're all going!

I'm doing well. Got a BP monitor and having it has been fantastic. My stress has drastically reduced since checking regularly. Rather than having a few diastolics of 90 at the doctors and then stressing over whether it's shot up further i can see that my BP usually sits around a diastolic of 80 with an occasional spike to 90. Obviously it's not diagnostic but i will still be able to follow patterns and know when something is awry. I did very 140/92 this evening which is my highest ever so we'll see what tomorrow brings.

Quick question. Those of you with home monitors that also measure your heart rate. Where does your heart rate sit? Mine is consistently between 100 and 110. My husbands is always 75-80 i would expect a pregnant woman to have a higher heart rate but i wonder if it's too high...


----------



## ttc126

Betheny I am so glad you got a monitor for home. I agree with you that the amount of stress it has relieved for me is ridiculous. makes me feel way better. so happy you got one. 

my heart rate is the same. I will tell you in my last pregnancy when I was severely anemic (needed a blood transfusion) it was sitting at 120. I don't think 100-110 is abnormal for pregnancy. My Dr's haven't said anything about it either. 

I'm trucking along here :) I had a ton of blood in my mouth this morning from my gums randomly bleeding which of course freaks me out. I have this crazy idea that my bleeding gums are a sign of preeclampsia coming on. at what point do you just decide you're a psycho prego??? I think I'm at that point. 

I've really been relieved about going to all the extra monitoring. I've enjoyed seeing my bub every week and being reassured he's ok.


----------



## sethsmummy

glad you managed to get a monitor hun :D I hope it keeps helping to relieve stress :hugs: my heart rate normally ranges from 110 - 122 while pregnant hun. 

ttc :hugs: big hugs hun. its scary when your mind starts thinking what ifs. 

my bp is apparently fine... but i dont trust my midwife.. she was shite today. Didnt listen to a word i said :( xx


----------



## Betheney

TTC - i always felt reassured by my extra monitoring with Remi, i knew if anything went wrong it was going to be noticed quickly. I also don't think you're crazy, my arms started tingling a few weeks ago wheb i got my first diastolic reading of 90 and i was so convinced that tingling arms meant preeclampsia. I had tingly arms with PE with my son, the doctors at the time said its not a known symptom but of course i convinced myself they're connected.

Seths mummy - did the MW tell you the reading?

Glad to hear that's a normal heart rate! Thanks for sharing ladies. I tried to google it but could only find stuff on heart rate while exercising during pregnancy.


----------



## sethsmummy

it wasnt the actual midwife who did it.. it was her "assistant" it was 122/70 apparently which i low for me. she didnt do my urine dip test properly so i dont trust her judgement. If some of my symptoms dont ease by next week ill be going to get seen at the hospital. xx


----------



## ttc126

Sethsmummy I'm sorry. a crap mw is the LAST thing you need :hugs: What did she not listen about? 

Betheny I'm glad I'm not the only one connecting outlandish symptoms. :)

I just got home from l&d. I went for contractions and pressure that felt like more than irritable uterus. On the monitor I was having strong contractions mixed in with smaller IU ones.
The Dr checked me and said she could get her finger in but not all the way through. then they checked for infections and did a fetal fibronectin test. Infection tests were negative but the ffn came back positive. It scared me because I had many done with ds1 and they were all negative. The Dr checked me again and said no change so they gave me a shot to stop contractions and monitored more. Once they were sure the contractions stopped they sent me home. Hopefully things will stay calm because I really did get nervous


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no have you been put on bed rest hun?! Fx baby stays cooking as long as possible! 

she literally didnt listen the whole appointment hun. the girl doing my urine test only waited about 20 seconds before checking and binning the strip when your supposed to wait 60 seconds (i have my own at home which have been showing protein and blood). I told her when i sat down that iv not been feeling great, headaches for the last 4/5 days, hands swelling at night, dizzy and groggy spells multiple times a day, really bad pelvic pain, some contractions every day when i walk. She jst brushed off the contractions as a "third baby thing" and said nothing about anything else. She wasnt even going to do my 32 week bloods and tried to say theyre done at 34 but it was her who did my last appointment and told me to book in at 32 weeks. she also wrote in my notes "looking and feeling well" after id told her all of the above! so i wrote underneath them what i had actually told her.


----------



## Betheney

TTC - that sounds like a right stressfull time you've had!!!!! Can you tell me more about the test you tested positive for? I've never heard of it. I really hope you aren't in any kind of preterm labour. What is your history like? Or have you never gone into spontaneous labour? Still doesn't mean everything is going to go pear shape. I was admitted to hospital at 29-30 weeks given steroid injections and expected an imminent delivery only to habe everything calm down and go home within 2 days. Then not deliver until 33.5 weeks for completely unrelated reasons.

Sethsmummy - that makes me so angry. I so dislike when they brush aside how we feel!!! Not only brush it aside but actually put in your notes that you're doing well, i mean WTF?!?! I'm sorry you're feeling so rubbish tho :-( Even if she thought your symptoms were unconcerning, she still has a job to address and reassure you. 32 weeks tho! Not too long to go. My friend who is a virgin went to the doctor because her periods have been absent for over 6 months and after repeating to her doctor multiple times she's had no sexual partners he wrote in her notes "denying any sexual activity" as if she was lying or something. My uterus is insane this time around too also, i have really strong braxton hicks almost all damn day! Especially when I'm walking. But my other pregnancies were very similar. I could easily have them every 5 minutes for 6 hours! But they always had no change to the cervix. I wonder if I'm just dehydrated. 

I'm getting stars in my visiom about once a week. I wasn't too concerned but the ob i saw a couple of weeks ago thought it was definitely not to be ignored and said if they're associated with headaches give them a call. But my headaches have never coincided with my stars and my BP at home is still good.


----------



## rbourre

Betheney said:


> Hey girls! Update me on how you're all going!
> 
> I'm doing well. Got a BP monitor and having it has been fantastic. My stress has drastically reduced since checking regularly. Rather than having a few diastolics of 90 at the doctors and then stressing over whether it's shot up further i can see that my BP usually sits around a diastolic of 80 with an occasional spike to 90. Obviously it's not diagnostic but i will still be able to follow patterns and know when something is awry. I did very 140/92 this evening which is my highest ever so we'll see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> Quick question. Those of you with home monitors that also measure your heart rate. Where does your heart rate sit? Mine is consistently between 100 and 110. My husbands is always 75-80 i would expect a pregnant woman to have a higher heart rate but i wonder if it's too high...

Mine was always between 100 and 115 when pregnant. I read it's because of the extra blood flow. Now that I'm not pregnant, mine is around 80.

My blood pressure has been good on 1 nifedipine tablet a day. Last time I took it on Wednesday night, it was 119/79. I hate that I always get high blood pressure after pregnancy and I really hope it goes down again. My not so little guy is 6 weeks old now. He's around 10ish pounds and getting chunky. My pre-eclampsia baby wasn't 10 pounds until over 6 months old.

I'm hoping everyone in here is doing great, your BP are all good and everyone has nice chubby full term babies.


----------



## ttc126

Thank you ladies. I'm not on bedrest right now just told to take it easy. No going out, no long distance walking, no heavy chores. I see my normal ob Monday so I'm to follow up then. ..

Betheny, fetal fibronectin is a protein that is usually only present close to birth. If you get a negative test they can be 99% sure you won't go into preterm labor within 2 weeks. A positive is not as useful but obviously we'd hoped it would be negative. I have read some Dr's say 50/50 chance of PTL and some say 20%. For me I take it as a sign I can't just ignore contractions even though they did not change my cervix yesterday. I'm very anxious because I had several contractions that woke me up from sleep during the night. Stay cooking baby!!!! I had an irritable uterus with ds1 and had to get contractions stopped once. I was on various forms of bedrest and was dilating every day after taken off. I was off for 2 days then induced for pre e. Hoping this baby will just cook and cook. Do not want a nicu stay if possible! 

Betheny did you have preterm labor? 

Sethsmummy that is HORRIBLE she ignored every concern. your symptoms do sound like they need to be double checked and from your post you do not seem to be "feeling well." I'm so sorry. she sounds awful. I'd be so mad!


----------



## Betheney

rbourre said:


> Mine was always between 100 and 115 when pregnant. I read it's because of the extra blood flow. Now that I'm not pregnant, mine is around 80.
> 
> My blood pressure has been good on 1 nifedipine tablet a day. Last time I took it on Wednesday night, it was 119/79. I hate that I always get high blood pressure after pregnancy and I really hope it goes down again. My not so little guy is 6 weeks old now. He's around 10ish pounds and getting chunky. My pre-eclampsia baby wasn't 10 pounds until over 6 months old.
> 
> I'm hoping everyone in here is doing great, your BP are all good and everyone has nice chubby full term babies.

1med a day is good tho!! Such a bummer you still have BP probs tho post delivery

my BP dropped to completely to normal levels. I wasn't allowed to go off my meds because I needed to wean off them, except there I was with a normal BP and heavily medicated so it dropped so low at times I was faint and dizzy all the time. I know it's not recommended but I cut my doses more than they wanted. I'd practically passed out a few times and wasn't letting it happen again.

6 weeks already!! I'm glad baby is doing so well though and chunking up nicely, must be such a different experience for you after your very premmy baby. My second baby was prem but my 1st baby had a lot of weight troubles and my prem baby over took his sisters weights at only a couple of months. Lol



ttc126 said:


> Thank you ladies. I'm not on bedrest right now just told to take it easy. No going out, no long distance walking, no heavy chores. I see my normal ob Monday so I'm to follow up then. ..
> 
> Betheny, fetal fibronectin is a protein that is usually only present close to birth. If you get a negative test they can be 99% sure you won't go into preterm labor within 2 weeks. A positive is not as useful but obviously we'd hoped it would be negative. I have read some Dr's say 50/50 chance of PTL and some say 20%. For me I take it as a sign I can't just ignore contractions even though they did not change my cervix yesterday. I'm very anxious because I had several contractions that woke me up from sleep during the night. Stay cooking baby!!!! I had an irritable uterus with ds1 and had to get contractions stopped once. I was on various forms of bedrest and was dilating every day after taken off. I was off for 2 days then induced for pre e. Hoping this baby will just cook and cook. Do not want a nicu stay if possible!
> 
> Betheny did you have preterm labor?
> 
> Sethsmummy that is HORRIBLE she ignored every concern. your symptoms do sound like they need to be double checked and from your post you do not seem to be "feeling well." I'm so sorry. she sounds awful. I'd be so mad!

Eeeeeeeep that sounds right stressful, I'm glad you're taking the advice to rest so seriously and know not to ignore any intense contractions! So last time you really could of ended up giving birth by going into labour prematurely but then the PE came into effect before that could happen! That's a bit scary, how frustrating if you manage to avoid PE this time only to have to stress about going into preterm labour.

I went into spontaneous labour at 39+4 with my daughter but I've not had preterm labour, I was convinced throughout Rem's pregnancy I was but I really just have lots and lots and lots of Braxton hicks all day long. I struggle to tell the difference between BH and contractions, I find BH painful, I did get them to monitor them over night once or twice when I was in hospital for PE but my growth scans always showed a very closed cervix and the day before my induction it was 2cm long, closed and thick. So it definitely has never had any cervix changes. I've had to tell doctors that if they asked me to follow the rule that if you have so many BH in an hour go into hospital that I would be in hospital every day.


----------



## Betheney

How's everyone going? 

TTC - no more preterm labour probs?

Seths mummy - No more crappy symptoms?

I'm feeling really good about my lack of PE! I had this terrible fear I'd have a micro prem in November. My daughter was due in November and born in November, my son due in January and born in November and i just had this horrible feeling despite being due in March, fate would think it's funny to give me another November baby. But here i am in December and still pregnant  my BP raised in pregnancy no.2 at 29weeks but i didn't have any appts for the 10 weeks prior... so really it could of go e up at any time. Yet here i am days away from 28 weeks and it's still behaving. 

I hope you're all well.


----------



## ttc126

Betheny I'm so glad you're still pregnant and doing well! That would have been so crazy if your lo came that early. I'm so glad you're almost 28 weeks! 

Do you all set milestones for yourselves? 28 weeks was the first, 32 weeks is next, then 35. I am a little nervous my BP raised with ds at 32 weeks and that's when I know in my heart I got preeclampsia. But my horrible dr said "you're just a first time mom you don't know" and wouldn't do any further tests like bloods or 24hr urine. My BP is now consistently higher than my norm so I'm nervous but at the same time feel like it will be fine. I normally run 100/54 but lately I'm always 120/80. I haven't had protein in my pee again so I'm not going to worry right now. If I'm going to get it again I can't do anything else to prevent it. 

No more PTL scares here! So that's great! I had a yeast infection but it seems to be gone now and over the weekend I just felt great! Don't feel as great now but I'm hoping things stay calm for at least a few weeks. 

Hope you girls are having a good week!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi girls! Glad to see everyone's doing pretty good! My bp has been pretty stable but have been in and out of hospital with contractions and all kinds of PTL scares. We are scheduled for a csection at 36 weeks (7 days!!!!!??) eek! Mainly due to my body just not ha fling pregnancy well and risk of repeat uterine rupture. I'm glad I made it this far for sure. The past few days have been quite hard tho. I just feel *off*. Very weak..dizzy..feeling dehydrated tho I'm drinking like a horse! Glad my OB appt is tmrw!


----------



## rbourre

Glad to see everyone is doing well. I had my 6 week check last week evem though it had been 7.5 weeks. My BP at the office was 148/98 or something. I came home and took it and it was 111/83. I was pissed off waiting for 2 hours for my appointment. Baby boy is doing petty good. He's getting so big. He's a fussy baby and wants to eat and cuddle constantly.


----------



## Betheney

So i had my check up today, BP fine and no protein, heart beat good and fundal height good.

Had about 2 days of reduced movmovement (Mon and Tues) the baby just seemed sleepy, still lots of movement but just so much less oompf and strength as usual. I would get more squirming throughout the day and virtually no big kicks or anything, just tiny taps and squirms, for those 2 days my BP and heart rate dropped to lower than regular amounts and so of course was convinced i was losing the baby, then baby had a good batch of movement Tues night so i decided to wait till morning to go to hospital. Then of course baby spent the entire of Wednesday moving like a crazy baby and movement has been great since, kicking giant kicks, awake all day. I wonder what happened those other 2 days. My back pain is so debilitating some days, i can barely walk. Not to mention dealing with the pain is horrible enough. Doc gave me a referral to the physio.

I was quite surprised that considering my last appt was 5 weeks ago today they said "we're going to run some PE bloods today, send off a urine sample and book you in for a 32 week growth scan. All just because of your PE history, then we'll get you back in a week for another check up and then move to fortnightly appts" i wasn't expecting such a drastic change in care. But that's okay, i feel more reassured with extra appts and scans. I was also originally annoyed being put in a high risk clinic when they told me I'd be treated as a low risk patient until i got PE, so seeing them treating me like a higher risk patient now makes me feel like i should definitely be here.

TTC - my first date i wanted to reach was Dec 1st, like i said i just wanted to get through November. Next i wanted to make 28 weeks even tho I've never given birth before 33 weeks i just wanted to make 3rs Tri. Now i want to make 29 weeks (the date my BP shot up). 32 weeks (the date i was previously diagnosed with PE). 33.5weeks (my sons gestation at birth) after that i guess i want to make full term at 37 weeks. I'm so glad there's been no more PTL scares!!! That's fantastic!!! I hope your BP is still okayish, i read BP naturally rises after 24 weeks so hopefully it's just that regular slight bump up in BP rate and not anything more sinister.

Peacelovebaby - your ticker advises me you're having the baby tomorrow if it's at 36 weeks!!!!! How exciting. Update us with the birth asap!

Rbourre - such a bummer your BP is still crap. How long was it high for, post pregnancy last time? Or do you think it was high because you were so irritated you had to wait so long to see the doctor? I had a 10am appt today and got in at around 12, how can they possibly be running 2 hours late when they just opened an hour prior! I had both kids with me who were total terrors, was such a god damn nightmare.


----------



## sethsmummy

Betheney said:


> How's everyone going?
> 
> TTC - no more preterm labour probs?
> 
> Seths mummy - No more crappy symptoms?
> 
> I'm feeling really good about my lack of PE! I had this terrible fear I'd have a micro prem in November. My daughter was due in November and born in November, my son due in January and born in November and i just had this horrible feeling despite being due in March, fate would think it's funny to give me another November baby. But here i am in December and still pregnant  my BP raised in pregnancy no.2 at 29weeks but i didn't have any appts for the 10 weeks prior... so really it could of go e up at any time. Yet here i am days away from 28 weeks and it's still behaving.
> 
> I hope you're all well.

im glad your appointments are going well hun and that things are looking good. yey for more care though! thats fab they are watching you closer now! 



ttc126 said:


> Betheny I'm so glad you're still pregnant and doing well! That would have been so crazy if your lo came that early. I'm so glad you're almost 28 weeks!
> 
> Do you all set milestones for yourselves? 28 weeks was the first, 32 weeks is next, then 35. I am a little nervous my BP raised with ds at 32 weeks and that's when I know in my heart I got preeclampsia. But my horrible dr said "you're just a first time mom you don't know" and wouldn't do any further tests like bloods or 24hr urine. My BP is now consistently higher than my norm so I'm nervous but at the same time feel like it will be fine. I normally run 100/54 but lately I'm always 120/80. I haven't had protein in my pee again so I'm not going to worry right now. If I'm going to get it again I can't do anything else to prevent it.
> 
> No more PTL scares here! So that's great! I had a yeast infection but it seems to be gone now and over the weekend I just felt great! Don't feel as great now but I'm hoping things stay calm for at least a few weeks.
> 
> Hope you girls are having a good week!

120/80 is quite good hun :) thats around where i sit sometimes. glad youv felt great :D 



PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hi girls! Glad to see everyone's doing pretty good! My bp has been pretty stable but have been in and out of hospital with contractions and all kinds of PTL scares. We are scheduled for a csection at 36 weeks (7 days!!!!!??) eek! Mainly due to my body just not ha fling pregnancy well and risk of repeat uterine rupture. I'm glad I made it this far for sure. The past few days have been quite hard tho. I just feel *off*. Very weak..dizzy..feeling dehydrated tho I'm drinking like a horse! Glad my OB appt is tmrw!

oooooomg! good luck for your section hun :wohoo: 

rboure - glad your lil man is doing well <3 I love your avatar pic :cloud9: 


Im still getting dizzy sometimes... now i itch like a maniac all day every day AND today i am going into the hospital to be checked because from 3am - 7am i was bleeding bright red blood.. im getting bad period cramps (i seem to have these all the time now) and Rohan has been very quiet compared to normal yesterday and this morning). My sisters coming for me once she has dropped her kids off at school to take me in as i have a trapped nerve in my left hip so cant even walk properly to go get a bus :dohh: 


I got my section booked for the 6th January at 38+5 :D Very excited! I didnt even have to argue for it.. but iv said if i go before hand naturally i want to try. I just dont want to be induced which they were fine with :D


----------



## Betheney

Wowzers Seths mummy i hope everything is okay, please keep us updated with how the hospital went. There's a sticky thread in second tri or third tri (can't remember which) about collestatis or something, anyway its a serious complication where the key symptom is insane itchyness, have you been tested for it? 

Were your other births sections? Any idea on the cause of the bleeding?


----------



## ttc126

Oh sethsmummy I really hope you're ok! please update when you can!


----------



## rbourre

Betheney said:


> Rbourre - such a bummer your BP is still crap. How long was it high for, post pregnancy last time? Or do you think it was high because you were so irritated you had to wait so long to see the doctor? I had a 10am appt today and got in at around 12, how can they possibly be running 2 hours late when they just opened an hour prior! I had both kids with me who were total terrors, was such a god damn nightmare.

I was still on nifedipine when I got pregnant and the doctor took me off of it. I will most likely be on it for the rest of my life now. Same thing happened to my mom. She got high blood pressure while pregnant and 28 years later still has it.

My son had his 2 month appointment yesterday. He's a giant. He's 12 pounds 2 ounces. My pre-eclampsia baby is only 24 pounds at 2 years old.
https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h213/rhayward19/1964979_10152398343626548_1803885547738700498_n.jpg

This is his Christmas outfit....well half of it at least. The pants are too big so I have to get him smaller ones.
https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h213/rhayward19/10455762_10152398410631548_399447455647710688_n.jpg

Just wanted to share to show that it is definitely possible to have a big full term baby after an IUGR preemie due to pre-eclampsia. :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

awwww rbourre look at how cute the boys are <3 <3 

sorry i didnt update yesterday! I didnt get back till lateish. They couldnt find a reason for the bleed (infact the snooty midwife didnt believe i had been bleeding!!). I mentioned the itching while i was there but she neither said anything or did anything so if it doesnt stop ill be seeing my normal midwife because i was having liver function tested regularly at the end with ethan so its very likely the same again AND my sisters had Cholestesis so im at a higher risk of getting it. 
My last birth was a section after my pre-e birth was a complete and utter disaster. xx


----------



## zebbed89

Hi, I thought I would join you all. My little girl was born 3 years ago I was induced due to pre e. It came on about 34 weeks and I was induced at 38+5 and Had her the day after it they couldn't get my BP under control at all during labour it never went under 170/110. I stayed in hospital for 9 days until it dropped to a safe level and I have been on meds ever since. I'm now nearly 17 weeks and so far BP is ok I'm on 150mg twice a day of labetalol I was on 200 but was getting dizzy from it dropping to low. Fingers crossed this one goes ok! I'm not going through it again. Sorry it's long it's just nice to see other mums who have been through it as well. Xx


----------



## Betheney

Sethsmummy i just saw you had baby over a week ago!! Come update us on all the details when you can.


----------



## Betheney

How is everyone going? 

I'm 33+5 today! Remi was born at 33+4 :-D so i made it!!! BP is 120/80 and PE ia no where in sight. So happy i could dance.


----------



## misspriss

Betheney said:


> How is everyone going?
> 
> I'm 33+5 today! Remi was born at 33+4 :-D so i made it!!! BP is 120/80 and PE ia no where in sight. So happy i could dance.

That is great news! DS was born at 33+5, so about the same goal for me...still just 21 weeks today (just realized I forgot to take a picture today...). No sign of PE, but at this point with DS I had no signs either.


----------



## ttc126

Betheny that's great!!!! :) Congrats on making it this far!!!!!! :)

Miss priss, every day with no signs or symptoms is encouraging!

Well I had my little guy on Tuesday! He was 6lbs 11oz and perfect! No preeclampsia! He was.delivered via c section because he was breech and he was born at 37+2 because of the antibody in my blood.


----------



## misspriss

Congratulations TTC!!!


----------



## Betheney

Congratulations TTC!!!!!! What's his name?!?!?!? The pregnancy is all over now. No more drama. Just a baby squish to dedicate your time to.

Thanks Miss Priss!!! Everyday counts :-D when did PE start last time? My PIH started at 29 and PE at 32 so they were my first two goal (other than reaching 3rd Tri)


----------



## misspriss

Around 31.5 weeks the BP went slightly high, but stayed out of "dangerous" level and no protein until 32.5 or 33 weeks.


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls. I just need some help from those of you with BP home monitors.

I got a reading of like 120/92 about 1.5hrs ago. I can probably count less than a dozen times I've gotten this reading and probably a total of 4 times the diastolic has reached 94. Usually when it happens i wait 10 minutes test again and it's completely normal. Making it more of an isolated spike, whether it was the machine or me i don't know but i usually test every couple.of hours for the rest of the day amd BP is always back to fine.

So tonight when i got 120/92 at 5pm i wasn't too concerned. I tested 5 mins later and got 123/93 then 5 minutes latwr 129/97 (highest reading this pregnancy) 5mins later 126/104 then 10 mins later 128/100 then 10 mins again 126/100 10 mins again 125/ 97 then 134/96 then 135/90 then 124/90 then over an hour after the first reading 134/86 which is where it seems to be staying with the diastolic floating between 80 and 86.

What do you girls think of this? Yes i was walking around prior but I've tested my BP after doing all sorts of activities and my diastolic usually doesnt react to anything. Plus the fact i was sitting there stationary waiting to test again means it should go down not continually up. Obviously I'm not calling the hospital, there's little point with it going down again. I've just never had this... I've either had good BP or very high BP that won't come down. But this one came down... what does that mean? Does that mean things are starting to play up? Does it mean nothing? Has anyone who avoided PE the second time around have episodes like this that meant nothing?

I usually test my BP all day lol and nothing like this has ever happened before.


----------



## misspriss

I think when you are testing every 5-10 minutes your anxiety about it maybe making it worse. I think you are to worry if you get bad readings 4 hours apart with rest between, I wish I had known where I heard that though.


----------



## Betheney

Probably from me. Because i know that's how my hospital diagnose it. High readings 4hrs apart. So i know it's not PE but wondered if anyone else has episodes like this and what it might indicate.

My diastolic isn't usually responsive to stress or anxiety, that's usually what happens to systolic presures not diastolics. I remember once in hospital i had a nightmare and then needed a BP reading and my systolic was 165. Lol. But my anxiety definitely was through the roof during this whole ordeal.


----------



## misspriss

I'm not sure, I don't take mine nearly so frequently. I haven't been taking it all recently, since it's been fine at my dr appointments. I didn't see any issues until much later in my pregnancy with DS, I guess I'm just trying not to stress myself out too much.

Probably when I'm as far along as you, I'll be taking it much more frequently.


----------



## Betheney

Because I'd started feeling so confident lately and like I've managed to skip PE i have been taking it less but now I'm going to be back like a crazy person taking it every couple of hours again. Lol. I dont usually sit and take it constantly within 1 hour. But my doctor takes it when i arrive and if it's slightly elevated they wait 5 mins and take it again and it's gone back down. So that was kind of my mentality.

I didn't have a BP monitor when i was around your gestation i dont think and I kept turning up to my GP for BP checks because I couldn't stand the wait between Ob appts wondering if it had gone up and i was dying of PE and no one knew. Buying the monitor has calmed my nerves so much. But my BP was found elevated at 29weeks however i never had any appts for a couple months prior so i never REALLY when it went up. Could of gone up at 22 weeks but not discovered till 29. So i think that's why i got so paranoid so early.


----------



## mari881

Betheney, my bottom number is easily affected too. For example, my first reading at the office on Saturday was 144/88. When taken at the end of the appointment it was 136/72.


----------



## ginny83

Hi ladies, haven't posted on here in a while but just wanted to share that we welcomed our rainbow into the world on 2nd Jan :)

I was induced at 38 weeks due to having a few spikes in my bp which required overnight stays from 34 weeks. Unfortunately I had complications after the birth. The first few days my bp was up but not alarmingly up about 150/90 mark. I put it down to them taking me off methlydopa and trying to switch me to nifedipine. Anyway, on day 3 it shot up a lot - ended up reaching 192/110 and they were just giving me tablet after tablet to try and bring it down. I had a cannuala put in as they were going to start magnesium iv. Luckily I managed to avoid it and it eventually went back down to safer high levels. The next 4 days was almost the same and it didn't go under 160/100 during the day- then often reaching 180/100-110 at night time. Needless to say they just kept upping my doses. It was really just crazy! I remember I finally got a reading of 160/90 and was so happy with it lol

I ended up being diagnosed with post partum pre-eclampsia although I didn't have that many additional symptoms. Just protein in wee and sometimes my reflexes were no good. Because I have pre exsisiting hyptertenion it's hard to diagnose as you never know if the high bp is coz of pre e or I just have it anyway - although my levels have never been that bad!!

Ended up being allowed to go home on 200mg labetalol x twice a day, 60mg slow release nifedipine once a day and 20mg enalapril twice a day! Billy is 3 weeks old and I've already halved my labetalol dose and off the enalapril


----------



## Betheney

Thanks Mari 36+4!!!! Hows everything going with you? 

Ginny I've been dying with curiosity about what went down during such am extended hospital stay!!! When my BP was uncontrollable and they just kept throwing meds at me, we always had the option of giving up and delivering. But you had already delivered!!! Which just makes it seem so risky and scary having no back up plan and just praying in the mean time you don't have a damn stroke or something. 

But congrats again. This baby feels like he's been such a long time coming. Such a deserved little beam after all those 2nd tri losses! Master M has a sibling!!!!!

How was the induction? The birth? Did you gey cervidil? Did you end up on the drip? How big is he?

Lots of love &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## mari881

Betheney said:


> Thanks Mari 36+4!!!! Hows everything going with you?

Things are good so far!! I've been seen for weekly appointments for a while now and my bp has stayed in the 130's/80's generally. Last weekends was the 144/88 but it went down after laying down for a few min at the end of my appointment. I've been feeling good and am still trying to walk every day. I had a growth scan yesterday and baby is estimating to be 5lb 11oz, 27th percentile which is already bigger than my daughters birth weight of 5lb 8oz at 37 weeks. My next f/u appointment is Saturday. Its pretty irritating that they scared the crap out of me so early and caused so much anxiety for me in this pregnancy. Despite the high bp, I feel good and don't have any swelling. Maybe it helps that it is winter time and baby 1 came in September. Who knows? All this stuff is so unpredictable. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Betheney

Oh I'm so glad everything is going so well. We both have just a home stretch to go. The way they treated me early pregnancy i couldn't really tell if i was actually high risk or not. The hospital refused to let me have any care other than the high risk unit. Which made me believe it was super risky for me to be pregnant. But then the high risk unit were like "oh no you'll be treated as a total normal pregnancy unless something goes awry" so then i was like "why the hell am i in the high risk unit!" But now I've reached 3rd tri they are treating me differently, extra bloods and growth scans. It was just so frustrating back im early pregnancy because if they agreed i wasn't high risk i could of had a waterbirth at another hospital buy making me high risk excludes me from that hospital. Of course if i AM high risk then i want to be in the high risk unit. But they were all talking like i was low risk but in the unit anyway.

My BPs have been good since that bizarre episode. Mostly 120-135 / 78-88 anywhere in there really, DIA only hits 90 or just above immediately after eating.

How am i feeling? Like death. Lol. I'm so exhausted and tired and my pelvic girdle pain, SPD and sacroilliac joints are all making it impossible to do anything!!!! I seriously can't be up and about for more than an hour without hobbling quickly to a seat. Shopping and such is totally out of the question. Pregnancy insomnia is awful! I'm awake all night! 

My other pregnancies weren't this rough and i had preeclampsia then! Lol


----------



## mari881

Betheney said:


> Oh I'm so glad everything is going so well. We both have just a home stretch to go. The way they treated me early pregnancy i couldn't really tell if i was actually high risk or not. The hospital refused to let me have any care other than the high risk unit. Which made me believe it was super risky for me to be pregnant. But then the high risk unit were like
> "oh no you'll be treated as a total normal pregnancy unless something goes awry" so then i was like "why the hell am i in the high risk unit!" But now I've reached 3rd tri they are treating me differently, extra bloods and growth scans. It was just so frustrating back im early pregnancy because if they agreed i wasn't high risk i could of had a waterbirth at another hospital buy making me high risk excludes me from that hospital. Of course if i AM high risk then i want to be in the high risk unit. But they were all talking like i was low risk but in the unit anyway.
> 
> My BPs have been good since that bizarre episode. Mostly 120-135 / 78-88 anywhere in there really, DIA only hits 90 or just above immediately after eating.
> 
> How am i feeling? Like death. Lol. I'm so exhausted and tired and my pelvic girdle pain, SPD and sacroilliac joints are all making it impossible to do anything!!!! I seriously can't be up and about for more than an hour without hobbling quickly to a seat. Shopping and such is totally out of the question. Pregnancy insomnia is awful! I'm awake all night!
> 
> My other pregnancies weren't this rough and i had preeclampsia then! Lol

I'm glad you are doing well too! Aside from the pain of course :( I have that too. My hips kill in my sleep and I wake up in a lot of pain quite a bit. I'm still working too which makes things interesting as I get so stiff and painful after sitting I end up hobbling around half the day. I'm also annoyed with how they've treated me. They've went so far as to tell me that having another child would be too dangerous for me. And here I am at almost 37 weeks still trucking along. Watch me jinx myself though. My next appointment is later this morning so we'll see how my bp is. I almost don't care anymore because I've made it past all the milestones I set for myself in my head.


----------



## Betheney

Exactly how i feel Mari.

Of course i would prefer i reach fullterm. But if i got a high BP reading tomorrow i wouldn't be overly concerned. Lol. All the goals were hit with the final one being 37 weeks but at just 2 weeks shy my stress levels about it all have greatly reduced.

A 35 weeker would struggle with breastfeeding and if given no steroids potentially struggle with breathing so i definitely don't WANT a 35 weeker. But after havibg a 33 weeker i know we'd be just fine


----------



## sethsmummy

Betheney said:


> Sethsmummy i just saw you had baby over a week ago!! Come update us on all the details when you can.

Hey Hun. Well to say we've had a dramatic few weeks is a major understatement. Ill start from the beginning but apologise if it gets long. 

I was having what I thought were painful Braxton hicks and period cramps but they went away at around 10pm after a bath. Woke at 2:30am on the 23rd needing a pee and as I got up I thought I'd speed the bed as a bit came out so went to the toilet..did a huge pee and wiped but then more fluid was coming. So I thought is it pee or waters.. well as I got to the living room and went to sit down on the chair (on a towel) there was a huge gush and that was the start of my waters going... I had gush after gush after gush...it didn't stop till I went to theatre. So anyway called hospital and they wanted me in..we got there for around four am. By 9am I still had no contractions so they asked if I wanted a section so I said yes. I was at that point getting pressure in my bum but they never checked me at all. So Rohan Thomas was born at 11:51 weighing 6lb 8oz after getting stuck :dohh: I never would have believed a baby could get stuck during a section but Rohan just wanted to be difficult from the start. 

He was a funny colour when born.and making funny grunting noises so after a couple hours he was taken to nicu. He spent 24 hours in nicu under the billi lights for his jaundice and then was put on a portable light so he could come in my room with me. He then had to have 48 hours of anti biotics as my strep b results came back positive. 

So we got home on boxing day and all was well for a couple days then he got a snuffly nose that nothing seemed to help. Then on top of that he started coughing. Then on the 4th Jan when we woke at 6am he was cold. No matter what we did he wouldn't warm up so I'd just fed him and John put him in his swing so we could call the out of hours doctors when Rohan was sick and then stopped breathing. He went blue/grey and floppy. By the time the ambulance got to us (around 10minutes after he first stopped breathing) he'd only managed a few little gasps. He was put straight in the ambulance and they managed to get him breathing ok then he seemed fine but still couldn't warm him up. We got to hospital where he was taken straight to resus where he stopped breathing another ten times between getting there and going to theatre at 2pm. He was taken down and intubated (put on ventilator). Before they left the consultant told me he's very very ill and he was being transferred up to yorkhill.He had rsv (common cold) and broncholitis. seeing him on a ventilator and hooked up to so many different drips and wires was heart breaking. He had a cannula in each hand and each leg and a central line in his groin. it took them till 6pm to do all that in theatre as his veins kept collapsing and his blood pressure kept plummeting. He was on ventilator for 6 days and then extubated. He didn't respond well and had to be placed on cpap. They tried every day to wean him down but he didn't tolerate it at all and his data would plummet, at one point the intubation trolley was set up and ready outside his room for two days and nobody could touch him unless 100% necessary as his body just couldn't handle it. Then his right lung collapsed at the top from all of the mucous that had built up. He also got another infection so was on three different anti biotics (keflaxin, gentamisin and amoxicillin) took over a week to get him off the cpap and onto high flow. While on that his lung 're opened and he seemed to have turned a corner finally. He was then finally swapped to normal oxygen nasal cannula on Thursday and we were transferred back to our local hospital on Friday. Today he has had his ng tube removed and is having all feeds from a bottle. 

Xxx


----------



## emily3399

hi ladies can I join I had pre e with dd2 and was kept in from 38 weeks and induced at 39 with dd3 I had post partum pre-e that started during delivery not really sure if im classed as pre-e yet 33+2 bp was 140/105 +protein but bp settled on admission, next clinic app 34+3 140/96 2nd reading 140/92 no protein then 35+3 130/90 +protein then 36+3 130/90 again +protein then my reading yesterday was 128/90 +1 protein, my last growth scan at 35+3 showed slow growth so got repeat growth on Tuesday nobody has said I have pre-e but they are keeping an eye on it. my bp normally runs at about 110-120/70-80.

Ive had so many complications from the start I had a bleed which scan revealed SCH until 18 weeks it went then at 27 weeks I was rediagnosed with gallstones and collapsed gallbladder after chronic pain and cant have it removed until I have baby which is hard as really doesn't help with horrific heartburn. Then at 32 weeks routine bloods showed an increased liver ALT which kept rising every 3 days then finally at 35 weeks it went back to normal. Then on new years day at 34+5 I had a large bleed which a speculum exam showed I had a ectropian cervix and that was the cause of bleeding which settled after a couple of days. Now bp has been sitting on the border and protein and the stress of reduced growth im just so over been pregnant now I just want to have my baby out safe in my arms and have done with all this .... do you think it would be fair to ask for induction at my growth scan at 37+3 on Tuesday? sorry for the long winded post lol xx


----------



## ttc126

Oh my gosh Seth'smummy!!!!!! I'm so sorry you've had all of that going on!!!!! what a stressful time for you! You guys are in my prayers and I hope poor Rohan only continuous to improve from now on. Big hugs to you!!!!! 

ps, on a side note, Jude got stuck coming out too! I had a scheduled section since he was breech and his head got stuck. He was crying and they had to shove his head back in (his whole body was out already), maneuver him around and get him out.


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks ttc. I'm hoping well maybe be home by Wednesday which would make three and a half weeks in hospital. 

Haha well at least Rohan didn't go-to that extreme haha.. I had one doctor with forceps on him and another shoving down on my ribs for a good five mins to get him out x


----------



## misspriss

Oh wow Seth'smummy, I'm sorry to hear how things went, I hope it is all uphill for Rohan now!


----------



## Tasha

Oh my goodness Seth's mummy, that pounds beyond terrifying.

:hugs: Emily, you've been through the mill. Def ask, make sure you read up on risks etc so you can go in saying I'm aware.


----------



## Tasha

I've been reading for a little while and am excited for you girls on the home stretch.

I had preeclampsia with my first, it happened so gradually that no one noticed (there was no continuation of care), then it spiked and I was so ill that they induced at 36 weeks, second was worse as bp meds started at 24 weeks and she was born at 37 weeks, third (she was stillborn) and fourth was from about twenty-eight weeks, fifth it wasn't diagnosed but the postmortem said it looked like pre-eclampsia (bp wasn't being watched regularly as I had just turned 24 weeks). I'm sixteen weeks now and I know that this was when growth just started to slow down with my last stillbirth. 

I'm having growth scans every time two weeks from twenty weeks and hopefully my bp will be closely watched.


----------



## ttc126

Oh my gosh Tasha. I'm sorry you've been through so much. :hugs: Praying you'll get a take home baby this time. Do they have you on baby aspirin or anything?

Emily :hugs: to you too!


----------



## emily3399

Oh tasha so sorry to hear your story I hope they keep such a close eye on you. To be fair ive been really well looked after and have been in 2-3 times a week for check ups, my last 2 were induced so I know what I may have to come its just constant worry so id feel better and safe in the knowledge that hes here with me out rather than in xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you. I am on aspirin (150mg) and clexane (60mg twice a day).

Emily, you are so close now. Hopefully your bp stabilises and these last couple of weeks can be enjoyed x


----------



## emily3399

Im on aspirin and inject fragmin 5000units twice a day too until 6 weeks post partum, that's exactly it Tasha I would just like my bp to settle so I can just be left alone rather than constant backwards and forwards which I know is all for the right reasons just so exhausting when I already have 3 little ones at home x


----------



## Tasha

Definitely understand that, I'm there three times a week most weeks atm. It is all for the right reason and of course we would prefer to be watched closely than not but its draining isn't it?


----------



## mari881

Hey ladies! So, I actually went into labor on Sunday and had my baby this past Monday! Maxwell Colin was born 5lb 12oz and perfectly healthy. My bp was great during labor and delivery but has been high since. I have a bp check at the doctors tomorrow and we'll see what they want to do.


----------



## Betheney

OMG Mari congratulations!!!!!!

My BP was horrific for 24hrs post birth and then perfect  hopefully you're the same. If you post a full birth story let us know. So glad he's here safe, sound and healthy. Give us a piccy when you can.

Seths mummy - what a ringer you have beem through!!!! RSV is so dangerous in newborns. They can frequently not make it. So glad to hear your little man is gettinf better. give us another update when you can.

I don't have time to read and reply to all properly 

Diastolic is constantly sitting borderline (90) and my dip stick tests are showing +1 protein now after showing none all pregnancy (except i showed trace once) so they've been sending off PE bloods and urine tests but they keep coming back with the all clear. So they're just going to do weekly BP checks on it at the moment and hope we don't get much higher than that 90 DIA. But already want a stretch and sweep done at 37.5weeks (in about 2 weeks) and then consider an induction. But I'm unsure how willing i am to do that.


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Mari. Can't wait to hear more details.

Betheney, did you have bloods done early in pregnancy as a baseline?


----------



## misspriss

Congrats Mari!


----------



## mari881

I'll post details and a pic later! Just had my follow up and bp was 158/100. They are starting me on meds. 100mg Labetalol 2x per day. Anyone been on this one?


----------



## Betheney

Yeah i was on 400mg of labetalol four times a day when i preeclamptic. 

It always made me really jittery for a few days when i started or when they upped my doses, but any side effects were never long lasting. The BP meds tend to make babies on the quieter side, but seeing as you're no longer pregnant that's not really a concern. Lol

Tasha - i indeed had baseline bloods ran at 12 weekd as well as blood during 2nd tri then at 32 weeks and now again at 35 weeks.


----------



## Amythyst

I've been on 100mg of Labetalol twice a day since about ohhh day 1 of my pregnancy. :) I had high blood pressure before getting pregnant. I've been able it seems to control my BP with 1 nightly baby aspirin and my diet I guess but my high risk doctor tells me that 100mg twice a day of the BP medicine is like a trivial dosage. He seems to believe I'll need to be upped soon. But so far, bp's are good. Last week it was 118/78 and I'll have it checked again tomorrow.

I've never been pregnant before, so I'm really nervous about this preeclampsia stuff. It also scares me that I could get it weeks after giving birth or during etc... so, I'm really paying attention to my body and if I happen to get any symptoms.


----------



## Betheney

Blaaaaaaah went in for a check up and my diastolic was 100. So I'm starting on 100mg of labetalol twice a day. Bummer my last lot of labetalol tablets are 200mg each otherwise i wouldn't of had to buy a new batch.

Last time they spent like 3-4 hrs hoping for a low reading then gave me labetalol and kept me in for 48hrs to make sure it worked correctly (not too low/high of a dose)

This time they took just 2 readings about 10mins apart just wrote the script and sent me on my way. I'm not complaining! I would of hated to of been admitted. Just very surprised. i guess last time i was 29 weeks and this time I'm 36 weeks. Lol

I guess it doesn't really matter now I'm so far along. If i get PE symptoms they're just going to induce me which they're looking at doing in the next few weeks anyway because I'm carrying such a big baby. It's not going to be anywhere near the worry it was last time


----------



## rbourre

Betheney said:


> Blaaaaaaah went in for a check up and my diastolic was 100. So I'm starting on 100mg of labetalol twice a day. Bummer my last lot of labetalol tablets are 200mg each otherwise i wouldn't of had to buy a new batch.
> 
> Last time they spent like 3-4 hrs hoping for a low reading then gave me labetalol and kept me in for 48hrs to make sure it worked correctly (not too low/high of a dose)
> 
> This time they took just 2 readings about 10mins apart just wrote the script and sent me on my way. I'm not complaining! I would of hated to of been admitted. Just very surprised. i guess last time i was 29 weeks and this time I'm 36 weeks. Lol
> 
> I guess it doesn't really matter now I'm so far along. If i get PE symptoms they're just going to induce me which they're looking at doing in the next few weeks anyway because I'm carrying such a big baby. It's not going to be anywhere near the worry it was last time

Can't you just break the tabs in half? When I was on Labetalol 100mg twice a day, I just broke the tabs in half because my pharmacy didn't have the 100mg tabs. 

Glad to see everything is going fairly well for everyone. My little guy is 15-16 pounds and over 25" tall now, he will be 4 months soon. My daughter (that I had pre-eclampsia with and was iugr) was only 17 pounds and 27" when she turned 1. At almost 2½, she's about 24 pounds and 35" tall. He's going to outgrow her quickly.
 



Attached Files:







10953239_10152517454416548_924350773343039692_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Betheney

Rbourne he is just tooooooo precious!!!!! Is he sleeping okay. How are you finding juggling 2? I was okay with 2 it was just the toddler that was the handful

My termie was such a dinky little thing my prem over took her weights quite early. Lol. He was a much better feeder.

The tablets are tiny round orange ones... I'd need a proper pill cutter and would be worried about cutting them unevenly as there's no half line guidance. I bought the 100mg anyway they were only $6.

On the down side i am starting to suffer from wicked headaches. They come and go and have been hanging around for a few days. yesterday when i woke up it had gone so i forgot to tell them at my appt. But then later in the day it came back. 2×paracetamol didn't really do anything so 1.5hrs later i took another 2 and that worked or at least reduced the headache to a very low dull and manageable pain. Told hubby if it hangs around for another few days I'll head into hospital. Bloods and Urine were done only a week ago and were perfectly fine.

&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## ttc126

Betheny, do be careful! Sounds like things may be going toward pre e for you! I hope not, but also hope you won't have to wait too much longer to meet your little one.

Also, my late preemie did way better on weight than my termie is currently doing... He has just barely made it back to birth weight as of yesterday! We're going for lots of weight checks...


----------



## Betheney

Thanks for your concern chick. i haven't had the headache today it might come back sporadically but incredibly low pain amount, i almost don't notice And then i have nothing for a few hours. I'll definitely head in if they get quite bad. I had headaches permanently last time with PE and vision disturbances twice but my bloods always looked great so they never seemed to want to act on them. My at home monitor mustn't be as accurate as the manual hospital ones. The last week every reading is a diastolic of 86-88 where as before it was say 75-88 so theres a real noticeable increase in my averages and relaxing and morning readings which are usually low. But at the doctors it was 95 and 100! so i figured mine must be out by 10ish. *sigh* i dunno. But doctor was still happy to not see me for a week after starting the labetalol. I'm not going to play around though. Anything concerns me and I'll be in there

Are you breastfeeding TTC126?


----------



## rbourre

Betheney said:


> Rbourne he is just tooooooo precious!!!!! Is he sleeping okay. How are you finding juggling 2? I was okay with 2 it was just the toddler that was the handful
> 
> My termie was such a dinky little thing my prem over took her weights quite early. Lol. He was a much better feeder.
> 
> The tablets are tiny round orange ones... I'd need a proper pill cutter and would be worried about cutting them unevenly as there's no half line guidance. I bought the 100mg anyway they were only $6.
> 
> On the down side i am starting to suffer from wicked headaches. They come and go and have been hanging around for a few days. yesterday when i woke up it had gone so i forgot to tell them at my appt. But then later in the day it came back. 2×paracetamol didn't really do anything so 1.5hrs later i took another 2 and that worked or at least reduced the headache to a very low dull and manageable pain. Told hubby if it hangs around for another few days I'll head into hospital. Bloods and Urine were done only a week ago and were perfectly fine.
> 
> &#9825;&#9825;

Thanks. 2 has been a handful, but we are starting to manage. He was a very grumpy baby for a while but he's calmed down now and loves to laugh at everything. My 2 year old knows that while I'm feeding him, I can't be chasing after her and uses that time to get into things.

The labetalol I took was a long one shaped more like an oval. It had a half way mark and broke easily. The hospital gave me the orange tablets but those are the ones that I got when I filled my prescription.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Is just don't understand. Last week I was so swollen all over I could barely walk on my feet and my Bp was 117/74. Now this week my resting Bp is 130/80. Yesterday I wasn't feeling well so I checked it. It was 159/92 but I had mild swelling and no other preeclampsia symptoms. So if I'm not at work in on bed rest. I got a monitor at home now and its ranging from 130/80 to 145/85 but no other signs


----------



## Betheney

hopingwaiting said:


> Is just don't understand. Last week I was so swollen all over I could barely walk on my feet and my Bp was 117/74. Now this week my resting Bp is 130/80. Yesterday I wasn't feeling well so I checked it. It was 159/92 but I had mild swelling and no other preeclampsia symptoms. So if I'm not at work in on bed rest. I got a monitor at home now and its ranging from 130/80 to 145/85 but no other signs


Some medical professionald refuse to use swelling as a symptom anymore, i know mine don't. Because it's just as prevalent in non-preeclamptic women than it is with preeclamptic women. 

That's NOT to say you aren't preeclamptic or anything. But maybe your swelling is unrelated to your BP problems. Some of your readings arw pretty high though. How often are you being checked again? What readings does your doctor want you to call them and go in over?

Also for a good while i had no symptoms, just BP and protein. There was no visible indication i was incredibly unwell, that came much later. You don't necessarily need to have some kind of visible symtpom


----------



## hopingwaiting

Tuesday is the 1st time it was high at the drs so I go every week now instead of 2 weeks. Last week he said if I swell bad again go to the ER but when I went in for my second steroid shot I asked my nurse what Bp should I be concerned with. If the top number was past 140 or bottom number over 85. My Drs office was closed so I called labor n delivery. They said to relax since I wasn't having any neurology issues. After research I think its just hypertension but they say it will most like turn into preeclampsia


----------



## Betheney

My BP had hit 135-140/90 quite a few times and they aren't too concerned they just want to watch it. But now my diastolic has been hitting 95 and 100 they've medicated me.

Yeah. My hypertension turned into PE. There's still a chance yours won't change! So we can cross our fingers! The fact yours still drops is good news. Everyone is different but sometimes women have occasional high readings then constant high readings then PE. But that's not everyone. Lol

I think 140/90 is the borderline reading for hypertension. Where it crosses from pre-hypertension to hypertension. As far as most of the hypertension and PE graphs and tables show. But ususually (not always) docs are more concerned with the diastolic, mostly because the systolic can be manipulated a little easier by relaxing. 

My doc just said to call if my diastolic went above 90


----------



## Betheney

Ok girls.

Had a check up yesterday and because they've put me back on BP meds and such they've decided to induce Next week at 38+2 :-D gave me a big stretch and sweep yesterday which has resulted in lots and lots of plug clumps coming out today but still no real contractions or anything.


----------



## Tasha

Good luck Betheney


----------



## Torres

Hi ladies. I am the OP and just thought I would update.
My second pregnancy was a complete success. No pre-e and no HELLP. 
The hospital kept me for 2 nights (norm is 1 night for vag delivery here) just to make sure I didn't develop any postpartum issues as that is when all hell broke loose with me with my first pregnancy. 
I was so elated that everything went so well that I broke down in tears when they said I was discharged. 

I am now 32 weeks pregnant with my 3rd. I am again being monitored closely and am on aspirin therapy. Everything is great so far. I'm really hoping for another experience like my last pregnancy. 
I'll keep everyone posted.

Good luck to everyone. Pre-e and HELLP are incredibly scary to have and to go through, but there is light at the end of the tunnel. Stay educated and take control of your own health care. Get an OB that is proactive rather than reactive and maintain a trusting relationship with them. Don't be afraid to ask questions or to voice your opinion.


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck bethany!

hey torres, congratulations on your pregnancy and on a clear pregnancy last time!

hope all you other ladies are doing well, sorry ive been mia for so long xx


----------



## misspriss

Just wanted to update, my BP is creeping up although so far no protein in my urine. This is right about the same time I got Pre-e with DS, so...


----------



## zebbed89

Misspriss fingers crossed for you! I hope they can keep it under control! 

So far all is good with my BP and no protien, just a very small baby at the moment! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Good luck misspriss. I hope it stabilizes or stops going up. Not long to go!

Zebbed good luck to you too Hun xx


----------



## misspriss

Thanks guys. It was still around 140/90 this am (138/90 left, 140/88 right) so I called my doctor (who has yet to call me back!), and MIL came over so I could rest and she would watch DS. It has gone steadily down since then. It was 132/80 the next time I took it, it was 126/80, then hovered in the 120s over the high 70s to low 80s, so it really calmed down.

Monday was a really stressful day, and I wonder if the spike was due to that. I am now taking it manually (turns out, my $80 monitor was crap and has been giving me artificially low readings all along, too bad I don't have a receipt because that @#$# has a 5 year warranty), I am more confident in my readings. I can't believe how easy it is to take your own manual blood pressure...it is still "elevated" and does seem to spike (especially the systolic #, which you would expect) with activity, but as long as someone is helping me with DS it seems to do better.

Hopefully it is just a stress thing, a sign that I need to take it easy and do less, and it will not develop into anything!


----------



## sethsmummy

its good that it comes down hun! you can breathe easy knowing that :hugs: I cant believe your machine was giving false readings though! thats shocking! did you buy it via your card or cash hun? xx


----------



## misspriss

sethsmummy said:


> its good that it comes down hun! you can breathe easy knowing that :hugs: I cant believe your machine was giving false readings though! thats shocking! did you buy it via your card or cash hun? xx

I think a card actually, but it was sooo long ago, I bought it when DS was in the NICU to check myself at home.

It was a beautiful 126/76 this AM. I had a very good night's sleep last night, DS slept well too. I am hoping it was just a warning from my body that I was going too hard, and needed to take it easier, and not the beginning of pre-e!


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo thats really good! 

As long as you can get in touch with your bank and get a print out of the statement with the payment on it hun you should be able to get a refund or exchange xx


----------



## misspriss

sethsmummy said:


> ooo thats really good!
> 
> As long as you can get in touch with your bank and get a print out of the statement with the payment on it hun you should be able to get a refund or exchange xx

It was a credit card, I think...I might be able to find it, I have no idea.


----------



## sethsmummy

Ah can you see your transactions online for it hun? If so I'd just search for it. Or just contact the manufacturer and see what they say if you need proof. Just say when you got it and that it's now giving you false readings xx


----------



## misspriss

sethsmummy said:


> Ah can you see your transactions online for it hun? If so I'd just search for it. Or just contact the manufacturer and see what they say if you need proof. Just say when you got it and that it's now giving you false readings xx

No not with this card. I saved the receipt for a while because it was expensive, but I have no idea where to look for it...we've moved and brought home a baby since then, lol. I'm going to call, but I have heard from reviews on amazon that their customer service really sucks.

Apparently this has happened to other people. I never thought to have it checked before, because I just assumed it worked. But apparently when people have discovered this monitor being off (by a good amount, like this) the customer service wouldn't help them at all.


----------



## sethsmummy

If they have a Facebook page write on there. They ways seem to act better after that. Or if all else fails contact someone higher up xx


----------



## misspriss

Well I just wanted to update, I'm past 39 weeks and no pre-e. I am set to be induced on Tuesday at 39+4 (according to O date, and 3 scans...40+2 according to my LMP though, which is what my provider goes by, they don't adjust if it's less than a week different) due to my BP slowly creeping up. 

Been doing everything I can to get labor going on my own, but NOTHING...


----------



## sethsmummy

Omg wohooo that's amazing Hun. Well done!!! So happy for you!
Have you tried epo/rlt and pineapple? Xx


----------



## misspriss

Almost used a whole bottle of EPO since 36 weeks!


----------



## sethsmummy

Are you inserting it too Hun or just orally? Xx


----------



## misspriss

sethsmummy said:


> Are you inserting it too Hun or just orally? Xx

Both...not getting any results yet :nope:


----------



## sethsmummy

:( well that sucks! have you tried sex too hun?i hope bubs decides to come soon xx


----------



## zebbed89

I'm now 40+2 with no signs of pre e blood pressure still being controlled by small amount of labetalol but no sign of baby wanting to come! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:dance: thats fantastic zeb!! 

misspriss any sign of baby yet hun? xx


----------



## Tasha

Fabulous news zeb.

I'm 33+4 today and my BP was 110/70. I'm so happy, I've never got this far without pre-eclampsia.


----------



## ttc126

congrats zeb and tasha!!!!!!


----------



## misspriss

sethsmummy said:


> :dance: thats fantastic zeb!!
> 
> misspriss any sign of baby yet hun? xx

She arrived 8:51 5/28!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my congratulations misspriss! I bet she is absolutely gorgeous. 

Well done Tasha!! Looks like us pre-e ladies are having a little more luck this time around. xxxx


----------



## misspriss

sethsmummy said:


> oh my congratulations misspriss! I bet she is absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Well done Tasha!! Looks like us pre-e ladies are having a little more luck this time around. xxxx

Only picture I have on my phone (already online) the rest are on the big camera and I have to upload them later.



Her first breastfeed!


----------



## sethsmummy

awwww <3 <3 :cloud9: such a beautiful photo <3


----------



## zebbed89

So although I escaped pre e I went in for my midwife appointment and my BP was 156/109. Was sent straight to hospital and induced baby oscar was born 29th May at 6.49 weighing 8lb! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

awww congratulations hun! Seems the babies wanted to be born all a the same time lol. 

I hope your BP has settle dnow hun xx


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations ladies :)


----------



## calm

Never joined this thread before. I had what was called post labour preenclampsia though I'm pretty sure I had it before. Now 8 months and a bit after when my twins arrived, my blood pressure is finally normal without medication, never thought it would take that long!


----------



## ttc126

Oh wow calm, very scary to get it postpartum I'd imagine! I am glad it's finally down to normal bp again! Do you plan on having any more babies? Will they consider you higher risk?

Ok I have a question.... with baby #1, severe preeclampsia. With #2, no pre-e but did baby aspirin etc as I've mentioned on here. Does anyone know if I'd be at risk again with baby #3?


----------



## sethsmummy

Yep hun you would. Once you've had it once there is always a risk but you just do the aspirin again hun. 

Wow calm that's scary. I'm glad its back to normal now hun xx


----------



## zebbed89

sethsmummy said:


> awww congratulations hun! Seems the babies wanted to be born all a the same time lol.
> 
> I hope your BP has settle dnow hun xx

Thanks it's settled down enough for me to come home but no where near as good as it should be. Doesn't help I hemorraged 5 hours after having him so has been messed up by that x x


----------



## calm

ttc126 We don't want more than 2 children, but if we did it it would seriously make me consider having more, just because I was so poorly in hospital, I was so scared I wouldn't make it and such a mess in general, so hard those first weeks looking after the twins on a drip :( . I don't think I could do it it again X


----------



## Tasha

Beautiful photos <3

Nice to see you here calm.

Girls can I ask with your PE did you feel like absolute crap? I'm just wondering if this is the beginning of PE. I'm very swollen and sore but the feeling of being run over is a vaguely familiar feeling. Thing is I'm not sure what's normal and what's not as all my pregnancies have had PE.


----------



## misspriss

Tasha said:


> Beautiful photos <3
> 
> Nice to see you here calm.
> 
> Girls can I ask with your PE did you feel like absolute crap? I'm just wondering if this is the beginning of PE. I'm very swollen and sore but the feeling of being run over is a vaguely familiar feeling. Thing is I'm not sure what's normal and what's not as all my pregnancies have had PE.

No I felt fine, pregnant but fine. Now granted I felt crappier/more "miserable" in the third tri of my first pregnancy than my second, but nothing specific to the pre-e.


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Hun. I was powering walking up until Sunday so it's a drastic change. I'm really swollen and spotted vision plus a headache. I've got my professor in about 15 minutes so we shall see.


----------



## calm

Have you got a blood pressure machine? If that is normal you are probably fine, but not even sure about that one. I think one of my big symptoms was I would go for a pee but hardly anything would come out, plus the swelling but I put that down to carrying all that weight. You are getting near now, you are bound to start to feel super crappy so just hoping its that X


----------



## Tasha

I've got the lack of pee too.

Protein in the urine, BP increased (not above 90 though) very swollen so I start serial BP on Friday xx


----------



## calm

I used to get that but when they had me resting on my left side it would go back to normal. Make sure you get loads and loads of rest and put your feet up hun :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: big hugs tasha. I hope it's not the start of pre e xxx

My little man is in hospital again :( severe uti and they've discovered a problem with his kidneys xx


----------



## misspriss

:hugs: sethsmummy


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks misspriss. I'm ready for biting a doctors head off if they won't tell me what they found today. Xx


----------



## misspriss

sethsmummy said:


> Thanks misspriss. I'm ready for biting a doctors head off if they won't tell me what they found today. Xx

They aren't telling you?


----------



## sethsmummy

No they wouldn't tell me the first day but a nice nurse made them come tell me the second day. 

He has a fluid filled cyst in the lower end of the uretar (takes urine from kidney to bladder) so urine can't easily pass through. This has lead the the uretar on the right dilating so it's bigger than it should be. He also has two uretars on the right when there should only be one. He has a severe uti and also a bad kidney infection. He is going to need surgery to sort it all out. Yorkhill children's hospital should be phoning tomorrow to tell us what they want to do and when xx


----------



## ginny83

The only time I felt funny was when my BP was around the 190/105+ range - I had lots of times where my BP was in that range and I felt 100% normal (as normal as you can feel after just having a baby). 

I never got the really bad swelling or any visual disturbances either.

I was always told anytime I felt off or funny just to go in and get doubled checked. They were very supportive with that and it was more of an order than an offer. (This was while I was pregnant before it turned into PE)


----------



## Bug222

Hi ladies - may I join you? 28 weeks with my second. With my first I started to develop blood pressure issues around this point. Didn't get to the pre-e stage until a few days before my c-section (scheduled for other complications to do with my back)- then got really bad post partum. Im hoping to avoid it this time- so far BP is looking good so fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## calm

Bug222 said:


> Hi ladies - may I join you? 28 weeks with my second. With my first I started to develop blood pressure issues around this point. Didn't get to the pre-e stage until a few days before my c-section (scheduled for other complications to do with my back)- then got really bad post partum. Im hoping to avoid it this time- so far BP is looking good so fingers crossed it stays that way.

Mine was bad post partum too, hope you are okay the time round X


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: hey bugg! fx for this time :) xx


----------



## twin mum 27

Hi all..

So we recently got our bfp for #3 (first pregnancy was twins). I have been so excited and then today i have come off my 'high' and am terried.. 
I had hyperemesis gravidarum with my twins.. im terried ill get that again.. i also had pre eclampsia which resulted in the twins being born by cesarean at 36+6. They were perfectly fine and great weights. I however had sever problems with my kidneys and liver and it took 4 months for my blood pressure to come back down. 
I then suffered severe post natal depression and health anxiety from all i had been through.. 

So im sat here panicking that i will get pre eclampsia again.. and this time it could be worse.. my worst fear is that something happens to me and my twins are left without a mummy :( 

I expressed my concern to my dr today and he basicaly said that all my complications were likely caused by the fact i was carrying multiples, and if this time its a singleton there will be much less risk (ultrasound in 3 weeks).. and while the logical part me understands what he was saying, i cant help but be terrified.. 

Is this fear normal? Please share your stories :)


----------



## twin mum 27

Also, my dr didnt mention asprin when i seen him.ill talk to him about it after my ultrasound tho. What week did u start the aprin?


----------



## misspriss

twin mum 27 said:


> Also, my dr didnt mention asprin when i seen him.ill talk to him about it after my ultrasound tho. What week did u start the aprin?

13 weeks. My doctor believes it was primarily the aspirin. I like to think my healthier weight helped too. 

I had severe pre-e and my son was born at 33 weeks, my next 2ws born at 39+6, just hypertension no pre e.


----------



## Tasha

I've been taking aspirin since bfp. Also had blood thinners. I'm 36+1 today and no sign of pre-eclampsia but I'm now in hospital for other reasons so it's unlikely I'll get it.


----------



## ttc126

I started baby aspirin at 8 weeks. I credit it with keeping us from a second round of preeclampsia. :)


----------



## gemstone

I had pre-e, eclampsia & hellp with my first. Was very ill for months after delivery. My last 2 pregnancies after I have just had pre-e no seizures but still bad. All born early by emergency induction. I'm &#128591;&#127995; this time it doesn't get me. I can't take aspirin as I'm have to take steroids for bad asthma and that already thins the blood and I postpartum haemorrhage very bad too. Hope all just ladies miss it this time. Good luck ladies xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh hun i hope you miss it this time! sounds like youve been through a lot already :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I didn't get pre-eclampsia :shock: I've five previous pregnancies that made it to second tri and they all had it but this time no. I think it's the 150mg aspirin and 160mg clexane a day.


----------



## sethsmummy

ahh Tasha you dont have long left!! 

due they have an induction plan for you hun? I am really praying you get your rainbow take home baby! I cannot wait for your announcement. I have followed your threads for a long time :) Am i right in thinking your local hospital was Furness? IF not i apologise as i must be getting people confused xxx


----------



## calm

sethsmummy said:


> ahh Tasha you dont have long left!!
> 
> due they have an induction plan for you hun? I am really praying you get your rainbow take home baby! I cannot wait for your announcement. I have followed your threads for a long time :) Am i right in thinking your local hospital was Furness? IF not i apologise as i must be getting people confused xxx

Sethsmummy, Tasha already has her precious bundle :happydance:

Tasha, that is fantastic! Will you continue with your meds post partum?


----------



## sethsmummy

:dance: I searched before and found another thread :dance: I cant believe she finally has her beautiful rainbow baby! I actually saw the story on count the kicks but it didnt even click who it was :haha: 

So So happy for you Tasha :cloud9: Ive sent you a pm also xx


----------



## Tasha

:haha: seth's mummy. I should of said really. We were due to be induced tomorrow but that all changed last week. I keep pinching myself. 

I need to stay on the clexane until six weeks pp.

Thank you xx


----------



## sethsmummy

clexane sucks! i was only on it for 10 days and it sucked majorly lol. Would you mind if i fb added you Tasha? xx


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, I've been taking it twice a day since November.

Go for it Hun.


----------



## Bug222

Congratulations Tasha!!


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Tasha :) So glad he is here safe and sound!!!! :)


----------



## joeybrooks

Ladies, I posted on this thread quite a while ago, but just wanted to check in again.

Our son has just turned 3 and we are discussing having another. I had pre-eclampsia and a very traumatic labour and I had put a lot of the feelings I had about this to bed following a debrief with the consultant and counselling sessions. However, at this time, I really didnt ever think I'd consider another, so I didnt really deal with how I'd handle another labour.

A lot of the complications arose because of the pre-eclampsia which is why I think it ended up particularly traumatic. I know there is a chance I might get it again but I also know that I will be more closely monitored the next time.

I'd just be grateful for a few stories from some members that were in the same boat where they had pre-eclampsia the first time, and perhaps a traumatic labour, and what happened the next time around.

Many thanks!


----------



## sethsmummy

big hugs hun. I have been where you have been (my complications werent caused by the pre-e though) 

I was petrified of giving birth again so i opted for a c-section and was granted on the ground of i was still emotionally distressed from my birth birth. no pre-e :D just my bp slightly raising and having multiple bloods done a week to make sure pre-e didnt start. 

with my third i planned a VBAC but he decided to go against the grain and my waters went at 2:30 at 36+5 and nothing happened after that so had another section. no pre-e again :) xx


----------



## joeybrooks

sethsmummy said:


> big hugs hun. I have been where you have been (my complications werent caused by the pre-e though)
> 
> I was petrified of giving birth again so i opted for a c-section and was granted on the ground of i was still emotionally distressed from my birth birth. no pre-e :D just my bp slightly raising and having multiple bloods done a week to make sure pre-e didnt start.
> 
> with my third i planned a VBAC but he decided to go against the grain and my waters went at 2:30 at 36+5 and nothing happened after that so had another section. no pre-e again :) xx

How did you find having the section. Was it a relief to know that you werent going to have to go through labour and was there any element of regret in having the section afterwards.


----------



## ttc126

I had a traumatic vaginal delivery with my first. I agree with you preeclampsia makes things more traumatic. I felt so fearful with #2. I simply couldn't picture myself giving birth again. I was offered an elective section but I was still thinking about what I wanted to do when my baby was breech and decided for me! My hospital doesn't allow vaginal breech births. I was very very glad I had a c section. It was so different from my first birth. Very calm and made me feel better about everything. I had no complications, no preeclampsia with #2. 

Make sure with #2 you find a supportive dr or midwife. I think that made the biggest difference. My ob with #2 was very kind and compassionate after what I went through with my first and was always reassuring and helped me feel better about every concern I had.


----------



## ttc126

Oh and as far as regrets, I haven't had any. I mean there were times I was mildly frustrated at how long it was taking to recover but it really wasn't bad and I never wished I didn't have a c section. I think factoring in emotional recovery and also things like hemorrhaging 3 weeks later and having a d&c to remove retained placenta, my first recovery took a lot longer.


----------



## Tasha

I had a traumatic first labour in part due to the pre-eclampsia. With my second I actually got pre-eclampsia earlier than my first, they said that's rare though, however because we were watched more closely and therefore it never got really scary. Went into be induced at 37 weeks, whilst waiting for a bed I had my first contract, ninety minutes later I was holding her :)


----------



## sethsmummy

joeybrooks said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> big hugs hun. I have been where you have been (my complications werent caused by the pre-e though)
> 
> I was petrified of giving birth again so i opted for a c-section and was granted on the ground of i was still emotionally distressed from my birth birth. no pre-e :D just my bp slightly raising and having multiple bloods done a week to make sure pre-e didnt start.
> 
> with my third i planned a VBAC but he decided to go against the grain and my waters went at 2:30 at 36+5 and nothing happened after that so had another section. no pre-e again :) xx
> 
> How did you find having the section. Was it a relief to know that you werent going to have to go through labour and was there any element of regret in having the section afterwards.Click to expand...

they were fab hun. I would 100% choose a sectin over my vaginal birth any day. the second one took a bit longer but baby got stuck under my ribs so they had a job getting him out. It was so nice having a date etc and not having to worry about the What ifs of natural labour. I kinda regretted not having a vaginal with my 3rd while i was being prepped BUT my strep B results came back positive the same day and baby was born blotchy and grunting so i think it was him telling me something was wrong xx


----------



## sethsmummy

How are you all ladies? Xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Ladies, I'm very early pregnant with #2. I havent been in touch with my GP yet as I'm only 4 weeks but am wondering if maybe I should be in case they need to get a base blood pressure reading or something. Anyone have any idea? I was just thinking of self referring to MW and seeing her at 8 weeks. Will I need to see a Dr earlier.


----------



## Tasha

Id go asap as some doctors like you on baby aspirin as early as possible. Congratulations xx


----------



## ginny83

I agree - see if you need to be on aspirin and also getting early bp readings are really good info for them to know your base reading and just to make sure it's ok. I had to have my meds adjusted at 9 weeks (I have bp issues anyway though)


----------



## Perfect_pink

I agree with the other ladies go and get asprin, i had pre eclampsia both of my pregnancys, the sooner you get seen and monitored the better !


----------



## Mrs.B.

I got PreE with my second even though I didn't have it with my first. Luckily I didn't start to develop it until 38 weeks and I was induced at 39w6d when my liver and kidneys started to fail and my protein spiked. Now pregnant with number 3 and on daily asprin. Fingers crossed it doesn't happen again


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi all. Just thought I'd update. I saw my midwife this morning for the first time. My booking in BP with my son was 90/50 and my BP today was 120/88. She said that it isnt concerning under normal circumstances but because of my history, she does worry about the bottom number as there is not much room for it to rise without being too high.

She said it isnt higher due to the pregnancy, that is just what it settled at when I had my son. I was just wondering if any of you experienced anything similar?


----------



## Lillypots

hi I got pre e 2 years ago gave birth at 32 weeks exactly, also had iugr
Severe swelling was first sign, then high bp and protein. docs kept me going 2 weeks before emcs
Im not 25+5wks, slightly high bp last week, no protein, no swelling, im just wondering based on last time, if I have no swelling, is that a good sign? im getting bp checked in 2 days time and im so scared that its going to be through the roof, il have protein and be admitted to hospital again like last time. im praying that since I have no swelling like I did last time then things might be ok??


----------



## ttc126

Hi Lilly....unfortunately preeclampsia is really unpredictable! It seems like a good sign if you're not swelling, but when I was induced with severe preeclampsia I had no swelling. So it's not always an indication. How was your appointment? Thinking of you :)


----------



## misspriss

ttc126 said:


> Hi Lilly....unfortunately preeclampsia is really unpredictable! It seems like a good sign if you're not swelling, but when I was induced with severe preeclampsia I had no swelling. So it's not always an indication. How was your appointment? Thinking of you :)

It is. I had very minimal swelling, less than that of people who don't have pre-e, you know? No pitting edema, no headaches, no vision disturbances, no real signs, but my 24 hour urine came back so severe they induced within 2 hours of getting the results at 33 weeks.

Try not to stress though as stressing about my BP made it go up all the time at the doctors with my second, but I never had protein in my urine.


----------



## Lillypots

App didnt go so well bp was high so got sent to hospital where they took it again 4 times over an hour and each time it was great, absolutely fine and very normal
ive only ever had 2 bad readings this pg and both were using that machine at that docs with that midwife
no protein at all.no swelling.last time had the whole lot, horrific swelling, protein and very high bp.
just got a very dull headache at the moment that i cant seem to shake off.but if bps not high then im gona try not to worry about it too much x


----------



## ttc126

I think all of us on this thread can sympathize with the worry and stress! I'd recommend trying to do things to reduce your stress. I got severe migraines with vision problems last pregnancy because I was so so so stressed over getting preeclampsia again! Like misspriss said, the only thing making my bp high was me freaking out! Sorry the machine must be a dud at your mw! Hopefully you can relax and get rid of that headache :)


----------



## ginny83

the no protein is a great sign! I have high blood pressure anyway - so even going into a pregnancy I'm already on blood pressure medication. 

With my last pregnancy I didn't get any protein (so no pre-e) until after I have bub. Before that they just kept upping my dose of medication to control my blood pressure until I reached 38 weeks.


----------



## seaweed eater

I know this is an old post, but just to add another data point in case anyone new happens upon it and finds the title relevant--

#1, mild gestational hypertension starting around due date, induced 41+3, severe gestational hypertension 6 days pp but no preeclampsia.
#2, mild gestational hypertension without preeclampsia starting around 39 weeks, severe at 40 weeks, induced 40+4, back to mild, then severe again with first signs of HELLP and preeclampsia 3 days pp.

I was disappointed that it was worse the second time around -- I thought generally the risks were the highest in the first pregnancy. But obviously it can go any way.

Edited to add: one relevant factor is that I am now living in the mountains whereas for #1 I lived at sea level. There has been some research suggesting higher risks of gestational hypertension and PE at high altitudes so maybe that's part of what happened to me.


----------



## ttc126

If I had preeclampsia in one pregnancy but then not in the next, what are my chances of getting it this time?


----------



## ginny83

I've been told if you've had it nefore you have a higher risk of getting it again, but also with each child you have the risk gets lower


----------



## ttc126

Thanks! I haven't seen my dr yet, so I'm not sure....But last time I took baby aspirin. This time I'm assuming I'll take it again?


----------



## Monkei

i dont know how active this thread is but i thought id post anyway i had pre eclampsia with my first but it didnt get too bad until 38 weeks and at that time they decided to deliver. im terrified ill get it again im 16 weeks pregnant and my bp is alread 148/90 last time they checked so im terrified that its happening again and this time a lot quicker :/


----------



## Perfect_pink

I got pre eclampsia with my first son at 20 weeks, I had a c section at 26 weeks with him as I developed help, and had a full placental abruption, my second pregnancy was 2 years later and I took aspirin from the time I got a positive test till the end I was seen every two weeks and scanned every 10 days, I developed pre e again at 30 weeks and had a c section at 35 weeks !


----------



## joeybrooks

I was put on Asprin at 12 weeks and I'm to take it until 36 weeks.

Just as a summary, had PE with my first, went from moderate to serious very quickly and induced at 36.6.

Booking in this time my bp was 140/88 and has gone up from that, but also been a bit lower also, but they are keeping a very close eye on me with midwife seeing me every 2 weeks to check BP and listen into baby and check urine.


----------



## ttc126

Joey we're pretty similar :) First son I was induced at 36+2 for severe PE. Then with my second I was seen every two weeks or more the whole time and on baby aspirin from 8 weeks. No PE! This time I'm not sure, but I'm guessing I'll take baby aspirin again and hope for another PE-free pregnancy :)


----------



## misspriss

With my first I developed sudden severe pre-e at 33 weeks and delivered at 33+5. I started baby aspirin at 13 weeks with my second, I developed HBP but never pre-e and was induced and delivered at 39+6.

I am almost positive that my anxiety and undiagnosed PTSD from my pre-e with my first caused the high BP with my second. I think you need to see someone for your anxiety it may help keep your BP down.


----------



## joeybrooks

Misspriss it is interesting you say that about the anxiety and undiagnosed PND. I've suffered with terrible anxiety since having my son and looking back believe I had PND but was in denial. I am pretty sure that is why my BP has remained high. I have had counselling, done mindfulness etc and it does help but BP still high.


----------



## LoveLittlePea

I also had high blood pressure with my first pregnancy.

I'm now 34 weeks and on baby aspirin, blood pressure is ok.

For those who have taken baby aspirin during pregnancy, when did you stop taking it? Did you take it until you gave birth?


----------



## ttc126

LoveLittlePea said:


> I also had high blood pressure with my first pregnancy.
> 
> I'm now 34 weeks and on baby aspirin, blood pressure is ok.
> 
> For those who have taken baby aspirin during pregnancy, when did you stop taking it? Did you take it until you gave birth?

I stopped it at 36 weeks. I had a planned c section at 37 weeks but I think the rule of thumb is 36 weeks.


----------



## Mrs.B.

ttc126 said:


> LoveLittlePea said:
> 
> 
> I also had high blood pressure with my first pregnancy.
> 
> I'm now 34 weeks and on baby aspirin, blood pressure is ok.
> 
> For those who have taken baby aspirin during pregnancy, when did you stop taking it? Did you take it until you gave birth?
> 
> I stopped it at 36 weeks. I had a planned c section at 37 weeks but I think the rule of thumb is 36 weeks.Click to expand...

Yes I think that's right. I am told to stop at 36 weeks also


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

Has anyone been found high risk for preeclampsia through blood test? I have. I had preeclampsia with my first son and they have put me on a research trial. They half the amount of high risks they get and half are given aspirin, half are given placebo. Although none of us know what we are taking. I will be monitored more closely have more appointments and scans. I'm just curious if anyone else has been in my position? Any side effects? Any advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ginny83

What was the blood test?

With DS2 I had the combined screening done at 12 weeks where they test for Papp A levels as well. Low Papp A levels can indicate a higher risk of IGUR and pre-e. My levels were low, however since I have high blood pressure anyway they were already treating me as high risk for those things. In australia (or the drs I've encountered anyway), if you are high risk for pre e/IGUR you are automatically put on low dose aspirin until around 36 weeks.

I haven't experienced any negative side effects - maybe just bruise a bit easier and I got a cut on my lip that bled probably more than normal (nothing serious at all though)


----------



## 20YR 1ST BABY

I was offered it at my scan it just takes some of the blood and puts that and certain questions together and it calculated a risk for pre e. I'm in UK, believe it's a new thing here but as I developed it in labour with my first I was curious about it anyway. I've agreed to the clinical trial as I will get extra care and that way it would be picked up easier if it returns this time around and the research could benefit future pre e sufferers.


----------



## ginny83

oh I think I've heard of that - it's not standard here but some hospitals/scanning places must offer it

never hurts to have extra monitoring :)


----------



## joeybrooks

Because I had pre eclampsia last time, I am getting extra monitoring from midwife/hospital (as if it were a first time pregnancy). I am also seeing the sure start midwife and having my BP and urine checked every two weeks.


----------



## LoveLittlePea

I had an appointment yesterday and my bp was a bit high for me at 140/83. Since I developed high blood pressure last around this time with my daughter (at 36 weeks) he is putting me on Methlydopa. 

Is he being extra cautious by putting me on the meds right away after one reading? I get worried taking meds, but I would rather be proactive. He also told me to stay on the baby aspirin until closer to I give birth. He talked about possible induction if bp gets too high. I was induced with my daughter so I know what to expect and it went smoothly. 

I thought I'd escape it this time, ugh. Thanks for anyone listening to my rants lol


----------



## oliv

I had pre e at the end of my pregnancy with my DD and never got it with my DS. Theres only 16 months between them so I was sure id get it again


----------



## VickyLou

I developed blurred vision, headaches, dizziness and lots of swelling at about 32 weeks. Went to labour ward I had +2 protein in my urine and blood pressure was 142/90. They admitted me for bedrest for 2 days and took blood. No pre eclampsia. After being discharged from hospital I saw my midwife, blood pressure high again, +1 protein so back to hospital, bloods shows no pre eclampsia. Sent home told to rest. Swelling continued, I was literally covered in fluid from head to toe, people didn't recognise me cause I was so big and puffy. Protein remained in my urine till I was admitted for induction at 38 weeks. Still no pre eclampsia though yet all the signs were there. I spoke to the midwife last week, she told me I'm likely to suffer again with this one.


----------



## ginny83

that sounds so scary Vicky Lou! what where they looking for in your blood? 

I always have high BP but after birth it went very high - like 192/115, then I developed protein in my urine. For my hospital that was enough to diagnose me with pre e. With my blood tests they were looking for kidney and liver function - which was always ok.


----------



## VickyLou

ginny83 said:


> that sounds so scary Vicky Lou! what where they looking for in your blood?
> 
> I always have high BP but after birth it went very high - like 192/115, then I developed protein in my urine. For my hospital that was enough to diagnose me with pre e. With my blood tests they were looking for kidney and liver function - which was always ok.

I'm not actually sure what they were looking for to be honest. I just assumed pre e, I don't really know much about it and at the time I didn't think to ask many questions. Alls I was told is that the bloods didn't show signs of pre e?? Is that not correct then? I've read so many threads on here and other forums and it would appear I did have pre e cause of all my symptoms but was never actually diagnosed. I'm dreading getting the fluid this time if it happens again. I was in so much pain and literally massive. I gained almost 5 stone with my last pregnancy but a lot of that was the fluid all over my body. Xx


----------



## twin mum 27

As far as blood tests go, they look at your liver function and kidney function when diagnosing pre e.

I had pre eclampsia with my twins. Im 35 weeks with a singleton and so far so good :)


----------



## dizzy65

I am not sure if I had answered this or not yet.. But I will answer it again if I had answered it..

With my son I had sever pre eclampsia. I had high blood pressure right from around 20 or so weeks. With my Second son it was totally different. I did get induced sooner with him as I started to show signs of High blood pressure around 36 weeks and they did not want to risk it getting any worse so they induce me at 38 weeks just in case. Every pregnancy is different, I do not believe that just because you had it in one means you will get it in all of your pregnancies.


----------



## laila 44

I had pre e twice! Just waiting for it to happen again now on my third. For me all signs are there but the blood tests don't officially confirm pre e. The swelling was so bad with my first that after delivery I got pulmonary edema and high bp. My normal bp is 95/67 with pre e it goes to 140/90 which is very high for me. This comes with headaches, 5 pounds of fluid overnight etc.


----------

